# Der MTB-Thread



## tonygt (16. Juli 2011)

So da in letzter Zeiten doch vermehrt in anderen Thread, als Offtopic das Thema Biken zur Sprache kam und ich nicht weiter andere Threads, mit Offtopics zu müllen möchte. Eröffnene ich hier einen MTB/Bike Thread, hier gehört alles rein was mit nicht Motorierten Zweirädern zu tun hat. Bevorzugt Themen über Gelände taugliche Bikes, sowohl Vorstellung was ihr für Bikes oder Strecken fahrt, Fragen zur Bekleidung oder Ausrüstung oder auch Fragen zur Technik.

Ich mach mal den Anfang, ich selbst fahre jetzt auch erst seit ca. einem halben Jahr MTB. Wurde von einem Kumpel draufgebracht, der jemanden gesucht hat mit dem er zusammen fahren und Trainieren kann und da ich davor schon länger mit dem MTB Sport geliebäugelt habe, habe ich mich dann überwunden mir ein erstes MTB anzuschaffen. Mein erstes Fahrrad war ein Hardtail CC Bike, um genau zu sein ein BULLS King Cobra Disc. 
Realtiv schnell habe ich aber gemerkt das mir das fahren von Waldwegen und das hintherjagen nach Tageskilometern und der vor allem Sportlich Aspekt, ein bestimmtes Limit zu erreichen, viel zu fad und eintönig war. Zum Glück gab es bei uns an der Uni, eine Hochschulsportgruppe in der ich andere Fahrer kennengelernt habe, die mir die ganzen Trails und Strecken in der Umgebung gezeigt haben. So habe ich dann realtiv schnell gemerkt, dass mir vor allem Freeriden und Downhill fahren spaß macht. Allerdings war dann auch schnell klar, dass mein CC Hardtail Bike dafür nicht wirklich ausreicht, weil es den Belastungen einfach nicht standhält. 
Zum Glück machte mich ein Kumpel von mir darauf aufmerksam, dass doch jemand ein sehr sehr gutes gebrauchtes All Mountain, für einen Spot Preis verkauft. Nach einer längeren Probefahrt über einige Trails, war ich von dem Fahhrad so überzeugt das ich so schnell wie möglich, das Geld für das Fahrrad zusammgekratzt habe was sowohl zur Folge hatte das ich mir Geld leihen musste und mein BULLs verkaufen musste. Letzendlich bin ich aber jetzt besitzer eines sehr geilen Treks Fuel Ex Custom Aufbau. 
Hier ein Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe demnächst kommen noch Bilder wo man mich und das Bike in Action sieht 
Was ich immer beim Biken dabei habe ist entsprechendes Werkzeug da es nicht beschisseneres gibt als irgendwo in der Pampa eine Panne zu haben und dann nach Hause schieben zu dürfen. 
Auch wenn das jetzt etwas altklug klingt aber ganz wichtig ist vor allem beim Fahren im Gelände, dass man mindestens eine halbschalen Helm an hatt, ich persönlich trage dazu immer noch Langfinger Handschuhe und je nachdem was für Strecken ich fahre noch Knieprotektoren und einen Fullface Helm und bis jetzt war ich jedes mal Froh das alles anzuhaben, vor allem nachdem ich Bodenkontakt hatte. 

------------

Da es hier ja einige Leute gibt die noch neuer in dem bereich MTB als ich sind oder sogar überlegen anzufangen und einen Überblick erhalten wollen. Fasse ich hier mal von mir selbst verfasst einige wichtigen begriffe Seiten und Videos zusammen

Zu den Begriffen:

MTB: Mountain Bike -> Steht glaube ich ganz Simpel für Gelände Fahrrad ^^

Hardtail : Fahrrad mit Hinterbau ohne Federung

Fully(Full Suspension): Vollgefedertes Fahrrad

Mtb Einordnung

Cross Country(CC/Xc) Bikes für den Einsatz auf unbfestigten Wegen und leichtem Gelände, eher weniger für schweres Gelände gedacht. Meistens handelt es sich um Hardtail Bikes wobei es inzwischen auch einige Fullys gibt, die Bikes haben einen realtiv geringen Federweg und sind wiegen meistens unter 13 kg, ich habe aber auch schon von CC Bikes gehört die es auf unter 8 kg bringen.

All Mountain(Am):Vollgefedert und meist Stabiler und etwas schwerer, dienen dazu das man sowohl im Flachland eine lange Tour fahren kann, als auch im Gelände ohne bedenken unterwegs sein kann, haben auch meistens mehr Federweg als CC Fahrräder.

Enduro: Stufe nach All Mountain für härteren Geländer Einsatz, allerdings sind diese Fahrräder so angelegt, dass man mit ihnen auch noch Touren bewältigen kann, was bei Freeridern nicht umbedingt der Fall ist, haben mehr Federweg als die meisten All Mountain haben aber oftmals Gabeln die man Absenken kann, z.b. von 160 mm auf 100 mm damit man angenehmer den Berg hoch kommt.

Freeride Bikes: Bike mit viel Federweg, ist meistens ausschließlich, auf das Downhill/Freeride fahren ausgerichtet, allerdings kann man durchaus auch noch kürzere Touren mit ihnen bewältigen, da sie nicht wie Downhill Bikes von der Geometrie so sind, dass man sie gar nicht Bergauf fahren kann.

 Downhill Bikes: Fahrräder für extrems Gelände mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten haben maximal Federweg von bis zu 250 MM und bringen es oftmals auf ein Gewicht von über 16 kg , sind halt dementsprechen sehr stabil und hab eine spezielle Geomtrie, die das Berg hochfahren bei einigen unmöglich macht oder zumindest sehr anstrengend imv ergleich zu anderen Bike Arten

Downhill Strecken: Extrem unebene Strecken Schwerem Gelände, meistens werden die Strecken ausgebaut bzw angelegt und mit bestimmten Sprüngen, Anliegern usw. ausgestattet, meistens sind diese Strecken mit Lifts oder ähnlichem ausgestattet, wie in Bikeparks




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3nkzjACUG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Freeride: Downhill Strecken in Combi mit Bergauffahrten, man kann im allgemeinen Sagen, dass man einfach überall Runter fährt, was Fahrbar aussieht
Hier nochmal eine Video dazu allerdings ist zu beachten das das die extrem Form des Freeridens ist, allerdings kann man auch schon kleinere Sprünge oder leichtere Strecken, wie ich sie fahre schon in die Kategorie des Freeridens ansiedeln.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E3QQ7weVO6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nochmal abschließend in den beiden Videos, sieht man die Königsdisziplin der beiden Formen allerdings fallen auch schon wenig krasse Strecken, meiner Meinung nach darunter, wenn mich jemand fragt was ich so fahre sage ich einfach Freeride/Downhill.
Trails: Dünne Wege die durch die Natur gehen ich nennen es auch einfach Coolen Weg 

Angaben Beziehen sich stellenweise aus meinem wissen und verschiedenen Internetquellen falls irgendwelche Infos nicht stimmen sollten einfach drauf hinweisen, ich änder das ganze gern.

So das ist glaube ich der längste Poste den in jemals in diesem Forum verfasst habe 

So freue mich auf eure Fragen, Bikes, Storys oder whatever

Tony


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2011)

Ich bin so stolz auf mein neues Focus Whistler Hardtail XL ^^

Bin ziemlicher Anfänger im Bereich Mountainbiking, Fahrrad generell fahre ich allerdings schon länger.
Es macht mir tierischen Spass im Gelände rumzudüsen, allerdings keine extrem wilden Abfahrten oder sowas in der Art. Gab schon Ecken wo ich dann abgestiegen bin weil es mir zu heiß war, dort runterzubügeln. 

Mit meinem alten Bike habe ich es im Grunde nur ausprobiert, wirklich Geländetauglich war es nicht, zumal es eine art Intermediates drauf hatte, also Mischreifen, die zwar im Gelände ganz ok sind aber viel zu dünn meiner Meinung nach.

Finds gut dass du einen Fred dazu aufgemacht hast.

Das hier ist mein neues Bike, was mich rund 540 Euro inkl. Zubehör gekostet hat.
Bin sehr zufrieden weil es für meine Belange absolut ausreicht und eine enorme Steigerung zum Vorgänger Bike ist. Die Sitzposition ist auch sehr anders zum alten Bike, da ich ein gutes Stück höher aber auch weiter weg vom Lenker sitze. Habe mich aber nach ner knappen Stunde schon gut dran gewöhnt. Bin gespannt, was ich damit noch alles anstellen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juli 2011)

Yuhuu son Thread hat echt gefehlt irgendwie 

Ich habe zwar ein MB, fahre trotzdem irendwie viel lieber steile Straßen hinab  Bzw fahre allgemein mal durchs Land (Luxemburg ist ja net wirklich gross, jenachdem kannste schon gerne mal durchs halbe Land fahren ohne die 50km Grenze anzukratzen)

Ich finde es nur immer so lustig wenn dann immer diese alten möchtegern Radsportprofis mit ihren Anzügen und Speedrädern langsam radeln und ich die dann mit meinem fetten Mountainbike mit 50 km/h überhole xD

Generell liebe ich alles was mit Geschwindigkeit und dem Verkehr zu tun hat (also auf der Straße fahren etc) 

Mein bisheriger Speedrekord waren 61 km/h ... mehr ist leider echt net drin weil ich im 21ten Gang schon bei 55 komplett extrem durchpedalliere...^^ 
Hoffe ich erwisch auf so ner steilen Straße nen LkW der mir nen Ordentlichen Windschatten gibt, da müssten dann 70 drin sein!

Naja für mich ist Mountainbiking eigentlich alles was so mit Freizeitfahren zu tun hat, ich für meinen Teil jetzt weniger Gelände dafür mehr Straße und Speed... (Klar im Gelände gibts auch Speed aber das ist irgendwie nicht das Gleiche)

Hatte vor 6 Jahren aufgehört mit Radfahren bis jetzt vor gut nem halben Jahr... Damals stand der Gesamt Tacho noch auf 500 Km, jetzt in der kurzen Zeit schon fast bei 1100 km... da kommt echt viel zusammen mit der Zeit und dafür muss man netmal täglich fahren...
Ich LIEBE einfach Fahrradfahren... <3 

Und man merkt auch wieviel Kraft man in den Beinen zulegt...


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Interessant, weil bei mir isses so, dass ich auf die Speed nicht so nen Wert lege.
Gibt ja so Helden die ohne Helm und Co. durch die Stadt brezeln mit 40 Sachen. Sowas ist meistens unverantwortlich. Und auch beim Geländefahren achte ich immer darauf dass ich nicht zu schnell werde am Hang, weil man nie für die anderen Leute mitdenken kann, wenn mal jemand hinter einem Busch auftaucht oder so.


----------



## Lakor (17. Juli 2011)

Bin früher relativ viel MTB gefahren, grade Downhill. Nicht wirklich professionell, nein, ich habe mich mit Freunden verabredet und bin in der, doch sehr ländlichen, Umgebung einfach drauf los gefahren. Hauptsache nicht über Straßen haben wir alles in Angriff genommen, egal ob Baumstämme, Bäche oder Felder. Hat auf jeden Fall wirklich Spaß gemacht, sollte ich mal wieder tun.

Was Geschwindigkeit angeht hab ich nie genau messen können, da mein billig Tacho immer wieder verrutscht/kaputt gegangen ist. Wir haben aber einen Spaß daraus gemacht Rollerfahrer bergab zu überholen, nur um ihnen zu zeigen, dass sie selbst motorisiert langsamer sind als ein Fahrrad


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

@yves fahr mal mit 50 Sachen nen Trail runter das geht ab  Als ich das das erste mal gemacht habe konnte ich meine Hände nicht mehr Still halten da sie vom Adrenalin so gezittert haben 
Wobei auf Straßen Speed geben echt laune macht ich Sprinte auch ganz gerne mal durch die Stadt wenn ich zu nem Treffpunkt fahre hab stellenweise sogar schon Autofahrer überholt 




Konov schrieb:


> Interessant, weil bei mir isses so, dass ich auf die Speed nicht so nen Wert lege.
> Gibt ja so Helden die ohne Helm und Co. durch die Stadt brezeln mit 40 Sachen. Sowas ist meistens unverantwortlich. Und auch beim Geländefahren achte ich immer darauf dass ich nicht zu schnell werde am Hang, weil man nie für die anderen Leute mitdenken kann, wenn mal jemand hinter einem Busch auftaucht oder so.


Das wir jemanden fast umgefahren hätten der hinterm Busch auftaucht ist uns letztens sogar fast passiert. Bin mit einer Gruppen von Leuten bei uns an einem Berg unterwegs, an dem es extrem viele Trails gibt, die aber auch gerne von Wanderen genutzt werden. Kumpel von mir fährt mit gut Speed vor, als auf einmal jemand ganz laut achtung schreit, Kumpel bremst sofort und kommt glaube grad noch rechtzeitig zum stehen, weil vor ihm ein ältres Pärchen mit Hund war. Die waren dann etwas angefressen aber naja wir ham uns entschuldigt und gesagt dass das verhalten von uns falsch war und wir das nächste mal langsamer fahren.
Wobei das von meinem Subjektiven empfinden eher selten vorkommt das MTB Fahrer Fußgänger übern haufen fahren, ich habe schon öfters erlebt das Rennradfahrer den Berg hochsprinten und dann mit einem Affenzahn den Berg wieder runterkommen, wobei zu beachten ist, dass sie natürlich die Teerstraße fahren, die meist sehr stark von Fußgänger, Wanderen, Kindern und Hunden bevölkert ist. Wo ich mir dann immer denke ich kann den Berg mit 40-50 Sachen runterfahren, weil ich weiß das ich 200 mm Bremmscheiben und Reifen mit gutem Profil habe, mit denen ich in kürzester Zeit zum stehen komme, was ich jetzt bei den Rennradfahrrädern nicht vermute.


Lakor schrieb:


> Was Geschwindigkeit angeht hab ich nie genau messen können, da mein billig Tacho immer wieder verrutscht/kaputt gegangen ist. Wir haben aber einen Spaß daraus gemacht Rollerfahrer bergab zu überholen, nur um ihnen zu zeigen, dass sie selbst motorisiert langsamer sind als ein Fahrrad



Je nachdem was für Roller sie fahren kann man sie sogar im Flachland überholen, weil ein Rolle der nur 25 fährt ist lächerlich langsam


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das wir jemanden fast umgefahren hätten der hinterm Busch auftaucht ist uns letztens sogar fast passiert. Bin mit einer Gruppen von Leuten bei uns an einem Berg unterwegs, an dem es extrem viele Trails gibt, die aber auch gerne von Wanderen genutzt werden. Kumpel von mir fährt mit gut Speed vor, als auf einmal jemand ganz laut achtung schreit, Kumpel bremst sofort und kommt glaube grad noch rechtzeitig zum stehen, weil vor ihm ein ältres Pärchen mit Hund war. Die waren dann etwas angefressen aber naja wir ham uns entschuldigt und gesagt dass das verhalten von uns falsch war und wir das nächste mal langsamer fahren.
> Wobei das von meinem Subjektiven empfinden eher selten vorkommt das MTB Fahrer Fußgänger übern haufen fahren, ich habe schon öfters erlebt das Rennradfahrer den Berg hochsprinten und dann mit einem Affenzahn den Berg wieder runterkommen, wobei zu beachten ist, dass sie natürlich die Teerstraße fahren, die meist sehr stark von Fußgänger, Wanderen, Kindern und Hunden bevölkert ist. Wo ich mir dann immer denke ich kann den Berg mit 40-50 Sachen runterfahren, weil ich weiß das ich 200 mm Bremmscheiben und Reifen mit gutem Profil habe, mit denen ich in kürzester Zeit zum stehen komme, was ich jetzt bei den Rennradfahrrädern nicht vermute.



Klar, bei Rennradfahrern ist das eigentlich noch schlimmer, weil die eine viel höhere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit haben. Selbst im Innenstadtbereich erlebt man da welche die mit den Autos im Verkehr mithalten und sich überall durchschlängeln.
Ich hab das zwar noch nicht erlebt, habe aber schon Videos gesehen von solchen Fahrern, die Passanten volle Wucht mitgenommen haben. Da gibt es ganz üble Verletzungen, weil da eben auch Helm und Schoner nix mehr nutzen. Zumal Rennradler sowieso keine Schoner tragen normalerweise. ^^

Problem ist halt immer auch, dass man für die anderen einfach nicht mitdenken kann. Sobald man in einer Gegend fährt, wo auch Passanten die Wege kreuzen, muss man damit rechnen, dass was passieren kann.

Ich fahr generell eben lieber etwas langsamer bevor doch was passiert. Wobei es sicher auch an meiner Unerfahrenheit liegt. Je mehr Erfahrung man hat, desto mehr kann man auch ans Limit gehen OHNE jemanden zu gefährden.

Mir juckt es jedenfalls schon wieder in den Fingern... möchte mich am liebsten gleich wieder aufs Rad schwingen


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mir juckt es jedenfalls schon wieder in den Fingern... möchte mich am liebsten gleich wieder aufs Rad schwingen



Ich muss mal sehen das ich heute nochn paar Leute organsiert kriege die irgendwas Trail lastiges fahren wollen ^^. Vor allem wirds heut so richtig schlammig da es den Morgen extrem geregnet hat.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich muss mal sehen das ich heute nochn paar Leute organsiert kriege die irgendwas Trail lastiges fahren wollen ^^. Vor allem wirds heut so richtig schlammig da es den Morgen extrem geregnet hat.



Hier sinds noch recht warme 18 Grad, aber die ganze Zeit ein bißchen am Nieseln. Das Wetter macht mich depri. 

Aber vllt. fahr ich heute auch noch raus.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juli 2011)

hehe ich fahr heute auch ne Tour, zu nem Kumpel und dann ins Freibad, sind ca 12km hin


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2011)

Yo ich hab derzeit leider kein richtiges Bike (nurn Stadtrad) und kann daher wenig mitreden. Was ich aber liefern kann ist etwas Unterhaltung, das hier ist Unlimited 3 ein Video mit Downhill, Dirt und Street Szenen mit tollen Bildern und geiler Musik: http://vimeo.com/19083957 
Solche Videos finden meiner Erfahrung nach sogar Leute geil die keine Ahnung vom Biken/Snowboarden/Whatever haben - meiner Meinung nach braucht man nur ne HD Cam und gute Belichtung damit es die Leute am Bildschirm fesselt. Wer daran noch interessiert ist sollte sich mal 'Life Cycles' ansehen - ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juli 2011)

@ Konov klar das was du sagst stimmt, allerdings fahr ich solche Geschwindigkeiten nur auf solchen Straßen wo wirklich keine Fußgänger sind (Gibts bei uns im Lande viele)

Bisher ist mir aber, selbst in der Fußgängerzone noch nie was passiert, ich schätz die Leute ziemlich gut ein und schaue immer ob noch 3 Ausweichmöglichkeiten da sind bevor ich aufs "Gas" trete...^^ (Zum Thema Fußgängerzone: Bei uns in Esch gibt es eine wo Fahrräder aber zugelassen sind, net dass mir jetzt einer mit den Verkehrsregeln angerannt kommt^^)

Wie gesagt, man kann soviel Spaß haben wie man will wenn man etwas Können und Einschätzungsvermögen + den richtigen Ort hat.

Zum Thema Wetter: Mich stört netmal der Regen oder die Temperatur sondern eher der starke Wind der sogar die ganze Zeit die Richtung ändert... es gibt nichts nervigenderes als extremer Wind man merkt teilweise nen Unterschied als würde man 5 Gänge zu hoch schalten... (Und sowieso mal abgesehen von Seitenwinden die nicht ganz ungefährlich sind...)


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Wetter: Mich stört netmal der Regen oder die Temperatur sondern eher der starke Wind der sogar die ganze Zeit die Richtung ändert... es gibt nichts nervigenderes als extremer Wind man merkt teilweise nen Unterschied als würde man 5 Gänge zu hoch schalten... (Und sowieso mal abgesehen von Seitenwinden die nicht ganz ungefährlich sind...)



Ooooohhh ja da haste Recht. Da gibts Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht, diese Strampelei gegen den Wind nervt total.
Fühle mich bei schlechtem Wetter aber generell eher unwohl aufm Bike (und nicht nur dort) ^^

@Death danke für die Videotipps, schaue da mal rein.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Yo ich hab derzeit leider kein richtiges Bike (nurn Stadtrad) und kann daher wenig mitreden. Was ich aber liefern kann ist etwas Unterhaltung, das hier ist Unlimited 3 ein Video mit Downhill, Dirt und Street Szenen mit tollen Bildern und geiler Musik: http://vimeo.com/19083957
> Solche Videos finden meiner Erfahrung nach sogar Leute geil die keine Ahnung vom Biken/Snowboarden/Whatever haben - meiner Meinung nach braucht man nur ne HD Cam und gute Belichtung damit es die Leute am Bildschirm fesselt. Wer daran noch interessiert ist sollte sich mal 'Life Cycles' ansehen - ein Meisterwerk!



Meine Erfahrung ist das es deutlich mehr als ne HD Cam und gute Belichtung braucht um gute Bike Videos zu machen ^^. So ein Video ist sicherlich nicht so entspannt entstanden, wie es da aussieht. Die Leute haben sicherlich Tage lang gefilmt und Hunderte Stunden von Film Material gesammelt, bis sie mal die Szenen hatten, um so ein Video zu machen. Ich guck mir allgemein massen von Bike Videos an, zum einen weil es einfach soviele Videos gibt, zum anderen weil man hier auch viel lernen kann

Hier nochmal ein paar Videos die ich persönlich sehr geil finde:
School Brigade
Action Heros
und hier nochmal 40 Min Fahrtechnik Tipps 
Biking Basic Skills


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2011)

Hast halt absolut nicht gecheckt warum ich das geschrieben habe. Ein Laie ohne Ahnung von dem was die da machen findet das auch geil weils im Paket einfach schön anzusehen ist (HD Cam+Belichtung). Du kannst dich auch im perfekten Licht mit ner Hochauflösenden Kamera filmen während du dich rasierst.. dazu die passende Musik und die Leute findens toll.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast halt absolut nicht gecheckt warum ich das geschrieben habe. Ein Laie ohne Ahnung von dem was die da machen findet das auch geil weils im Paket einfach schön anzusehen ist (HD Cam+Belichtung). Du kannst dich auch im perfekten Licht mit ner Hochauflösenden Kamera filmen während du dich rasierst.. dazu die passende Musik und die Leute findens toll.



LOl der letzte Satz ist geil 
Entweder wir schreiben aneinander vorbei oder du meinst etwas anderes, aber dein Satz: "meiner Meinung nach braucht es nur eine HD Camera und gute Belichtung um Leute zu fesseln" wiederspricht ja insofern nicht meinem Argument, das es deutlich mehr als nur das braucht um gute Filme zu machen die Fesseln .


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2011)

Das klang halt so als hätte ich gesagt das die Arbeit hinter dem Video völlig unnötig wäre und es nur ne gute Cam braucht - ich wollte damit aber nur sagen das es dadurch auch für Leute die nicht vom Fach sind geil anzusehen ist.

Ehm zu den Unterscheidungen, bei unserem Radhändler hängt ne Tabelle mit den Geometrien und Abstimmungen im Vergleich - ist aber nur ne Faustregel also gibt es immerwieder Bikes die etwas anders abgestimmt sind und trotzdem noch in die Kategorie gehören. Ich kann die Liste nicht auswendig und hab im Netz immer nur Geos der einzelnen Firmen gefunden.
Ich weiß das dort von Race -> Tour -> All-Mountain -> Enduro unterteilt wird und z. B. die Federwege, die höhe des Tretlagers, Kettenstrebenlänge und der Radstand beim Race am kleinsten und beim Enduro am höchsten ist, dazwischen befinden sich von den Daten her das Tour und das All-Mountain. Sitzwinkel ist natürlich beim Race ein wenig höher und Lenkwinkel müsste auch am höchsten sein.

Wikipedia sagt übrigens das mitlerweile alle All-Mountains vollgefedert sind - pah  Wenn ich kein Downhill fahre dann brauch ich auch keine Rahmenfederung, ist nur Gewicht! Am schlimmsten sind aber vollgefederte Dirts, ich weiß nicht ob ich das ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das klang halt so als hätte ich gesagt das die Arbeit hinter dem Video völlig unnötig wäre und es nur ne gute Cam braucht - ich wollte damit aber nur sagen das es dadurch auch für Leute die nicht vom Fach sind geil anzusehen ist.
> 
> Ehm zu den Unterscheidungen, bei unserem Radhändler hängt ne Tabelle mit den Geometrien und Abstimmungen im Vergleich - ist aber nur ne Faustregel also gibt es immerwieder Bikes die etwas anders abgestimmt sind und trotzdem noch in die Kategorie gehören. Ich kann die Liste nicht auswendig und hab im Netz immer nur Geos der einzelnen Firmen gefunden.
> Ich weiß das dort von Race -> Tour -> All-Mountain -> Enduro unterteilt wird und z. B. die Federwege, die höhe des Tretlagers, Kettenstrebenlänge und der Radstand beim Race am kleinsten und beim Enduro am höchsten ist, dazwischen befinden sich von den Daten her das Tour und das All-Mountain. Sitzwinkel ist natürlich beim Race ein wenig höher und Lenkwinkel müsste auch am höchsten sein.
> ...



Hmm okay intressant, die Tabelle würde ich ja gern mal sehen.^^
naja die Vollgefederten Dirs benutzt man dann fürs Slopestyle, hier mal nen Beispiel was richtiger Slopestyle ist 
http://vimeo.com/25973404
in abgewandelten Formen auch bei vielen Dirt events anzutreffen gibts glaube auch ein Video zu finds nur nicht mehr


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht gibts sowas bei euch auch?! 
Naja ja, ich weiß wofür die gedacht sind, aber bei uns haben nen paar so eins und die benutzen das halt nur als normales Dirt - total affig.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts sowas bei euch auch?!
> Naja ja, ich weiß wofür die gedacht sind, aber bei uns haben nen paar so eins und die benutzen das halt nur als normales Dirt - total affig.



Kann ich ja mal nachfragen hab hier einige Händler in der Nähe, der eine ist mein Reperatur Händler wo ich alle tage auf der Matte stehe, um irgendwas reparieren zu lassen, der anderen ist mein Downhill Verkäufer der mir in Sachen Protektoren und sonstigem Bike Equipment alles verkauft und der dritte ist der Händler der mir mein erstes Bike verkauft hat aber soweit ausserhalb liegt, das ich ihn wohl in nächster Zeit nicht mehr besuchen werde, wobei bei ihm auch daran zweifel das er sowas hat, weil mehr als CC Bikes hat er im Laden nicht stehen.
Das einige Leute ihr Top Bikes haben und sie dann für Straße fahren nutzen hab ich schon zu oft gesehen ^^
Gibt auch genug Leute die ein Super Enduros haben und sich keinen Trail runter trauen.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> und hier nochmal 40 Min Fahrtechnik Tipps
> Biking Basic Skills



Schade, das Video geht irgendwie nicht. Kommt ein Error.

Aber hab einfach bei Youtube nochmal drauflosgesucht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Krp8lQs_g90

Keine gute Quali aber zumindest einfache Tipps für nen Vollnoob. ^^


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Schade, das Video geht irgendwie nicht. Kommt ein Error.
> 
> Aber hab einfach bei Youtube nochmal drauflosgesucht: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Krp8lQs_g90
> 
> Keine gute Quali aber zumindest einfache Tipps für nen Vollnoob. ^^



Ne das ist nen komplett anderes Video, das Video das ich gepostet habe wurde heute morgen um 9:45 gelöscht und ich habs mir um 9 angesehen 
Gute einfache Tipps gibts auch hier 
http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ne das ist nen komplett anderes Video, das Video das ich gepostet habe wurde heute morgen um 9:45 gelöscht und ich habs mir um 9 angesehen
> Gute einfache Tipps gibts auch hier
> http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/



Danke für den Link!

Bei Youtube auch noch entdeckt, tolle Reiseziele zum Mountainbiken, z.B. Zypern:

Wie geil die Natur! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnQzdFElTPE&hd=1

Und Kleinwalsertal sieht auch hammer aus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGkSEAMqcrE&hd=1

Wobei ich mir bei den hohen Bergen und Schluchten teilweise warscheinlich schon erstmal die Hose voll scheiße, aber da muss man sich rantasten.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke für den Link!
> 
> Bei Youtube auch noch entdeckt, tolle Reiseziele zum Mountainbiken, z.B. Zypern:
> 
> ...



Vor allem das zweite ist echt geil ^^
Erinnert mich daran das ich im September eine Wochen in den Bikeulraub nach Leogang fahre, das wird so der Hammer 
Und ich sitze immer noch daheim rumm und langweilige mich weil das Wetter draußen so scheisse ist und ich mich nicht wirkllich überwinden kann nochmal loszufahren


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Vor allem das zweite ist echt geil ^^
> Erinnert mich daran das ich im September eine Wochen in den Bikeulraub nach Leogang fahre, das wird so der Hammer
> Und ich sitze immer noch daheim rumm und langweilige mich weil das Wetter draußen so scheisse ist und ich mich nicht wirkllich überwinden kann nochmal loszufahren



Ja willkommen im Club, mir gehts genauso 
Das Wetter nervt total!!!


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja willkommen im Club, mir gehts genauso
> Das Wetter nervt total!!!



Überwinden wir uns gemeinsam und fahren los 
Und machen beide Bilder von vorher und nacher xD


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Überwinden wir uns gemeinsam und fahren los
> Und machen beide Bilder von vorher und nacher xD



Ich hab mich entschlossen mir das mitm Biken bis morgen aufzuheben, werde jetzt ne Runde joggen gehen, ist zwar nur halb so spassig, aber was will man machen... ^^


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juli 2011)

Ich werd wohl diesen Sommer wieder etwas aktiver werden und darf mir jetzt erst einmal ein neues MTB besorgen(altes knapp 10 Jahre alt und dementsprechend klein).
Bin mir momentan nur unsicher was für ein Bike ich mir holen soll und wieviel ich ausgeben will.
Mein Vater hat mir schonmal angeboten eins von ihm zu übernehmen: http://angebote.bikeshops.de/Klein_Adept_Comp_10391.html


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl diesen Sommer wieder etwas aktiver werden und darf mir jetzt erst einmal ein neues MTB besorgen(altes knapp 10 Jahre alt und dementsprechend klein).
> Bin mir momentan nur unsicher was für ein Bike ich mir holen soll und wieviel ich ausgeben will.
> Mein Vater hat mir schonmal angeboten eins von ihm zu übernehmen: http://angebote.bike...Comp_10391.html



Musst halt deinen Geldbeutel und das was du machen willst im Auge behalten und danach entscheiden. ^^

Für mich z.B. reicht ein 500-600 Euro MTB erstmal absolut aus. Vollprofis geben aber gerne auch mal weit über 1000 Euro aus.


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2011)

Ich hab selber auch immer so 1000€ Bikes gehabt, hatte aber immer die Möglichkeit extrem geile Räder von Kumpels zu fahren die mehr als das dreifache kosteten.
Auf einem Klein habe ich aber noch nie gesessen, kann nicht sagen wie sich diese Räder fahren.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

Mein altes war damals noch zu DM Zeiten, das hat so rund 800DM gekostet. ^^


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juli 2011)

Also als Grenze habe ich mir 1000€ gesetzt. Das MTB will ich ja eine Zeit lang besitzen und da investiere ich lieber einmal richtig.
Für den Preis könnte ich momentan auch das Klein haben(ohne Feilschen).
Ich werds morgen mal probefahren


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juli 2011)

So ich bin dann mal wieder da  schöne 24km gefahren


----------



## Deathstyle (17. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt ich habe keine Ahnung von Klein aber für 1000&#8364; wirst du wohl kein Bike bekommen was auch nur Ansatzweise vergleichbar geile Komponenten verbaut hat. Woah ist das leicht.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl diesen Sommer wieder etwas aktiver werden und darf mir jetzt erst einmal ein neues MTB besorgen(altes knapp 10 Jahre alt und dementsprechend klein).
> Bin mir momentan nur unsicher was für ein Bike ich mir holen soll und wieviel ich ausgeben will.
> Mein Vater hat mir schonmal angeboten eins von ihm zu übernehmen: http://angebote.bike...Comp_10391.html



Heisst das dein Vater verkauft Bikes oder sollst du sein altes übernehmen? Also zu der Website irgendwie fehlen da die Hälfte der Daten, steht nicht was für ein Dämpfer verbaut ist, was für Felgen drin sind, was für Bremsen verbaut. Zum anderen ist es ein Modell von 2002 was ja auch damit schon fast 10 Jahre alt wäre und dafür 1000 Euro hmmm weiß nicht. Was mich halt am meisten stört ist das keine Scheibenbremsen dran sind, was meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ein Must have ist auch wenn man leichtbau fährt kenn genug Leute die vor allem CC/XC fahren und trotdem lieber Scheibenbremsen als V-Brakes dran haben. Rahmen und so sollte kein Problem sein aber vor allem bei denn Federelementen würde ich gucken da man da heutzutage für wenig Geld wahrscheinlich bessere kriegt, wobei ich mir hier nicht ganz sicher bin da ich nur die Marke Manitou kenne aber von der Gabel noch nichts gehört habe und wie gesagt Dämpfer Angabe fehlt halt.
Würde es mir an deiner Stelle auf jeden fall mal angucken aber bevor du es kaufst, vieleicht nochmal zu einem MTB Fahrradhändler gehen und dir Fahrräder in gleicher Preis Kategorie ansehen und Probefahren.


----------



## s0re (17. Juli 2011)

Ach, man könnte das ja aufs allgemeine Radeln ausweiten, dann könnt ich mitm Fixie & Bike Polo mitreden  

@ TE geht ihr Downhill fahren oder halt nur im Gelände? Wie findet ihrs am angenehmsten zu fahren?


----------



## Rethelion (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Heisst das dein Vater verkauft Bikes oder sollst du sein altes übernehmen? Also zu der Website irgendwie fehlen da die Hälfte der Daten, steht nicht was für ein Dämpfer verbaut ist, was für Felgen drin sind, was für Bremsen verbaut. Zum anderen ist es ein Modell von 2002 was ja auch damit schon fast 10 Jahre alt wäre und dafür 1000 Euro hmmm weiß nicht. Was mich halt am meisten stört ist das keine Scheibenbremsen dran sind, was meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ein Must have ist auch wenn man leichtbau fährt kenn genug Leute die vor allem CC/XC fahren und trotdem lieber Scheibenbremsen als V-Brakes dran haben. Rahmen und so sollte kein Problem sein aber vor allem bei denn Federelementen würde ich gucken da man da heutzutage für wenig Geld wahrscheinlich bessere kriegt, wobei ich mir hier nicht ganz sicher bin da ich nur die Marke Manitou kenne aber von der Gabel noch nichts gehört habe und wie gesagt Dämpfer Angabe fehlt halt.
> Würde es mir an deiner Stelle auf jeden fall mal angucken aber bevor du es kaufst, vieleicht nochmal zu einem MTB Fahrradhändler gehen und dir Fahrräder in gleicher Preis Kategorie ansehen und Probefahren.



Also mein Vater hat 2 Bikes; das verlinkte und ein "etwas" teureres Klein.
Und da ich ein Bike suche hat er sich überlegt, dass ihm das eine eigentlich reicht und ich ihm das andere abkaufen könnte. Gekauft hat er es neu 2006 und es ist wirklich noch in Top-Zustand. Wir werden es wahrscheinlich noch vorher durchchecken lassen, aber denke dass alles in Ordnung ist. Scheibenbremsen würden mir persönlich auch besser gefallen, aber hochwertige kosten halt auch entsprechend viel.
Ich schau mal ob ich noch ein paar Daten rausbekomme.

EDIT: Ok, auf den Teilen finde ich keine genaueren Infos. Bremsen sind von Shimano und der Dämpfer ist von Fox.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

s0re schrieb:


> Ach, man könnte das ja aufs allgemeine Radeln ausweiten, dann könnt ich mitm Fixie & Bike Polo mitreden
> 
> @ TE geht ihr Downhill fahren oder halt nur im Gelände? Wie findet ihrs am angenehmsten zu fahren?



Hab im Eingangs Poste geschrieben das man hier auch mit anderen Bikes mitschreiben kann ^^
Verstehe nicht so wirklich was du mit der Frage meinst, ich fahre auf Strecken die Leute bei uns angelegt haben die in die Kategorie des Downhills fallen und was meinst du mit am angenehmesten zu fahren ?



Rethelion schrieb:


> Also mein Vater hat 2 Bikes; das verlinkte und ein "etwas" teureres Klein.
> Und da ich ein Bike suche hat er sich überlegt, dass ihm das eine eigentlich reicht und ich ihm das andere abkaufen könnte. Gekauft hat er es neu 2006 und es ist wirklich noch in Top-Zustand. Wir werden es wahrscheinlich noch vorher durchchecken lassen, aber denke dass alles in Ordnung ist. Scheibenbremsen würden mir persönlich auch besser gefallen, aber hochwertige kosten halt auch entsprechend viel.
> Ich schau mal ob ich noch ein paar Daten rausbekomme.



Jo wie ich schon schrieb gucks dir an, fahrs Probe fahr mal nen Vergleich vom Fahrrad Händler, vieleicht kennst du noch jemanden anderen der sich auskennt und das ganze mal durchecken kann bzw. dir sagen kann ob es was taugt und das Geld wert ist.

Edit: Marken Namen helfen leider nur bedingt weiter, Intressant wäre was für ein Dämpfer es ist, dann könnte man gucken was die Leute darüber schreiben bzw. was für Erfahrungen anderen damit gemacht haben. Wobei Fox grundsätzlich eine Marke ist die Dämpfer in allen Kategorien herstellt von daher ist es wahrscheinlich ein ganz guter Dämpfer.


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2011)

s0re schrieb:


> Ach, man könnte das ja aufs allgemeine Radeln ausweiten, dann könnt ich mitm Fixie & Bike Polo mitreden
> 
> @ TE geht ihr Downhill fahren oder halt nur im Gelände? Wie findet ihrs am angenehmsten zu fahren?



Ich fahr "nur" Gelände, Downhill heißt im Fachjargon ja auf bestimmten Trails mit teilweise extrem schnellen und engen Abfahrten.

Downhill heißt wörtlich aber nix anderes als den Berg runter, was auf so ziemlich jeden Furz-Berg zutreffen kann


----------



## LiangZhou# (17. Juli 2011)

Da gibt es endlich nen MTB Thread und dann fahr ich nach langem hin udn her nun doch Dirtjump statt FreeRide^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juli 2011)

Hab grad n schönes Video gefunden wo bei auch Abschnitte "gegen Wolfsburg gehen" also auch iwo bei mir sein sollten habe aber leider nix erkannt  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zm9i7qdPLVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit den Spot kenne ich sogar  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxD5Ba-tUik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juli 2011)

Soo toll wie der Thread hier boomt 

Mal nebenbei aber weiss einer ob es überhaupt noch (ohne da extra suchen zu müssen/ zu bestellen oder sich das umbauen zu lassen) noch Bikes mit einer Drehgriffgangschaltung bekommt?
Mich pisst das so derbe an das fast alle Anbieter nur noch Bikes mit dieser Hebelgangschaltung anbieten...

Die ist viel unpraktischer, nervigt, und vor allem überhaupt nicht dynamisch.
Manchmal bin ich froh wenn ich mal eben 5 Gänge auf einmal schalten kann, damit kommste die dicksten Berge mit Anlauf spielend rauf... Oder allgemein einfach zum Fahren egal wo...
Ich schalte oft sogar während dem Bremsen runter damit ich wieder schnell anfahren kann, das geht mit den Hebeln garnet... und wenn nur seehr sehr schlecht und vor allem eben langsam. Oder auch das Schalten im stehen (also aufm Rad)... das ist irgendwie umständlicher mit den Hebeln...

Grml :/


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Morgen werd ich definitiv - egal wie das Wetter ist - nochmal eine Tour drehen.

Mit dem Schalten hab ich bei meinem neuen ab und an auch Probleme.
Ich hoffe, das nichts kaputt ist. Ich kenne mich mit den Doppelschaltungen für hinten UND vorne nicht aus, hatte vorher halt nur die eine kettenschaltung statt 2 für beide Räder.

Wenn ich fürs hintere Rad nun manchmal höher schalten will, gibts komische schleifgeräusche. Hab eine Shimano Schaltung. Vllt. muss ich da nochmal hin und fragen warum das Geräusche von sich gibt. Manchmal rastet es aber auch gut ein und es kommen keine Geräusche, ist sehr unterschiedlich. Ab und zu schalte ich vielleicht einfach zu "grob"?

Man soll ja (hab ich gelesen) nicht vorne den niedrigsten und hinten den höchsten Gang und umgekehrt einlegen weil das irgendwie nicht geht oder so. Kann mir da jemand was näheres zu erzählen?
Muss mit der Schaltung wohl noch lernen umzugehen.


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2011)

@yves gibt durchaus noch solche Schalthebel zu kaufen aber wie du schon gemerkst hast Verkaufen die wenigsten Marken ihre Bikes damit, wobei man bei den meisten Schalthebeln auch wunderbar beim Bremsen Schalten kann weil man den Hebel vorne auch mit dem Daumen bedienen kann da dieser sich in beiden Richtungen bewegen lässt.

@Konov die Geräusche kommen wahrscheinlich daher, das er nicht richtig schaltet, wegbekommst du es wenn du vorne an der Schaltung so einen kleine Schraube drehst mit der kann man einstellen, ob die Zugkraft höher oder niedriger sein soll, weiß allerdings nicht mehr in welche Richtung man für welches Ergebnis drehen muss, guck dir einfach hier nochmal das Video an Vid, da wird das glaube ich irgendwo erklärt.
Wenn man vorne 3 Kettenblätter hat, soll man das nicht machen, weil wenn man vorne auf den größten und hinten auf dem größten ist die Kette, sehr schräg hängt und dadurch dann Kräfte auf die Kette wirken ,die dazu führen können das sie reisst, genau das selbe gilt umgedreht einfach dadurch das die kette so schräg hängt.

Gestern die Tour war richtig geil, war sehr schlammig und rutschig, weswegen ich deutlich Tempo rausnehmen musste, aber es hat sich gelohnt vor allem da ich gesehen hab das grade 2 Leute am Hometrail, ne neue Line gebaut habe die sehr sehr geil aussieht und ich durfte sie sogar als erstes fahren


----------



## Potpotom (18. Juli 2011)

Wow, da bekommt mein beim Video angucken ja schon Schiss. 

Zu diesen Idioten die in der Innenstadt fahren wie die Bekloppten: Ich war mal mit meiner Freundin in Berlin spazieren und so ein Honk hat sie angefahren als er wie ein irrer auf dem Gehweg (!) um die Ecke geschossen kam - glücklicherweise bekam ich ihn noch fassen und konnte ihn vom Fahrrad ziehen, so konnte er sich dann wenigstens entschuldigen und seine blutige Nase putzen.


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juli 2011)

@Tonygt Wie wärs wenn du mal n paar Fotos von deinem Hometrail machst?


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> @Tonygt Wie wärs wenn du mal n paar Fotos von deinem Hometrail machst?



Jo steht dem demnächst an ^^, vieleicht gibts auch mal nen Video wenn ich jemanden mit ner Cam erwische 
Mal gucken vieleicht ergibt sich ja was im laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> @Konov die Geräusche kommen wahrscheinlich daher, das er nicht richtig schaltet, wegbekommst du es wenn du vorne an der Schaltung so einen kleine Schraube drehst mit der kann man einstellen, ob die Zugkraft höher oder niedriger sein soll, weiß allerdings nicht mehr in welche Richtung man für welches Ergebnis drehen muss, guck dir einfach hier nochmal das Video an Vid, da wird das glaube ich irgendwo erklärt.
> Wenn man vorne 3 Kettenblätter hat, soll man das nicht machen, weil wenn man vorne auf den größten und hinten auf dem größten ist die Kette, sehr schräg hängt und dadurch dann Kräfte auf die Kette wirken ,die dazu führen können das sie reisst, genau das selbe gilt umgedreht einfach dadurch das die kette so schräg hängt.
> 
> Gestern die Tour war richtig geil, war sehr schlammig und rutschig, weswegen ich deutlich Tempo rausnehmen musste, aber es hat sich gelohnt vor allem da ich gesehen hab das grade 2 Leute am Hometrail, ne neue Line gebaut habe die sehr sehr geil aussieht und ich durfte sie sogar als erstes fahren



Danke für den Videolink,leider versteh ich echt kein Wort, von dem Typ was der sagt. 

Bin Technikmässig viel zu unerfahren. ^^

Es war halt so, dass beim Schalten des Hinterrades in einen höheren Gang die Pedale 2x wieder zurückgeschnellt sind und mir ans Schienbein geschlagen sind. 
Keine Ahnung woran das lag, ich nehme an ich hab da irgendwas falsch gemacht. 

Muss ich wohl ggf. einfach beim Fachhändler nochmal fragen weil ich persönlich hab einfach keine Ahnung von der Technik, die meisten Begriffe wie "Ritzel" sagen mir z.B. goar nix.


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2011)

Hier nochmal nen paar Vids die ich grad gefunden hab 

Sehr geiles langes Video, vor allem die Stelle wo es ihm halt einfach mal den Morewood Shova Rahmen zersprengt 
Und wenn ich den Part sehe wo sie in Leogang sind ärger ich mich, das es noch 7 Wochen dauert bis ich da bin 
b*aix Full Movie

Auch sehr geil 
AIr Voltage

@Konov öhhm kp kann mir grad nicht wirklich vorstellen was dir passiert ist ^^, könnte mir vorstellen das es so war das die Kette nach einem Hubel leicht abgesprungen ist und sich dann irgendwie verhakt hat, frag mal deinen Fahrradhändler der kann dir wohl eher helfen da der auch sieht was Sache ist ^^
Aber Naja sei froh das du noch keine Flats dran hast, sonst wären deinen Schienebeine wohl im Arsch


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juli 2011)

bei deinem erten video gefällt mnir der letzte part sehr gut


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Grad noch ne Tour gedreht, das Schaltproblem tritt nur manchmal auf, ist irgendwie nicht reproduzierbar. ^^

Keine Ahnung, muss wohl nochmal beim Fachmann nachhaken.
Am Anfang bin ich klitschnass geworden, danach kam aber sogar die Sonne raus. Super geil, hat wie immer tierisch Spass gemacht 

Bin auch über eine kleine Brücke gefahren die ich bis dato nicht kannte, also über einen Bach. Die Brücke bestand aus Holzplanken und irgendwie war das alles wohl etwas marode und locker. Wo ich drüber gefahren bin hat das jedenfalls gescheppert, ich dachte, ich fall da jetzt durch


----------



## Rethelion (18. Juli 2011)

Muss natürlich heute regnen und ich wollte das Klein Bike testen -.-
Naja wenigstens hab ich mir jetzt schonmal ne Sonnenbrille besorgt


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich kann zwar nicht allzuviel zu Mountainbikes sagen, da ich nur ein "Normales" hatte.
Bin schon seit kleinauf gerne Fahrrad gefahren.
Meist waren es Tourenfahrräder, einmal ein Rennrad mit Schlauchmantel inc Noppen.
Letzteres war das reinste Beschleunigungsvergnügen^^ auf den Strassen bei Brno - zudem sicher vor 'nem Platten.
Mein erste Mountainbike (ein Conway) hatte ich mir erst nach der Thearapie im Jahre 1996 für ca 900 DM geleistet.

Damit ging es auch gleich richtig los.
Hatte mir 3 Wochen Urlaub genommen, in denen ich in meine alte Heimat Berlin radeln wollte.
Da es regnete, besorgte ich mir noch Extra Bremsklötze.
Und dann ging es mit einer Woche Verspätung (dank dem Wetter) zum/über den Harz nach Berlin (Fahrzeit 3 Tage - längste Strecke vom Harz bis zum Berliner Rand 211 km)

Ein Jahr Später ging es dann nach Rügen (1000 km) und das Jahr darauf nach Cuxhaven (die Weser entlang vom Weserursprung bis zur Mündung ++).

Ich fuhr zwar gerne durch die Wildnis, aber ohne sehr große Wagnisse.
Im Harz kam ich zwar mal auf 63 km/h - doch ab da bremste ich, da ich nicht mit dem Gepäck (all inclusiv) abstürzen wollte.

Nun bin ich etwas aus der Übung, was auch noch durch den Diebstahl meines Bikes gefördert wurde.
Und trotz Diebstahlversicherung hat die Versicherung keinen Cent gezahlt.
Hatte mir zwar letztens erst wieder ein Rad geleihen - doch meine Kniee machen seit der OP auch nicht mehr so ganz mit. 

Dennoch ziehe ich meine "kleinen" Runden.

greetz


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (18. Juli 2011)

Wollte mir so ein Downhill Bike schon einmal kaufen.  Aber fürs Hobby fahren sind die zu teuer.


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [...]



Da bist du uns allen aber Kilometermässig auf jedenfall voraus


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juli 2011)

hmm heute mal bei mtb news im Forum nach nem Fahrrad gefragt und n ziemlich komischen kommentar gekriegt : "Wirklich dauerhaft wird das aber bei Deinem Gewicht nicht als Sportgerät durchgehen."
hmm bin halt bei 1.95 bei ca 90-95 kilo... ist das schon zu scchwer um mtb zu fahren?


----------



## Rethelion (18. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm heute mal bei mtb news im Forum nach nem Fahrrad gefragt und n ziemlich komischen kommentar gekriegt : "Wirklich dauerhaft wird das aber bei Deinem Gewicht nicht als Sportgerät durchgehen."
> hmm bin halt bei 1.95 bei ca 90-95 kilo... ist das schon zu scchwer um mtb zu fahren?



Ich hab schon Leute jenseits der 100K auf MTBs gesehen, also denke ich mal das sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm heute mal bei mtb news im Forum nach nem Fahrrad gefragt und n ziemlich komischen kommentar gekriegt : "Wirklich dauerhaft wird das aber bei Deinem Gewicht nicht als Sportgerät durchgehen."
> hmm bin halt bei 1.95 bei ca 90-95 kilo... ist das schon zu scchwer um mtb zu fahren?



Nope du bist defenitiv nicht zu schwer, soweit ich weiß Rechnet man bei Downhillfahrern sogar mit einem Durschnittsgewicht von 100kg. Würde aber bei MTB News Forum solche Kommentare getrost ignorieren, an sich ein sehr schönes Forum, indem man sehr viel Infos bekommen kann aber es rennen da halt auch viele Flamer und Dummschwätzer rum. Und bei 195 solltest du nicht mit 90 Kg eigentlich meines Wissens nicht zu schwer sein denke mal auch nicht das du Fett bist oder so.

Grade knallhart mitm Auto zu unseren Berg gefahren 2 mal hochgefahren und den Downhill runtergefahren und mitm Auto wieder nach Hause , wenn ich das einigen Leute erzähle die sonst eher so CC/XC orintiert sind, werden die nur den Kopf schütteln und fragen warum man sowas macht xD


----------



## H2OTest (19. Juli 2011)

Schade das es mindestens 5 Monate dauert bis ich mir was kaufen kann  warscheinlich eher 8


----------



## Rethelion (19. Juli 2011)

Soa bin vorhin mal kurz das Klein probegefahren und muss sagen, es fährt sich nicht schlecht. Vom Gefühl her wiegt es auch noch einige Kilo weniger als mein altes Bike.
Preis ist jetzt 850€ inkl. Check und evtl. Reparaturen, also denke ich habe ich mein neues Bike


----------



## tonygt (19. Juli 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soa bin vorhin mal kurz das Klein probegefahren und muss sagen, es fährt sich nicht schlecht. Vom Gefühl her wiegt es auch noch einige Kilo weniger als mein altes Bike.
> Preis ist jetzt 850€ inkl. Check und evtl. Reparaturen, also denke ich habe ich mein neues Bike



Das klingt doch ganz gut, dann Glückwunsch zum Bike


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Soa bin vorhin mal kurz das Klein probegefahren und muss sagen, es fährt sich nicht schlecht. Vom Gefühl her wiegt es auch noch einige Kilo weniger als mein altes Bike.
> Preis ist jetzt 850€ inkl. Check und evtl. Reparaturen, also denke ich habe ich mein neues Bike



Glückwunsch und have fun


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2011)

Nur 5 Wochen bis Leogang 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdA1mnEfba0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin jetzt schon total geil drauf


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nur 5 Wochen bis Leogang
> 
> Ich bin jetzt schon total geil drauf



Irgendwie cool aber ich würd mir in die Hose kacken zwischendurch 
Wie der Typ auf die Fresse fliegt, naja, schon hart. ^^


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwie cool aber ich würd mir in die Hose kacken zwischendurch
> Wie der Typ auf die Fresse fliegt, naja, schon hart. ^^



Gehört dazu, hab gestern auch fast mehrmals Baum oder eine Lateren geknutscht als ich ein bissel Fahrtechnik an der Uni geübt hab 
Und ich hatte einen schönen Snake bite, wo ich grade versuche nochmal den Schlauch zu Wechseln, da der gestern Gewechselte auch luft verliert, ich aber in den alten keine Luft reinkriege


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

Heute ne coole Donwhill Sektion gefuden und gefahren , wobei ch die Sprünge ausgelassen habe, bin da einfach "rübergefahren". teilweise dachte ich, das mein Fahrrad gleich bricht


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Heute ne coole Donwhill Sektion gefuden und gefahren , wobei ch die Sprünge ausgelassen habe, bin da einfach "rübergefahren". teilweise dachte ich, das mein Fahrrad gleich bricht



Ist der Sprung schneller? -> Spring!
Ist es schneller die "Welle" zu nehmen? -> Nimm die Welle!

Es geht nur um Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

Es geht darum, dass ich ein 250 Euro Real Bike habe, und mir das beim Sprung glaub ich kaputt gegangen wäre, außerdem bin ich recht neu in diesem Gebiet und möchte mich erstmal rantaschten


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist der Sprung schneller? -> Spring!
> Ist es schneller die "Welle" zu nehmen? -> Nimm die Welle!
> 
> Es geht nur um Geschwindigkeit!



Für dich vielleicht! 

Für mich z.B. ist Geschwindigkeit beim Mountainbiken nicht das Wichtigste...
Klar, wer in einem Contest Downhill fährt und der Erste sein will, muss den Berg runterrasen, aber das ist ja keine allgemeingültige Regel. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juli 2011)

Er hat ja von Downhill geredet und nicht vom einfach MTB fahren 
Bei ner einfachen Landschaftsstrecke die ich fahre weil ich bock aufs fahren habe hetz ich auch nicht um die Bäume und spring wien wilder 




H2OTest schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass ich ein 250 Euro Real Bike habe, und mir das beim Sprung glaub ich kaputt gegangen wäre, außerdem bin ich recht neu in diesem Gebiet und möchte mich erstmal rantaschten



Dann mach lieber langsam, generell sollte man dir wohl auch gänzlich davon abraten - damit wirst du dich früher oder später nämlich verletzen.. :f


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

okay warte, "downhill" so besser


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2011)

Das Fahrrad zerlegts dir beim ersten Sprungt ist sicher nen Vollgefedertes oder ?


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad zerlegts dir beim ersten Sprungt ist sicher nen Vollgefedertes oder ?



jap


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jap



Guck dir mal die Schraube an an der die Hintere Federung Montiert ist, die ist meisten so halb so Dick wie meine und ich hab hinten ca 6 dran. Ausserdem ist der Rahmen oftmals so aufgebaut, dass der übergang zwischen Rahmen und Federung nur von der Federung gehalten wird, was halt bei so ner Konstruktion eigentlich nicht sein darf deswegen umbedingt nur für den Straßenverkehr nutzen.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte auch nicht vor damit wirklich ins Gelände zu fahren, das das heute war eher ein auf und ab ohne springen


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Na wer ist schon mal so schnell gefahren ?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJb351pB6Ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und ungefähr das würde passieren wenn wir es mit unseren Bikes probieren würden 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNwmpLPhoHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: grad gefunden NEEEEEEEEEEEED




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

LOL der beim ersten Video hat eindeutig Traktionsprobleme auf dem Schnee, wie der umhereiert und das Hinterrad durchdreht 

Und der zweite, da kann man nur hoffen dass der noch lebt und sich nicht alle Knochen gebrochen hat.

Zu dem Pony: Hab mal irgendwo ein Bild gesehen von einem MTB, dass komplett mit Knochen verkleidet war  sah auch witzig aus.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL der beim ersten Video hat eindeutig Traktionsprobleme auf dem Schnee, wie der umhereiert und das Hinterrad durchdreht
> 
> Und der zweite, da kann man nur hoffen dass der noch lebt und sich nicht alle Knochen gebrochen hat.
> 
> Zu dem Pony: Hab mal irgendwo ein Bild gesehen von einem MTB, dass komplett mit Knochen verkleidet war  sah auch witzig aus.



Bei mehr als 200 Sachen auf nem Mtb nicht verwundertlich ^^
Ich glaub der Typ vom ersten Video lebt noch hat sich aber so schwer verletzt das er nicht mehr Fahren kann wurde ja auch letztens der Rekord auf Schotter mit einem Fahrrad geschlagen waren da glaue ich 170 km/h oder so


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

Heute wieder ne geile Tour gemacht, rund 24 km. Nicht übermässig lang, aber anstrengend wegen teilweise hunderten Meter Steigung 
Naja hatte dank meinem neuen Equipment optimale Ausrüstungsverteilung, von daher alles prima. Nur der Rücken tut etwas weh 

Mitten in der Pampa war dann eine Schnecke von der Uni und hat Umweltbefragungen durchgeführt, ich wollte sie nach ihrer Nummer fragen aber mich hat der Mut verlassen, vllt auch weil ich zu fertig aussah 

Das Beste an der Ballerei durch die Pampa ist aber das "Entdecken" von Gegenden, die man bis dato gar nicht kannte.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute wieder ne geile Tour gemacht, rund 24 km. Nicht übermässig lang, aber anstrengend wegen teilweise hunderten Meter Steigung
> Naja hatte dank meinem neuen Equipment optimale Ausrüstungsverteilung, von daher alles prima. Nur der Rücken tut etwas weh
> 
> Mitten in der Pampa war dann eine Schnecke von der Uni und hat Umweltbefragungen durchgeführt, ich wollte sie nach ihrer Nummer fragen aber mich hat der Mut verlassen, vllt auch weil ich zu fertig aussah
> ...



Irgendwas machst du falsch wenn du immer attraktive Mädels triffst sie aber nie nach ihrer Nummer fragst ^^
Ich hab das Problem das ich eher nie Attraktive Mädels treffe da wo ich Unterwegs bin, ausser wenn ich Attraktive Mädels zu meinen Ausfahrten mitnehme aber von denen hab ich die Nummer schon


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Irgendwas machst du falsch wenn du immer attraktive Mädels triffst sie aber nie nach ihrer Nummer fragst ^^
> Ich hab das Problem das ich eher nie Attraktive Mädels treffe da wo ich Unterwegs bin, ausser wenn ich Attraktive Mädels zu meinen Ausfahrten mitnehme aber von denen hab ich die Nummer schon



Naja attraktiv liegt im Auge des Betrachters, aber ich fand die Ökostudentin sehr freundlich und zuckersüß 

Aber wie gesagt, in dem Moment fehlte mal wieder der Mumm, vllt. auch weil auf der Höhe mein Gehirn zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommen hat.


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja attraktiv liegt im Auge des Betrachters, aber ich fand die Ökostudentin sehr freundlich und zuckersüß
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, in dem Moment fehlte mal wieder der Mumm, vllt. auch weil auf der Höhe mein Gehirn zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommen hat.



Sicher das dein Gehirn nicht unter Blutmangel gelitten hat, weil es anderswo benötigt wurde


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sicher das dein Gehirn nicht unter Blutmangel gelitten hat, weil es anderswo benötigt wurde



Liegt auch im Bereich des Möglichen


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2011)

Heute mal endlich wieder richtig gutes Wetter gewesen nach der scheiss Woche -.-". Als wir losgefahren sind wars noch Bewölkt aber mit der Zeit wurds dann richtig Sonnig somit eine sehr geile Tour in Marburg gehabt. Mit allem drum und dram, einen hats hinten die Komplette Schaltung abgerissen, Kumpel von mir ist bei steilen Treppen gestürzt . Von daher das ganze Programm war aber trotzdem sehr geil, hoffen das es Regen frei bleibt die Tage und vor allem nächste Woche, weil da gehts erst nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail, am Mittwoch und dann am Freitag nach Beerfelden, wo es mir vieleicht auch mal gelingt Bilder beim Biken zu machen


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Heute mal endlich wieder richtig gutes Wetter gewesen nach der scheiss Woche -.-". Als wir losgefahren sind wars noch Bewölkt aber mit der Zeit wurds dann richtig Sonnig somit eine sehr geile Tour in Marburg gehabt. Mit allem drum und dram, einen hats hinten die Komplette Schaltung abgerissen, Kumpel von mir ist bei steilen Treppen gestürzt . Von daher das ganze Programm war aber trotzdem sehr geil, hoffen das es Regen frei bleibt die Tage und vor allem nächste Woche, weil da gehts erst nach Stromberg zum Flowtrail, am Mittwoch und dann am Freitag nach Beerfelden, wo es mir vieleicht auch mal gelingt Bilder beim Biken zu machen



Ja das Wetter war abends wirklich ganz gut!
Hab auch noch ne kurze Tour gemacht.

Mal sehen wie es morgen wird, dann wieder länger


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2011)

So endlich hab ich mal wieder Zeit hier was zu Posten, die Letze Woche war so vollgepackt mit Aktivitäten das ich gar nicht an den Pc kam 
Auch hab ichs immerhin mal geschaft jemanden mit einer Kamera zu finden der wenigstens ein Bild von mir macht ^^ Einzige Problem ist den Fotokennern wird es auffalen, dass es nicht Optimal Fokussiert ist aber dank etwas Bildmanipulation fällt das gar nicht mehr so auf  Aber so ist das halt wenn man selbst Bilder haben will und nicht am Auslöser steht 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Da leider Stromberg am Mittwoch flach gefallen ist, da das Wetter nicht so ganz Mitgespielt hat und wir in unser Auto zwar 4 Bikes reinbekommen haben aber dann nur 3 Leute mitnehmen könnten und zwei Laufräder zurückbleiben müssten 
Morgen gehts nach Beerfelden, vieleicht findet sich da nochmal ein Fotograf in freier Wildbahn oder jemand der ne Kamera dabei hat ^^


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2011)

würdest du in meiner nähe wohnen würde ich mir die cam von meinem dad klauen und n par schöne machen


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> würdest du in meiner nähe wohnen würde ich mir die cam von meinem dad klauen und n par schöne machen



Klingt nach nem Angebot sag mir wo du wohnst und ich komm vorbei


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2011)

hier sind leider eine trails für downhill, man könnte sich, vllt ( wenn ich darf ) im harz treffen 
wohne in bs/wob


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hier sind leider eine trails für downhill, man könnte sich, vllt ( wenn ich darf ) im harz treffen
> wohne in bs/wob



Denke das ich nächster Zeit eher nicht in den Hartz komme werde aber vieleicht ergibt sich da ja mal was  

Hier nochmal nen paar geile Videos
Vor allem das was der am Anfang macht sollte man auf Trails tunlichstvermeiden solang diese nicht genehmigt sind sowas finden die Förster, Wandere und Waldbesitzer sehr uncool 
Freeride extrem 

Enduro


----------



## Konov (4. August 2011)

Heute wieder durch die Pampa gefahren:
Gestern udn heut morgen hats noch geregnet, danach wurde es super heiß und sonnig. Ich also im Wald, plötzlich ging das mitten durch den Matsch, das war vllt. ne Strampelei und eh ich mich versah ging das da so einen derben Abhang runter und bei dem matsch haben irgendwie die Bremsen versagt, jedenfalls ist von der Bremswirkung an den Reifen nix mehr angekommen 

Nur noch gerutscht, ich dachte ich muss sterben 

Naja irgendwie mit den Füßen noch gebremst, dazwischen waren viele große Steine, die waren so derbe rutschig, ich konnt da nicht mal laufen. Also hat nicht viel gefehlt und ich hätt mich derb auf die Fresse gelegt. ^^


----------



## tonygt (7. August 2011)

LIve MTB World Cup in La Bresse
Live Stream


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder von miner heutigen tour


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Negativ Fahrtechnik 

Video

Bestehtigt einige meiner Vorurteile das einige XC fahrer zwar Top Fit sind aber nicht fahrne können ^^
Wobei ich auch XC Faher kenne, die mit 100mm und Carbon Hardtails schneller aufm Downhill unterwegs sind als die meisten anderen 9


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

lol sattel runter arsch nach hinten und nach unten und runter da


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lol sattel runter arsch nach hinten und nach unten und runter da



Hat keiner den Satteln unten XC und so ^^, ham auch alle Klickies weswegen sie immer schön die Fahrräder hinter sich herziehen


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

ahh hab das xc überlesen


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Negativ Fahrtechnik
> 
> Video
> 
> ...



Naja beim Hardtail kommts ja auch drauf an irgendwie das Gewicht immer richtig zu verlagern.
Bei meinem Focus is es z.B. bei steilen Abfahrten extrem schwierig, da muss ich entweder im Schneckentempo mit extrem Gewichtverlagerung fahren oder ich falle vorn über wie der Typ aus dem Video 

Mit so nem kleinen Bike wie deinem z.B. is man da sicher besser bedient.
Aber bei mir isses eigtl. auch so, wenn ich eine Abfahrt sehe, die mir zu steil is, dann lass ich das von vornherein sein. Ich hab kein Bock, dass ich da runterfalle, hinter alle Knochen gebrochen hab und mein Fahrrad kann ich für hunderte Euro reparieren lassen. ^^ 
Und da wundert es mich, dass die Leute wie in dem Video da überhaupt mitmachen. Man kann sich das ja eigentlich denken dass es nicht für alle geeignet ist, wenn ich mir die Fahrräder da anschaue. Da haben ja viele definitiv Hardtails und die fallen da kopfüber den Hang runter


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Ich glaube es haben da fast alle nen Hardteil weil es XC rennen ist. Und so viel länger als mein Bike sind die auch net ^^
Problem ist eher das die kleine Scheibenbremsen haben schmale lenke und sehr langen Vorbau


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich glaube es haben da fast alle nen Hardteil weil es XC rennen ist. Und so viel länger als mein Bike sind die auch net ^^
> Problem ist eher das die kleine Scheibenbremsen haben schmale lenke und sehr langen Vorbau



Jopp, halt irgendwie weniger beweglich insgesamt.

Heute wieder ne Tour gedreht. Bei dem Regen in letzter Zeit ist das immer ne schmutzige Angelegenheit. Ich komm als kleiner Dreckspatz nach Hause. 
Also heute war Sonne und Trocken aber die Pfützen bleiben ja stehen vom Vortag. ^^

Aber geil, wie immer. Bin echt froh dass ich mir das Bike geholt hab. 
Stelle aber fest, dass im Laufe der Zeit immer mehr Sachen anfallen, die man sich vllt. mal holen könnte. Z.B. passende Mountainbike Hose+Oberteil sowie Schuhe und ne Trinkflasche. (Letztere allerdings wirklich eher unwichtig)
Und das Zeug ist alles teuer... puh da kann man locker nochmal 150 Euro ausgeben.

Momentan zieh ich Lauf-Klamotten beim Biken an, eher suboptimal weil man dann beim Laufen natürlich nicht die total verdreckten Klotten anziehen will.
Naja und Schuhe ist echt n wichtiges Thema. Hab alte Sketchers mit denen ich im Moment fahre. Die sind sehr an meine Füße angepasst, das ist gut aber die Sohle ist fast komplett durch, du spürst jeden Stein in den Füßen, zudem fallen die Schuhe vorne schon fast auseinander.


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jopp, halt irgendwie weniger beweglich insgesamt.
> 
> Heute wieder ne Tour gedreht. Bei dem Regen in letzter Zeit ist das immer ne schmutzige Angelegenheit. Ich komm als kleiner Dreckspatz nach Hause.
> Also heute war Sonne und Trocken aber die Pfützen bleiben ja stehen vom Vortag. ^^
> ...



Wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst für was, was lange hält und echt top ist kann die Fiveten empfehlen in Combi mit Flatpedalen, klebt man förmlich an den Pedalen auch bei Regen bin mit denen noch nie abgerutscht.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas mehr ausgeben willst für was, was lange hält und echt top ist kann die Fiveten empfehlen in Combi mit Flatpedalen, klebt man förmlich an den Pedalen auch bei Regen bin mit denen noch nie abgerutscht.



Five Ten Schuhe fangen erst bei 100 Euro an. 
Naja gönn ich mir dann wenn meine Schuhe auseinander fallen


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Five Ten Schuhe fangen erst bei 100 Euro an.
> Naja gönn ich mir dann wenn meine Schuhe auseinander fallen



Ich ha meine für 110 oder so gekauft ^^
gibt die aber auch hin und wieder im Angebot für unter 100 Euro
Aber wer hat auch gesagt das MTB nen Billiger Sport ist


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2011)

ich würde meine etnies dafür nehmen


----------



## Konov (15. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich ha meine für 110 oder so gekauft ^^
> gibt die aber auch hin und wieder im Angebot für unter 100 Euro
> Aber wer hat auch gesagt das MTB nen Billiger Sport ist



Auch wieder wahr


----------



## fallas (16. August 2011)

ich nehm meine alten ES` Die Boots sind Godmode :F 
Wer sie einmal hatte weiß was ich meine! (bessere Schuhe zum Skaten findet man kaum)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich eher toure und mein Bike is ein Selbstgebautes.
Ziemliches Schrottteil alles in allem...will eigentlich ein Neues, bin aber im Prinzip zu geizig nen Schein für ein MTB auszugeben.
Mein Fav. war dieses:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prob is nur: ich bin selbst dafür zu geizig.
Hab in den letzten 4 Monaten ca. 2k km abgerissen. Jemand ne Idee für ein vernüftiges Bike??? (Hardtrail, max 1000 Flocken, Tourengeeigent)
Überall wird ja RADON bzw. Pepperbikes empfohlen...mir gefällt nur der Gedanke nich ein Bike für 1000 Flocken zu holen und es nich Probefahren zu können...


----------



## tonygt (16. August 2011)

Touren bzw CC Hardtails sind eigentlich, noch realtiv gut beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler zu finden, Ansonsten nach MTB Läden in deiner Umgebung umschauen. Bei mir in der nähe ist z.b. der Versender Hibike der aber auch ein Ladengeschäft hat in dem man viele MTBs ausprobieren kann. Ansonsten könnt ich dir Canyon empfehlen weiß nicht wies bei denen mit den Hardtails aussieht aber bei den Enduro/Freeridern ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis fast unschlagbar und die kann man auch in Koblenz, ist es glaube ich, Probe fahren.


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

Für 1000 Euro würd ich auch auf jedenfall probefahren, und wenns nur 5 Minuten sind!

Das ist soviel Geld und für so ne Investition sollte man nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen. 
Wegen den Schuhen muss ich mal schauen ob ich solche Treter gebraucht irgendwo bekomme. Nur hol ich mir da warscheinlich die Käsefußbakterien von andern Leuten an die Füße... 

Was genau verstehst du unter "Touren"? Mit Gepäck und Co.?
An sowas bin ich ja für die Zukunft sehr interessiert, dann aber irgendwo in Zypern oder so wo es richtig schön was zu gucken gibt.


----------



## fallas (16. August 2011)

> Was genau verstehst du unter "Touren"? Mit Gepäck und Co.?
> An sowas bin ich ja für die Zukunft sehr interessiert, dann aber irgendwo in Zypern oder so wo es richtig schön was zu gucken gibt.



Jein 
Also Gepäck nur um iPod und genügend Wasser unterzubringen. Und dann rauf aufs Bike und einfach fahren. Hab da einige Routen in meiner Umgebung (zwischen 50 und 100 km Länge, je nach dem wie ich Zeit habe)
Viel Landstraße, viel Wald, viel Natur. Sowas in der Art meine ich, wenn ich von Touren rede.
Für so Trecking-Gezuckel hab ich wenig übrig xD Die meist älteren Herrschaften mit jeweils 2 vollen Fahrradtaschen hinten und dem Anspruch Straße/Waldweg gehöre ihnen, sind mir meist im Weg und fluchen ausgiebig, wenn ich mich ersdreiste sie zu überholen, oder sie sogar von Hinten noch anspreche "Entschuldigen sie, dürfte ich vorbei?"



> Für 1000 Euro würd ich auch auf jedenfall probefahren, und wenns nur 5 Minuten sind!
> 
> Das ist soviel Geld und für so ne Investition sollte man nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen.



So sieht es aus! 
Naja mal beim Cube Händler in der Nähe rumschauen, was die so so sagen.


----------



## Konov (16. August 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Jein
> Also Gepäck nur um iPod und genügend Wasser unterzubringen. Und dann rauf aufs Bike und einfach fahren. Hab da einige Routen in meiner Umgebung (zwischen 50 und 100 km Länge, je nach dem wie ich Zeit habe)
> Viel Landstraße, viel Wald, viel Natur. Sowas in der Art meine ich, wenn ich von Touren rede.
> Für so Trecking-Gezuckel hab ich wenig übrig xD Die meist älteren Herrschaften mit jeweils 2 vollen Fahrradtaschen hinten und dem Anspruch Straße/Waldweg gehöre ihnen, sind mir meist im Weg und fluchen ausgiebig, wenn ich mich ersdreiste sie zu überholen, oder sie sogar von Hinten noch anspreche "Entschuldigen sie, dürfte ich vorbei?"



Ne stimmt, das ist scheiße. Vorallem weil man dann an manchen Stellen echt Probleme bekommt mit so Seitentaschen  
Gepäck reicht mir für solche Strecken auch Wasser+iPod und ggf. nen Müsliriegel oder sowas für die Power unterwegs.


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2011)

Argh wollte heute zum Kumpel udn was ist? - Fahrrad hatte n platten -.-


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. August 2011)

Morgen zusammen, Mountainbiker. Ich hoffe es ist auch als nicht-insider erlaubt, hier zu posten und dabei um etwas Rat zu fragen.
Folgendes: Seit ich ein Auto habe (so gut 1,5 Jahre) fahr ich kein Fahrrad mehr und habe meines (so ein günstiges Teil aus dem Bikemax) verkommen und verrosten lassen. Jetzt will ich mir zwecks Benzinersparnis und Zwecks sportlicher Betätigung wieder eines kaufen, allerdings ein gutes und kein "Billigschrott" wie ich früher immer hatte. Es sollte also von guter Qualität sein und viele lange Jahre halten . Mir schwebte sofort ein Mountainbike vor, da diese recht vielseitig sind. Ich will damit in der Stadt fahren, auf Wiesen- Feldwegen und vielleicht auch mal später etwas Offroad - allerdings kein Crossmountainbiking (wenn man das so nennt). Also es müsste kein Hightech Gerät sein, welches widrigsten Umständen trotzt und für extreme Fahrten und riesige Sprünge gemacht ist.
Ich bin dann jedenfalls heute zum hiesigen Fahrradhändler (ein Freund von uns) und habe mich kurz beraten lassen. Preis sollte so zwischen 700 und 900€ sein (da ja noch allerhand Zubehör anfällt). Er hat mir jetzt zu einem Corratec X-Vert S 04 geraten. In dem Preissegmet ~800€ war es auch das einzige dort. Umliegend war nur =<700€ und =>1000€. Für die 800€ würde er mir dann kostenlos noch Sachen dazugeben wie Ständer, absteckbare Schutzblecher, Flaschenhalter usw.
Was haltet ihr von dem Fahrrad bzgl. PLV, Qualität und Tauglichkeit in den verschiedenen o.g. Bereichen?


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen, Mountainbiker. Ich hoffe es ist auch als nicht-insider erlaubt, hier zu posten und dabei um etwas Rat zu fragen.
> Folgendes: Seit ich ein Auto habe (so gut 1,5 Jahre) fahr ich kein Fahrrad mehr und habe meines (so ein günstiges Teil aus dem Bikemax) verkommen und verrosten lassen. Jetzt will ich mir zwecks Benzinersparnis und Zwecks sportlicher Betätigung wieder eines kaufen, allerdings ein gutes und kein "Billigschrott" wie ich früher immer hatte. Es sollte also von guter Qualität sein und viele lange Jahre halten . Mir schwebte sofort ein Mountainbike vor, da diese recht vielseitig sind. Ich will damit in der Stadt fahren, auf Wiesen- Feldwegen und vielleicht auch mal später etwas Offroad - allerdings kein Crossmountainbiking (wenn man das so nennt). Also es müsste kein Hightech Gerät sein, welches widrigsten Umständen trotzt und für extreme Fahrten und riesige Sprünge gemacht ist.
> Ich bin dann jedenfalls heute zum hiesigen Fahrradhändler (ein Freund von uns) und habe mich kurz beraten lassen. Preis sollte so zwischen 700 und 900€ sein (da ja noch allerhand Zubehör anfällt). Er hat mir jetzt zu einem Corratec X-Vert S 04 geraten. In dem Preissegmet ~800€ war es auch das einzige dort. Umliegend war nur =<700€ und =>1000€. Für die 800€ würde er mir dann kostenlos noch Sachen dazugeben wie Ständer, absteckbare Schutzblecher, Flaschenhalter usw.
> Was haltet ihr von dem Fahrrad bzgl. PLV, Qualität und Tauglichkeit in den verschiedenen o.g. Bereichen?



Sieht meinem neuen sehr ähnlich, was ich bei Google gefunden hab.
Von der Technik her kann ich nicht sagen ob Corratec ein guter Hersteller ist. Für deine Zwecke aber sicherlich absolut in Ordnung!

Würde mich nochmal über den Hersteller der Schaltung, des Kettenlaufwerks und der Bremsen erkundigen. Ne Shimano Schaltung ist z.B. IMO Pflicht, weil die qualitativ hochwertig sind.


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2011)

und mal im internet Preise vergleichen


----------



## fallas (17. August 2011)

http://www.fahrrad.d...-s-04/7058.html

Bei 300&#8364; Ersparnis wäre es vielleicht zu überlegen. 
Wobei Fahrradhändler vor Ort, zumal noch Freund eurer Fam., natürlich immer vorzuziehen ist, einfach weil du um Längen besser Beraten sein solltest als beim OnlineVersand, vom Garantiefall o.Ä. ganz zu schweigen.
Zeig ihm das doch einfach mal vielleicht geht er noch etwas runter. 

http://www.cube.eu/h...id-white-green/

Das ist auch für 799&#8364; zu haben und von den Komponenten her etwas besser würde ich sagen. Schau doch mal nach nem Cube Händler in deiner Nähe.



> Argh wollte heute zum Kumpel udn was ist? - Fahrrad hatte n platten -.-



Hehe, die Tage mal wieder Zeit für ne schöne Tour gehabt. Knapp 30 Km von zu Hause und 10 Km von der nächsten menschlichen Siedlung entfernt, fahr ich auf einmal auf meiner Felge -.-
Das war ein ungeahnter Spaß. Und ich fahr 28zoll Ballonreifen mit 50-622er Schläuchen....sowas is im Baumarkt oder Fahrradladen bei mir garnich zu bekommen. Vorräte alle...Onlinebestellung dauert...Sonne scheint...ich sitze auf dem Trockenen


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde mich nochmal über den Hersteller der Schaltung, des Kettenlaufwerks und der Bremsen erkundigen. Ne Shimano Schaltung ist z.B. IMO Pflicht, weil die qualitativ hochwertig sind.



Herstellerangaben:



Komponente

BK13027

Rahmen: Ultra Light Tubing Powershape
Technology Alloy 6061

Gabel: Rock Shox Tora,1 1/8", Turnkey
Lockout

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Shadow

Umwerfer: Shimano SLX Topswing

Schalthebel: Shimano SLX

Bremshebel: Tektro Auriga Comp

Bremsen: Tektro Auriga Comp

Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano 552, 175, 44-32-22

Innenlager: Shimano 552

Pedale: corratec MTB

Kassette: Shimano SLX 10-fach

Kette: Shimano SLX 10-fach

Naben: zzyzx 32 Disc

Felge: Mach 1 Sub Zero Disc

Reifen: Continental Race King

Schlauch: corratec

Speichen: DT Champion 1.8, si

Steuersatz: Tange Seike ZSTE

Vorbau: zzyzx D364 31.8, 7°

Lenker: zzyzx 153 Riser, 31.8, 640mm

Griffe: corratec Rubber Man

Sattelstütze: zzyzx 30,8

Sattel: corratec 2902

Sattelklemme: zzyzx


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

Hab auch ne Shimano XT Schaltung und Tektro Bremsen. Kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen.
Vielleicht kriegste das Bike aber noch günstiger, 800 Euro ist recht viel für das Teil denke ich. Meins hat 600 gekostet mit Zubehör.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2011)

Also ich finde die 2011 Version überall nur für 800-900€. Dazu kommt halt dann noch Zubehör im Wert von ~130€ was ich geschenkt bekomme und natürlich ein super Service, bei Kleinigkeiten oder nicht-viel-Material-verbrauchenden Sachen kostenlosen Service. Von daher werde ich das Bike wohl bei dem Laden bei uns kaufen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe Konov und fallas


----------



## Konov (17. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also ich finde die 2011 Version überall nur für 800-900€. Dazu kommt halt dann noch Zubehör im Wert von ~130€ was ich geschenkt bekomme und natürlich ein super Service, bei Kleinigkeiten oder nicht-viel-Material-verbrauchenden Sachen kostenlosen Service. Von daher werde ich das Bike wohl bei dem Laden bei uns kaufen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe Konov und fallas



Jo viel Spass mit dem Teil auf jedenfall


----------



## fallas (17. August 2011)

Auf jeden Fall ja  
Grade als "Anfänger" geht ein kompetenter Fachhändler und vernünftiger Wartungsservice vor Schnäppchenjagd im Internet. 
Mach mal ein paar schöne Bilder wenn du Besitzer bist!


Noch was um den Abend zu versüßen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShbC5yVqOdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde viel mehr Menschen sollten dieses tolle Video kennen!


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2011)

Hab ich gestern auch gesehen sau geil


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2011)

jap schick schick ...

kann mir wer felgen empfehlen ? für 28" ?


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jap schick schick ...
> 
> kann mir wer felgen empfehlen ? für 28" ?



Für 28" findest du glaube ich kaum MTB felgen wenn dann eher 29" oder 26" zuminest sind das die üblichen größen


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. August 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ja
> Grade als "Anfänger" geht ein kompetenter Fachhändler und vernünftiger Wartungsservice vor Schnäppchenjagd im Internet.
> Mach mal ein paar schöne Bilder wenn du Besitzer bist!
> 
> ...









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Das ist auch klasse, sogar vom selben Typ. Hoffe, das wurde hier noch nich gepostet^^


----------



## fallas (18. August 2011)

> Für 28" findest du glaube ich kaum MTB felgen wenn dann eher 29" oder 26" zuminest sind das die üblichen größen



So siehts leider aus. Hab bisher auch 28er gefahren (selbst umgebautes Touring - bisschen Waldtauglich gemacht). Gute Felgen, noch schlimmer ausreichend dicke Schläuche sind verdammt schwer zu finden.
Ich habe mir damit geholfen, das ich einen Satz "Schrottfelgen" für 5&#8364; das Stück abgreifen konnte. Die hab ich dann halbjährlich wechseln müssen (trotz Ballonreifen), aber ich bin so recht günstig durch die letzten 2 Jahre gekommen 




> Das ist auch klasse, sogar vom selben Typ. Hoffe, das wurde hier noch nich gepostet^^



Sehr geil! Nicht nur sein Können sondern auch das Video ansich...die Umgebung, die Musik...wirklich klasse!


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Hier nochmal nen Beispiel was passiert, wenn ihr mit den Baumarkt MTBs Downhill fahrt 

Finde nur das sie etwas wenig Schutzkleidung anhaben dafür das sie auf einem Baumarkt fahrrad im Bikepark unterwegs sind ^^
Ich trag ja sogar mit meinem Bike im Bikepark mehr Protektoren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0MtPxSf8mxU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eY756ZEpBS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

Interessant. ^^


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Wobei natürlich nen Bikepark nochmal nen anderes Kaliber ist. Jeder der schon mal in einem war kann das bestättigen, was man da für eine dauerhafte Belastung am Bike hat ist nicht ohne ^^


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wobei natürlich nen Bikepark nochmal nen anderes Kaliber ist. Jeder der schon mal in einem war kann das bestättigen, was man da für eine dauerhafte Belastung am Bike hat ist nicht ohne ^^



Jo, irgendwie wars echt interessant aber die Doku war insofern scheiße, als dass sie gleich so eine Extrem Abfahrt getestet haben, die ich z.B. niemals fahren würde, weil ich viel zu viel Schiss hätte. 
Und der Typ am Ende, "für 1000 Euro bekommt man was, womit man ein bißchen Spass haben kann" ist auch leicht übertriebenes Profi-Gesabbel.

Zudem vergleichen die da nen Golf mit nem Ferrari und wundern sich dass der Golf auf der Autobahn zurückbleibt 

Naja war aber ganz witzig anzuschauen.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, irgendwie wars echt interessant aber die Doku war insofern scheiße, als dass sie gleich so eine Extrem Abfahrt getestet haben, die ich z.B. niemals fahren würde, weil ich viel zu viel Schiss hätte.
> Und der Typ am Ende, "für 1000 Euro bekommt man was, womit man ein bißchen Spass haben kann" ist auch leicht übertriebenes Profi-Gesabbel.
> 
> Zudem vergleichen die da nen Golf mit nem Ferrari und wundern sich dass der Golf auf der Autobahn zurückbleibt
> ...



Ging mir auch nicht um den Fakt, dass so nen Fahrrad nicht mit nem gescheiten Bike mithalten kann, sondern mehr darum das dir so nen Bike einfach nach ner halben Runde Bike Park zerbricht, wenn man jetzt mit so nem MTB nen Monat lange in leichtem Gelände unterwegs ist, hat man ungefähr den selben Effekt. Von daher fahrt nicht mit Baumarkt MTBs im Gelände.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ging mir auch nicht um den Fakt, dass so nen Fahrrad nicht mit nem gescheiten Bike mithalten kann, sondern mehr darum das dir so nen Bike einfach nach ner halben Runde Bike Park zerbricht, wenn man jetzt mit so nem MTB nen Monat lange in leichtem Gelände unterwegs ist, hat man ungefähr den selben Effekt. Von daher fahrt nicht mit Baumarkt MTBs im Gelände.



Baumarkt MTB 

Ne sowas würd ich auch niemals machen.
Man muss eben bei vielen Dingen auch ein bißchen auf die Qualität achten... das ist bei Fahrrädern so wie bei Rechner Bauteilen uvm.


----------



## tonygt (20. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Baumarkt MTB
> 
> Ne sowas würd ich auch niemals machen.
> Man muss eben bei vielen Dingen auch ein bißchen auf die Qualität achten... das ist bei Fahrrädern so wie bei Rechner Bauteilen uvm.



Keine Sorge Konov mit deinem Bike, würde ich mir da weniger Sorgen machen das da so was passiert ^^.
Die Rahmen sind meistens Stabil genug und die Gabeln ham halt net das super Ansprechverhalten aber brechen dir nicht. Bei deinem Fahrrad gehen dir eher die Felgen kaputt, wie bei mir


----------



## Konov (20. August 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Konov mit deinem Bike, würde ich mir da weniger Sorgen machen das da so was passiert ^^.
> Die Rahmen sind meistens Stabil genug und die Gabeln ham halt net das super Ansprechverhalten aber brechen dir nicht. Bei deinem Fahrrad gehen dir eher die Felgen kaputt, wie bei mir



Das denk ich auch. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab bei vielen Abfahrten sowieso zuviel Schiss, so dass ich eher gemächliche Steigungen und Abfahrten fahre.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich müsste mein Beratungsgesuch leider nochmal etwas aufrollen, da ich mich vertan hatte was den Preis angeht. Das Corratec kostet nicht 800€ sondern 900€. Ist dieses Cube wirklich 100€ günstiger und wesentlich besser? Wenn ja, sollte ich vielleicht doch nicht bei meinem Shop kaufen oder vielleicht könnte ich ihn ja fragen, ob er auch das Cube Bike bestellen kann. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich müsste mein Beratungsgesuch leider nochmal etwas aufrollen, da ich mich vertan hatte was den Preis angeht. Das Corratec kostet nicht 800€ sondern 900€. Ist dieses Cube wirklich 100€ günstiger und wesentlich besser? Wenn ja, sollte ich vielleicht doch nicht bei meinem Shop kaufen oder vielleicht könnte ich ihn ja fragen, ob er auch das Cube Bike bestellen kann. Was meint ihr?



Würde fragen, was er noch für Bikes im Angebot hat um 600, 700, 800 Euro. Und dann einfach mal verschiedene Probefahren (aufm Hof oder so).

In der Preiskategorie wird vieles ausreichend sein. Ob jetzt Cube oder Corratec ist letztlich Jacke wie Hose IMO, denn die Qualität bestimmter Einzelteile ist wichtiger in deinem Fall.
Und solange das jedes hat, ist es relativ egal.

Ich bin z.B. mit dem Bike von FOCUS sehr zufrieden, auch weil es aus deutscher Manufaktur stammt, das steht ja auch irgendwie immer für Qualität, weil es ein namhafter Hersteller ist.
Also an deiner Stelle: Probefahren und wenns nur 5 Minuten sind und dann aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden wenn du mehrere Hersteller zur Wahl hast.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. August 2011)

Die Qualität des Corratec s04 ist sicherlich ausreichend, doch wenn es ein besseres Cube für 100€ weniger gibt (welches mir auch von der Optik wesentlich besser gefällt) dann wäre dieses attraktiver für mich. Würdest du denn sagen, dass das gelinkte Cube Bike besser ist als das Corratec?



> Würde fragen, was er noch für Bikes im Angebot hat um 600, 700, 800 Euro. Und dann einfach mal verschiedene Probefahren (aufm Hof oder so).



Er hat für 600 oder 700 auch noch ein günstigeres Corratec, die Nummer kleiner ist das dann denke ich mal. Problem ist, dass ich zwar alles Probefahren kann aber mich halt nicht auskenne, was die Qualität anbelangt. Außerdem will ich nicht unbedingt ein sehr günstiges, aber ich will halt eins mit einem guten PLV. Und wenn ein Fahrrad 100€ weniger kostet als ein anderes und dabei noch besser ist, dann wäre das auf jeden Fall richtig das zu kaufen finde ich.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Die Qualität des Corratec s04 ist sicherlich ausreichend, doch wenn es ein besseres Cube für 100&#8364; weniger gibt (welches mir auch von der Optik wesentlich besser gefällt) dann wäre dieses attraktiver für mich. Würdest du denn sagen, dass das gelinkte Cube Bike besser ist als das Corratec?



Glaube dazu bin ich zu wenig Fahrradtechnik Experte um das sicher entscheiden zu können.
Das, was da an Details angegeben ist, hört sich aber auf den ersten Blick sehr gut an. Zumal ja Cube auch eine bekannte (= qualitativ hochwertige) Marke ist, das hab ich schon häufiger gelesen.
Corratec wird im Gegenzug aber auch nicht schlecht sein.
Ich glaube die 100 Euro machen kaum einen Unterschied, das meinte auch der Fachhändler bei dem ich meins gekauft habe. Er hatte eins für 500, eins für 600, eins für 700 und darüber.
Er meinte die einzigen Unterschiede dazwischen sind unterschiedliche Hersteller und z.B. Stoßdämpfer Anpassung am Lenker, damit du die Dinger während des Fahrens z.B. blockieren kannst. Mittlerweile hat sich rausgestellt, dass das völlig überflüssig ist (jedenfalls bei meiner Fahrweise).
Deswegen wäre sicher auch das Probefahren sinnvoll. Damit du merkst, was du genau brauchst, und womit du am besten klarkommst.
Kurz gesagt, ich glaube es ist völlig Latte ob du nun das für 600 oder für 700 nimmst. Das ist eine Klasse. Auch das 800 Euro Bike wird keine nennenswerten Unterschiede vorweisen können. Vielleicht ein Bauteil vom andern Hersteller - ob das den Kohl fett macht, muss jetzt wohl jeder selbst entscheiden.

Wenn du regelmässig Touren über Wald und Schotterwege machen willst, solltest du schon 600 Euro ausgeben. Aber ob du da nun 800 oder 600 ausgibst, wird für dich beim Fahren keinen Unterschied ergeben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. August 2011)

Da ich momentan wieder starke Fußprobleme habe und auch demnächst operiert werden soll, habe ich wieder etwas Zeit zum Überlegen welches MTB es werden soll. Ich habe etwas gegoogelt über das Cube Acid und herauslesen können, dass das Radon ZR Team 6.0 besser sein soll. Es kostet sogar 100€ weniger als das Cube Acid und damit 200€ weniger als das Corratec. Wenn also Acid > Corratec und Radon > Acid, dann ist ja Radon >> Corratec und gleichzeitig 200€ günstiger. Kennt jemand von euch Radon bikes und kann dazu was sagen?


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Ich kenn jetzt die Ausstattung der Bikes nicht aber in den Preis Klassen sind 100 Euro Unterschied schon oftmals, ein großer Unterschied was vor allem die Ausstattung angeht. Solang nicht die selben Teile verbaut sind oder bessere, würde ich schon gucken welches Bike du nimmst. GIbt da definitiv unterschiede, die sich aber in dem Bereich den du willst vor allem in den Rolleigenschaften und in dem Gewicht wiederspiegeln. Die Rahmen sollten aber 600 Aufwärts alle realtiv gut sein. Würde bei dem Bike vergleich, vor allem aufs Gewicht achten oder halt auch was für Schaltungen und Bremsen verbaut sind welche gut sind oder nicht kann man über Google herrausfinden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. August 2011)

Corratec X-Vert S04 900€
Cube Acid 800€
Radon ZR Team 6.0 700€

Ich sehe zwar die Teile aber mir sagt das alles nichts^^. Aber wenn das Radon z.B. besser sein soll als die anderen beiden dann heißt das ja, dass die Teile besser sind. Wenn es dann noch 200€ weniger kostet...


----------



## tonygt (22. August 2011)

Wie gesagt entweder die komplett Bikes oder die Teile Googlen. Gibt im Internet genug Infos über die Bike ich habe nicht wirklich die Musse für dich jetzt die Bikes zu vergleichen und mir Infos zu den Teilen zu holen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. August 2011)

es gibt teilweise infos, bei dem Acid z.B. mehr als beim Corratec. Vergleiche finde ich aber nie. Eher so Sachen wie "gutes Bike" "das Teil is nich so gut" usw. aber nie wirklich greifbare Dinge >_<.


----------



## fallas (22. August 2011)

Der Punkt ist folgender:
Wenn du einen Händler vor Ort hast, ist das Bike dort zu bevorzugen! Egal ob 100€ teurer oder nicht.
Rein von der Ausstattung her ist das Radon 6.0 das beste von den Dreien.
Wenn du aber Probleme mit dem Radon hast, dann bist du auf einmal stark am Sack, da du auf Versandsupport angewiesen bist. Bei einem Fahrrad mit hydraulischen Scheibenbremsen und anderen "Spielereien" ist man auf einen kompetenten Fahrradladen angewiesen, solange man selber nicht ausreichend KnowHow hat. Gibt (Laut diversen Foren) genug Leute die den Radon Support verfluchen und teilweise wochenlang/monatelang ohne Bike dastehen. Andere sagen wiederum alles sei Super. 
Da du (ich vermute mal) wenig Ahnung hast um z.B. Bremsen oder Gabel u.v.m. selber zu warten nimm das Bike für das du in deiner Nähe einen kompetenten Händler hast. (Wenn du in der Nähe von Bonn wohnst kannst du dich glücklich schätzen und dir ein Radon holen - die haben ihren Store da)
Sprich kuck auf der CUBE Seite wo der nächste Händler in deiner Nähe is bzw. nimm gleich das Corratec.
Das wäre meine Empfehlung.

Ansonsten finde ich trifft Konov es ganz gut:



> Glaube dazu bin ich zu wenig Fahrradtechnik Experte um das sicher entscheiden zu können.
> Das, was da an Details angegeben ist, hört sich aber auf den ersten Blick sehr gut an. Zumal ja Cube auch eine bekannte (= qualitativ hochwertige) Marke ist, das hab ich schon häufiger gelesen.
> Corratec wird im Gegenzug aber auch nicht schlecht sein.
> Ich glaube die 100 Euro machen kaum einen Unterschied, das meinte auch der Fachhändler bei dem ich meins gekauft habe. Er hatte eins für 500, eins für 600, eins für 700 und darüber.
> ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Rein von der Ausstattung her ist das Radon 6.0 das beste von den Dreien.



Danke, um diese Information ging es mir hauptsächlich. 100€ würden vielleicht keinen Unterschied machen, aber 200 schon finde ich. Außerdem glaube ich kaum, dass mein Bekannter mich im Falle eines Problems mit z.B. dem Radon Bike abweisen würde. Es ist sein Beruf die Dinger zu reparieren und er wird das sicherlich auch machen, wenn ich es woanders kaufe. Ich frage ihn heute mal, ob er nicht auch irgendwie an das Cube oder Radon rankommt, kenne mich aber nicht aus im Fahrradgewerbe. Vielleicht kann er das einfach bestellen, da er einen recht kleinen Laden hat wird er nicht nur die Fahrräder anbieten, die er vor Ort hat.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Danke, um diese Information ging es mir hauptsächlich. 100€ würden vielleicht keinen Unterschied machen, aber 200 schon finde ich. Außerdem glaube ich kaum, dass mein Bekannter mich im Falle eines Problems mit z.B. dem Radon Bike abweisen würde. Es ist sein Beruf die Dinger zu reparieren und er wird das sicherlich auch machen, wenn ich es woanders kaufe. Ich frage ihn heute mal, ob er nicht auch irgendwie an das Cube oder Radon rankommt, kenne mich aber nicht aus im Fahrradgewerbe. Vielleicht kann er das einfach bestellen, da er einen recht kleinen Laden hat wird er nicht nur die Fahrräder anbieten, die er vor Ort hat.



Kleine Problem kann dir jede Werkstatt reparieren aber wenn es dann um Sachen geht die Garantie Fälle sind, wirst du es einschicken müssen da es sonst Bekannter hin oder her Geld kosten wird. Kannst natürlich so jemanden Fragen wenn er vor allem Bikes in den Preisklassen verkauft wird er vieleicht dir mehr helfen kenne. Ich kenne mich mit diesen Teilen realtiv wenig aus kann dir deswegen realtiv wenig helfen. Wenn du dir jetzt nen Downhiller holen würdest könnte ich dir mehr helfen bzw. hätte genug Leute die ich fragen könnte^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2011)

Die Sache ist, dass ich nicht weiß was ich brauche. Ich will ein Fahrrad für Stadt, Touren, Wald und vielleicht Gelände. Ist vielleicht ein etwas großes Anforderungsgebiet, aber da ich kein Profibiker bin müsste ein stinknormales Hardtail alles schaffen - so hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, dass ich nicht weiß was ich brauche. Ich will ein Fahrrad für Stadt, Touren, Wald und vielleicht Gelände. Ist vielleicht ein etwas großes Anforderungsgebiet, aber da ich kein Profibiker bin müsste ein stinknormales Hardtail alles schaffen - so hoffe ich zumindest.



Die Fahrräder die du ausgesucht hast reichen für den Zweck. Stadt könnte das einzige Problem sein, da ich net sicher bin ob du lust hast so ein Teueres Bikes in der Stadt anzuschließen. Die Frage stellt sich halt bei welchem Fahrrad, du das meiste für das Geld kriegst. In den Preiskateogieren sind die Unterschiede noch nicht so groß. Das man sagen kann bei 100 Euro weniger, hast du nen Fahrrad das dir nachm ersten Hubbel auseinaderfällt. Sowas ist bei keinem der drei der Fall, dass sind alles hochwertige Fahrräder unterschiede merkst, du in der Bremsleistung wie gut sie Schalten und wie angnehm sie sich Fahren lassen. Aber vom Prinzip her sind alle 3 Fahrräder gut.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2011)

Okay, dann frage ich heute mal nach ob ich das Radon Bike bei unserem Fahrradladen bestellen kann.


----------



## fallas (23. August 2011)

> Okay, dann frage ich heute mal nach ob ich das Radon Bike bei unserem Fahrradladen bestellen kann.



Ich befürchte ,da wird er dir nicht so recht helfen können. 
Wichtig ist vor allem mal die Verschiebung von Kosten/Nutzen in deinem Fall.
Für das was du damit vor hast, sind (ganz oberflächlich gesagt) alle drei Bikes gleich gut geeignet. 
Für dich zählt wirklich: "hab ich jemanden vor Ort der mir damit helfen kann??"
Wenn dir dein bekannter Fahrradhändler in normalen Sachen (zu vernüftigen Wartungspreisen) auch mit dem Radon/CUBE hilft ist das super. 
Nur bei Garantiefällen usw. kann er dann auch nichts weiter machen außer sich mit dem Online-Support auseinander zu setzen (bzw. beim CUBE, dich in die nächste CUBE-Werkstadt zu schicken). 
Regelmäßige KOSTENLOSE Inspektionen, die eigentlich immer drin sind, wenn man ein Bike bei einem vernüftigen Händler kauft, entfallen dir damit auch. 
Bei CUBE (nicht als Werbung verstehen) machen die mit dir sogar Regelmäßige Inspektionstermine, wo du rumkommen kannst und die dein Bike kostenlos checken usw.
RuckZuck sind die 100-200€ wieder drin für Instandhaltung usw. + vielleicht noch Ärger weil die bei Radon 
nicht so recht ausm Arsch kommen oder alles bissel schief läuft! (Sowas kann immer mal passieren, wenn man sowas übers Netz erledigen muss)

ABER das nur als Denkanstoß...entscheiden musst du nach deinem Gewissen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2011)

Danke für den Denkanstoß  er hat mich etwas von Radon weggebracht und das Gespräch mit meinem Bekannten geht in die gleiche Richtung: Das Radon kann er mir nicht besorgen, dafür aber das Cube Acid. Er meinte, dass das dann aber das neue wäre und die alten nichtmehr verfügbar wären. Nach dem Gespräch ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich jetzt nicht weiß ob er mit dem neuen das 2011er Modell meint oder das, was bald kommen wird (wann kommt das eigentlich?) Ich hoffe mal er meint entweder das 2011 oder ein noch neueres, was dann hoffentlich bald rauskommt da ich, nachdem mein Fuß verheilt ist, so schnell wie möglich fahren will!


----------



## fallas (23. August 2011)

Ich vermute mal dass, das 2011er gemeint ist. 
Fürs 2012 müsstest du noch ein bisschen lange warten, zumal das 11er noch gut zu haben is, zumindest bei mir in der Nähe.

Kleiner Tip am Rande: Das CUBE Attention 2011 hat die Ausstattung des Acid 2010 und ist zum Ende der Saison schon mit 5-7% Nachlass zu haben ergo ca. 650€
Jetzt wirst du vielleicht sagen: "Ja das is aber schlechter ausgestattet als das Acid 2011!" Ich lehne mich jetzt mal ganz weit ausm Fenster und sage speziell
für deine Nutzung fallen die kleinen Unterschiede nicht ins Gewicht. (Anderes Tretlager zB.)

Zum Corratec kann ich leider garnix sagen deshalb rede ich meist über CUBE - hab zB. selber das Attention 2011 - nur damit du nicht denkst ich will hier Schleichwerbung machen 

Hatte die Chose mit dem Fahrradkauf auch grade durch und hab auch lange übers Radon 6.0 nachgedacht...deshalb versteh ich deine Gewissenskonflikte grad ganz gut!

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja ein bisschen bei deiner Entscheidung^^


----------



## Konov (23. August 2011)

Für die Stadt ist es halt echt scheiße.
Ich hab ein zweites Bike (mein altes) für die Stadt, weil es immer Leute gibt die einem Teile abbauen oder was kaputt machen. Da kann dein Fahrradschloss noch so dick sein, vor solchen Sachen ist man nicht gefeit.


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. August 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal dass, das 2011er gemeint ist.
> Fürs 2012 müsstest du noch ein bisschen lange warten, zumal das 11er noch gut zu haben is, zumindest bei mir in der Nähe.
> 
> Kleiner Tip am Rande: Das CUBE Attention 2011 hat die Ausstattung des Acid 2010 und ist zum Ende der Saison schon mit 5-7% Nachlass zu haben ergo ca. 650€
> ...



Helfen ... schwieriger machen... ist doch fast das gleiche 

Nein, im Ernst: Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde auch mal nach dem Attention fragen. Aber irgendwie kann man dieses "weniger für weniger" immer weiterführen und irgendwann ist man bei nem Bikemax Rad für 300€ . Werde mir das trotzdem auf jeden Fall überlegen mit dem Attention.


----------



## fallas (24. August 2011)

Damn right!



> Für die Stadt ist es halt echt scheiße.
> Ich hab ein zweites Bike (mein altes) für die Stadt, weil es immer Leute gibt die einem Teile abbauen oder was kaputt machen. Da kann dein Fahrradschloss noch so dick sein, vor solchen Sachen ist man nicht gefeit.



Ich hab auch noch ein anderes für Stadt/vorm Club anschließen usw. ^^ Kollege von mir fährt schon länger ein CUBE und da muss man die Langfinger teilweise wie Zecken vom Bike absammeln xD 



> Nein, im Ernst: Danke für den Hinweis, ich werde auch mal nach dem Attention fragen. Aber irgendwie kann man dieses "weniger für weniger" immer weiterführen und irgendwann ist man bei nem Bikemax Rad für 300€
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt so eine Faustregel die besagt: für ein gutes Hardtrail musstu min. 500-600€ locker machen!!
Ich bin nur der selben Meinung wie Konov, nämlich das es im Bereich 600-800 € für das Gebrauchslevel deiner Aktivitäten ziemlich egal ob du jetzt zB. Als Umwerfer für die Schaltung "Shimano Alivio FD-M430-L6"verbaut hast oder "Shimano SLX FD-M660-10". Aber sowas macht eben die unterschiede zwischen 600 € 700 € und 800 € aus. Die Basics auf die es ankommt, wie Federgabel, Rahmen, Innenlager, Naben usw. sind meist gleich.
Du fährst ja keine Trails/Bikeparks in den Alpen usw. 
So und jetzt halt ich mich raus, um dir die Sache nicht noch komplizierter zu machen  Solltest du noch fragen haben, frag! Ansonsten sag mal bescheid was du genommen hast ^^


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Hier ne Doku über die Anfänge des MTBs kann net sagen ob sie gut oder schlecht ist da ich sie mir grade erst ansehe^^

Klunkerz

Wird nicht ewig in der Videothek von Servustv bleibt also schaut sie euch bald an ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. August 2011)

So, war heute mal im Fahrradladen um das Cube Acid zu bestellen. Es ist doch so, dass er mit dem alten das 2011er Modell meinte. Er sagt, dass es total ausverkauft sei, da Cube keine Lagerbestände aufhebt, sondern nur eine bestimmte Menge herstellt und alles verkauft. Er meinte, dass das 2012er Modell Anfang September (ab 2. Woche) rauskäme für den gleichen Preis wie das 2011er. Habe es mir gleich reserviert.


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2011)

Huhu, 
es ist so weit ich werde mir demnächst ein Hardtail kaufen, rausgesucht habe ich mir erstmal das


*Focus - "Cypress HT 2.0"*
Gänge:27 Gang-Kettenschaltung
Bremse:Tektro Draco Disc-Brakes
Felgen:Alex EN-24 Felgen
Gabel:RST Omaga-T RL Federgabel
Pedale:MTB-Pedale
Rahmenmaterial:Aluminium Double Butted Rahmen
Tretkurbel:Shimano
Reifen:Schwalbe Nobby Nic Bereifung
Sattel:Concept EX Sattel
Sattelstützelack Comp Sattelstütze
Schalthebel:Shimano Deore Schalthebel
Schaltung:Shimano Deore XT 27-Gang Schaltwerk


kaufen würde ich es für 599€ bei einem Händler vor Ort.

WAs haltet ihr von dem RAd zu dem Preis?


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Huhu,
> es ist so weit ich werde mir demnächst ein Hardtail kaufen, rausgesucht habe ich mir erstmal das
> 
> 
> ...



Poste mal nen Link dazu, so angaben wie Trekurbel: Shimano sind halt nicht wirklich aussagekräftig da es viel Shimano Kurbeln gibt ^^. Kann sogar sein das das selbe Bike ist das nen Kumpel von mir fährt, bin mir aber nicht sicher ich glaube der hats Reduziert von 800 auf 600 bekommen. Würde allgemein derzeit nach Reduzierten Bikes ausschauhalten, sollte meinen Informationen nach da derzeit realtiv viele geben, da derzeit Euro Bike ist und die "alten" Modelle von diesem Jahr oft heruntergesetzt sind.


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2011)

hat sich erledigt - habe vorort ein seh guten Angebot bekommen ( meine Mutter besteht noch auf Sicherheitskram) oO
kriege nochmal 100 € Rabatt an Teilen die dazu kommen - also fande ich ein guter deal


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2011)

Na dann muss ich ja mal bei dir vorbeikommen und dann gehen wir zusammen Biken


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2011)

jap  wenns bis dahin net geklaut wurde .... 

edit: haste jetzt eig i-net in deiner bude? 

edit2: und ich hab bei der testfahrt erstmal n schönen stoppie hingelegt


----------



## tonygt (1. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jap  wenns bis dahin net geklaut wurde ....
> 
> edit: haste jetzt eig i-net in deiner bude?
> 
> edit2: und ich hab bei der testfahrt erstmal n schönen stoppie hingelegt



Versichern und für die Stadt nen Schrott Bike nehmen muss mir auch mal wieder eins holen da ich mein altes verloren hab und teures Bike irgendwo ind er Stadt abstellen suckt. Hoffe du hast den SToppie nicht mit deinem Gesicht gemacht 
An sich hab ich Inet allerdings nur über Wlan weswegen das Inet bei meinem Hauptrechner rumspackt wie blöde. Grad wieder einfach so Port Scan Meldung bekommen das mein Router meinen Port Scannt und danach ging nichts mehr aber mit meinem Netbook sitz ich 30 Cm daneben und es geht alles einwandfrei so nen scheiss.


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2011)

hm das doof 
ne der stoppie war net mit dem gesicht .. - das bike an sich ist "für die stadt" - da leichtere bikes meinem gewicht leider schnell nachgeben  naja hab jetzt "speziell" Schnellspanner und 2 Schlösser... sollte für vor der Schule reichen


----------



## Konov (1. September 2011)

Jo schönes Bike, sieht ziemlich genau so aus wie mein Focus Whistler ^^

Bei dem Preis haste da wohl nix falsch gemacht.


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2011)

Ich freue mich schon so auf mein Bike <3


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

Kann eigentlich jemand Radtrikots und Schuhe empfehlen oder Tipps geben was man beachten sollte?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Schuhe kommt drauf an was für Pedal du fährst, halt entweder Klickpedale oder Flats. Für Klicks kann ich dir keine Empfehlung geben, da ich eine Grundstzäliche abneingung gegen sie hab, vor allem wenn ich mir XC rennen ansehen und dann sehe wie alle ihr Bike beim Stürzen hinter sich herziehen, weil sie net aus den Klickies kommen ^^. Bei Flats kann man entweder einfach irgendwelche Sneaker mit Flacher Sohle nehmen, ansonsten sind halt FiveTen das A und O aber halt teuer ich hab welche und geb sie nicht mehr her . Radtrikots einfach gucken wos grad welche Billig gibt . Ich fahr in T-Shirts, weil ich den Pressack Look net Stylisch find, sind aber halt so Funktions gedöns von Sombrio, hat bei uns jemand günstig verkauft.


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Schuhe kommt drauf an was für Pedal du fährst, halt entweder Klickpedale oder Flats. Für Klicks kann ich dir keine Empfehlung geben, da ich eine Grundstzäliche abneingung gegen sie hab, vor allem wenn ich mir XC rennen ansehen und dann sehe wie alle ihr Bike beim Stürzen hinter sich herziehen, weil sie net aus den Klickies kommen ^^. Bei Flats kann man entweder einfach irgendwelche Sneaker mit Flacher Sohle nehmen, ansonsten sind halt FiveTen das A und O aber halt teuer ich hab welche und geb sie nicht mehr her . Radtrikots einfach gucken wos grad welche Billig gibt . Ich fahr in T-Shirts, weil ich den Pressack Look net Stylisch find, sind aber halt so Funktions gedöns von Sombrio, hat bei uns jemand günstig verkauft.



Also solche Dinger wo man hängen bleibt hab ich definitiv nicht, möchte ich auch nicht, das wär mir zu unflexibel.

Ich hab ja so ne Art Sneaker mit flacher sohle, sind nur schon sehr alt und fallen fast auseinander. Vielleicht sollte ich dir aber auch noch behalten, denn flache Sohle = das a und o?

Im Moment fahr ich auch in Shirts oder Longsleeve bzw. irgendwelche Teile von Nike, die eigentlich fürs Laufen gedacht sind. Finde es praktisch dass diese Trikots taschen auf dem Rücken haben. ^^ Mehr wie 50 Euro würd ich aber auch nicht ausgeben wollen für die Dinger. Schaue mal bei Amazon was es da so gibt.


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Wichtig für Flats ist natürlich, erst mal das du überhaupt die Pedale hast  die gibts aber schon ab 15 Euro, was brauchbares bekommst du für 30 Euro. Sollten halt ne Sohle haben die weich ist und am besten so ein löchriges Muster, wo sich die Spikes von den Flats gut eingraben können. Einziger nachteil von Flats, wenn du abrutscht gibts schöne Schürfwunden an den Beinen aber das sind dann halt Biker narben ^^


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wichtig für Flats ist natürlich, erst mal das du überhaupt die Pedale hast  die gibts aber schon ab 15 Euro, was brauchbares bekommst du für 30 Euro. Sollten halt ne Sohle haben die weich ist und am besten so ein löchriges Muster, wo sich die Spikes von den Flats gut eingraben können. Einziger nachteil von Flats, wenn du abrutscht gibts schöne Schürfwunden an den Beinen aber das sind dann halt Biker narben ^^



Vorhin bin ich in der Stadt (aufm Weg in den Wald) so einem Schnösel voll in die Seite seines Damenrads geknallt. Zum Glück war da nur mein Reifen vorne dran, also keine Beschädigungen. 
Dem Mann gings auch gut 

Aber hätt fast Narben gegeben. ^^


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorhin bin ich in der Stadt (aufm Weg in den Wald) so einem Schnösel voll in die Seite seines Damenrads geknallt. Zum Glück war da nur mein Reifen vorne dran, also keine Beschädigungen.
> Dem Mann gings auch gut
> 
> Aber hätt fast Narben gegeben. ^^



Ich glaub bis jetzt bin ich noch nie mit jemand anderen Kollidiert bis jetzt nur mit dem Boden oder Bäumen . 
Sonntag gehts los nach Leogang ich freu mich ja schon so


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Sonntag gehts los nach Leogang ich freu mich ja schon so



Have fun!

Achja und Slipknot in deiner Sig hat mir besser gefallen als das Pony! 
Beides wäre sicher auch witzig


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2011)

Oh ja, verdammte Bäume..
Jemand nen Tipp für mich fürn Stadtrad? Ich wollte mir eig. maln Fixie zusammenschrauben aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich davon noch nicht.


----------



## Konov (2. September 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Oh ja, verdammte Bäume..
> Jemand nen Tipp für mich fürn Stadtrad? Ich wollte mir eig. maln Fixie zusammenschrauben aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich davon noch nicht.



Also wenn du günstig wegkommen willst kannste dich mal bei entsprechenden Läden vor Ort umhören oder bei mir z.B. am Bahnhof kannste hingehen und einfach eins mitnehmen, weil da Fahrräder aufgesammelt werden, die von irgendwelchen Studenten jahrelang stehengelassen werden und die niemandem mehr gehören. ^^

Sind zwar dann auch entsprechende Klapperdinger, aber sie fahren und für die Stadt reicht es, wenn du kein Raser bist und über jedes Loch und jede Kante bretterst.


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Have fun!
> 
> Achja und Slipknot in deiner Sig hat mir besser gefallen als das Pony!
> Beides wäre sicher auch witzig



Beides wird glaube ich zu hoch  und ausserdem ist Luna vool cool


----------



## H2OTest (2. September 2011)

hurra hurra mein focus ist da <3


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2011)

Ich sollte das wegen der verrückten Kommentatoren anschauen, aber euch geht da warscheinlich auch einer ab, also hier: 
http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=63640


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich sollte das wegen der verrückten Kommentatoren anschauen, aber euch geht da warscheinlich auch einer ab, also hier:
> http://www.i-am-bore...m?link_id=63640



Das kenn ich schon, das ist echt genial wie die Kommentatoren abgehen. 
Eindeutig patriotische Fans!

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter noch etwas sonniger heute... warm genug ist es zum Biken aber es fehlt mir etwas die Sonne.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2011)

Heute mal wieder knapp dem dicksten Gewitter entkommen, vorher immerhin runde 20km im Wald abgegrast. 
Ich komm mit 40 klamotten den Berg runter, direkt vor mir eine Wandergruppe bestehend aus rund 50 Menschen, wenn nicht mehr, alles englischsprechende Schüler oder so. Jedenfalls hatte ich den Eindruck die waren taub oder so in ihre Gespräche vertieft, dass sie mich nicht gehört haben. Natürlich hat kein mensch auch nur einen cm Platz gemacht, ich musst erstmal fett in die Eisen bei dem nassen Laub, bin ich schön durch die Gegend geschlittert... ich hatte übelst Schiss die Leute unfreiwillig aus der Bahn zu kegeln 

Dann durch den schlammigen Graben aussen rumgefahren und fast noch auf die Fresse gelegt 

Aber alles in allem, schön, schmutzig, schnell.^


----------



## H2OTest (11. September 2011)

na dass ist doch was  ich fahr morgen mit meinem mtb wieder zur schule und freue mich schonwieder darauf die autos in der 30er zone zu überholen


----------



## fallas (12. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sind endlich gekommen!  
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, gehts diese Woche noch in die Kiesgrube *freu*


----------



## tonygt (13. September 2011)

So da bin ich wieder Leogang war der Hammer . Wir hatten realtiv viel Glück mit dem Wetter und nur an einem Tag richtig scheiss Wetter. Das beste war das wir grade mal 100m vom Lift zum Bikepark entfernt waren und wir hatten jeden Tag eine Kostelose fahrt für den Lift. Das beste ist aber das der Bikepark in Leogang sehr geil ist aber trotzdem man fast den ganzen Tag für sich hat. An einem Tag als wir da waren, waren insgesamt vieleicht 10 Leute in dem Park. Downhill ist zwar für mich noch nicht Fahrbar aber der Freeride tuts auch und der macht super Laune, 2 Meter hohe Anlieger durch die man super durchsurfen kann, total geniale Doubles, Tables, Kicker und Walrides macht mords Spaß da zu fahren. Die ganze Strecke ist super gebaut so das man schön Flowig durchfahren kann einziger Minus Punkt sind die krassen Bremswellen aber das ist ein allgemeines Problem von Bikeparks <-<. Auch das ganze um Leogang herum ist einfach der Wahnsinn, sehr viele sehr schöne Berge an denen man sehr geile Trails hat und Abfahrten mit einer dauer von 1-4 Stunden hat.
Hier auch einige Bilder aus Leogang, kommen vieleicht noch welche dazu



Spoiler



Nach 3 Stunden am Morgen hatten wir es endlich geschaft 5 Fahrräder an/ins Auto zu kriegen. Geplante Abfahrt war 9 Uhr, daraus wurde dann 11 uhr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach 8 Stunden Autofahrt mit mehren Stauß endlich da 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tour am zweiten Tag wenn mich nicht alles täuscht am ersten Tag hat es so geregnet das man bei der Mitte der Tour komplett durchnässt war.
Im Hintergrund sieht man die Berge die wir bestiegen haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich habe ich mal gesehen wo meine Milch herkommt  Kühe hatten wir Zuhauf auch öfters mal auf den Strecken die wir befahren haben. Kumpel von mir wurde sogar fast von einer Kuh getreten als er sie mit lautem Muhen vond er Straße vertrieben hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier waren auf dem höchsten Gipfel den wir selbst befahren haben. 2100 Höhenmeter genannt Hundsstein. Allerdings fährt man "nur" 1500 Höhenmeter in 40km bergauf.



Der Trail auf dem es dann vom Hundsstein mehrer Stunden lang runter ging, immer wieder erstaunlich wie auf Bildern oder Videos nicht rübberkommt wie Steil oder schwierig das Stück ist ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bild von dem Gipfel von unserem Homeberg, genannt der ASitz auch an die 1800 Höhenmeter hoch allerdings sind wir davon nur 200 gefahren den Rest sind wir mit der Gondel gefahren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine unsere letzten Touren. Wobei es auch hier mehr Bergab als Bergauf ging Lift sei dank. Aber das letzte Stück das man im Hintergrund sieht hatte es in sich ich hab mehr geschoben als das ich gefahren bin. Nach 5 Tagen Biken ist man einfach platt ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jop das Panorama war fast überall sehr sehr geil. Ich vermisse die Berge jetzt schon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So mehr Bilder kommen vieleicht noch ich muss jetzt erst mal weg und den Hometrail retten <.<

EDIT: So hoffe das es jetzt geht.


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Die Bilder gehen alle nicht, kommt ein Error


----------



## tonygt (13. September 2011)

Grrr blöder Uploader muss ich wohl alle Downloaden und neu uploaden <.<


----------



## Konov (13. September 2011)

Geile Bilder, vorallem die Berg Panoramas, absolut einladend!!!


----------



## Konov (15. September 2011)

Grad bei Youtube entdeckt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_EOqw2RLuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie sie alle runterfahren wollen und dann auf der Nase landen. ^^
Ich hätte mein Bike auch runtergetragen, sowas geht ja gar nicht.

Gibt echt ne nette Auswahl an Marathon Videos für MTB Fans, glaub bei sowas muss ich irgendwann auch ma mitmachen.


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Ganz ehrlich so nen Stück ist echt lächerlich ^^. Die Wurzeln sehen nicht Nass aus, von daher einfach drüber hacken, umso schneller man ist umso leichet sind solche Wurzeln und soviele legen sich da gar nicht hin gibt da viel schönere Videos


----------



## Konov (15. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich so nen Stück ist echt lächerlich ^^. Die Wurzeln sehen nicht Nass aus, von daher einfach drüber hacken, umso schneller man ist umso leichet sind solche Wurzeln und soviele legen sich da gar nicht hin gibt da viel schönere Videos



Naja, aus Sicht eines BMXlers, oder Downhillers oder wie auch immer man das nennt (^^) ist das ein ganz anderes Paar Schuhe...

Die Leute in dem Video sehen größtenteils aus wie Nerds von nebenan, die seit nem Jahr Mountainbike fahren.
Von daher kann ich die Sorge gut verstehen, es sind halt keine riesen Abgründe die sich da auftun, aber gerade bei den Wurzeln reichen ja ein paar Zentimeter um da völlig unkontrolliert rüberzubumpen.


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2011)

die sollten dann aber wenigstens droppen können wenn sie bei sowas mitmachen ... das kann ja sogar ich schon


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. September 2011)

Ist mir ja schon fast peinlich hier weiter zu belästigen  aber ich habe immernoch mit dem Thema Fahrrad zu kämpfen: Mein Fahrradhändler hat mir jetzt gesagt dass das Cube Acid Ende Oktober kommt und hat mir aber gleichzeitig (jetzt auf einmal und komischerweise nicht vorher schon) zum, auch Ende Oktober erscheinenden, Trek 6000 geraten. Er könnte es mir für 700€ verkaufen und er meinte, dass es wesentlich besser sei (besonders die Feder). Hier der Link dazu. Das kann ich aber irgendwie nicht ganz glauben, da auf der Hp ein etwas hoher Preis angegeben ist. Ich werde ihn dies bzgl. nochmal fragen, aber was meint ihr: Acid oder Trek?


----------



## fallas (15. September 2011)

Hatte mich schon ein bisschen gewundert wo du ein 2012 Acid Ende September herbekommen willst.  Ich halte Oktober auch noch für SEHR optimistisch, aber gut. 
Die Gabeln sind beide ziemlich, naja sagen wir mal BASIC. Die Aussage warum genau die Suntour besser ist als die Rockshox würde ich mir mal genau erklären lassen von deinem Händler. (Imho sehr streitbar diese Aussage)
Ansonsten wäre, wie du schon selber bemerkt hast, zu erklären warum er dir ein nagelneues 2012er TREK mit Listenpreis knapp 1200 $ für 700 &#8364; verkaufen will. 
Ziemlich kurios in meinen Augen.
Ansonsten, was ich so überflogen habe, sind die Teile relativ gleichwertig...
So richtig helfen wird dir das aber vermutlich nicht


----------



## Konov (15. September 2011)

UAAAAH SCHEIßE!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKKnMgLhLKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dem schießt das Blut ja direkt raus ausm Bein wie nix...Horrorcrash... vorallem mit so einem dummen Pfosten. 
Wenn mir sowas passieren würde, ich wär verdammt sauer.


----------



## fallas (15. September 2011)

Deshalb fahr ich ungern in der Gruppe  Aber wie der sich das Loch ins Bein gemacht hat versteh ich noch nicht ganz:
Es sei denn sein Bike sah so aus  ( Minute 3.06 ) 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0BxsNp6SbS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schööne Stahlpiekäär aufm Lenkäär!! Auääää!


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. September 2011)

Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich es mal ausprobieren soll. Bisher bin ich für meine Fitness immer Joggen gegangen, aber irgendwie ist mir das mit der Zeit zu öde. Was würde mich denn als Anfänger ein gutes Rad und Ausrüstung kosten? Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass ich keine 5 Meter tiefe Sprünge mache.

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es halt unendlich viel Wald, Wiesen, Bäche usw., wo man wirklich sehr gut fahren könnte. 

Aber kann man denn im nahenden Winter auch fahren? Sind Bikes im Winter billiger?


----------



## H2OTest (16. September 2011)

z.Z. ist Saisonende das heißt du kannst bei deinem örtlichen Fahrradhändler mal nachfragen.
Ich habe für meines 700€ ausgegeben und du solltest auch bei 700-900 € ansetzen


----------



## tonygt (16. September 2011)

Jo Bike kauf ist derzeit nicht schlecht. Anfang oder Ende Winter ist eine gute Zeit ^^. Anfang Winter werden die Modelle von diesem Jahr runtergesetzt weil Platz für die neuen Modele gemacht werden muss. Canyon hat z.b. grad die Sparbuchaktion am laufen wo die Bikes stellenweise bis zu 500 Euro runtergesetzt sind. 
Man kann immer fahren, vor allem mit MTBs ist halt eine Frage wie Wetterfest du bist und ob man die entsprechende Kleidung hat. Aber an sich einfach im Winter dicke Matschrreifen drauftun, dann kann man wunderbar fahren.


----------



## Konov (16. September 2011)

Im Winter is es mir etwas zu rutschig, da bin ich noch nie gefahren, weder MTB noch in der Stadt.
Aber ein Kauf könnte sich im Winter lohnen, wie die anderen bereits sagten.

Meins hat insgesamt rund 630 gekostet, also ab 500 Euro musste schon rechnen, aber als Anfänger reicht das locker. Zumal die Unterschiede zwischen 500 Euro Bike und 600, 700 oder 800 Euro Bike teilweise mit der Lupe zu suchen sind.
Bei mir war eins, das kostete 100 Euro mehr, nur damit man die Federgabel am Lenker abstellen konnte. Für mich völlig überflüssig, daher hab ich die 600 Euro Variante genommen.

Bei FOCUS Bikes Deutschland gibts schon welche ab 499. Ansonsten gibts ja noch Cube und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## tonygt (16. September 2011)

Ich würde halt schon gucken was da du damit machen willst^^. Vieleicht mal informieren was es bei dir in der Umgebung, an Bikern gibt und was für Strecken, für Forst Piste oder leichtes Gelände reicht wie gesagt auch ein günstiges Fahrrad, wenn du dir aber noch nicht ganz sicher bist, ob du nicht doch eher Trail lastigeres fährst, musst du schon mit etwas mehr rechnen. Wobei es sich für sowas dann lohnt nach gebrauchten Fahrrädern ausschauzuhalten, da man hier oft schon für wenig Geld sehr gute stabile Bikes bekommst. Einziger nachtteil musst halt damit rechnen das Verschleiß Teile früher ausgetauscht werden müssen, als bei neuen Bikes, wobei das natürlich von gebrauchten Bike zu Bike varieiert, allgemein musst man fürs Hobby des Biken gut Geld kallkulieren, zumindest geht es mir so


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2011)

so dann zeige ich euch auch mal mein fahrrad


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so dann zeige ich euch auch mal mein fahrrad



Cool, sieht fast aus wie meins ^^
Willkommen im FOCUS Club 

Allerdings solltest du vllt schauen, dass du vorne die Kabel mit Kabelbindern sortierst, es sieht auf den ersten Blick etwas "freiläufig" aus.
Damit da nix kaputt geht wenn du irgendwo hängen bleibst im Busch. ^^

btw: was ist das für ein Focus Modell? Optisch ist es wirklich fast genau wie meins


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2011)

*Focus - "Cypress HT 2.0"



*


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> *Focus - "Cypress HT 2.0"
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hatte mich schon gewundert wofür das press steht oder was da überhaupt auf dem Rahmen steht. ^^


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, obs schlimm oder sogar sinnvoll ist, wenn man ohne den Plastikschutz für die Kette fährt?
Also vor dem eigentlichen Shimanoteil sitzt bei mir so ein Plastikring, der aber neulich zur Hälfte abgebrochen ist, ohne dass ichs gemerkt hab. ^^ 
Die Hälfte hängt noch dran, brauch ich das, oder sollte ichs komplett abmachen?

Konnte über Google nicht wirklich was finden. Und ich bin auch nicht wirklich über extrem dicke Wurzeln o.ä. gefahren, nur vereinzelt, also scheint irgendwo abgebrochen zu sein, aber es beeinflusst das Fahren irgendwie überhaupt nicht...


----------



## fallas (22. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du meinst sowas oder? 
Dieser prima Ring hat im Prinzip an Bikes, die zum Sport gefahren werden, kaum eine Funktion. 
Eigentlich wird sowas auch meist nur bei Baumarktscheesen verbaut. Wusste garnicht das FOKUS son Schund da rannagelt! 
Das is zum Bleistift, wenn du das Bike mal wo gegen lehnst, oder mal bei ner Treppe aufsetzt, und nicht gleich das Zahnrad anhaust.
Wenn es allerdings schon zur Hälfe abgebrochen ist, dann unbedingt abmachen, grade wenn es splittert. 
Sonst PÖHSE Verletzungsgefahr grade mit Shorts.


----------



## Konov (22. September 2011)

fallas schrieb:


> Du meinst sowas oder?
> Dieser prima Ring hat im Prinzip an Bikes, die zum Sport gefahren werden, kaum eine Funktion.
> Eigentlich wird sowas auch meist nur bei Baumarktscheesen verbaut. Wusste garnicht das FOKUS son Schund da rannagelt!
> Das is zum Bleistift, wenn du das Bike mal wo gegen lehnst, oder mal bei ner Treppe aufsetzt, und nicht gleich das Zahnrad anhaust.
> ...



Es sieht etwas anders aus (helles Plastik), man kanns auch kaum erkennen wenn man nicht genau hinschaut.
Aber werde deinen Rat befolgen. ^^


----------



## tonygt (22. September 2011)

So Sinnfrei ist das Ding gar nicht, denn es dient unter anderem zum wie oben schon erwähnten Schutz des Kettenblattes, viel wichtiger ist aber das es verhindert, dass die Kette übers größe Kettenblatt springt. Bei den meisten ist sie nicht dran, weil die wenigstens Kettenblätter dafür eine Halterung haben, Grund dafür ist das die Leute die ein springen der Kette verhindern wollen nur mit 2 Kettenblätter und dann nem Bashguard fahren der Ungefähr so ähnlich aus sieht und genau den oben genannten Effekt hat und die Leute die mit 3 Blättern fahren wollen meist Gewicht sparen und schauen auf jedes Gramm Wenns ab ist ist es ab kann man nichts machen, ist nicht tragisch nervt aber und je nachdem wie man fährt kann sowas gefährlich werden. 
Mich hats damals wegen Springender Kette schon fast mehrmals zerlegt so kurz vorm Sprung will ich noch schnell zweimal in die Pedale treten Ketten sitzt nicht richtig mich hauts fast von den Pedalen und ich krieg die Pedale kaum wieder rechtzeitig Waggrecht. Deswegen fahr ich jetzt schon länger mit 2 Kettenblättern und Bashguard weil man das größte einfach nicht braucht, ausser auf Teer Straßen aber da ists mir egal wie schnell ich bin xD.


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> So Sinnfrei ist das Ding gar nicht, denn es dient unter anderem zum wie oben schon erwähnten Schutz des Kettenblattes, viel wichtiger ist aber das es verhindert, dass die Kette übers größe Kettenblatt springt. Bei den meisten ist sie nicht dran, weil die wenigstens Kettenblätter dafür eine Halterung haben, Grund dafür ist das die Leute die ein springen der Kette verhindern wollen nur mit 2 Kettenblätter und dann nem Bashguard fahren der Ungefähr so ähnlich aus sieht und genau den oben genannten Effekt hat und die Leute die mit 3 Blättern fahren wollen meist Gewicht sparen und schauen auf jedes Gramm Wenns ab ist ist es ab kann man nichts machen, ist nicht tragisch nervt aber und je nachdem wie man fährt kann sowas gefährlich werden.
> Mich hats damals wegen Springender Kette schon fast mehrmals zerlegt so kurz vorm Sprung will ich noch schnell zweimal in die Pedale treten Ketten sitzt nicht richtig mich hauts fast von den Pedalen und ich krieg die Pedale kaum wieder rechtzeitig Waggrecht. Deswegen fahr ich jetzt schon länger mit 2 Kettenblättern und Bashguard weil man das größte einfach nicht braucht, ausser auf Teer Straßen aber da ists mir egal wie schnell ich bin xD.



Interessante Infos, danke 

Mir ist es auf Teer auch eigentlich meistens egal wie schnell ich fahre, da ich ja kein Rennradler bin. Bin halt meist auf Feldwegen unterwegs, ab und zu auf diversen Trails.
Ich werde wohl testen müssen, ob und wie häufig sich die Kette selbstständig macht, wenn das Teil ab ist.

Problem ist halt, es ist die hälfte abgebrochen. Die Frage ist, obs gefährlicher ist, es dran zu lassen, oder es abzumachen. ^^


edit: Hab nochmal geschaut, also der 3/4 Teil, der noch dransitzt, der sitzt richtig fest mit Kunststoff bzw. Plastikstreben als Schutz für die Kettenblätter darunter.
Ich denke es wäre keine gute Idee, das Teil einfach gewaltsam abzureißen. Ich werds erstmal so lassen und ggf. beim Fachhändler mal fragen was das Teil neu kosten würde oder ob mans professionell abbauen könnte.


----------



## tonygt (23. September 2011)

Mach doch mal nen Bild und Poste es, dann könnte man vieleicht ganz gut einschätzen wies aussieht ^^


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

Hier die Bilder dazu.

Hier rot mitm Pfeil markiert, das Teil worum es geht. Die rote Linie zeigt das Stück, was irgendwann die letzten Tage abgebrochen ist. (jedenfalls hab ich keine Ahnung wo es hin ist^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier dasselbe nochmal rot mit Pfeilen markiert, das Teil geht rundherum, ist also eine Art Schutzblech, aufgrund des ganzen Drecks ist es auch nicht mehr wirklich durchsichtig.
An den rot markierten Zacken sind die abgebrochenen Enden des Teils, der noch dran sitzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die von oben drauf Sicht. Unten rum da wo das Pedal ist, fehlt das Stück.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich weiß mein Bike ist mittlerweile recht dreckig, ich werde es zum Wochenende waschen. ^^


----------



## fallas (23. September 2011)

Das mit dem "Übersprungschutz" wusste ich garnicht, obwohl es ja nur logisch ist. Wieder was gelernt! 

Auf deinem ersten Bild sieht man die Gefahr ganz gut finde ich. Wenn du an der Abbruchkannte mit deiner Hose 
oder deinem Schnürsenkel hängen bleibst wäre das nicht so super. Im Prinzip würde ich es aber auch dran lassen,
sieht noch recht stabil aus. Vielleicht solltest du die Abbruchkante im 90 Grad Winkel nach oben abschleifen,
damit du nicht hängen bleiben kannst.


----------



## Grushdak (23. September 2011)

Habe gerade mal Bilder meiner "damaligen" Tour gefunden.^
Und ja, das Teil ist der Übersprungschutz, denn man auch nachkaufen und selber problemlos montieren kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Konov (23. September 2011)

Werde es dann also erstmal dran lassen.

@Grushdak
Fährt sich das nicht total schwierig mit soviel Gepäck auf der Hinterachse? 
Stelle mir das besonders auf langsamen Passagen unglaublich umständlich vor.


----------



## H2OTest (26. September 2011)

argh mein umwerfer ist kaputt ... heute is sie inner werkstadt


----------



## Konov (26. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> argh mein umwerfer ist kaputt ... heute is sie inner werkstadt



Das ging ja schnell, das Bike war doch fast neu. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. September 2011)

sollte es auch eig sein, hat aber auch schon über 300 runter, und das nicht nur straße ...
aber das sowas passiert ist doch ärgerlich


----------



## Konov (26. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sollte es auch eig sein, hat aber auch schon über 300 runter, und das nicht nur straße ...
> aber das sowas passiert ist doch ärgerlich



Achso, also irgendwie gebraucht oder schon gefahren?

Heute wieder ne Tour gedreht, relativ kurz, dafür schnell und hart


----------



## H2OTest (26. September 2011)

schon gefahren dami gehts 5 mal die woche a 9 km in die schule und zurück sind in der woche 90 km


----------



## Konov (26. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> schon gefahren dami gehts 5 mal die woche a 9 km in die schule und zurück sind in der woche 90 km



Oh alles klar, na dann lass dir nix klauen an Bauteilen von den Mitschülern^^


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

die kriegen auf die fresse wenn sie mein schatz nur schief angucken


----------



## Konov (28. September 2011)

Bei MTB-News.de hat jemand im Forum gepostet, wie er seinen Fullface Helm zersägt hat. ^^

Interessante Bilder dabei, wen es interessiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8767965#post8767965


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2011)

so, heute  ist mir der schlauch geplatzt  durfte ich in der pause nen neuen kaufen...


----------



## Konov (28. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so, heute ist mir der schlauch geplatzt  durfte ich in der pause nen neuen kaufen...



Geht ja hoch her mit deinem Bike 
Hoffe sowas bleibt mir die nächsten Monate erstmal erspart weil ich grad mehrere Bike Klamotten gekauft habe für 150 Euro.


----------



## tonygt (28. September 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so, heute ist mir der schlauch geplatzt  durfte ich in der pause nen neuen kaufen...



Wenn ich hier Anfangen würde zu Posten was bei mir Regelmäßig kaputt geht. Hätt ich nach innerhalb kürzester Zeit 1000 Postes mehr 

Also bei mir ist grad der Steuersatz hinüber und die Gabel verliert auch luft ^^.


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemanden interessiert, was Mountainbike Orientierungssport ist, hier ein nettes Video:

http://vimeo.com/channels/227132#29575032

Fand ich jedenfalls interessant wie das abläuft. ^^


----------



## tonygt (11. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn es langsam kälter wird und man weniger fährt gibt es trotzdem einige sehr geile Videos, die grade jetzt so langsam rauskommen.

Hier Stund Episode 3, die anderen sind natürlich auch gut aber ich fand die Kabelcam aufnahmen einfach Episch

Stund

Und diesen Freitag gehts nach Beerfelden, in den Bikepark freu mich jetzt schon drauf . Hoffe das ich bis dahin mein Bike wieder zusammengebaut kriegt


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der Cablecam ist echt ne coole Sache. Die Stunts sind mir allerdings ne deutliche Ecke zu gefährlich. Dabei würd ich mir in die Hosen machen. ^^
Abgesehen davon aber schönes Video und die Mucke ist auch prima.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Oktober 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ist mir ja schon fast peinlich hier weiter zu belästigen  aber ich habe immernoch mit dem Thema Fahrrad zu kämpfen: Mein Fahrradhändler hat mir jetzt gesagt dass das Cube Acid Ende Oktober kommt und hat mir aber gleichzeitig (jetzt auf einmal und komischerweise nicht vorher schon) zum, auch Ende Oktober erscheinenden, Trek 6000 geraten. Er könnte es mir für 700€ verkaufen und er meinte, dass es wesentlich besser sei (besonders die Feder). Hier der Link dazu. Das kann ich aber irgendwie nicht ganz glauben, da auf der Hp ein etwas hoher Preis angegeben ist. Ich werde ihn dies bzgl. nochmal fragen, aber was meint ihr: Acid oder Trek?



Ich muss nochmal ganz kurz nerven . Ich habe ihn nochmal gefragt und es handelt sich tatsächlich um das Trek 6000. Ich sehe es überall für ~1100 und er kann es mir für 750€ verkaufen. Soll ich da zuschlagen oder lieber Cube Acid?


----------



## myadictivo (12. Oktober 2011)

also ich fahre seit 4-5 jahren nen trek 6000 serie mtb und bin zufrieden damit. mach kein downhill oder sowas, aber für ne runde durch den wald und über stock und stein taugt das vollkommen. hab auch keine größeren ausfälle und dürfte mittlerweile > 15000km damit geschrubbt haben. mein dad hat sich letztes jahr oder vor 2 jahren auch eines der 6000er geholt und ist auch zufrieden.


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

Wenns normal über 1000 kostet würde ich spontan sagen, dass es sich lohnt.

Aber wenn du kein Downhill o.ä. Sachen betreibst sondern nur sportlich durch den Wald fährst, tut es auch ein 600 Euro Bike.
Das ist IMO rausgeworfenes Geld. Wenn ich noch einige Jahre fahre, will ich mir irgendwann vllt. auch mal ein Bike für über 1000 Euro holen. Aber brauchen...? Naja selbst mit nem 600 Euro Bike kannste nen Marathon mitfahren. Kommt halt auf den Einsatzzweck an.

Das ist so, als würdest du dir ein iPhone holen, obwohl du nur telefonierst und SMS schickst.
Ich nutze z.B. nie das Internet unterwegs. Hab aber ein Smartphone von LG geschenkt bekommen und 80% aller Funktionen hab ich noch nie benutzt. Es verwirrt sogar manchmal nur. ^^

Willst du Downhill oder Freeride betreiben sollte es sowieso kein Hardtail sein. ^^


----------



## tonygt (12. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenns normal über 1000 kostet würde ich spontan sagen, dass es sich lohnt.
> 
> Aber wenn du kein Downhill o.ä. Sachen betreibst sondern nur sportlich durch den Wald fährst, tut es auch ein 600 Euro Bike.
> Das ist IMO rausgeworfenes Geld. Wenn ich noch einige Jahre fahre, will ich mir irgendwann vllt. auch mal ein Bike für über 1000 Euro holen. Aber brauchen...? Naja selbst mit nem 600 Euro Bike kannste nen Marathon mitfahren. Kommt halt auf den Einsatzzweck an.
> ...



Man kann Downhill auch mit einem Hardtail fahren, gibt genug Leute die das machen, ein Fully ist natürlich angenehmer und bügelt eher nochmal Fehler aus als ein Hardtail.


----------



## myadictivo (12. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Man kann Downhill auch mit einem Hardtail fahren, gibt genug Leute die das machen, ein Fully ist natürlich angenehmer und bügelt eher nochmal Fehler aus als ein Hardtail.



hat eben alles seine vor und nachteile und man sollte sich vorm kauf überlegen WAS man machen will  ich hätt jetzt auch keine böcke mit nem endsschweren fully durch den wald zu bügeln etc...
also seine ansprüche überprüfen und dann gucken und wie gesagt, die trek teile find ich persönlich ganz okay. mir ist aber auch egal, was da fürn name dran steht. fahren muss das teil.
wenn ich mit meinem 500euro rennrad am berg den typ mit dem 4000 eus carbon deluxe rad abzieh muss ich manchmal schon in mich rein grinsen


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Man kann Downhill auch mit einem Hardtail fahren, gibt genug Leute die das machen, ein Fully ist natürlich angenehmer und bügelt eher nochmal Fehler aus als ein Hardtail.



Stimmt... aber ich würd mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht geben. Wenn ich den Mumm hätte richtig Downhill zu fahren, und du ballerst da ohne Fully runter... naja das dürfte sicherlich alleine beim Fahren wehtun, ganz zu schweigen davon, wenn dicke Wurzeln und Co. kommen. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2011)

Konov, bei deinem Kommentar musste ich grinsen  bei nem Hardtail hast du wenigstens noch eine Federung ... nachdem ich bmx gefahren bin, weiß ich was hart ist


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Konov, bei deinem Kommentar musste ich grinsen  bei nem Hardtail hast du wenigstens noch eine Federung ... nachdem ich bmx gefahren bin, weiß ich was hart ist



Sowas wär auch gar nix für mich  alleine weil ich recht groß bin... da häng ich drauf wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2011)

ich bin 1,95 bei 95 kilo ich hab auch nicht die maße dafür


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich bin 1,95 bei 95 kilo ich hab auch nicht die maße dafür



Noch schlimmer! 
Aber ich find ich wachs auch langsam ausm BMX Alter raus... es reizt mich nicht sonderlich durch die Gegend zu springen oder Stunts zu machen.


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2011)

naja dienstag gehts in ne skaterhalle.. mal gucken ob es was wird


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> naja dienstag gehts in ne skaterhalle.. mal gucken ob es was wird



Hals und Beinbruch wünsche ich


----------



## myadictivo (14. Oktober 2011)

downhill fehlen mir auch die eier in der hose..hab hier ne ausgebaute strecke direkt vor der haustür..da würd ich nichtmal zu fuß heil runter kommen 
aber die nächsten jahre, wenn die kasse stimmt, werd ich wohl mein hardtail auch gegen nen fully tauschen..aber vorher erstmal sowas probe fahren..zum glück ist mein schrauber ein freund der familie, da wirds keine probleme geben sowas mal ne woche auszuleihen und zu testen.
auf den unterschied bin ich jedenfalls mal gespannt


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

Gleich kommt auf RTL wohl eine Reportage über Mtbs ...


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Gleich kommt auf RTL wohl eine Reportage über Mtbs ...



Nicht ganz korrekt, es kommt ein Spiegel TV Beitrag über Adrenalin-Junkies. ^^
Aber hab die Werbung auch gesehen


----------



## H2OTest (23. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nicht ganz korrekt, es kommt ein Spiegel TV Beitrag über Adrenalin-Junkies. ^^
> Aber hab die Werbung auch gesehen



haben aber nur mtbs gezeigt


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> haben aber nur mtbs gezeigt


Keine Ahnung, was Du gesehen hast - da gab es schon ein paar mehr Sachen dazu, 
wie ausgedientes Skateboard, Motorrad, diese Springer ++. 

greetz


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2011)

in der Vorschau waren meiner Meinung nach nur MTB s


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Interessante aktuelle Geschichte zum Thema Bike-Diebstahl:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8912610#post8912610

Da scheint jemand gefasst worden zu sein, der mehrere hochwertige Fahrräder abgezogen hat, indem er einfach draufgestiegen und weggefahren ist 
So lächerlich es klingt, so tragisch war es wohl für einige Besitzer.

Nun wurde er aber geschnappt und einige Bikes sichergestellt, wenn also einer eins vermisst, sollte er da mal Kontakt aufnehmen. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. November 2011)

Mtb fahren geht noch  heute erst ne schöne runde zur Schmiede gegönnt


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mtb fahren geht noch  heute erst ne schöne runde zur Schmiede gegönnt



Mir is zu kalt ^^


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2011)

So ich möchte mir vllt demnächst einen Fully kaufen. Wie kann man seine Kopfgröße herausfinden?, ist das die gleiche wie bei caps? Und kann mir vllt auch jmd einen shop empfehlen?


----------



## tonygt (24. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So ich möchte mir vllt demnächst einen Fully kaufen. Wie kann man seine Kopfgröße herausfinden?, ist das die gleiche wie bei caps? Und kann mir vllt auch jmd einen shop empfehlen?



Was ist den ein Fully ? Wenn du einen Fullface meinst, du kannst deinen Kopfumfang mit einem Massband messen und dann mit den Hersteller größen vergleichen. Allerdings ist bei den Fullface Helmen nicht nur der Kopfumfang sondern auch deine Gesichtsgröße entscheiden. Deswegen einfach anprobieren. Bei mir wars so das mir einige Helme L zu Klein waren während mir M zu groß war.


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was ist den ein Fully ? Wenn du einen Fullface meinst, du kannst deinen Kopfumfang mit einem Massband messen und dann mit den Hersteller größen vergleichen. Allerdings ist bei den Fullface Helmen nicht nur der Kopfumfang sondern auch deine Gesichtsgröße entscheiden. Deswegen einfach anprobieren. Bei mir wars so das mir einige Helme L zu Klein waren während mir M zu groß war.



Ja ich mein n Fulllface ... das dumme ist, dass ich kein Shop in der Nähe finde der Fullface anbietet 

Ahja: Mein lol spackt rum kann mich net in den chat service einloggen


----------



## tonygt (24. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ja ich mein n Fulllface ... das dumme ist, dass ich kein Shop in der Nähe finde der Fullface anbietet
> 
> Ahja: Mein lol spackt rum kann mich net in den chat service einloggen



Such mal in deiner nähren Umgebung. Die Helme sind zu Teuer als das man da Blind kaufen sollte und bestellen ist immer so ne Sache frage ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. Geh einfach mal in einen Fahrrad Laden und frag da ob die ne Idee ham wos sowas gibt frag deine Freunde wenn sie welche haben woher sie die haben. Sollte nicht das Prob sein da was zu finden. Lebst ja net irgendwo in Alaska.


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2011)

das dumme ist, dass meine Freunde "nur" Bmx fahren daüfr gibt es z.B. Bikestation, aber die haben keine Fullface Helme  hmm ... ich such dann mal weiter


----------



## abc :) (24. November 2011)

1.Fully = Fullsuspension Bikes

2. Kein besonders guter BMX Shop wenn er keine Fullfacehelme anbietet. Was machen denn die ganzen Ramp Fahrer.

3.Wenn dein Gesicht nicht komplett deformiert ist und im durchschnittlichen Maße zum Kopfumfang gewachsen ist würde es reichen diesen zu berechnen. Außerdem ist da jeder Helm etwas anders. Ich hab 1x L und 1x XL Fullfacehelm und beide passen perfekt. Also entweder anprobieren oder online kaufen und bei nicht passen zurückschicken.


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Fully weiß ich, war aber nebenbei noch bei ner anderen Planung und bin da durcheinander gekommen


----------



## Konov (24. November 2011)

Was fährste denn, dass du nen Fullfacehelm brauchst? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2011)

Ich will in den Osterferien in den Harz und vllt in den Sommerferien in die Alpen


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich will in den Osterferien in den Harz und vllt in den Sommerferien in die Alpen



Ich meinte eigtl. eher was für ein Bike. ^^

Denke ein Fullfacehelm lohnt sich nur, wenn du auch entsprechende akrobatische Aktionen durchführen willst oder entsprechend schnell fährst, ggf. Motocross.

Für alles andere reicht ein guter MTB Helm.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2011)

Ich fahr n HT, und fahre z.B. im Sommer aufm Schulweg um die 50 km/H.

Außerdem sieht n Fullface besser aus


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich fahr n HT, und fahre z.B. im Sommer aufm Schulweg um die 50 km/H.
> 
> Außerdem sieht n Fullface besser aus



Naja aber Fullface fürn Hardtail Fahrer... passt IMO nicht ganz zusammen 

Aber muss jeder selbst wissen. Beim Freerider oder Downhiller könnt ichs verstehen... 
Bei 50km/h und nem Date mitm Auto oder nem Baum wird dich wohl auch ein Fullface nicht mehr retten


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2011)

naja mein rekord war laut handy gps 67 km/h


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> naja mein rekord war laut handy gps 67 km/h



Toll ^^
Wie gesagt, bei so ner Geschwindigkeit wird auch ein Fullface wohl nix mehr helfen wenn du irgendwo reinzimmerst.


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2011)

joa  musste mal erwähnt werden xD ich hoffe das klappt mitm harz


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> joa  musste mal erwähnt werden xD ich hoffe das klappt mitm harz



Hals und Beinbruch jedenfalls und fahr bissl langsamer


----------



## tonygt (25. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich fahr n HT, und fahre z.B. im Sommer aufm Schulweg um die 50 km/H.
> 
> Außerdem sieht n Fullface besser aus



Eins kann ich dir versprechen du fährst im Sommer nicht mit Fullface zur Schule.
Wenn man nicht bergab fährt wird es nämlich extrem warm dadrunter


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2011)

zur schule eh nicht, der wird mit da nur geklaut Oo


----------



## H2OTest (7. Dezember 2011)

auch wenns ein doppelpost ist, 

was haltet ihr vom mtb fahren im schnee? .. ich will es umbedingt ausprobieren!


----------



## fallas (7. Dezember 2011)

Probiers aus 

Brauch Übung und guten Grip, ansonsten is es je nach Schnee nich viel anders als zb. son schöner Waldtrail mit Laub und Match im Herbst finde ich!

Mal nochmal zu dem Fullfacehelm: Wofür willst du den denn genau? Versteh ich das richtig das du damit normale, also ebene Strecken bestreiten willst? (Schulweg)
Ich mein son Ding mag zwar cool aussehen, aber zum Fahren ist sowas bis auf die speziellen Anwendungsgebiete sowas von unpraktisch. Und vor allem Warm wie die Hölle.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein normale Strecken nicht, schon eher richtung downhill, anspruchvolles


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2011)

Schnee ist nach meinem Empfinden echt wie dicker Matsch.
IMO nicht so toll zu fahren, hängt aber auch von der Dicke ab usw.

Also ich fahr im Winter nicht, ist mir die Sturzgefahr auch wegen Eis zu hoch. Außerdem zu kalt. ^^


----------



## tonygt (7. Dezember 2011)

Schneefahren ist lustig und macht spaß würde allerdings trotzdem keine Downhill strecken im Tiefschnee fahren weil du nicht umbedingt auf den Speed kommst den man für Sprügen braucht bzw wenn man Strecken nicht zu 100% kennt eventuelle Löcher oder Hindernisse nicht sieht. Werde aber auch beim ersten Schnee fahren solang er nicht taut und unterm Schnee eine Match schicht liegt ist es kein Problem.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2011)

Sehr cooles Trail Video:

http://www.chilloutz...dwanderung.html

Allerdings hätt ich mir da wohl in die Hose geschissen, ist echt etwas zu wenig Platz. ^^
Wenn ich das seh, bekomm ich aber wieder richtig Lust aufs Biken.

Überlege noch, ob ich mir eine neue Federgabel von Rockshox hole oder ob ich meine alte einfach mal gründlich ölen lasse.
Die Gabel die ich hab ist jedenfalls keine besonders hochwertige. Mehr wie 150 Euro würd ich aber auch nicht ausgeben wollen...

edit: ich korrigiere meine Aussage nochmal, nachdem ich mal Ausführlich nach dem Hersteller meiner Gabel gegoogelt habe. 
Erst dachte ich, es handelt sich um eine Noname (oder sowas in der Art) Gabel, aber ist eine von XCT3 SR von Suntour. Problem ist nur, dass ich wohl zu lang durchn Regen gefahren bin und ich definitiv was machen lassen muss, weil das Ding höllisch quietscht bei Belastung.
 Werde mich einfach nochmal beraten lassen von meinem Händler des Vertrauens.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Januar 2012)

So heute dachte ich mir mal: Sparste dir den Bus, fährste MTB, hab ich dann auch gemacht und hab für ne Strecke die ich ca in 15 Minuten schaffe, einfach mal 30 gebraucht... und schön dreckig bin ich auch geworden. 


Die MTB Saison ist eröffnet !


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So heute dachte ich mir mal: Sparste dir den Bus, fährste MTB, hab ich dann auch gemacht und hab für ne Strecke die ich ca in 15 Minuten schaffe, einfach mal 30 gebraucht... und schön dreckig bin ich auch geworden.
> 
> 
> Die MTB Saison ist eröffnet !



Hehe, na hoffentlich biste nicht zu nem Vorstellungsgespräche gefahren. ^^

Wenns demnächst mal trocken ist,bring ich mein Bike endlich in die Werkstatt, damit es schonmal startklar gemacht wird. 

Edit: Ich korrigiere: Saison eröffnet 
Zumindest solange es trocken ist.


----------



## myadictivo (17. Februar 2012)

ach, im regen/matsch durch den wald pflügen macht doch auch laune 
ich fahr im grunde im ganzen jahr. wobei im winter es schon echt übel wird, wenn die suppe in der trinkflasche gefriert, sich langsam eiszapfen am cappy bilden durchs kondenswasser beim atmen/schwitzen..und das beste war echt mal ein gefrorener umwerfer, da durfte ich dann mit schraubenzieher das eis rauskratzen, damit ich wieder schalten konnte. 500m weiter wars wieder dicht


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ach, im regen/matsch durch den wald pflügen macht doch auch laune
> ich fahr im grunde im ganzen jahr. wobei im winter es schon echt übel wird, wenn die suppe in der trinkflasche gefriert, sich langsam eiszapfen am cappy bilden durchs kondenswasser beim atmen/schwitzen..und das beste war echt mal ein gefrorener umwerfer, da durfte ich dann mit schraubenzieher das eis rauskratzen, damit ich wieder schalten konnte. 500m weiter wars wieder dicht



Immerhin ist es jetzt nicht mehr so kalt.
Ich hätte gestern schon fahren können, Temperaturen sind momentan knapp über 0, das geht in Ordnung. Leider hatte ich gestern keine Zeit für ne vernünftige Tour.
Heute ist es noch wärmer als gestern aber dafür regnets, klasse. Und ich hab nicht komplett Wasserdichte Klamotten, das ist mir zu feucht bei ner längeren Tour. Erst ab nächster Woche soll ja die Kombination Plusgrade+trocken wieder kommen... bis dahin muss ich mein MTB wohl auch noch anstarren, statt es zu fahren.


----------



## myadictivo (18. Februar 2012)

hehe..ich bin gestern mal 2 stunden durch den wald gewatzt. da hat es zwar nicht geregnet, aber war doch alles nass 
dementsprechend sah ich dann auch aus 
temperaturen gehen aber echt in ordnung. ist angenehm..freu mich wie schnitzel auf den märz/april


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hehe..ich bin gestern mal 2 stunden durch den wald gewatzt. da hat es zwar nicht geregnet, aber war doch alles nass
> dementsprechend sah ich dann auch aus
> temperaturen gehen aber echt in ordnung. ist angenehm..freu mich wie schnitzel auf den märz/april



Jau nass ist es im Moment sicherlich im Wald. Wenn man dann nach Hause kommt sieht man meist aus wie das Sumpfmonster. ^^
Aber der Dreck gehört dazu 

Heute werd ich ne Runde drehen wenn es bei maximal Nieselregen bleibt.


----------



## myadictivo (18. Februar 2012)

dito..wobei ich mich noch entscheiden muss zw. rennrad oder mtb


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> dito..wobei ich mich noch entscheiden muss zw. rennrad oder mtb



Rennrad dürfte bei dem Wetter besser sein oder? Auf den Straßen mit Nässe klarzukommen ist vielleicht besser als im Matsch stecken zu bleiben. 
Naja andererseits hat man bei einsetzendem Regen im Wald mehr Schutz.


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

Soooo geile MTB Tour hinter mir, allerdings kürzer als erwartet da große Teile des Walds vereist waren, trotz Plusgraden 

Fahre den Feldweg lang, auf einmal wird es immer rutschiger, irgendwann fahr ich wie aufm Spiegel und Bike rutscht natürlich weg. Konnte mich zum Glück fangen, alles heile. ^^
Allerdings musste ich dann gefühlte 5km schieben durch den Laub-Graben. 

Auf dem Eis konnte man nicht mal laufen, geschweige denn fahren.

Naja dreckig bin ich aber auch geworden und lustig wars dann trotzdem. Und jetzt fühl ich mich wieder wie neugeboren. Das ist eigentlich immer das beste daran.


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2012)

wurde doch rennrad gestern. konnte der verlockung der geschwindigkeit nicht widerstehen 
heute denk ich wieder mtb, zumal ich auch hoffentlich nen bißl mehr zeit hab. allerdings hats die ganze nacht geschifft, das kostet wieder material 
mich hats die tage auch beinahe auf die schnute gelegt, weil überfrierende wasserpfütze bei ner abfahrt und noch nett hinter einer kurve versteckt


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wurde doch rennrad gestern. konnte der verlockung der geschwindigkeit nicht widerstehen
> heute denk ich wieder mtb, zumal ich auch hoffentlich nen bißl mehr zeit hab. allerdings hats die ganze nacht geschifft, das kostet wieder material
> mich hats die tage auch beinahe auf die schnute gelegt, weil überfrierende wasserpfütze bei ner abfahrt und noch nett hinter einer kurve versteckt



Viel Spass!

Ich werde noch etwas warten bis das Wetter hier mehr aufgetaut hat. Keine Lust wieder auf Eis zu geraten. ^^


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2012)

scheisse...hab ich einen hals. war 90 minuten unterwegs als irgendwas mit der hinterradachse war. hat blockiert, sich irgendwie verschoben. bremsscheibe hat schon fast an der strebe hinten geschliffen. irgend ne mutter hat sich immer wieder gelöst und die schnellspanner wollten auch nicht mehr. ende vom lied. ich hab bremssattel und co abgeschraubt, schnellspanner offen gelassen und grade das fahrrad 6km heingeschoben, bzw wo´s ging mich sanft rollen lassen  dann hats noch auf einmal geschneit wie sau, ich bin querfeldein um weg zu sparen und ne wildsau hat mich auch fast angefallen..

prima ausritt  aber die 90 minuten wos gefahn ist wars klasse  leider bin ich auch ne technik pfeiffe, also morgen mal zum schrauber und gucken was das jetzt war


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> prima ausritt  aber die 90 minuten wos gefahn ist wars klasse  leider bin ich auch ne technik pfeiffe, also morgen mal zum schrauber und gucken was das jetzt war



Joa geht mir auch so, von der Technik hab ich zu wenig Ahnung.
Aber lasse das immer von meinem Händler begutachten, wenn mal was defekt ist. Auf die kann ich mich verlassen.


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2012)

ich hatte das schonmal am rennrad. am kettenblatt die mutter die da drauf sitzt hatte sich irgendwie gelöst. das war heute auch. aber ich hatte nix zum festschrauben und nur von hand gings nicht wirklich gescheit. das hinterrad hat halt blockiert, zusätzlich dann irgendwie die bremsscheibe am bremssattel/dem halter vom bremssattel geschliffen, dat ganze hinterrad war irgendwie nicht mehr gescheit in der halterung/aufnahme. ich bin nur froh, dass es hier in der nähe passiert ist und nicht 30km weit weg


----------



## myadictivo (21. Februar 2012)

prima, es ist was in der nabe gebrochen, dadurch hat sich das ganze gedöns auch um 5mm verschoben und die bremsscheibe geschliffen. nicht reparabel 
also neues laufrad fällig..ich glaube ist jetzt schon das dritte oder vierte seit dem ich´s fahrrad hab


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> prima, es ist was in der nabe gebrochen, dadurch hat sich das ganze gedöns auch um 5mm verschoben und die bremsscheibe geschliffen. nicht reparabel
> also neues laufrad fällig..ich glaube ist jetzt schon das dritte oder vierte seit dem ich´s fahrrad hab



Kommt sicher nicht billig...

Momentan ist das Wetter wieder total MTB untauglich wie ich finde.
Wieder um die 0 Grad und bedeckt. Jederzeit kann es Regen und/oder Schnee geben und überall schmierig glatt im Wald.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fuck yeah -.-


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> fuck yeah -.-



Passiert Kettenschloss reinhauen und fertig.

Zur Nabe warum kompletten Laufradsatz holen ? Wenn die Narbe Kaputt ist würds ne neue Narbe es doch auch tun.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Passiert Kettenschloss reinhauen und fertig.



Trotzdem doof ,vor allem wenn man keins bei hat.


----------



## myadictivo (21. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Passiert Kettenschloss reinhauen und fertig.
> 
> Zur Nabe warum kompletten Laufradsatz holen ? Wenn die Narbe Kaputt ist würds ne neue Narbe es doch auch tun.



laufrad kostet mich um die 80 euro + einbau/umbau. nabe kostet vll bißl weniger, außerdem muss es ja neu verspeicht werden und arbeitszeit ist teuer..summa summarum gibt sich das alles nicht viel..

egal..vll hält das neue jetzt was länger


----------



## H2OTest (21. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Trotzdem doof ,vor allem wenn man keins bei hat.



chainless fahren

ahja, ich hoffe das deine Narbe sehr laut ist xD


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> chainless fahren
> 
> ahja, ich hoffe das deine Narbe sehr laut ist xD



Hab ich dann auch noch gemacht


----------



## H2OTest (21. Februar 2012)

Was mir auch noch einfällt: Am Donnerstag sollen es 10 Grad werden, das heißt ich gönn mir wieder ne runde MTB  endlich schluss mit Busfahren -.-


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch einfällt: Am Donnerstag sollen es 10 Grad werden, das heißt ich gönn mir wieder ne runde MTB  endlich schluss mit Busfahren -.-



Das heißt wieder in T-Shirt on Shorts biken


----------



## H2OTest (21. Februar 2012)

Ne ... da isses dann doch noch zu kalt für... meine Mutter xD


----------



## Olliruh (21. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ne ... da isses dann doch noch zu kalt für... meine Mutter xD


----------



## myadictivo (21. Februar 2012)

prima..radel ist scho fertig. gut dat mein schrauber genau weiß, dass ich hohl dreh wenn mein rad net griffbereit steht


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das heißt wieder in T-Shirt on Shorts biken



Hab ich die letzten Male auch schon gemacht 

Allerdings mit Beinlingen drunter.


----------



## myadictivo (22. Februar 2012)

beinlinge ? respekt..dazu ists mir noch zu frisch. hier ist ja morgens noch alles durchgefroren.
aber wenigstens brauch man mittlerweile keine 5 lagen kleidung mehr


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> beinlinge ? respekt..dazu ists mir noch zu frisch. hier ist ja morgens noch alles durchgefroren.
> aber wenigstens brauch man mittlerweile keine 5 lagen kleidung mehr



Naja durch die Strampelei sind die Beine eigentlich fast nie kalt, auch bei Temperaturen um die 0 Grad.
Problem ist eher der Oberkörper, den ich bei 2-3 Grad selbst mit 3 Schichten übereinander nur geradeso ausreichend warmhalten kann.


----------



## myadictivo (22. Februar 2012)

jo..obenrum ist immer problematischer.
aber ich bin überrascht. echt sonnigstes wetter, werd mich auch gleich mal unten ohne an die frischluft begeben


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> jo..obenrum ist immer problematischer.
> aber ich bin überrascht. echt sonnigstes wetter, werd mich auch gleich mal unten ohne an die frischluft begeben



Oh naja so warm ist es doch nicht.
War grad noch mit langer Hose joggen, in der Sonne ist es schön, aber sonst immer noch frisch. Erkältungsgefahr hoch weil mans schnell unterschätzt...


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Kann mir jemand einen Kostenvoranschlag machen? 

Ich möchte demnächst mein altes Mountainbike wieder flott machen. Da ich handwerklich unbegabt bin und auch keine Lust habe, überlasse ich alles einem lokalen Fahrradhändler. Der soll mir die Reifen evtl. flicken oder neue kaufen und hinten einen Achter rausbiegen oder ein neues Rad dranmachen. Dazu Kette säubern und einfetten. Was würde denn das pi mal Daumen kosten?


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen Kostenvoranschlag machen?
> 
> Ich möchte demnächst mein altes Mountainbike wieder flott machen. Da ich handwerklich unbegabt bin und auch keine Lust habe, überlasse ich alles einem lokalen Fahrradhändler. Der soll mir die Reifen evtl. flicken oder neue kaufen und hinten einen Achter rausbiegen oder ein neues Rad dranmachen. Dazu Kette säubern und einfetten. Was würde denn das pi mal Daumen kosten?



Kommt drauf an was gemacht werden muss. Wenn der Mantel kaputt ist und neu gekauft werden muss kann das je nachdem was für einen Mantel du brauchst irgendwo zwischen 40 und 80 Euro liegen wenn nicht sogar mehr. Wenn er die Laufräder nur zentrieren muss kannst du so mit ca 14-20 Euro zum zentrieren rechnen. Wenn ein neues Rad rein muss kann das dann wieder Teuer werden, davon abhängig ob man die Alte Nabe verwendet und was für Laufrräder du willst, ich Rechne z.b. für meinen neuen Laufradsatz mit mindestens 300 Euro. Allerdings auch mit Hope Nabe und stabilen Leichten Felgen, ich denke nicht das es bei dir auch so viel Kosten wird. Allerdings bei komplett neuen Rädern mal mindestens mit 100 Euro rechnen. Und wieviel der ganze Service halt kostet hängt vom Fahrradhändler ab, denke so mit Ölen, Schaltung nachstellen, Laufräder zentrieren musst du mindestens mit 60 Euro rechnen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Okey danke dir. Dürfte aber trotzdem noch billiger werden als ein komplett neues.


----------



## myadictivo (22. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh naja so warm ist es doch nicht.
> War grad noch mit langer Hose joggen, in der Sonne ist es schön, aber sonst immer noch frisch. Erkältungsgefahr hoch weil mans schnell unterschätzt...



ach bin hart im nehmen. seit dem ich sport mache, hab ich eigentlich selten weh-wehchen.
war 2 stunden unterwegs, nur im wald ab und an kühl.

war aber schon lustig mit den ganzen vermummten spaziergängern. thermometer am radcomputer hat durchgehend >10° gezeigt. kann ich mit leben


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Okey danke dir. Dürfte aber trotzdem noch billiger werden als ein komplett neues.



Jo, könntest noch das Modell posten, dann könnte man schauen was das noch wert wäre, wenn man es verkaufen würde.
Aber schätze mit den Anpassungen beim Händler biste besser dran.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2012)

welche mäntel kauft ihr denn für 40-80 euro ?
ich nehm immer welche für um die 20-25 euro. selbst montage ist ja nicht so teuer, wobei mantel wechsel kann man wohl noch selbst machen. jetzt bitte nicht sagen man kann das nicht. spätestens beim ersten plattfuß sollte man es ja können.
kette säubern und ölen ist auch nur nen ding von 5 minuten


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> welche mäntel kauft ihr denn für 40-80 euro ?
> ich nehm immer welche für um die 20-25 euro. selbst montage ist ja nicht so teuer, wobei mantel wechsel kann man wohl noch selbst machen. jetzt bitte nicht sagen man kann das nicht. spätestens beim ersten plattfuß sollte man es ja können.
> kette säubern und ölen ist auch nur nen ding von 5 minuten



Also außer Reinigungsölen für Federgabel und Kette hab ich auch nix, was ich selbst mache.
Wenn die Feder richtig dreckig ist oder quietscht muss sie sowieso aufgemacht und von innen gereinigt werden, das macht dann alles mein Fachhändler.

Aber Kettenöl auf die Kette sprühen ist ja ne Sache von 20 Sekunden, das kann jeder. ^^


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> welche mäntel kauft ihr denn für 40-80 euro ?
> ich nehm immer welche für um die 20-25 euro. selbst montage ist ja nicht so teuer, wobei mantel wechsel kann man wohl noch selbst machen. jetzt bitte nicht sagen man kann das nicht. spätestens beim ersten plattfuß sollte man es ja können.
> kette säubern und ölen ist auch nur nen ding von 5 minuten



Wenn man 2 neue Mäntel braucht sind 40-80 Euro genau richtig mein Ardent kostet Vorne 30 und hinten 27 sind wir schon bei fast 50


----------



## myadictivo (24. Februar 2012)

achso..bin von EINEM neuen mantel ausgegangen 
federgabel vorne hab ich noch nie warten lassen und das rad hat jetzt glaub ich 6 jahre aufm buckel und über 35tkm 
aber ich denke mal die ist auch bald mal fertig


----------



## H2OTest (24. Februar 2012)

Heute wieder Skatehalle gefahren und ich hab mich endlich getraut die Jumpbox zu springen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Sieht aus wie ein Hardtail mit dem du da fährst oder was ist das fürn Bike?

HT inner Skatehalle wär jedenfalls witzig


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2012)

Ist ein Dirtbike als HT und es ist noch nicht mal meins


----------



## tonygt (25. Februar 2012)

Und wie es sich für Ordentliche Dirt/Bmx Leute gehört ohne Helm


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und wie es sich für Ordentliche Dirt/Bmx Leute gehört ohne Helm



Ist mir auch aufgefallen.... gibt viele die das machen, muss jeder selbst wissen.
Ich steig bei besserem Wetter nie ohne Helm aufs Bike. Selbst bei meiner Stadtschlampe nicht, jetzt ist so langsam wieder Helmwetter weils wärmer wird.


edit: Heute ganz gutes Wetter -> BIKEN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und wie es sich für Ordentliche Dirt/Bmx Leute gehört ohne Helm



mimimi

war egi nur als besucher da, bin auch nur 1-2 Sprünge gefahren und dann auch wieder aufgehört


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich hoffe ich nerv nicht zu sehr mit meinem Gefrage immer >_<. Ich hab leider immernoch kein Fahrrad. Mein Fahrradverkäufer hat mich ein halbes Jahr mit dem neuen Cube Acid hingehalten und ich habe beschlossen, bei ihm nicht mehr zu kaufen. Danach war Winter und vor 2 Wochen wurde ich am Fuß operiert, also viele Verzögerungen. Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt etwas von der Idee weg, mir ein neues (teures) MTB zu kaufen. Ein gebrauchtes tuts auch. Mir ist da jedenfalls ein Kettler SL Skorpion aufgefallen. Das ist laut Verkäufer auch schon 6 Jahre alt, weshalb ich im Internet kaum etwas dazu finden kann. Verlangt wird 370 VB. Was haltet ihr davon und wisst ihr, wie das Fahrrad qualitativ und preislich ist?


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe ich nerv nicht zu sehr mit meinem Gefrage immer >_<. Ich hab leider immernoch kein Fahrrad. Mein Fahrradverkäufer hat mich ein halbes Jahr mit dem neuen Cube Acid hingehalten und ich habe beschlossen, bei ihm nicht mehr zu kaufen. Danach war Winter und vor 2 Wochen wurde ich am Fuß operiert, also viele Verzögerungen. Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt etwas von der Idee weg, mir ein neues (teures) MTB zu kaufen. Ein gebrauchtes tuts auch. Mir ist da jedenfalls ein Kettler SL Skorpion aufgefallen. Das ist laut Verkäufer auch schon 6 Jahre alt, weshalb ich im Internet kaum etwas dazu finden kann. Verlangt wird 370 VB. Was haltet ihr davon und wisst ihr, wie das Fahrrad qualitativ und preislich ist?



Schätze für deine Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend. Die Idee es gebraucht zu kaufen ist nicht dumm, hatte ich auch schon überlegt wenn ich mir mal ein neues hole.
Und wenns ein gutes Fabrikat ist und ordentlich gewartet, ist das wirklich ne Möglichkeit günstig zu biken.

Die Frage ist ob du ein Fully oder sowas in der Richtung brauchst, wovon ich erstmal nicht ausgehe.
Ich erinnere mich leider nicht mehr an deinen gewünschten Verwendungszweck. ^^

Als normales MTB sieht mir das Kettler Scorpion in Ordnung aus. Laut Google Original Preis 1000 Euro mit Shimano Deore Ausstattung, Suntour Gabel was sicherlich nicht Profiniveau ist aber fürn Anfänger absolut ausreichend - soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Bin selbst kein "Profi".

Allgemein sind ja die Unterschiede bei den günstigeren MTBs an einer Hand abzuzählen und zwischen 400 und 1000 Euro liegen meist nur Details und ein Markenname...

Fazit: Ja zum Skorpion


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. März 2012)

Okay danke nochmal für die Hilfe. Ich werde es mir mal anschauen und besonderen Wert auf den Zustand legen. Ohne Wartung wird das Teil sicherlich keine 6 Jahre überlebt haben, obwohl es lt. Verkäufer nur "wenige 100km" gefahren ist.
Verwendungszweck ist relativ unspektakulär xD. Einfach ein stabiles und langlebiges Fahrrad, was zu möglichst viel zu gebrauchen ist.

edit: habe von Vk gerade ein paar Bilder bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Ist sogar ne RockShox Gabel, nicht unbedingt besser als Suntour aber kenne ich als sehr gute Marke... ^^

Rest schaut auch prima aus, also schätze dass du da nicht viel falsch machen kannst für den Preis.


----------



## H2OTest (1. März 2012)

Ich würde es aufjedenfall Probe fahren und "hören" ob die Narben vernünftig laufen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich würde es aufjedenfall Probe fahren und "hören" ob die Narben vernünftig laufen.



Okay ich weiß jetzt nicht ganz was du damit meinst bzw. welche Narben? Und wie hör ich da ob die gut/schlecht sind?


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Okay ich weiß jetzt nicht ganz was du damit meinst bzw. welche Narben? Und wie hör ich da ob die gut/schlecht sind?



Es ist nicht Narbe sondern Nabe ^^
Und das ist das Ding im Laufrad:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da hat er Recht, einmal Probefahren vor dem Kauf ist sowieso Pflicht.

Hab meins auch eine Runde gedreht bevor ichs gekauft hab... alleine wegen Sitzposition und Größe usw.
Nicht jedes Fahrrad passt zu jeder Körpergröße.


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u4a2p-CKwMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kumpel von mir


----------



## H2OTest (4. März 2012)




----------



## myadictivo (10. März 2012)

elegante landung 
heute das erste mal wieder ne tour > 3 stunden gemacht. fühlt sich schon böse an, wenn man die ganze zeit nicht wirklich viel gefahren ist


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> elegante landung
> heute das erste mal wieder ne tour > 3 stunden gemacht. fühlt sich schon böse an, wenn man die ganze zeit nicht wirklich viel gefahren ist



Oh ja, ich brauch dann immer so ne dreiviertel Stunde bis ich wieder richtig "fit" bin bzw. mich so fühle.
Heute ist es leider ziemlich mieses Wetter hier, da spar ich mir den Ausritt. Vielleicht morgen, aber warscheinlich auch eher nicht.


----------



## H2OTest (16. März 2012)

Heute Stoppie to fas Faceplant hingelegt


----------



## Konov (16. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Heute Stoppie to fas Faceplant hingelegt



Aber nix ernsthaftes passiert, nehme ich an? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (16. März 2012)

hände bissl aufgeratscht nix schlimmes ...


----------



## Konov (16. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hände bissl aufgeratscht nix schlimmes ...



Standard


----------



## Konov (16. März 2012)

Ach und übrigens:

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/mit-dem-fahrrad-wandern-gehen.html


Der Typ hat Eier so groß wie Melonen


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. März 2012)

Und ne verdammt Teure Lebensversicherung...


----------



## myadictivo (19. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich brauch dann immer so ne dreiviertel Stunde bis ich wieder richtig "fit" bin bzw. mich so fühle.
> Heute ist es leider ziemlich mieses Wetter hier, da spar ich mir den Ausritt. Vielleicht morgen, aber warscheinlich auch eher nicht.



naja, ich habs jetzt nen halbes jahr bißl schleifen lassen, außerdem aus dummheit das rauchen wieder angefangen 
es gab zeiten, da hab ich mit dem rennrad >200km hingelegt oder mit dem mtb >150km/2000hm und bin danach nicht tot umgefallen.
heuer bin ich froh wenn ich nach 3 stunden noch die treppe hoch komm..hehe

wochenende war leider wettertechnisch grenzwertig. samstag geile tour durch den odenwald gemacht, sonntag leider dauerregen. freu mich auf nächste woche und endlich zeitumstellung. dann abends wieder bißl mehr luft.
momentan nervts erst gegen 16:00 zuhause zu sein und dann gegen 18:30 schon dunkel. wird zeit das ich wieder in die praxis komme und um 14:00 feierabend hab  dann läßt es sich schön noch was unternehmen


----------



## Konov (19. März 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> naja, ich habs jetzt nen halbes jahr bißl schleifen lassen, außerdem aus dummheit das rauchen wieder angefangen
> es gab zeiten, da hab ich mit dem rennrad >200km hingelegt oder mit dem mtb >150km/2000hm und bin danach nicht tot umgefallen.
> heuer bin ich froh wenn ich nach 3 stunden noch die treppe hoch komm..hehe
> 
> ...



Jau, Sonntag war mies...
Für die kommende Woche siehts eigentlich gut aus, ich schätze das wird wieder den ein oder anderen Ausritt geben.

Ich bin ja immer noch total heiß auf ein neues All Mountain Bike.... werde mit dem Kauf aber warscheinlich bis Herbst warten.


----------



## myadictivo (20. März 2012)

jo..job-technisch werd ich leider auch erst ab september richtig fett kasse machen  solange muss das alte gerät herhalten. aber ein neues rennrad und mtb stehen schon auf meiner einkaufsliste für 2013.
würd dann auch gerne mal antesten wie sich nen fully im unterschied zum hardtail fährt etc. da heißt es abwarten und mal irgendwann zum schrauber gehn und ne rad ausleihen zum testen. im grunde bin ich aber zufrieden mit dem rad-material


----------



## Konov (20. März 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> jo..job-technisch werd ich leider auch erst ab september richtig fett kasse machen  solange muss das alte gerät herhalten. aber ein neues rennrad und mtb stehen schon auf meiner einkaufsliste für 2013.
> würd dann auch gerne mal antesten wie sich nen fully im unterschied zum hardtail fährt etc. da heißt es abwarten und mal irgendwann zum schrauber gehn und ne rad ausleihen zum testen. im grunde bin ich aber zufrieden mit dem rad-material



Ja, ich hab gelesen, dass es ein großer Unterschied sein soll.
Probefahren ist Pflicht vor dem Kauf.

Bei einigen kann man die Gabeln ja per lockout feststellen, aber trotzdem dürfte das gerade beim Uphill eine ganz andere Nummer sein als mit nem Hardtail.

Aber wer nicht rasen will, wird auch mit nem Fully zufrieden sein. Und Downhill geht es sowieso flotter voran. ^^


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

Heute geiles Wetter, aber die Tour war heute nicht so prall.
Zweimal Kette abgeflogen - ist kein Drama aber nach dem wieder einsetzen sieht man aus wie ein Kohlebergarbeiter.

Bei meinem Hardtail fängt irgendwie der Hinterbau merklich an zu rütteln bei etwas schwererer Piste. Könnte aber auch am Reifendruck liegen, warscheinlich teils teils.
Freu mich schon darauf, ein All Mountain Fully zu bestellen im April. Ich verspreche mir doch deutlich angenehmere Trailtouren davon.


----------



## tonygt (24. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute geiles Wetter, aber die Tour war heute nicht so prall.
> Zweimal Kette abgeflogen - ist kein Drama aber nach dem wieder einsetzen sieht man aus wie ein Kohlebergarbeiter.
> 
> Bei meinem Hardtail fängt irgendwie der Hinterbau merklich an zu rütteln bei etwas schwererer Piste. Könnte aber auch am Reifendruck liegen, warscheinlich teils teils.
> Freu mich schon darauf, ein All Mountain Fully zu bestellen im April. Ich verspreche mir doch deutlich angenehmere Trailtouren davon.



Gewusst wie und man macht sich die Hände nicht schmutzig . Liegt wohl eher am reifen mal probiert Reifen mit mehr Profil zu fahren und natürlich nen Druck drin zu haben, der sich nicht auf 3 Bar oder so beläuft.


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Gewusst wie und man macht sich die Hände nicht schmutzig . Liegt wohl eher am reifen mal probiert Reifen mit mehr Profil zu fahren und natürlich nen Druck drin zu haben, der sich nicht auf 3 Bar oder so beläuft.



Ne, hab eigentlich immer um die 3 Bar drauf, vorne wie hinten, eher sogar mehr.
Werde mal probieren Luft abzulassen, wie macht man das denn am besten? ganzes Ventil abschrauben ist ja wohl eher ne dumme Idee, da ist die Luft ja binnen Sekunden raus...


----------



## tonygt (24. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne, hab eigentlich immer um die 3 Bar drauf, vorne wie hinten, eher sogar mehr.
> Werde mal probieren Luft abzulassen, wie macht man das denn am besten? ganzes Ventil abschrauben ist ja wohl eher ne dumme Idee, da ist die Luft ja binnen Sekunden raus...



3 Bar ist Straßenfahrrad nicht MTB . An sich Pumpe dabei haben mit Druck Anzeige Pumpe aufs Venitl setzen Luft entweichen lassen und dann den Druck überprüfen ^^. Mach mal nen ganzes Bar weniger drauf oder so. Ich selbst fahre vorne 1,8 und hinten glaube irgendwas zwischen 2.0 und 2.5 je nachdem wieviel Luft drin ist xD.


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> 3 Bar ist Straßenfahrrad nicht MTB . An sich Pumpe dabei haben mit Druck Anzeige Pumpe aufs Venitl setzen Luft entweichen lassen und dann den Druck überprüfen ^^. Mach mal nen ganzes Bar weniger drauf oder so. Ich selbst fahre vorne 1,8 und hinten glaube irgendwas zwischen 2.0 und 2.5 je nachdem wieviel Luft drin ist xD.




Mit 3 Bar kann man auch wunderbar im Gelände fahren. Ging ja bisher immer prima 

Ja ok ne Pumpe mit Druck Anzeige wollte ich jetzt eigentlich auch ausschließen, geht aber wohl nicht anders. Werde mir wohl zum neuen Bike eine dazubestellen. 
Du fährst doch mitm Dirtbike oder nicht? Ist ja klar, dass da deutlich weniger Druck drauf ist, als aufm Hardtail, das für Touren ausgelegt ist.

Werde es aber trotzdem mal mit deutlich weniger Druck probieren. Danke!


----------



## tonygt (24. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit 3 Bar kann man auch wunderbar im Gelände fahren. Ging ja bisher immer prima
> 
> Ja ok ne Pumpe mit Druck Anzeige wollte ich jetzt eigentlich auch ausschließen, geht aber wohl nicht anders. Werde mir wohl zum neuen Bike eine dazubestellen.
> Du fährst doch mitm Dirtbike oder nicht? Ist ja klar, dass da deutlich weniger Druck drauf ist, als aufm Hardtail, das für Touren ausgelegt ist.
> ...



Erstens die Dirtys fahren auch mit viel Druck, zumindest soweit ich weiß, musst du aber hier die Dirt Fraktion fragen
Zeitens gehöre ich wenn dann zur Enduro/Freeride/Downhill Fraktion 
Drittens jeder Fahrradhändler hat ne Pumpe und kann dir beim Druck helfen


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Erstens die Dirtys fahren auch mit viel Druck, zumindest soweit ich weiß, musst du aber hier die Dirt Fraktion fragen
> Zeitens gehöre ich wenn dann zur Enduro/Freeride/Downhill Fraktion
> Drittens jeder Fahrradhändler hat ne Pumpe und kann dir beim Druck helfen



Ich wollte dich doch gar nicht angehen Schätzelein 

Ist mir doch gleich wer mit wieviel Druck fährt, muss letztlich jeder selbst wissen.
Fakt ist aber, dass mit weniger Druck eventuell Rütteleien gemindert werden können weil der Reifen zumindest zu einem winzingen Teil einen Federwegs-Ersatz darstellt. 
Jedenfalls bei HTs und AM Touris.

Ich hab auch eine Pumpe, allerdings nicht mit Druck Anzeige. 
Kost aber nicht die Welt, von daher...


----------



## myadictivo (25. März 2012)

wuha..ich fahr schon immer vorne ~3,5 und hinten ~4,5 aufm mtb.. allerdings auch meist nur wald und wiesenwege und nur selten mal nen wurzel-trail.

kette runter ist zwar nervig, aber selten (schaltfehler) und auch schmutzlos zu beheben wenns nicht grad nen klemmer gibt 
ätzender find ich plattfüße, gerissene schaltzüge oder sonstiges, was sich nicht so ohne weiteres vor ort beheben läßt (lockeres ritzelpaket und co)
mein trauriger rekord lag mal irgendwie 50km ab der heimat den rückhol-service anrufen zu dürfen


----------



## tonygt (25. März 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wuha..ich fahr schon immer vorne ~3,5 und hinten ~4,5 aufm mtb.. allerdings auch meist nur wald und wiesenwege und nur selten mal nen wurzel-trail.
> 
> kette runter ist zwar nervig, aber selten (schaltfehler) und auch schmutzlos zu beheben wenns nicht grad nen klemmer gibt
> ätzender find ich plattfüße, gerissene schaltzüge oder sonstiges, was sich nicht so ohne weiteres vor ort beheben läßt (lockeres ritzelpaket und co)
> mein trauriger rekord lag mal irgendwie 50km ab der heimat den rückhol-service anrufen zu dürfen



Bei 3,5 Bar vorne würde ich glaube sogar auf der Asphalt Straße, in rutschen bekommen ^^. 
Klassiker bei Avid Bremsen, wenns die Federn durch die Bremsscheibe zieht, weil die Beläge runter sind. Ich hatte bis jetzt Glück mit sowas aber in Leogang waren wir irgenwann auf ca 3000 Höhenmetern und da hats genau kurz vorm Gipfel die vordere Feder durchgezogen und ist gebrochen. Da gibts dann keinen wirklichen Rückholservice der einen runter holt. Haben dann ungefähr ne halbe Stunde dran rumgewerkelt, bis es wieder einigermaßen lief, so das man wenigstens noch runter kommt. Seitdem habe ich immer ersatz Belege dabei ^^


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wuha..ich fahr schon immer vorne ~3,5 und hinten ~4,5 aufm mtb.. allerdings auch meist nur wald und wiesenwege und nur selten mal nen wurzel-trail.
> 
> kette runter ist zwar nervig, aber selten (schaltfehler) und auch schmutzlos zu beheben wenns nicht grad nen klemmer gibt



Genau den gabs gestern 

Bin froh dass es bisher noch nix schlimmeres war. Manchmal ist meine Fahrweise doch etwas rabiat und das Hardtail kommt da schnell an seine Grenzen, was mit einem Fully vielleicht abgefedert worden wäre... naja das soll sich ja bald ändern.


----------



## tonygt (25. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Genau den gabs gestern
> 
> Bin froh dass es bisher noch nix schlimmeres war. Manchmal ist meine Fahrweise doch etwas rabiat und das Hardtail kommt da schnell an seine Grenzen, was mit einem Fully vielleicht abgefedert worden wäre... naja das soll sich ja bald ändern.



Vieleicht federst du auch einfach net genug ? ^^


----------



## myadictivo (25. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bei 3,5 Bar vorne würde ich glaube sogar auf der Asphalt Straße, in rutschen bekommen ^^.
> Klassiker bei Avid Bremsen, wenns die Federn durch die Bremsscheibe zieht, weil die Beläge runter sind. Ich hatte bis jetzt Glück mit sowas aber in Leogang waren wir irgenwann auf ca 3000 Höhenmetern und da hats genau kurz vorm Gipfel die vordere Feder durchgezogen und ist gebrochen. Da gibts dann keinen wirklichen Rückholservice der einen runter holt. Haben dann ungefähr ne halbe Stunde dran rumgewerkelt, bis es wieder einigermaßen lief, so das man wenigstens noch runter kommt. Seitdem habe ich immer ersatz Belege dabei ^^



naja..zur zeit hab ich vorne eh ein leck und da ist der druck nicht immer exakt 3,5  aber wenn ich dann seh das es den reifen schon neben rausquetscht und ich neu pumpe und seh, dass da noch ~2 bar drinne waren, möcht ich persönlich so nicht auf dauer fahren. mir wär das zu schwammig. mit meinen fast 90kg hab ich gefühlt bei den drücken immer noch genug "federung"  jedenfalls gibt da noch genug nach, und für befestigte waldwege taugts mir auch. losen untergrund fahr ich selten und matsch merk ich ehrlich gesagt auch keinen unterschied. wär mir auch zu müsig den druck immer auf den untergrund abzustimmen..

avid bremsen hab ich auch. da ich etwas geizig bin wird auch immer gefahren bis absolut nix mehr drauf ist. ich liebe dieses metalische schnirksen beim bremsen wenn die beläge final durch sind 
letzte woche erst wieder gehabt. und das scheiss gefriemel diese kolben wieder soweit zurück zu drücken, dass man die neuen beläge reinbekommt kostet mich jedesmal nerven


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Vieleicht federst du auch einfach net genug ? ^^



Naja, soviel wie das 100mm Ding halt hergibt.
Und übermässig toll ist die Feder jetzt nicht, ist halt ne Suntour Gabel im mittleren Preissegment. Das Bike hat ja auch keine 3000 Euro gekostet. 

Schätze dass man da schon einen Unterschied merken würde wenn du ne Rockshox oder Fox dabei hast mit 1-2 cm mehr.


----------



## tonygt (25. März 2012)

Wie gesagt bei Avid Bremsen muss man vorsichtig sein, die Federn die die Belege auseinader halten, zieht es halt gerne bei übertriebener Nutzung durch die Scheiben.
Und abstimmen tue ich nix mir ist Grip im Gelände einfach wichtiger ist als locker übern Walweg zu rollen ^^
@Konov
Du merkst auf jeden Fall den Unterschied wenn du ne gescheite Gabel mit mehr Federweg hast, wobei wahrscheinlich schon ne Gabel mit einem besseren Ansprechverhalten deutliche Unterschiede machen würde. Schon mal nen Bike mit gescheiter Gabel gefahren ?
Wobei meine Kommentar sich im allgemeinen mehr auf Körper Federung bezog, so mit deinen Beinen und Armen federn.


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> @Konov
> Du merkst auf jeden Fall den Unterschied wenn du ne gescheite Gabel mit mehr Federweg hast, wobei wahrscheinlich schon ne Gabel mit einem besseren Ansprechverhalten deutliche Unterschiede machen würde. Schon mal nen Bike mit gescheiter Gabel gefahren ?
> Wobei meine Kommentar sich im allgemeinen mehr auf Körper Federung bezog, so mit deinen Beinen und Armen federn.



Leider bisher nicht gefahren, aber ich hab ja vor mir ein Fully zu holen. Dann kann ich die Unterschiede testen.

"Körperfederung" sollte man natürlich auch ein wenig mitbringen, z.B. auf Trailigem Gelände (ich sag ma so S1 bis S2) fahre ich meistens im Stehen.


----------



## tonygt (25. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Leider bisher nicht gefahren, aber ich hab ja vor mir ein Fully zu holen. Dann kann ich die Unterschiede testen.
> 
> "Körperfederung" sollte man natürlich auch ein wenig mitbringen, z.B. auf Trailigem Gelände (ich sag ma so S1 bis S2) fahre ich meistens im Stehen.



Bei dem letzten Satz musste ich lachen . Noch vielen lernen du musst. Hast du nen paar Biker in deiner Umgebung, die dir vieleicht nen paar Tipps zu Körperhaltung auf Bike geben könnten? Denn natürlich ist ein Fully Bequemer und auch einfacher zu fahren als nen Hardtail in unebenen Gelände aber es ist halt nicht automatisch die Sofa variante und es wäre irgendwie supoptimal wenn du dir ein Fully holst und trotzdem überall ungelenk drüberhoppelst und dich wunderst warum auch auf einem Fully das ganze noch sehr ungemütlich ist. Denn sowohl deine Arme als auch deine Beine sollten eine Federung darstellen und auch so arbeiten, dann wirds deutlich angenehmer im Gelände und man traut sich auch irgendwann mehr weil man sich sicherer fühlt.


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bei dem letzten Satz musste ich lachen . Noch vielen lernen du musst. Hast du nen paar Biker in deiner Umgebung, die dir vieleicht nen paar Tipps zu Körperhaltung auf Bike geben könnten? Denn natürlich ist ein Fully Bequemer und auch einfacher zu fahren als nen Hardtail in unebenen Gelände aber es ist halt nicht automatisch die Sofa variante und es wäre irgendwie supoptimal wenn du dir ein Fully holst und trotzdem überall ungelenk drüberhoppelst und dich wunderst warum auch auf einem Fully das ganze noch sehr ungemütlich ist. Denn sowohl deine Arme als auch deine Beine sollten eine Federung darstellen und auch so arbeiten, dann wirds deutlich angenehmer im Gelände und man traut sich auch irgendwann mehr weil man sich sicherer fühlt.



Das mit dem Stehen funktioniert prima und hab ich bereits mehrfach gelesen dass es die beste Haltung ist. Wieso also nicht? 

Natürlich ist ein Fully nicht die Sofa Variante, ich schätze ich werd noch einige Erfahrungen sammeln.
Nur durch eigene Erfahrungen kann man die richtige Haltung für sich selbst finden. Ich finde nicht dass es mir helfen würde wenn mir jemand anderes zeigt wie er aufm Bike steht oder wie er es für richtig hält. 

Bisher war es bei mir so dass ich mir am Anfang mitm HT nicht viel zugetraut hab, irgendwann wurde es immer mehr und man bekommt richtig Laune auf technisch anspruchsvollere Trails... funktioniert auch prima seit ichs mal ausprobiert hab.

Nur das Bike macht halt manchmal nicht so wie ichs gern hätte. Ein Fully würde mir wohl mehr entgegenkommen 

Also nur für den Fall dass du es falsch verstehst:
Mit dem HT machts auch Spass. Aber ne Federung hinten würde mir schon gefallen manchmal. ^^


----------



## tonygt (25. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das mit dem Stehen funktioniert prima und hab ich bereits mehrfach gelesen dass es die beste Haltung ist. Wieso also nicht?
> 
> Natürlich ist ein Fully nicht die Sofa Variante, ich schätze ich werd noch einige Erfahrungen sammeln.
> Nur durch eigene Erfahrungen kann man die richtige Haltung für sich selbst finden. Ich finde nicht dass es mir helfen würde wenn mir jemand anderes zeigt wie er aufm Bike steht oder wie er es für richtig hält.
> ...



Soviele Variation was die Haltung angeht hat man jetzt aufn Bike auch net^^. Es geht auch nicht darum das dir jemand sagt so und so muss man auf dem Bike stehen, aber sie können dir Tipps geben bei offensichtlichen Fehler. Wie man die Arme in welcher Situation hält, wo man seinen schwerpunkt haben sollte wie weit vorne oder hinten man aufn Bike stehen sollte. Ob zu sehr verkrampft oder was auch immer, ich fahr immer mit anderen Leuten zusammen die mir Tipps geben. Natürlich wende ich nicht alle zu 100% an, wie sie es mir Vorschlagen, auch weil ich dazu stellenweise gar nicht in der Lage bin, wenn mir jemand sagt "hey du musst deine Arme breiter machen und lockerer bleiben", hilft mir das weiter insofern als das ich ich weiß wie lockerer durchs Gelände komme, deswegen werde ich aber nich automatisch meine Haltung total verändern. Aber es hilft mir und hat mir auch im letzten Jahr deutlich geholfen, ich habe nicht anders angefangen als du.


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Soviele Variation was die Haltung angeht hat man jetzt aufn Bike auch net^^. Es geht auch nicht darum das dir jemand sagt so und so muss man auf dem Bike stehen, aber sie können dir Tipps geben bei offensichtlichen Fehler. Wie man die Arme in welcher Situation hält, wo man seinen schwerpunkt haben sollte wie weit vorne oder hinten man aufn Bike stehen sollte. Ob zu sehr verkrampft oder was auch immer, ich fahr immer mit anderen Leuten zusammen die mir Tipps geben. Natürlich wende ich nicht alle zu 100% an, wie sie es mir Vorschlagen, auch weil ich dazu stellenweise gar nicht in der Lage bin, wenn mir jemand sagt "hey du musst deine Arme breiter machen und lockerer bleiben", hilft mir das weiter insofern als das ich ich weiß wie lockerer durchs Gelände komme, deswegen werde ich aber nich automatisch meine Haltung total verändern. Aber es hilft mir und hat mir auch im letzten Jahr deutlich geholfen, ich habe nicht anders angefangen als du.



Mal sehen ob ich wen finde, ich werd versuchen es zu beherzigen 
Hab z.B. schon gelernt in den letzten Monaten, dass man beim Lenken nicht auf den Lenker aufstützen sollte sondern den Lenker nur führen sollte und der Druck geht in die Beine, was sich wiederum auf den Rahmen überträgt.
Dadurch ist man wesentlich unverkrampfter, vorallem beim trailen.


----------



## myadictivo (26. März 2012)

guck doch mal bei den radvereinen welche ne mtb sparte haben ?
mich würde so ein fahrtechnik "kurs" zwar auch mal interessieren, aber bisher mangels zeit hab ich noch nicht wirklich an einem teil genommen.

im grunde fühl ich mich aber auch ganz wohl, ich weiß was ich mir zutrau und wo ich lieber vll mal langsamer drüberbügeln sollte


----------



## Konov (26. März 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> guck doch mal bei den radvereinen welche ne mtb sparte haben ?
> mich würde so ein fahrtechnik "kurs" zwar auch mal interessieren, aber bisher mangels zeit hab ich noch nicht wirklich an einem teil genommen.
> 
> im grunde fühl ich mich aber auch ganz wohl, ich weiß was ich mir zutrau und wo ich lieber vll mal langsamer drüberbügeln sollte



Sowas gibts hier von der Uni z.B.
Aber bisher hat das zeitlich bei mir nicht gepasst wegen Abendgymnasium... das wird sich bald ändern ^^


----------



## Xidish (4. April 2012)

Mal paar kurze Fragen ...

Was muss ich genau beim Kauf eines neuen Tretlagers (also komplet inc. Pedale) beachten?
Gibt es da Größenunterschiede oder sind die Maße genormt?
Und wieviel könnte/sollte sowas kosten?

Normalerweise wäre ich ja zu dem sehr guten Fachmann in der Nähe gegangen.
Nur leider hat dieser sein geschäft vor kurzem aufgegeben. 

Das jetzige Bike ist schon aus 3 Bikes zusammengebaut - will es nur endlich fertig haben.


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

Hmm da kenn ich mich net wirklich aus.
Weiß nur dass die Maße nicht genormt sind - also es gibt unterschiedliche Größen fürs Tretlager. Was man dabei allerdings beachten muss... k.A. ^^


----------



## fallas (5. April 2012)

Hey Bikaazzz 

Kann mir jemand schöne Bikeparks / Trails im nördlichen / mittleren Deutschland empfehlen?
Gern auch mit Erfahrungsbericht!


----------



## H2OTest (5. April 2012)

Generell im jeden Gebirge sollten welche sein, Also Harz Teuteburger Wald ich glaube Tonygt wohnt inner Mitte, da könnteste mal Nachfragen.


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Generell im jeden Gebirge sollten welche sein, Also Harz Teuteburger Wald ich glaube Tonygt wohnt inner Mitte, da könnteste mal Nachfragen.



Wohne auch ziemlich in der Mitte, aber da ich keine Bike Parks fahre kann ich da nicht helfen. 
Vielleicht mal googlen oder bei MTB News fragen.  hier klicken


----------



## fallas (5. April 2012)

des weiß ich alles Kinners 

Ich dachte nur hier sagt jemand: "Da musste hin Junge!" und hat persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich nehm auch gern Anregungen zu schönen Trails usw. Wir wollen uns demnächst abseit der uns bekannten Strecken umsehen, deshalb suchen wir quasi Anregungen!

Konov / H2O wo fahrt ihr so? Flach oder eher abfahrt?


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> des weiß ich alles Kinners
> 
> Ich dachte nur hier sagt jemand: "Da musste hin Junge!" und hat persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Ich nehm auch gern Anregungen zu schönen Trails usw. Wir wollen uns demnächst abseit der uns bekannten Strecken umsehen, deshalb suchen wir quasi Anregungen!
> ...



Bin eigentlich der totale Tourenfahrer (bisher Hardtail)... was mich bisher gereizt hat war unbekannte Strecken zu entdecken. ^^

Mittlerweile kenne ich aber so meine Lieblingstrails und Abfahrten und daher hab ich mir ein Fully geholt auch mit Hinblick auf nen etwas anspruchsvolleren Alpencross irgendwann mal.
Das Fully wird aber noch montiert, soll irgendwann die nächsten Wochen versendet werden.


----------



## tonygt (5. April 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> des weiß ich alles Kinners
> 
> Ich dachte nur hier sagt jemand: "Da musste hin Junge!" und hat persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Ich nehm auch gern Anregungen zu schönen Trails usw. Wir wollen uns demnächst abseit der uns bekannten Strecken umsehen, deshalb suchen wir quasi Anregungen!
> ...



Nördlich mittlerer Teil mal bitte etwas genauer  also ich Poste grad aus der Pfalz und muss sagen das muss man einfach gewesen sein so geniale Trails hier ^^. Mache hier grad seit Montag 1 Woche Bike Urlaub und bis jetzt habe ich echt Mordsmäßig spaß hier, wie gesagt gibt mal ne genaure Region an wo du so wohnst dann kann ich dir da auch eher Bergab Tipps geben.


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Ich kenne gute Trails in Hagen und im Sauerland


----------



## fallas (6. April 2012)

Sachsen, Sachsenanhalt, Brandenburg, Berlin, MeckPomm, so die Ecke !



> Mache hier grad seit Montag 1 Woche Bike Urlaub und bis jetzt habe ich echt Mordsmäßig spaß hier



Ich will auch mal gezielt BikeUrlaub machen  Aber iwie kann ich da keinen für begeistern...wäre angeblich zu stressig 



> Ich kenne gute Trails in Hagen und im Sauerland



hmm eher nicht nein 



> Bin eigentlich der totale Tourenfahrer (bisher Hardtail)... was mich bisher gereizt hat war unbekannte Strecken zu entdecken. ^^
> 
> Mittlerweile kenne ich aber so meine Lieblingstrails und Abfahrten und daher hab ich mir ein Fully geholt auch mit Hinblick auf nen etwas anspruchsvolleren Alpencross irgendwann mal.
> Das Fully wird aber noch montiert, soll irgendwann die nächsten Wochen versendet werden.



Hab von deinem Fully gelesen^^ mach mal natura fotos wenns da is....
bin mal gespannt ob sich des lohnt....wir brauchen auf jedenfall mal paar erfahrungsberichte wenns da is! ich werde noch ne ganze weile mit meinem hardtrail rumgurken müssen da ich im moment kein geld fürn anständiges fully aufbringen will!
Aber hey!  my hardtrail!


----------



## Konov (6. April 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Hab von deinem Fully gelesen^^ mach mal natura fotos wenns da is....
> bin mal gespannt ob sich des lohnt....wir brauchen auf jedenfall mal paar erfahrungsberichte wenns da is! ich werde noch ne ganze weile mit meinem hardtrail rumgurken müssen da ich im moment kein geld fürn anständiges fully aufbringen will!
> Aber hey!  my hardtrail!



Is gebongt!


----------



## H2OTest (6. April 2012)

Da ich Schüler bin und im Flachland wohne, mache ich eher ausgedehnte Fahrten ohne Trails, leider ... Z. Z. kann ich garnicht fahren, da aich noch lange an Krücken gebunden bin ...

Edit: Man könnte ins Erzgebirge fahren ... wobei halt schon im südlichen Sachsen liegt.
Hier mal ein Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q5cjbZQQFeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und dazu noch mal die Seite


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. April 2012)

Überlege ob ich auch ne Runde durch die Pfälzer Wald drehe, aber hat nur 7 Grad aktuell.


----------



## H2OTest (6. April 2012)

Gibt nicht zu kalt, nur zu kalte Kleidung


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. April 2012)

Naja, aber T-Shirt + Sweatshirt + Trainingsjacke ist zu kalt. Da muss dann noch ne Jacke drüber und das ist mir eigentlich dann zu unbequem. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Mh heute ein bisschen biken gehen wäre schon cremig


----------



## Konov (6. April 2012)

Jo aber Wetter ist mir auch zu kalt. Heute sogar nur 4 Grad.


Im Wald und überall wo es bergiger ist, sind es nochmal gefühlte 3-4 Grad kälter als in der Stadt. Heute also praktisch 0 Grad. Das würde noch gehen von der Kleidung wenn man sich warm einpackt, aber es macht auch weniger Spass je mehr man anhat, das muss man schon sagen...finde ich jedenfalls.


----------



## tonygt (6. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Überlege ob ich auch ne Runde durch die Pfälzer Wald drehe, aber hat nur 7 Grad aktuell.



Pff alles Pussys hier ich bin ab 10 Uhr im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs gewesen und grade erst zurück gekommen. War ein endsgenialer Tag mit 3 richtigen geilen Trails auf denen man mit 50km/h + runterheizen konnte und grad kommt die Sonne raus und ich freu mich schon auf einen genialen morgigen Tag.

@Fallas die Region kenn ich leider nichtmal Ansatzweise kann dir net mal sagen obs da überhaupt Berge gibt . Würde mal rumgucken obs irgendwo irgendwelche Sportgruppen gibt, mal bei (falls vorhanden) Uni oder so gucken sonst wenn du MTB Händler in der nähe hast die mal fragen oder sonst das Internet durchforsten. Wenn du Berge in der nähe hast gibts da sicherlich auch Trails+ Leute die die auch befahren muss man halt nur finden.


----------



## myadictivo (27. April 2012)

wochenende soll ja richtig geiles wetter mit sich bringen. grade fallen auch schon die ersten sonnenstrahlen durchs fenster. hätte jetzt gut lust ne runde zu drehen..
aber ich hab die a-karte und darf direkt samstag/sonntag arbeiten.. 

2 wochen noch bis urlaub und hoffentlich bestes mai-wetter, für jeden tag tour zu fahn


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2012)

Jo ich würd auch so gern raus, aber bin erkältet. Naja vielleicht wirds am Sonntag was.


----------



## myadictivo (27. April 2012)

jo..zumindest hab ich morgen frühdienst. sofern ich da noch die augen offen halten kann gehts raus 
neue reifen fürs mtb sind auch bestellt. rose.de haut grad continental reifen für nen appel und nen ei raus, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. rennrad werd ich die tage auch mal wieder fit machen lassen.


----------



## Konov (27. April 2012)

Ich fahr ne Runde für euch mit Jungs 

Allerdings gibts bei mir eher ein Wetterproblem. Heute sehr bedeckt und von Sonne bislang keine Spur.
Dafür wirds wohl bis heut Mittag 18 Grad.

naja Samstag werde ich auf jedenfall fahren, heute vielleicht mehr ne kleinere Tour.


----------



## Kamsi (27. April 2012)

also ich war gestern auch radfahren und das bei wind und bewölkten wetter ^^ jetzt habt euch nicht so ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2012)

Sonne pur und total warm. Ich hasse meine Erkältungen.


----------



## Konov (27. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also ich war gestern auch radfahren und das bei wind und bewölkten wetter ^^ jetzt habt euch nicht so ^^





Ich möcht halt immer aufpassen weil bei Regen gibts viel matsch... das wiedeurm bedeutet das ich völlig verdreckt zuhause ankomme und in meiner studentenbutze ist das immer schwierig mit dem saubermachen.

Momentan siehts aber so aus als wenn es trocken bliebe. Die Sonne guckt sporadisch mal aus den Wolken.....


----------



## myadictivo (28. April 2012)

fett..geile tour hinter mit..80km entlang den sonnigen radwegen mit dem mtb..ich hatte ne gute birne anhängen und stand irgendwann im eigenen saft. von frost vor paar tagen direkt auf 30° ballern geht irgendwie aufn kreislauf


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> fett..geile tour hinter mit..80km entlang den sonnigen radwegen mit dem mtb..ich hatte ne gute birne anhängen und stand irgendwann im eigenen saft. von frost vor paar tagen direkt auf 30° ballern geht irgendwie aufn kreislauf



Ging mir heute genauso!!!
Teilweise so fett warm in der Sonne, dass ich ohne Helm fahren wollte.
Aber aufm Trail natürlich unverantwortlich.

Danke etwas längerer Haare steht einem die Suppe dann auch bis sonst wohin. ^^
Aber Spass gemacht hats trotzdem 

Wenn man regelmässig Pausen macht, ist das alles kein Problem. 10l EVOC Rucksack aufn Rücken, den spürt man nicht und es passt was zu futtern und trinken rein. 
Nur sollte mans nicht in der Sonne stehen lassen.


----------



## painschkes (29. April 2012)

_Bin auch am überlegen mir bald mal ein Rädchen zuzulegen..ich brauch kein Highend und würde überwiegend auch nur in der Stadt fahren (hier und da mal durch ein kleines Wäldchen)..das dürfte dafür doch vollkommen ausreichen, oder? 

Klick mich..aber nicht zu fest! 

Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bin auch am überlegen mir bald mal ein Rädchen zuzulegen..ich brauch kein Highend und würde überwiegend auch nur in der Stadt fahren (hier und da mal durch ein kleines Wäldchen)..das dürfte dafür doch vollkommen ausreichen, oder?
> 
> Klick mich..aber nicht zu fest!
> 
> Danke schonmal :-)_



Um von A nach B zu kommen würde es ausreichen, jupp!

In den Wald wagen würde ich mich damit aber nicht. Für die Stadt würde ich wohl nach heutigem Kenntniss Stand auf eine Federgabel ganz verzichten und stattdessen ein billiges 50 Euro Rad irgendwo gebraucht kaufen.
So ist der Diebstahl- oder Beschädigungs-Verlust hinterher nicht so schlimm.

Und meine Erfahrung ist leider, dass einem jeder Mist geklaut oder abmontiert oder beschädigt wird - mutwillig, selbst an einem über 10 Jahre alten Bike.


Witzigerweise sind Herren-City Räder teilweise deutlich teurer als billig MTBs.
An deiner Stelle würde ich auch auf StVO-Zubehör achten. MTBs haben die grundsätzlich nicht und wirst du angehalten, dann gibts ne Strafe.

Mein Rat: STVO taugliches Trekking Rad mit Reflektoren und Dynamolicht kaufen. Da haste ewig was von und für die Stadt perfekt gerüstet; Diebstahlwarscheinlichkeit sinkt alleine dadurch dass es weniger Coolness Faktor hat, wenns irgendwo rumsteht.
Beispiel: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/trekkingraeder/ortler-lindau-herren/14277.html


----------



## painschkes (29. April 2012)

_Genau so eins möcht ich ja nicht..mein Opa ist ein "Fahrrad-Crack"..der hat jedes Zubehör da..also Lampen,Klingel,Katzenaugen,etc..

Fahrrad würde jedes mal in einen eigenen Fahrradkeller oder sogar mit in die Wohnung kommen - über Diebstahl mach ich mir keine Gedanken..

Ansonsten ist gegen das Rad selbst nichts einzuwenden?_


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Genau so eins möcht ich ja nicht..mein Opa ist ein "Fahrrad-Crack"..der hat jedes Zubehör da..also Lampen,Klingel,Katzenaugen,etc..
> 
> Fahrrad würde jedes mal in einen eigenen Fahrradkeller oder sogar mit in die Wohnung kommen - über Diebstahl mach ich mir keine Gedanken..
> 
> Ansonsten ist gegen das Rad selbst nichts einzuwenden?_



Achso, wenn du das Zubehör da hast... dann kannste da eigentlich bedenkenlos zugreifen.
In dem Preissegment unterscheiden sich die Bikes auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## myadictivo (30. April 2012)

naja, bin jetzt auch kein technik-freak, aber ich denke mal für ab und an nur just for fun bißl rumradeln geht alles  bin selbst auf ner schrottreifen 20 jahren alten kettler schüssel die ersten paar touren gefahren 
ob ich mit so nem radel wirklich ins "gelände" also wurzel und stock und stein trail wollte..nö  schotterweg geht vll noch.
die kritiken lesen sich recht gut, allerdings sind wohl keine pedale dabei, der sattel schrott und die gangschaltung nicht eingestellt.. außerdem ist das teil bock-schwer. und so wirklich viel gefahren scheint damit auch noch keiner in den bewertungen..hehe

eventuell auch einfach mal den händler ums eck fragen ? die haben meist vorführräder oder verkaufen im kundenauftrag..und von den markenherstellern gibts afaik auch bikes in der 300 euro klasse. würd ich mich persönlich vll wohler/sicherer fühlen.. serious rockville sagt mir nämlich mal garnix


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

Am Wochenende in 3 Tagen 300 Kilometer gefahren 
Altomünster - München ..sehr schöne strecke & angenehm zu fahren


----------



## H2OTest (1. Mai 2012)

will auch ...


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Am Wochenende in 3 Tagen 300 Kilometer gefahren
> Altomünster - München ..sehr schöne strecke & angenehm zu fahren



Respekt!
Waldautobahn oder Landstraße oder Stock und Stein? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Waldautobahn oder Landstraße oder Stock und Stein? ^^



Naja war alles dabei 
In München war es meistens auf ausgezeichneten Fahrradwegen ,aber je mehr es aufs Land ging desto mehr bin ich "frei" gefahren.
Am ersten Tag ging es noch an der Landstraße nach München aber am zweiten bin ich schon quer Feld ein gefahren


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2012)

Weiß jemand, wo man für Trinkrucksäcke die Trinkblasen kaufen kann? Ich hab jetzt nur bei Amazon geschaut aber ich zahle sicher keine 10 Euro Versand. Bekommt man die im Globus oder Marktkauf oder Real oder so?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

Globetrotter würd ich sagen. 
Ich hab meine außem Rüsthaus (extra handel für pfadfinder)


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2012)

Hm und die kriegt man nicht im Baumarkt oder im lokalen Fahrradladen oder so?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

Müsste man schauen ,rein theoretisch bestimmt muss du dann nur sau oft und aufwendig reinigen.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Die Trinkblasen bekommt man in den unterschiedlichsten Online-Shops... Versandkosten sind halt immer so ein Thema...

Hier z.B.: (runterscrollen)

http://www.bikeunit.de/index.php?id=756&area=bude&query=trinkblase

oder hier:

http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/zubehoer/trinkflaschen-und-systeme/

diverse andere Bikeshops.... 

Hat amazon.de wirklich 10 Euro Versandkosten auf ne Trinkblase? 
bikeunit.de ist auch nicht so prall, die haben 5 Euro versand auf jeden Furz... muss man sich mal durch die ganzen Händler wühlen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2012)

Na, ich hab grad gesehen, dass sie eine anbieten, die versandkostenfrei ist. Dennoch danke.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Na, ich hab grad gesehen, dass sie eine anbieten, die versandkostenfrei ist. Dennoch danke.



Ok 

Abgesehen davon schwöre ich allerdings auf die gute alte Bikerflasche. 
Leider ist meine alte etwas groß für den neuen AM Rahmen meines Granite Chief, daher muss wohl bald ne 500ml Flasche plus Halterung her.


----------



## tonygt (2. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Abgesehen davon schwöre ich allerdings auf die gute alte Bikerflasche.
> Leider ist meine alte etwas groß für den neuen AM Rahmen meines Granite Chief, daher muss wohl bald ne 500ml Flasche plus Halterung her.



Aber für Leute zu empfehlen die nicht mit Fullface fahren, da bei fahren mit Fullface so eine Flasche gerne mal aus der Halterung fällt und ungewollte nebenwirkung haben kann und abgesehen davon man mit Fullface einfach nicht aus ner Flasche trinken kann


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Aber für Leute zu empfehlen die nicht mit Fullface fahren, da bei fahren mit Fullface so eine Flasche gerne mal aus der Halterung fällt und ungewollte nebenwirkung haben kann und abgesehen davon man mit Fullface einfach nicht aus ner Flasche trinken kann



Das stimmt.
Ich fahr net mit Fullface ^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

Ich bevorzuge ja die klassische SIGG Flasche


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab das Ding dabei:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss mich mal auskotzen..hab heute mein Arschpolster vergessen.. kann mich kaum normal hinsetzen


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich hab das Ding dabei:
> 
> 
> Muss mich mal auskotzen..hab heute mein Arschpolster vergessen.. kann mich kaum normal hinsetzen



Das dürfte dir wohl dann eine Lehre gewesen sein


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Wer um halb 6 losfährt, darf schonmal was vergessen


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich hab das Ding dabei:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Teil wär mir wohl bissl zu sehr minimalistisch


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Naja ist halt Teil meiner Ausrüstung.
Die gibts auch durchaus in "Ziviler" Ausführung


----------



## myadictivo (3. Mai 2012)

hehe..hatte so ein teil auch mal. also biker-rucksack mit nuckel-system. das behältnis ist mir nach 2-3 fahren weggeschimmelt im schlauch, obwohl ich mit heissem wasser und reinigungsmittel versucht hat das ding sauber zu bekommen. feuchtigkeit blieb aber halt immer irgendwie im schlauch und ne extra bürste oder ähnliches hatte ich nicht. außerdem sind rucksäcke einfach mal extrem nervig beim radfahren. wenn es nicht sein muss (also mehrtagestouren oder ähnliches) kommt mir so ein ding nie wieder auf den rücken  2 normale trinkflaschen reichen mir vollkommen, auch für marathons über nen halben tag.

nervig ist nur, wenns die trinkflaschen aus der halterung haut und mans nicht mitbekommt  dann steht man gefühlte 234234355 km weit ab der heimat, kein geld dabei, nix zu saufen weit und breit und darf sich nen brunnen/quelle suchen und hoffen nicht die krätze zu bekommen wenn man die schnute dran hält


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hehe..hatte so ein teil auch mal. also biker-rucksack mit nuckel-system. das behältnis ist mir nach 2-3 fahren weggeschimmelt im schlauch, obwohl ich mit heissem wasser und reinigungsmittel versucht hat das ding sauber zu bekommen. feuchtigkeit blieb aber halt immer irgendwie im schlauch und ne extra bürste oder ähnliches hatte ich nicht. außerdem sind rucksäcke einfach mal extrem nervig beim radfahren. wenn es nicht sein muss (also mehrtagestouren oder ähnliches) kommt mir so ein ding nie wieder auf den rücken  2 normale trinkflaschen reichen mir vollkommen, auch für marathons über nen halben tag.
> 
> nervig ist nur, wenns die trinkflaschen aus der halterung haut und mans nicht mitbekommt  dann steht man gefühlte 234234355 km weit ab der heimat, kein geld dabei, nix zu saufen weit und breit und darf sich nen brunnen/quelle suchen und hoffen nicht die krätze zu bekommen wenn man die schnute dran hält



Für Touren unerlässlich, für luftiges Trailsurfen sicherlich ungünstig. Man schwitzt halt schnell am Rücken. Auch wenn man die Rucksäcke teilweise aufgrund ihrer guten Ergonomie gar nicht mehr spürt.
2 Trinkflaschen sind für die Tagestour absolut ausreichend, finde ich auch. ^^

Kommt aber drauf an, wenn man sich das Wasser auch gern mal über die Rübe kippt weils 33 Grad sind, dann reichts vielleicht nicht.


----------



## myadictivo (3. Mai 2012)

joa..das schwitzen nervt mich aber halt extrem. andere nachteile hab ich jetzt auch nicht festgestellt. ich hab mir einen deuter rucksack gekauft, wo halt die trinkblase mit drinne war. der rucksack ist aber an sich ein witz. kann man bißl wechselwäsche oder so reinpacken, das wars  oder wenn ich ab und an beim game-dealer vorbei schau paßt auch mal ne spielebox noch rein. ansonsten doch sehr eingeschränkt. und alles was ich brauch, angenommen beinlinge/armlinge wenn ich im sommer morgens um 7 starte und es noch "frisch" ist, kann ich später auch in die rückentaschen vom trikot stopfen  nebst handy, schoko-riegel und mp3-player..

für leute mit großem durst ists vll wirklich angebracht, allerdings kann ich beim radeln eh nicht viel trinken, mir wird dann schlecht  aber die option sich bei 35° im schatten das zeug übern kopf laufen zu lassen ist natürlich gegeben. mach ich auch immer mit meinen trinkflaschen. denn das in der sonne erhitzte wasser kann man fast auch nicht mehr zu sich nehmen ohne brechreiz zu bekommen 

so..es nähert sich der abend. ich glaub ich trau mich mal ne kleine runde mit dem mtb zu drehen.. ist nicht mehr so warm  gestern frisch tattoo verpaßt bekommen, da macht fahren in der hitze keinen spass mehr


----------



## tonygt (3. Mai 2012)

Ich könnt mir nicht vorstellen ohne Rucksack zu fahren bzw. brauch ich eigentlich immer einen Rucksack, da ich soviel dabei hab. Das fängt an bei banalen Sachen wie Schlauch und Flickzeug an und hört auf bei Protektoren/Fullface Helm auf, Oftmals hab ich auch einfach noch ne Jacke zum drüber ziehen dabei, oder halt mehr Werkzeug. Abgesehen davon würde mir 1-2 so kleine Flaschen für so Tages Touren bei normalen Wetter also so 4-7 Stunden nicht ausreichen ich bin so mit meiner 3 Liter Trinkblase manchmal schon knapp was Wasser angeht.

Mein Rucksack ist übrigens der hier 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu finden hier
und die 12 Liter Version ist sogar derzeit im Angebot 
12 Liter


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

Ich spüre mein Camelbak kein bißchen.
Sonst würde ich das Ding wohl auch nicht tragen.


----------



## myadictivo (3. Mai 2012)

naja zwischen fettem rucksack und so nem teil nur für trinken dürft ja auch nen kleiner unterschied sein 
wirklich hinderlich ist der rucksack zumindest ja nicht, abgesehn vom schwitzen 

kennt sich jemand mit dem ciclo hac4 tacho aus ? hab die tour eben aufgezeichnet, wurde imho auch alles richtig aufgenommen und konnte am rad alle daten durchsehn. jetzt an der pc-docking station findet er beim daten runterladen aber nur meine letzte tour von samstag 

edit :hat sich erledigt, ich depp hab vergessen die aufzeichnung zu beenden..und sowas nach 5 jahren in denen ich das teil schon nutze


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

Nen neuer Tacho wär auch was für mich, mein alter hat den Geist aufgegeben.
Andererseits fahre ich ja eh nur zum Fun, wen interessieren schon die Kilometer-Prollereien. ^^

Höchstens um Wartungszeiträume besser einzuschätzen wäre es für mich noch brauchbar...


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hehe..hatte so ein teil auch mal. also biker-rucksack mit nuckel-system. das behältnis ist mir nach 2-3 fahren weggeschimmelt im schlauch, obwohl ich mit heissem wasser und reinigungsmittel versucht hat das ding sauber zu bekommen.



Da hätten übrigens diese Gebissreinigungstabletten geholfen :>


----------



## myadictivo (3. Mai 2012)

wartungs-zeiträume ?  
sollt ich mir auch mal angewöhnen..hab heut das rennrad in die werkstatt. ich glaube das blanke entsetzen in seinen augen gesehn zu haben..

ich hatte mir den hac4pro damals gekauft, weil er recht nette funktionen hat. höhenmesser, brustgurt für herzfrequenz, trittfrequenzmessung,kcal verbrauch, wattleistung, pc software für auswertung usw...ist halt nen spielzeug 
muss man ja nicht prollen mit seinen km, aber man kann schön "tagebuch" führen.

damals hat der glaub so um die 150 euro gekostet, allerdings bekommt man mit sicherheit für das geld mittlerweile schon geile gps teile. hab hier selbst noch nen garmin gps, aber komm damit nicht so wirklich klar. habs aber auch erst paarmal ausprobiert. und macht eigentlich schon laune sich z.b. routen von div. seiten zu laden und einfach mal nachzufahren. so sieht man auch mal den ein oder andren trail und pfad, an dem man sonst immer nur vorbeifährt.

mich lenkt nur das gegucke teils zu sehr ab und afair hat das teil so bißl empfangsprobleme im dichten wald..aber vll teste ich es am wochenende nochmal. zum einstauben lassen ists eigentlich auch zu schad


----------



## Manowar (3. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> wartungs-zeiträume ?



Öööööhm..sagen wir mal so, ich bin ziemlich schlampig mit sowas und hatte nie Probleme mit Schimmel oder ähnlichem.
Habs vllt 4 mal im Jahr gemacht


----------



## myadictivo (3. Mai 2012)

war nicht auf dein post bezogen, sondern zum thema tacho ^^

wartungs-intervalle bei dem/meinem trinksystem ? schimmel ist erst schimmel, wenn mindestens 1cm² bedeckt ist, vorher gehts als dreck durch..


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

Fürn Alpencross würd ich mir auch ein GPS überlegen... ist sicher praktisch bzw. sogar absolut notwendig wenn man das Terrain nicht kennt.
Kartenmaterial ist sicher auch Pflicht...


----------



## H2OTest (3. Mai 2012)

ein alpencross wurde ich auch gerne machen


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ein alpencross wurde ich auch gerne machen



Können ja zusammen fahren 

Bei mir wirds aber noch das ein oder andere Jährchen dauern, muss erstmal an der Uni in die Gänge kommen und bissl Geld ansparen.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2012)

Übrigens:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KISnewMF4xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht alpen perse aber Zugspitze. Ist glaub ich auch in den Alpen irgendwo 

Der Typ hat Ballz of Steel


----------



## myadictivo (4. Mai 2012)

mein onkel fährt immer über die alpen. kann man echt neidisch werden, wenn man die bilder sieht 
mittelgebirge ist einfach scheisse, will hier weg


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2012)

krass ... @ Konov, das mit dem ALpen wird erstmal schwierig ... hoffe das ich in 3-4 Monaten wieder fahren kann

Edit: Wo In NDS wohnst du eig? Ich wohne Btw in Wolfsburg


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> krass ... @ Konov, das mit dem ALpen wird erstmal schwierig ... hoffe das ich in 3-4 Monaten wieder fahren kann
> 
> Edit: Wo In NDS wohnst du eig? Ich wohne Btw in Wolfsburg



Du hast Post ^^


----------



## myadictivo (6. Mai 2012)

so..für dieses jahr die erste hardcore regenrunde hinter mir..
langsam glaub ich das system verstanden zu haben..es fängt immer an zu pissen, wenn ich eh grad umgedreht hab fürn rückweg 

ich fahr nur noch im kreis bei unklarer wetterlage


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

ich schaff es einfach nicht meine Schaltung einzustellen -.-


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich schaff es einfach nicht meine Schaltung einzustellen -.-



Keine gute Idee das selbst zu machen.^^
Lass dass nen Experten vornehmen, wenn man nicht selbst der ultimative Zweiradmechaniker ist...


Ich hab eben ne super Tour gedreht, anfangs etwas durchwachsenes Wetter, am Ende dann strahlender Sonnenschein und mein Bike auf den matschigen Trails ans äußerste gepeitscht.
Einmal gings so steil runter, ich dachte ich leg mich aufs Maul per Überschlag. ^^

Aber Arsch nach hinten, nicht zuviel Bremsen und einfach laufen lassen wirkt wunder bei den steilsten Abhängen. Runter kommen sie alle! 

Leider ist mir am Anfang auch einmal die Kette rausgeflogen beim Uphill und schalten vom kleinen Kettenblatt aufs mittlere 
Manchmal macht sich der Umwerfer selbstständig oder hat wohl keine Lust


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee das selbst zu machen.^^
> Lass dass nen Experten vornehmen, wenn man nicht selbst der ultimative Zweiradmechaniker ist...



an sich ist das nicht schwer... ich bin nur scheinbar zu doof


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> an sich ist das nicht schwer... ich bin nur scheinbar zu doof



Ich weiß nicht, mir wärs auch zu schwierig.
Warum unnötig Ärger aufhalsen wenns ein Experte für umsonst oder zumindest wenig Geld macht?

Hier noch ein Link der vielleicht helfen könnte: Mountainbike-Workshop


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

da hab ich schon gelesen ^^
ich habe ja noch ca 3 Monate zeit das einzustellen ... also mach ich es selber bis es irgendwann funktioniert so kann ich wenigstens was anders machen als nur vor dem pc zu sitzen


----------



## painINprogress (8. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> so..für dieses jahr die erste hardcore regenrunde hinter mir..
> langsam glaub ich das system verstanden zu haben..es fängt immer an zu pissen, wenn ich eh grad umgedreht hab fürn rückweg
> 
> ich fahr nur noch im kreis bei unklarer wetterlage



Im Regen schön im Wald Freeriden es gibt nichts besseres finde ich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPAr2cSUcFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[font=arial, sans-serif]Vancouver Island I Love it!​[/font]


----------



## myadictivo (8. Mai 2012)

*snief* sowas würd ich auch gern mal langpetzen 
leider ists hier bißl mau, was so kleine pfade angeht. da bin ich echt immer froh, wenn ich irgendwo mal wieder nen neuen entdecke


----------



## painINprogress (9. Mai 2012)

Ja nur für solche Trails kratz ich jedes jahr Geld für 3-4 Wochen[font="arial, sans-serif"]Vancouver Urlaub zusammen Kanada Rockt was das Biken angeht gerade Freeriden is da der Hamme und natürlich den Whistler Mountain nicht zu vergessen einfach nur genial.​[/font]


----------



## myadictivo (9. Mai 2012)

für urlaub hab ich momentan leider eh keine kohle. verbunden mit flugangst, schränkt es den urlaubskreis eh ein.
zu meinen schulzeiten waren wir mal eine woche auf erlebnis-urlaub in österreich. neben wildwasser fahren, klettern und co sind wir da auch mit dem mtb auf berge gekraxelt.
das ist schon auch hängen geblieben und ich hoffe mir den traum demnächst mal erfüllen zu können mal was andres als den odenwald durchqueren zu können.

zumindest sollte die kasse bald stimmen, da im august ausbildung abgeschlossen und die hungerjahre vorbei sein werden


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

Kanada oder Zypern würd ich auch gern mal biken, oder Gran Canaria.... aber man muss ja auch das Bike mit rüberschicken irgendwie...
Schätze das kann man machen wenn man sonst nix zutun hat. 

Aber geil ist es auf jedenfall.


----------



## tonygt (9. Mai 2012)

Amerika ist schon ein Bike Paradise aber auch hier in Europäischer Umgebung kann man super geil Biken und Bike Urlaub machen. Ich war letztes Jahr in Österreich in Leogang was total genial war, dieses Jahr war ich in der Pfalz und fahre sehr wahrscheinlich noch zum Caidom dieses Jahr und wieder nach Leogang. 
Für 4000$ Dollar würd ich mir glaube ich ein neues Fahrrad kaufen, das 3000 Kostet und für die Restlichen tausend nochmal schön Urlaub in EUropa machen


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2012)

Klar gibt es ueberall (bzw. zumindest nicht soweit weg) die Moeglichkeit nett zu biken. Ich bin vor vielen Jahren zur Nebensaison (also bevor all die Deppen einfallen) auf Mallorca (aber weit ab von Palma) gewesen und im Fruehling ist das auch ein beliebtes Ziel fuer Biker - man sieht da ganze Gruppen/Clubs, vor allem mit Rennraedern (also zumindest war das damals so). Ich hatte mir dann auch dort fuer ein paar Tage ein Rennrad ausgeliehen und einige Touren gemacht - auf jeden Fall macht das auch Spass: Recht leere Strassen, ideales Radfahrwetter (warm+sonnig - aber nicht zu warm) und nette Landschaft. 

Ueberhaupt bin ich frueher viel mit dem Rad gefahren und hatte sogar ein anstaendiges MTB. Da habe ich aber auch noch in einer Gegend gewohnt, wo die Landschaft entsprechend war und das Ganze somit Spass machte. Hier ist alles flach wie sonstwas und somit wirkt ein MTB doch ein wenig albern...


----------



## painINprogress (9. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr in Österreich in Leogang was total genial war...



ja der Leo hat schon was ist wirklich schön da muss man sagen. Aber da ich so n Fernweh Typ bin ist mir das nicht weit genug von zuhause weg^^ Bei mir muss es dann schon etwas mehr Abenteuerurlaub sein (Biken Campen keine city im umkreis nur ich mein bester dude und unsre Bikes^^) Und da is für uns gerade Kanada der Ort überhaupt. 

Aber auch Neuseeland, Norwegen und Schottland sind sehr geile Bike Spots wobei Schottland eher für gemächliches fahren von einer Whiskey Destillerie zu anderen^^ 

Unser nächstes Ziel ist für 2013 geplant und zwar geht´s dann Richtung Island ein echt wunderschönes land.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ueberhaupt bin ich frueher viel mit dem Rad gefahren und hatte sogar ein anstaendiges MTB. Da habe ich aber auch noch in einer Gegend gewohnt, wo die Landschaft entsprechend war und das Ganze somit Spass machte. Hier ist alles flach wie sonstwas und somit wirkt ein MTB doch ein wenig albern...



Stimmt... ich hab mir mein neues auch nur gekauft unter der Prämisse, dass ich hier bleibe wo ich momentan wohne... weil ich weiß dass es hier Trails gibt, wo ich es ausfahren kann.
Sonst lohnt sich sowas einfach net.


----------



## myadictivo (9. Mai 2012)

mallorca ist wohl echt geil. zumindest für rennradler. wie es da mtb technisch aussieht bin ich überfragt. aber meine mom und dad sind auch radverrückt und machen da regelmäßig radel-urlaub


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2012)

Stelle mir das auch schwierig vor wenn man sich nicht auskennt.... ohne GPS und Kartenmats biste in der Pampa aufgeschmissen.

Und solche Geräte kosten einige hundert Euro wenns was vernünftiges sein soll.

Neulich stand ich mitten in der Pampa und dann haste so ein "Schild" vor dir.
Kann ja kein Schwein lesen das altdeutsche. Man stelle sich nun noch vor es wäre spanisch, na dann gute Nacht mit der Orientierung. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2012)

Jedes Smartphone hat doch heute GPS und Karten - ich seh da nicht den Sinn eines Extra-Geraetes. Seit ich mein HTC habe benutze ich ausschliesslich das als SatNav.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Jedes Smartphone hat doch heute GPS und Karten - ich seh da nicht den Sinn eines Extra-Geraetes. Seit ich mein HTC habe benutze ich ausschliesslich das als SatNav.



Klemm dein Smartphone mal ans Bike und leg dich damit hin... naja sind 500 Euro im Busch. ^^

Also da verlass ich mich lieber auf Geräte die dafür gemacht sind und entsprechende Schutzausstattung haben.
Gibt ja Leute die ihr Smartphone einfach an den Lenker klemmen, aber die Leute sind wohl noch nie richtig auf die Fresse geflogen... also wenn mans etwas ruppiger angehen lässt, dann wär mir das echt ein zu großes Risiko.


----------



## Ogil (10. Mai 2012)

Gibt ja anstaendige Halter/Taschen/Cases. Einfach dranklemmen (wo die Gefahr ist, dass es abgeht und dann wirklich beschaedigt wird) wuerde ich das Smartphone auch nicht. Aber so lang das Handy irgendwo in der Mitte des Lenkers angebracht ist und nicht wegfliegen kann, ist die Gefahr, dass es irgendwo aufschlaegt nicht sonderlich gross.

PS: Ich denke allerdings auch nicht, dass man sowas unbedingt braucht. Ne Karte und etwas Orientierungssinn haben mir immer gereicht.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Gibt ja anstaendige Halter/Taschen/Cases. Einfach dranklemmen (wo die Gefahr ist, dass es abgeht und dann wirklich beschaedigt wird) wuerde ich das Smartphone auch nicht. Aber so lang das Handy irgendwo in der Mitte des Lenkers angebracht ist und nicht wegfliegen kann, ist die Gefahr, dass es irgendwo aufschlaegt nicht sonderlich gross.
> 
> PS: Ich denke allerdings auch nicht, dass man sowas unbedingt braucht. Ne Karte und etwas Orientierungssinn haben mir immer gereicht.



Stelle es mir irgendwie auch "kultiger" vor mit ner Karte. Sicherlich etwas schwieriger als nur irgendwelche GPS Daten einzugeben, aber hat doch etwas vom Entdeckerfeeling wenn man mit Landkarten herumhantiert.
Sollten allerdings vom Maßstab her passend sein, damit man keine 800 Seiten Wälzer im Rucksack mitschleppen muss. Je nachdem wo man sich befindet.


----------



## painINprogress (10. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Stelle es mir irgendwie auch "kultiger" vor mit ner Karte. Sicherlich etwas schwieriger als nur irgendwelche GPS Daten einzugeben, aber hat doch etwas vom Entdeckerfeeling wenn man mit Landkarten herumhantiert.
> Sollten allerdings vom Maßstab her passend sein, damit man keine 800 Seiten Wälzer im Rucksack mitschleppen muss. Je nachdem wo man sich befindet.



Naja schwer ist es eigendlich garnicht mmit den Karten das ding ist das durch gps/navi usw kaum noch einer ne Karte esen kann.

Ich bevorzuge aber auch Karten die sind für mich iwie vertrauenswürdiger^^


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Naja schwer ist es eigendlich garnicht mmit den Karten das ding ist das durch gps/navi usw kaum noch einer ne Karte esen kann.
> 
> Ich bevorzuge aber auch Karten die sind für mich iwie vertrauenswürdiger^^



Funktionieren auch besser als Navis, Navis zeigen oftmals nur die Richtung und grobes Kartenmaterial an und finden manchmal net wo man grade ist. Haben uns in der Pfalz auch eine ganz normale Karte geholt, damit wir uns zurecht finden, was auch dann deutlich besser ging die Karte in Kombi mit jemanden der sich so ungefähr in der Gegend auskennt.


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2012)

Und wenn die Technik mal streikt, dann haste in der Botanik verschissen. 

Eine Karte kann höchstens nass werden, aber dafür gibts ja Schutzhüllen.


----------



## myadictivo (11. Mai 2012)

also mein gps teil ist schon was älter und wird glaub ich relativ günstig bei ebay gehandelt. nachteil : es ist halt ein riesen klotz, imho ist der bildschirm trotzdem recht klein und um das gerät zu verstehen muss man schon fast studiert haben. außerdem geht mir irgendwie das "entdecken" flöten, wenn ich damit fahr. allerdings so zur sicherheit,standortbestimmung ists eigentlich ganz nett. funktionen wie zurückfahren der strecke und co verhindern im grunde das verfahren und mit den richtigen karten ist auch jeder noch so kleine pfad auf dem display zu erkennen.
ohne scheiss, wie oft kamen mir schon mitten in der pampa leute entgegen die ihre karte ausgepackt haben und mir gezeigt haben wo sie hinwollten, aber garnicht wußten wo sie sind oder sich an ganz anderer stelle vermutet haben  karte bringt also auch nicht immer wirklich was. zumal man im wald ja doch quasi auch 0 orientierungspunkte hat.

zum glück hab ich mittlerweile die baumbeschriftungen kapiert und komm eigentlich gut zurecht. zu anfangszeiten hab ich mich mal böse verfahren. sogar direkt vor meiner haustür. weil ich einem weg mit L bezeichnung nachgefahren bin. ich dachte L steht für den anfangsbuchstaben unseres dorfes. wie ich später gecheckt hab, steht es aber für Limesweg... als ich nach 2 stunden durch den wald irrens endlich wieder häuser gesehn hab, hatte ich tränen der freude in den augen


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich mittlerweile die baumbeschriftungen kapiert und komm eigentlich gut zurecht. zu anfangszeiten hab ich mich mal böse verfahren. sogar direkt vor meiner haustür. weil ich einem weg mit L bezeichnung nachgefahren bin. ich dachte L steht für den anfangsbuchstaben unseres dorfes. wie ich später gecheckt hab, steht es aber für Limesweg... als ich nach 2 stunden durch den wald irrens endlich wieder häuser gesehn hab, hatte ich tränen der freude in den augen



LOL
Die Baumbeschriftungen sind wirklich für den Laien nicht zu verstehen, denke ich.
Vorallem weil von Markierungen über Zahlen und Buchstaben alles dabei ist und man keine Ahnung hat, obs der Förster war oder Holzfäller oder sonst jemand....

Selbst die Wanderwegs-Markierungen mit extra Schildern sind mir größtenteils ein Rätsel wenn man nicht die komplette Legende auswendig gelernt hat.
Von roten Dreiecken über gelbe Kreise und grüne Rechtecke ist da alles dabei in unterschiedlichen Farbkombinationen.... ^^


----------



## myadictivo (11. Mai 2012)

mmhh..die "bunten" zeichen sind meist längere wanderwege. leider gibts dazu aber meist nirgends am weg kartenmaterial und oder eine legende, die das mal aufklärt. aber im netz gibts da meist erklärungen und beschreibungen.
weiße buchstaben mit römischen zeichen sind bei uns den gemeinden zugeordnet. so weiß ich zumindest wenn ich im wald bin, welches dorf ganz in der nähe ist. zumindest wenn ich in dem gebiet "ortskundig" bin.
gelbe zahlen mit kreis drum rum sind bei uns so "naturlehrpfade". das sind meistens immer rundwanderwege, die von nem bestimmt ort aus starten und dann im kreis verlaufen.

ist auch alles schön und gut. manchmal ists auch echt gut ausgeschildert. aber wenn an ner weggabelung auf einmal nix mehr angepinselt ist, das schild weg ist oder der baum auf dem es stand mittlerweile gefällt wurde hatte ich auch schon meinen spass mit lustigem wege raten und abfahren und gucken wo wohl der nächste geheimcode drangepinselt ist ^^


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> mmhh..die "bunten" zeichen sind meist längere wanderwege. leider gibts dazu aber meist nirgends am weg kartenmaterial und oder eine legende, die das mal aufklärt. aber im netz gibts da meist erklärungen und beschreibungen.
> weiße buchstaben mit römischen zeichen sind bei uns den gemeinden zugeordnet. so weiß ich zumindest wenn ich im wald bin, welches dorf ganz in der nähe ist. zumindest wenn ich in dem gebiet "ortskundig" bin.
> gelbe zahlen mit kreis drum rum sind bei uns so "naturlehrpfade". das sind meistens immer rundwanderwege, die von nem bestimmt ort aus starten und dann im kreis verlaufen.
> 
> ist auch alles schön und gut. manchmal ists auch echt gut ausgeschildert. aber wenn an ner weggabelung auf einmal nix mehr angepinselt ist, das schild weg ist oder der baum auf dem es stand mittlerweile gefällt wurde hatte ich auch schon meinen spass mit lustigem wege raten und abfahren und gucken wo wohl der nächste geheimcode drangepinselt ist ^^



Das schlimmste ist vorallem wenn man mal eine Abfahrt nimmt (Waldautobahn wohlgemerkt, kein Trail bzw. Downhill), und mit 50km/h da runterballert und plötzlich feststellt man kommt danach gar nicht mehr hoch und ist irgendwo falsch abgebogen.
Dann haste einen Uphill umsonst der meist Schweiß und Nerven kostet. ^^

Generell bin ich mit Uphills ungefähr doppelt solang beschäftigt wie ich Trails bzw. Downhill dann fahren kann.
Liegt daran, dass man immer ewig braucht bis man oben ist. 

Naja, aber es gibt eben nicht überall nen Lift.... ^^


----------



## Merianna (11. Mai 2012)

Hi
Ihr Bike Profis könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen 
Werd wohl wie es aussieht im August nach Kiel ziehen und brauch da in der Stadt wieder nen Bike, weil ich keine Lust auf überfüllte Busse am Morgen habe.
Hauptsächlich brauch ich es halt um schnell durch die City zu kommen aber sollte auch mal paar Ausflüge in die Landschaft abseits der Straßen aushalten.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch ne Marke oder Modell empfehlen das ich mal probefahren sollte.
Budget nicht mehr als 700€
Wär schön wenn einer von euch paar Vorschläge hat, steh sonst wieder im Laden und kann mich net entscheiden 
Sag schon mal Danke


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr Bike Profis könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen
> Werd wohl wie es aussieht im August nach Kiel ziehen und brauch da in der Stadt wieder nen Bike, weil ich keine Lust auf überfüllte Busse am Morgen habe.
> Hauptsächlich brauch ich es halt um schnell durch die City zu kommen aber sollte auch mal paar Ausflüge in die Landschaft abseits der Straßen aushalten.
> ...



Hi,

also für 700 Euro hast folgende Optionen:

- Anfänger MTB (allerdings Hardtail, also Federgabel vorne, kein Dämpfer hinten), mit Garantie beim Händler und halt Einsteiger-Ausstattung.... 
- gebrauchtes MTB (Fully), aber da musste schon viel Glück haben und dich auskennen, für deine Zwecke eigentlich Quatsch
- deutlich weniger als 700 ausgeben und ein Crossrad nehmen...
- deutlich weniger als 700 ausgeben und ein Cityrad nehmen...

Was dir jetzt lieber ist, hängt davon ab, was du für die Zukunft planst und was du genau machen willst.
Für die Stadt reicht im Grunde genommen jedes 50 Euro Schrottbike - vorallem wir dir sowas nicht geklaut.
Weiß nicht wie groß die DIebstahl Rate in Kiel so ist. ^^

Ich nehm aber an du möchtest kein Schrottreifes, was nur von A nach B fährt.
Also würde an deiner Stelle zu einem Crossrad greifen. Hersteller und Modell mässig kenn ich mich da aber null aus - ich glaube dass das in der Kategorie kaum einen Unterschied macht, solange die Bauteile kein Baumarkt Schrott sind.

Was ich an deiner Stelle auf jedenfall vermeiden würde, wäre ein Baumarkt MTB zu kaufen (alles was nach Mountainbike aussieht, aber keins ist und weniger als 500 Euro kostet).
Die sind nicht nur bockschwer sondern haben auch einfach Schrottkomponenten verbaut.

Für deinen Zweck wäre also erste Empfehlung ein* Crossrad - ohne Federgabel*, Starrgabel reicht völlig aus und da haste keine Wartungsprobleme mit.
Kannst auch mal über die Feldwege preschen solange du dort bleibst. 
STVO-Ausstattung haste da auch bei wenn du bei nem vernünftigen Händler kaufst - dazu eine Garantie... mehr wie 500 Euro wirst du da nicht ausgeben müssen für so ein Crossrad.

Google mal und poste hier was du so findest, oder frag den örtlichen Händler.

*Welchen Händler ich meiden würde:*

BOC (MTB Baumarkt) - persönliche Erfahrung

Die wollen einem billige MTBs andrehen mit Schrottausstattung, sobald du das Wort Landstraße, Feldweg oder Wald erwähnst.


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das Focus - "Cypress HT 2.0" und bin damit zufrieden ;D Hab es damals für 600&#8364; gekriegt.
Du kannst ja mal deinen Händler verlinken, dann könnte man dir bei Kauf vor Ort helfen. 

Edit: Jetzt wollte ich eig noch mehr schreiben aber Konov hat schon alles weggenommen *lach*

Edit die 2. : Gibt es denn Wünsche wie Farbe oder Hersteller?


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich habe das Focus - "Cypress HT 2.0" und bin damit zufrieden ;D Hab es damals für 600€ gekriegt.
> Du kannst ja mal deinen Händler verlinken, dann könnte man dir bei Kauf vor Ort helfen.
> 
> Edit: Jetzt wollte ich eig noch mehr schreiben aber Konov hat schon alles weggenommen *lach*



Jo ist halt ein gutes Einsteiger MTB. ^^
Hab ja auch ein Focus. Glaube aber dass es für Merianna ziemlich witzlos ist, weil er keine Federgabel braucht - weder für Stadt noch für Feldwege.

Nur weil an jedem Schrottbike heutzutage eine Gabel ist, denken viele man bräuchte das.... ist aber Quark, denn die Dinger sind vorallem wartungsintensiv. 
Und jemand der es nicht als Sport betreibt hat damit nur Stress.


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn man "schnell" durch die City will ist dann ein bisschen Federung schon nicht schlecht ... 

Naja, ich warte noch auf die Verlinkung des Händlers und dann könnte man dort mal nachgucken

Edit : Hier mein liebster deutscher Dirtbikefahrer 

http://vimeo.com/28628054


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Mai 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Werd wohl wie es aussieht im August nach Kiel ziehen



Müsste ich jetzt neu kaufen, würde ich wohl wieder die Abstellmöglichkeiten in meine Überlegung einbeziehen - so seltsam das klingen mag. Mein cooles, superleichtes schwarzes Bike war eine Woche nach dem Umzug weg. Kein Fahrradkeller oder geschützte Möglichkeiten mehr.
Beim neuen also paar Euro gespart, weil ich nicht mehr aufs Gewicht achten brauchte (gab ja nichts, wohin ich es hätte schleppen können). Farbe gewählt, die besser schützt, als jedes mönströse Schloss ... postgelb.


----------



## Merianna (11. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
denke werd mich dann in die Richtung Crossbike orientieren wie Konov es vorgeschlagen hat denke so eins sollte passen für meine Ansprüche
Händler hab ich viele in der Gegend ich link einfach mal den bei dem ich mein letztes Bike gekauft habe was aber schon paar Jahre her ist 
LINK aber ich weiß ja jetzt in welche Richtung ich gucken sollte
in paar Wochen sind die letzten Prüfungen dann werd ich mal schauen ob sich was passendes findet

noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an euch

Edit: Farbe egal ausser wenns pink etc ist , Hersteller hab ich kein Plan


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2012)

Was ich unter deinem Link so gesehen hab, sind wohl viele Cross Bikes von Stevens... auf jedenfall ist das kein Superschrott... ^^


----------



## Merianna (11. Mai 2012)

Werd mich auch mal in Kiel schlau machen hab da heut einen Fahrradladen nach dem anderen gesehn als ich durch die Stadt gefahren bin 
Wenn ich was in die engere Auswahl genommen habe sag ich Bescheid und frag noch mal nach Rat 
Aber erstmal noch die letzten nervigen Prüfungen und dann das Vergnügen


----------



## painINprogress (11. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Edit : Hier mein liebster deutscher Dirtbikefahrer
> 
> http://vimeo.com/28628054



Also ich bin ja n absoluter Park/Hallen Gegner (ich weis nicht warum aber ich mags einfach nicht^^) aber das Vid ist doch echt gut er fährt für meinen Geschmack zwar viel zu Clean/Smoth (Dirten muss mehr geshreddet werden^^) aber he super style und fäääte trick hat er am start^^


----------



## tonygt (11. Mai 2012)

Er fährt halt sehr sauber zumindest in dem Vid sind halt nur die saubersten Tricks drauf. Find aber allgemein Dirt Vids eher fad, ist fast immer das selbe und gibt meist nur 1-2 Trick in Vids die man so noch net gesehen hat.


----------



## painINprogress (11. Mai 2012)

Ich schau selbst auch eher weniger Dirt vids aus eben diesem grund, dafür rocken Freeride/BigMountain um so doller!! (NWD 1-unendlich^^)


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2012)

Grad wieder ne geile MTB Tour gemacht... im Grunde nur eine Hausrunde über rund 20km, aber mittlerweile hab ich in die Runde ein paar Trails integriert was das ganze zeitweise recht flowig macht.

GEIL


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2012)

heute nach der frühschicht keinen trieb mehr gehabt. außerdem wars extrem windig und sah verdammt nach viel regen aus..hoffe morgen vor der spät bin ich besser motiviert und wetter bleibt stabil..
dann 2 wochen uuuurlaub. auf meinem programm steht definitiv jeden tag ne tour. mal gucken obs mein zustand erlaubt


----------



## H2OTest (13. Mai 2012)

Heute ca 200 Bilder bei ner Bmx Session geschossen


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

mit kumpel wollt ich eigentlich auch schon mal paar bike fotos machen. mal gucken, vll klappts ja demnächst mal.
die woche werd ich mir mal neue gefilde geben MTB-Sulzbach
außerdem sind wohl auch am wochenende auch wieder CTFs geplant..

 genial..letztes mal bin ich da glaub vor 2 jahren mitgefahren und dann hatte ich den termin immer verpennt und oder dienst


----------



## tonygt (14. Mai 2012)

Dieses Wochende sind die Dirt Master in Winterberg, ich werd wohl am Freitag und Samstag da sein.


----------



## painINprogress (14. Mai 2012)

JEAH wenn alles funzt ich auch  muss nur mal meinen cheffe überreden mich gehen zu lassen (kurzer bick in den spiegel:" Los du Sack gib mir Urlaub!") ok geregelt^^

das wird wieder richtig schee^^


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieses Wochende sind die Dirt Master in Winterberg, ich werd wohl am Freitag und Samstag da sein.


würde ich am mittwoch nicht operiert wäre ich auch da ...


----------



## H2OTest (18. Mai 2012)

bis weihnachten habe ich wohl genug geld furn dirtbike, also entweder n dirtbike oder eine slr


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> bis weihnachten habe ich wohl genug geld furn dirtbike, also entweder n dirtbike oder eine slr



Ich denke auch schon über die ersten Upgrades meines Bikes nach 

Aber erstmal steht noch bissl Ausrüstung an.


----------



## myadictivo (21. Mai 2012)

an upgraden ist bei mir garnicht zu denken  die laufenden kosten fressen das bißl was am monatsende übrig ist meistens auf 
wobei ich eh nicht wüßte was ich an nem (meinem) radel umbauen sollte.

die woche war echt übel. absuchten vor d3 sowie zeitweise regenwetter hat seinen tribut gezollt und ich bin nicht groß zum radeln gekommen. die zwei ausfahrten die ich mir genehmigt habe waren dann auch von muskelschmerz aller erster güte gekennzeichnet. schön wenn man krampfend im wald steht und nix mehr geht und selbst schieben/laufen sich anfühlt wie messerstiche ^^


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> an upgraden ist bei mir garnicht zu denken  die laufenden kosten fressen das bißl was am monatsende übrig ist meistens auf
> wobei ich eh nicht wüßte was ich an nem (meinem) radel umbauen sollte.
> 
> die woche war echt übel. absuchten vor d3 sowie zeitweise regenwetter hat seinen tribut gezollt und ich bin nicht groß zum radeln gekommen. die zwei ausfahrten die ich mir genehmigt habe waren dann auch von muskelschmerz aller erster güte gekennzeichnet. schön wenn man krampfend im wald steht und nix mehr geht und selbst schieben/laufen sich anfühlt wie messerstiche ^^




Ein Glück dass ich kein D3 zocke. 

Denke diese Woche steht noch der ein oder andere Ausritt an.

Mein Wunschzettel den ich bis Ende Juni einlösen werde vom Geburtstagsgeld:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neue Brille mit Klarsicht und Sonnengläsern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Standpumpe (endlich)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knie und Ellbogenschützer


Insgesamt gute 200 Euro... Geburtstag muss endlich her


----------



## myadictivo (21. Mai 2012)

hehe..brillen find ich jedes jahr im wald zu dutzenden  sogar manchmal was besseres als die 4,99 aldi dinger..mittlerweile halt ich garnicht mehr an und ne standpumpe haben wir zum glück.
wobei ich denke, ich sollte mal meine handpumpe überprüfen. die ist mir vor 2 jahren auseinander gefallen, wurde notdürftig geklebt und seit dem nicht mehr benutzt. vorm nächsten plattfuß sollte ich wissen ob sie noch geht, sonst steh ich dumm da 

überleg mir nen breiteren lenker zu besorgen fürs mtb, da ich mich immer mehr dabei erwische, dass ich meine hände zur hälfte über den lenker hängen hab, weils irgendwie bequemer ist. aber das steht ganz hinten auf meiner liste


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hehe..brillen find ich jedes jahr im wald zu dutzenden  sogar manchmal was besseres als die 4,99 aldi dinger..mittlerweile halt ich garnicht mehr an und ne standpumpe haben wir zum glück.
> wobei ich denke, ich sollte mal meine handpumpe überprüfen. die ist mir vor 2 jahren auseinander gefallen, wurde notdürftig geklebt und seit dem nicht mehr benutzt. vorm nächsten plattfuß sollte ich wissen ob sie noch geht, sonst steh ich dumm da
> 
> überleg mir nen breiteren lenker zu besorgen fürs mtb, da ich mich immer mehr dabei erwische, dass ich meine hände zur hälfte über den lenker hängen hab, weils irgendwie bequemer ist. aber das steht ganz hinten auf meiner liste



Nen breiter Lenker ist angenehm zu fahren, aber sollte nicht zu breit sein, sonst kriegt man auf engen Trails Probleme, bin schon ab und zu fast irgendwo am Baum hängen geblieben


----------



## tonygt (21. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nen breiter Lenker ist angenehm zu fahren, aber sollte nicht zu breit sein, sonst kriegt man auf engen Trails Probleme, bin schon ab und zu fast irgendwo am Baum hängen geblieben



Muss man halt mit einkalkulieren ^^ breiter länger gibt einem vor allem beim Bergabfahren halt mehr sicherheit, da man automatisch die Arme weiter auseinader hat ich fahr grad nen ~700mm, mein Mitbewohner ist jetzt letztens auf 800mm Umgestiegen.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

Was Würdet ihr für ein Dirtbike empfehlen ( Kaufzeit wohl März nächstes Jahr) für ca 900 €? 

Eigentlich habe ich mir für Weihnachten das YT Industries Firstlove rausgesucht, dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich im Winter eh nicht fahren kann und will bis zu meinem Geburtstag warten.


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Was Würdet ihr für ein Dirtbike empfehlen ( Kaufzeit wohl März nächstes Jahr) für ca 900 €?
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich mir für Weihnachten das YT Industries Firstlove rausgesucht, dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich im Winter eh nicht fahren kann und will bis zu meinem Geburtstag warten.



Naja am besten wartest du erstmal die neuen Modelle 2013 ab... im März dürfte da ja schon was aufm Markt sein.
Oder wenn du halt was günstigeres möchtest, kannste ja ein 2012er Modell abgreifen. Wobei ich glaube, die werden im Herbst dieses Jahr bereits reduziert. Im März 2013 dürfte man da nicht mehr viel bekommen, aber weiß es nicht genau.


----------



## tonygt (23. Mai 2012)

Kenne mich in der richtung nicht so aus, weiß aber das viele einem Raten eher was günstiges zu besorgen, da das mehr als ausreichend ist und wenn mal was kaputt geht es nicht so teuer wird. Sonst würde ich einfach mal im IBC vorbeischauen, da gibts irgendwo auch nen Dirt unter Forum wo man dir sicherlich helfen kann.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> vorm nächsten plattfuß sollte ich wissen ob sie noch geht, sonst steh ich dumm da



heut war es soweit  ein kompletter ca 2-3cm langer und übelst fetter holzsplitter hat sich komplett durch die decke gedrückt und war sogar fast im schlauch verschwunden. hab nicht schlecht gestaunt beim flicken.
positiv : handpumpe funktioniert noch
negativ : die decke ist wohl hinüber, denk die nächsten ausfahrten drückt sich bestimmt kleines steinchen oder ähnliches durch das mortz loch..

aaaber

kann ich mal die continental speedkings testen die ich hier noch liegen hab


----------



## painINprogress (24. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Was Würdet ihr für ein Dirtbike empfehlen ( Kaufzeit wohl März nächstes Jahr) für ca 900 €?
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich mir für Weihnachten das YT Industries Firstlove rausgesucht, dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich im Winter eh nicht fahren kann und will bis zu meinem Geburtstag warten.



Also ich kann da aus erfahrung immer wieder gern die specialized dirt bikes ( besonderst die P. serien  ) dir nahe legen.

Du bekommst zwar auch für deutlich weniger Geld n gute Dirt aber bei den Spec. bist du immer gut aufeghoben sehr gut verarbeitet stabiel, leicht und lassen sich sehr gut fahren. (und ne lebenslange garantie aufen ramen gibet auch^^)

Werf doch da ma ein Auge druff.

MfG


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

Ihr habt einen Biker mehr,aber Psssscht!


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2012)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Also ich kann da aus erfahrung immer wieder gern die specialized dirt bikes ( besonderst die P. serien  ) dir nahe legen.
> 
> Du bekommst zwar auch für deutlich weniger Geld n gute Dirt aber bei den Spec. bist du immer gut aufeghoben sehr gut verarbeitet stabiel, leicht und lassen sich sehr gut fahren. (und ne lebenslange garantie aufen ramen gibet auch^^)
> 
> ...



Die Specialized verkaufen aber im Vergleich immer relativ teure Bikes hab ich gehört.... quasi der Apple unter den Bike Herstellern.

@LarsW
Willkommen


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> @LarsW
> Willkommen



Besten Dank!
Und tu´dir selbst einen gefallen und kaufe diese Standpumpe nicht!


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Besten Dank!
> Und tu´dir selbst einen gefallen und kaufe diese Standpumpe nicht!



Warum nicht? Die hat ziemlich gute Bewertungen und kostet nur 20 Euro


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

Wo ich noch im örtlichen Bikeladen nebenher gejobt habe,ging die täglich als defekt zurück.
Gib ein wenig mehr aus,und sei bis zu deinem Lebensende glücklich.


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Wo ich noch im örtlichen Bikeladen nebenher gejobt habe,ging die täglich als defekt zurück.
> Gib ein wenig mehr aus,und sei bis zu deinem Lebensende glücklich.



Danke für den Tipp, werde drüber nachdenken.
Noch ist die Pumpe nicht gekauft. ^^


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

Ich kann Sie nur empfehlen.Benutze ich selber.
Auf mein Rennrad kommen 8 Bar- ich meine das wären drei,bis vier mal Pumpen (von 2 bzw. 3 Bar ausgegangen.).
Und meine Eltern benutzen das Teil sogar für´n Wohnwagen. ;D


----------



## tonygt (25. Mai 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ich kann Sie nur empfehlen.Benutze ich selber.
> Auf mein Rennrad kommen 8 Bar- ich meine das wären drei,bis vier mal Pumpen (von 2 bzw. 3 Bar ausgegangen.).
> Und meine Eltern benutzen das Teil sogar für´n Wohnwagen. ;D



Rennradreifen hat auch kein Volumen da hat man 8 Bar Fix drauf


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Rennradreifen hat auch kein Volumen da hat man 8 Bar Fix drauf



Das stimmt natürlich.Aber ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache,dass die 8 Bar (oder meinetwegen 3 Bar für MTB.) ziemlich fix drauf sind.


----------



## tonygt (25. Mai 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich.Aber ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache,dass die 8 Bar (oder meinetwegen 3 Bar für MTB.) ziemlich fix drauf sind.



Ich fahr 1,8 Bar


----------



## H2OTest (28. Mai 2012)

Das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde ich gerne in den sommerferien schaffen ...


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Das
> [...]
> 
> würde ich gerne in den sommerferien schaffen ...



Da haste dir aber viel vorgenommen


----------



## H2OTest (28. Mai 2012)

ich muss halt gucken ob mein knie das hermacht


----------



## tonygt (28. Mai 2012)

Lohnt sich die Abfahrt denn wenigstens? 1k Hm sind nicht wenig allerdings mehr als machbar aber so hoch würd ich nur fahren wenn ich weiß das mich von oben ein genialer Trail erwartet ^^


----------



## H2OTest (28. Mai 2012)

es geht eher um die hochfahrt um mir selber zuzeigen dass es wieder "geht"


----------



## tonygt (28. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> es geht eher um die hochfahrt um mir selber zuzeigen dass es wieder "geht"



Pff warum macht man sowas ? 
Berg auffahren ist Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Mai 2012)

mal gucken muss dann auch wieder nach bad harzburg zurück xD


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Pff warum macht man sowas ?
> Berg auffahren ist Mittel zum Zweck.



Soll auch Leute geben die den Uphill zum trainieren nötigen ^^


----------



## tonygt (28. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Soll auch Leute geben die den Uphill zum trainieren nötigen ^^



Solang sie dann auch den "Downhill" runterfahren und nicht einen auf Asphalt Cowboy machen ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.

Wobei wenn wir grade mal beim Thema sind, ich weiß nicht aus welchen Bundesländern ihr alle so kommt aber bei uns in Hessen siehts grad echt beschissen aus was MTB fahren im Wald angeht. Es ist derzeit sehr wahrscheinlich das Mitte des Sommers ein neues Gesetz kommt, womit es uns MTB Fahrern nur noch erlaubt ist, auf 2 Meter breiten Wegen die ganzjährig von von KFZ behfahren werden, zu fahren. Was heisst nur noch Forstpiste rauf und runter nichts mehr mit im Wald fahren, es drohen Geldstrafen zwischen 30 und 300 Euro. 
Wenn das so durchkommt wird es einen riese Krach geben und es werden sich auf jeden Fall klare Fronten bildern. Es ist nicht auszuschließen das in anderen Bundesländern etwas ähnliches nicht auch kommen könnte. Deswegen für alle die es intressiert unten ein Link zur FB Gruppe, ausserdem gibt es auch im IBC einen Thread der dauerhaft geupdatet wird.
Wichtig ist halt vor allem das ganze an die breite Masse zu bringen, die Zahl der MTB hat Rapide zugenohmen, nur ist das halt den Politikern scheinbar noch nicht so bewusst. Derzeit sieht es halt so aus das nur die wenigsten davon etwas mitbekommen haben, deswegen vor allem an die Leute aus Hessen gebt das ganze weiter und verbreitet die Information.

Facebook Gruppe

IBC Änderung Forstgesetz Hessen


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Solang sie dann auch den "Downhill" runterfahren und nicht einen auf Asphalt Cowboy machen ist das vollkommen in Ordnung.



Naja, jeder wie er mag sag ich immer...

Fände es auch hirnrissig nur den Berg hochzufahren, wenn oben nix auf mich warten würde.
Aber gibt ja genug Mountainbiker in ihren Ganzkörperkondomen die mit 4000 Euro Bikes den Berg hochkurbeln, nur um dann auf ner Waldautobahn wieder herunterzufahren. ^^




tonygt schrieb:


> Wobei wenn wir grade mal beim Thema sind, ich weiß nicht aus welchen Bundesländern ihr alle so kommt aber bei uns in Hessen siehts grad echt beschissen aus was MTB fahren im Wald angeht. Es ist derzeit sehr wahrscheinlich das Mitte des Sommers ein neues Gesetz kommt, womit es uns MTB Fahrern nur noch erlaubt ist, auf 2 Meter breiten Wegen die ganzjährig von von KFZ behfahren werden, zu fahren. Was heisst nur noch Forstpiste rauf und runter nichts mehr mit im Wald fahren, es drohen Geldstrafen zwischen 30 und 300 Euro.
> Wenn das so durchkommt wird es einen riese Krach geben und es werden sich auf jeden Fall klare Fronten bildern. Es ist nicht auszuschließen das in anderen Bundesländern etwas ähnliches nicht auch kommen könnte. Deswegen für alle die es intressiert unten ein Link zur FB Gruppe, ausserdem gibt es auch im IBC einen Thread der dauerhaft geupdatet wird.
> Wichtig ist halt vor allem das ganze an die breite Masse zu bringen, die Zahl der MTB hat Rapide zugenohmen, nur ist das halt den Politikern scheinbar noch nicht so bewusst. Derzeit sieht es halt so aus das nur die wenigsten davon etwas mitbekommen haben, deswegen vor allem an die Leute aus Hessen gebt das ganze weiter und verbreitet die Information.
> 
> ...



Also gelesen hab ich davon auch schon, wusste aber nicht dass es Realität wird. Hoffe in Niedersachsen ist es nicht der Fall. Danke auf jedenfall für den Link


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Es ist derzeit sehr wahrscheinlich das Mitte des Sommers ein neues Gesetz kommt, womit es uns MTB Fahrern nur noch erlaubt ist, auf 2 Meter breiten Wegen die ganzjährig von von KFZ behfahren werden, zu fahren.
> 
> Wichtig ist halt vor allem das ganze an die breite Masse zu bringen, die Zahl der MTB hat Rapide zugenohmen, nur ist das halt den Politikern scheinbar noch nicht so bewusst.



Ich finde diese Gesetzesinitiative selbst bescheiden, auch wenn ich selten durch die Wildnis gurke.
Allerdings haben es diesmal nicht die 'Politiker' verzapft. Jedenfalls ist es nicht ihrem Regulierungswahn entsprungen. Bei mir im Ministerium haben wir auch eine Abteilung für Forsten. Die haben letztes Jahr einen Ausflug organisiert, um das Arbeitsgebiet besser kennenzulernen (Abteilung kam neu zu uns aus einem anderen Ministerium).
Na lange Rede ... die haben uns dann ne Menge erzählt, als wir durch den Wald juckelten. Auch zum Thema MTB-Fahrer und welche Probleme das für 'den Wald' nach sich zieht.

Ich will das nicht bewerten, Forstler ticken einfach anders. Pflanzen heute nen Baum und hoffen, dass ihre Enkel damit pfleglich umgehen. Ich habe verstanden, was das Problem mit Radfahrern ist, aber nicht, warum es nun die ganze Forstwirtschaft bedroht. Zumindest nicht in so einem waldreichen Ländle wie Brandenburg.

Also um zum Punkt zu kommen: die Forstleute haben die Einschränkungen initiiert.


----------



## tonygt (29. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Gesetzesinitiative selbst bescheiden, auch wenn ich selten durch die Wildnis gurke.
> Allerdings haben es diesmal nicht die 'Politiker' verzapft. Jedenfalls ist es nicht ihrem Regulierungswahn entsprungen. Bei mir im Ministerium haben wir auch eine Abteilung für Forsten. Die haben letztes Jahr einen Ausflug organisiert, um das Arbeitsgebiet besser kennenzulernen (Abteilung kam neu zu uns aus einem anderen Ministerium).
> Na lange Rede ... die haben uns dann ne Menge erzählt, als wir durch den Wald juckelten. Auch zum Thema MTB-Fahrer und welche Probleme das für 'den Wald' nach sich zieht.
> 
> ...



Joa aber die Politik stimmt drüber und beschliess das Gesetz, das die Lobby die dahinter steckt der Forst ist eigentlich klar.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Joa aber die Politik stimmt drüber und beschliess das Gesetz, das die Lobby die dahinter steckt der Forst ist eigentlich klar.



Lobby? Naja, wenn man Forstarbeiter als Lobbyisten bezeichnen möchte..

Und was ist dieses Konstrukt 'die Politik'? Forstarbeiter bereden das in den Forstämtern, die geben es dann an die übergeordnete Behörde weiter, Gutachter und Fachleute begucken sich das Ganze, man kommt zu einem Ergebnis, es wird ein Gesetzesentwurf gemacht. Der wird durch sämtliche Instanzen gereicht und am Ende wird es von jemanden unterschrieben, der sich auf die Vorarbeit der (unpolitischen) Fachleute verlassen muss.
Sollte man die Befürchtung haben, dass ein solches Gesetz den eigenen Interessen entgegensteht, könnte man es damit mal versuchen: Petitionsausschuss Hessen
Das macht 'die Politik' auch etwas greifbarer.


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe das Problem an sich nicht. Wieso machen MTBler den Wald mehr kaputt als andere Wanderer?

Ich passe immer auf, dass ich keinerlei Sachen im Wald hinterlasse, kein Müll, höchstens mal nen Apfel, der dann schön in das Biotop hineinsackt 
Und die meisten MTBler von denen ich so höre und lese, sind alles Naturfreunde und erfreuen sich daran, die Natur zu erleben und sie auch zu pflegen und nicht sie kaputt zu machen.

Gibt vielleicht auch ein paar jugendliche Downhill oder Freeride Junkies denen das eher egal ist.
Aber man kann die ja nicht über einen Kamm scheren.


Übrigens:
Wenns die Natur nicht gäbe, wäre das Mountainbiken gar nicht mein Hobby geworden.
Eigentlich ist es sogar der Hauptgrund neben dem Spass am Fahren, warum ichs überhaupt mache. Da kann ich aber nur für mich sprechen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem an sich nicht.



Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, wirklich offensichtlich ist das Problem für mich auch nicht, obwohl ich es ausführlich erläutert bekommen habe von einem Forstarbeiter. Zwar habe ich die Auswirkungen des Radfahrens/Reitens verstanden, allerdings sah ich da nicht so ein riesen Problem. Liegt wohl daran, dass ein Wald für mich eine Ansammlung von Bäumen ist, für den Forstler ist es eine eigene Welt.
Jedenfalls sind nicht allein die MTBler betroffen bzw. Grund für diese Überlegungen. Reiter betrifft es ebenso, teils 'sind sie sogar das größere Problem'.

Hier mal eine Übersicht, was wo erlaubt und untersagt ist:
mountain-bike-magazin


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

Grossbrand heut morgen bei meinem Bike-Versender 

Hoffentlich ist das meiste heil geblieben





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8XF949kgyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Mai 2012)

Ich nehm die Bikes mit "Rauchschaden"


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

Oh ich hab 7000 Beiträge


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Grossbrand heut morgen bei meinem Bike-Versender
> 
> Hoffentlich ist das meiste heil geblieben


Das Fundament ... eventuell. Reich bebildert und ausführlich Bocholter-Borkener Volksblatt 

Edit: vielleicht doch noch was übrig. Zwar nicht von der Halle, aber wie es ausschaut, hat die halbe Stadt geholfen, möglichst viel Ware zu retten (so um Bild 50 und 80 rum in dem verlinkten Bericht zu sehen)


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Das Fundament ... eventuell. Reich bebildert und ausführlich Bocholter-Borkener Volksblatt
> 
> Edit: vielleicht doch noch was übrig. Zwar nicht von der Halle, aber wie es ausschaut, hat die halbe Stadt geholfen, möglichst viel Ware zu retten (so um Bild 50 und 80 rum in dem verlinkten Bericht zu sehen)



Jo das sind wirklich witzige Bilder wie alle Leute mit anpacken... scheint ja noch einiges gerettet worden zu sein.


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2012)

http://vimeo.com/15929380

Was für unglaubliche Eier braucht man um dieses Bike-Bergsteigen zu veranstalten...?
Die Leute sind einfach nur lebensmüde, aber unglaubliche Skills...


----------



## tonygt (2. Juli 2012)

*Ridiculously photogenic downhill rider*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2012)

ROFL


----------



## tonygt (3. Juli 2012)

Das Fernweh packt mich bei dem Video wieder, ich wahr kurz davor mir einfach ein Auto zu krallen Fahrrad reinzuschmeißen und ab richtung Alpen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6c7EcnG5p4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Wow... atemberaubende Kulisse und Eier aus Stahl, so wie die da runter heizen 

Tolles Video... gerne mehr davon!


----------



## tonygt (4. Juli 2012)

Müsste man sich Strength in Numbers kaufen leider kostet der Film 30$.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Müsste man sich Strength in Numbers kaufen leider kostet der Film 30$.



Ach na dann lieber doch nit


----------



## tonygt (4. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach na dann lieber doch nit



Wobei ich grad überlege ob man nichtmal bei Red Bull anfragen sollte, ob wir den Film bei uns in der Sport Uni zeigen dürfen. Haben uns da auch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Snowboad film angeschaut, dessen Name ich aber vergessen hab


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wobei ich grad überlege ob man nichtmal bei Red Bull anfragen sollte, ob wir den Film bei uns in der Sport Uni zeigen dürfen. Haben uns da auch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit einen Snowboad film angeschaut, dessen Name ich aber vergessen hab



Ist schon toll sowas... wenn es die Popularität steigern kann, warum nicht?


----------



## tonygt (4. Juli 2012)

Genau bevor ichs wieder vergesse Bikeverbot in meinem Heimatbundesland rückt näher. Hier einige Links inlcusive einer Petition bei der ich sehr dankbar wäre wenn ihr da mitmachen würdet und möglichst viele andere überzeugt auch mitzumachen. Auf der Petitions Seite stehen auch nochmal alle Infos was genau passiert was dagegen spricht usw.

MTB-News Artikel

Petition


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juli 2012)

Der Film hieß "The Art of flight"  

@ Konov vllt mal hier http://videos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10399/page:141/sort:Video.views/direction:asc reingucken


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Der Film hieß "The Art of flight"
> 
> @ Konov vllt mal hier http://videos.mtb-ne...s/direction:asc reingucken



Das Video Archiv von MTB News kenn ich^^
Aber ist halt immer schwer so die BESTEN Vids zu finden, jedenfalls was meine Ansprüche betrifft.


----------



## tonygt (5. Juli 2012)

Ansonsten halt mal bei Pinkbike schauen oder allgemein schau ich mir immer die Videos Threads im MTB News Forum an und die Filmfreitage da sind fast immer zumindest gute dabei aber nur die ganz guten schaffen das dann auch hier her


----------



## Slayed (6. Juli 2012)

Moin an die Hessen von euch, auch wenn ich selbst kein MTB fahre, aber ich dachte mir mal dass ich es hier mitteile.
Einschränkungen im Lieblingssport sind ja eh immer Dooof 
Eine Petition gegen ein Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern, am besten lest ihr es euch selbst durch.
http://openpetition.de/petition/online/open-trails-hessen-mountainbiker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## tonygt (6. Juli 2012)

Slayed schrieb:


> Moin an die Hessen von euch, auch wenn ich selbst kein MTB fahre, aber ich dachte mir mal dass ich es hier mitteile.
> Einschränkungen im Lieblingssport sind ja eh immer Dooof
> Eine Petition gegen ein Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern, am besten lest ihr es euch selbst durch.
> http://openpetition....essens-waeldern



Hab ich schon mal bissel weiter oben gepostet, mich würde es ja direkt betreffen bin Hesse und wohne auch noch in der nähe von dem Berg der sehr wahrscheinlich Auslöser von dem ganzen Ding war. Wo ich volldreist am Sonntag wieder fahren werde


----------



## myadictivo (13. Juli 2012)

pfff..afaik war sowas schonmal angedacht, erinner mich zumindest dunkel an irgend ne email dich ich mal von nem verwandten bekommen hab der ebenfalls mtb fährt..
wie wollen sie sowas denn umsetzen ?! allein hier im direkten umkreis von 5km gibts 23432545456 wurzelpfädchen ^^ alg2 bezieher als 1 euro jobber hilfspolizisten einstellen und fahrradfahrer anhalten ?!

ich fahr im wald wo ich will und kann..basta  außerdem seh ich alle 100 jahre mal nen mensch wenn ich hier im wald unterwegs bin. wenn man dann noch brav anhält, einen schönen tag wünscht und dann weiterfährt hat man sich auch nicht den unmut der braven spaziergänger gezogen


----------



## tonygt (13. Juli 2012)

Naja an sich geht es ja vor allem um irgendwelche Ballungs Gebiete wie z.b. der Feldberg im Taunus, da stellen die sich mal 2-3 Wochen mit 3 Mannschaften Polizei inklusive Reiterstaffel hin und und sammeln da Reihenweise die Leute auf die ausm Trail geschossen kommen ein. Die Signal Wirkung von so einer Aktion wäre extrem hoch und würde zu einem noch größeren Aufschrei in der Szene führen als jetzt eh schon. Das sie nicht alle Biker bekommen und nicht alle Wälder überwachen können is klar aber wenn sie dich einmal erwischen bist du halt dran.


----------



## myadictivo (13. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Naja an sich geht es ja vor allem um irgendwelche Ballungs Gebiete wie z.b. der Feldberg im Taunus, da stellen die sich mal 2-3 Wochen mit 3 Mannschaften Polizei inklusive Reiterstaffel hin und und sammeln da Reihenweise die Leute auf die ausm Trail geschossen kommen ein. Die Signal Wirkung von so einer Aktion wäre extrem hoch und würde zu einem noch größeren Aufschrei in der Szene führen als jetzt eh schon. Das sie nicht alle Biker bekommen und nicht alle Wälder überwachen können is klar aber wenn sie dich einmal erwischen bist du halt dran.



ach..genauso wie ich dran bin wenn ich wieder mal nicht aufm beschilderten radweg unterwegs bin, weils da vor scherben und schlaglöchern nur so wimmelt oder (sollte sie kommen) die helmpflicht missachten werde


----------



## tonygt (14. Juli 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ach..genauso wie ich dran bin wenn ich wieder mal nicht aufm beschilderten radweg unterwegs bin, weils da vor scherben und schlaglöchern nur so wimmelt oder (sollte sie kommen) die helmpflicht missachten werde



Wobei die Bußgelder dafür glaube deutlich geringer sind, als wenn man im Wald fährt es wird ja von Bußgeldern geredet die stellenweise höher sind als Bußgelder die man bekommt wenn man auf einer Autobahn wendet.


----------



## myadictivo (18. Juli 2012)

ach, schaun wir mal..hab mir mal die seite bei facebook zugefügt und bin da immer auf dem neusten stand 

frag mich wie sich das mit artikel 11 GG vereinen läßt  aber bin auch kein jurist 

edit : FAQ vom hessischen Ministerium

da steht jetzt nur, dass man bei wiederholter zuwiderhandlung mal ordnungsgelder verhängen..
mmhh..seh mich jetzt eigentlich in meiner nutzung der wälder auch nicht wirklich beschnitten.

allerdings fand ich die stelle recht lustig :

*11. Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass ich in Zukunft nur noch auf Waldwegen Rad fahren darf, die auch für große Autos geeignet sind. Ist das so richtig?*
 Nein. Auch feste Waldwege, auf denen im Hinblick auf die Wegesbreite zum Beispiel ein Kleinstwagen wie ein Smart oder ein Polo fahren könnte, stehen für das Radfahren im Wald und für das Mountainbiking grundsätzlich zur Verfügung.

edit 2 : heute mal kein regen ?! da fahr ich gleich mal ne runde im wald ^^


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> allerdings fand ich die stelle recht lustig :
> 
> *11. Ich habe im Internet gelesen, dass ich in Zukunft nur noch auf Waldwegen Rad fahren darf, die auch für große Autos geeignet sind. Ist das so richtig?*
> Nein. Auch feste Waldwege, auf denen im Hinblick auf die Wegesbreite zum Beispiel ein Kleinstwagen wie ein Smart oder ein Polo fahren könnte, stehen für das Radfahren im Wald und für das Mountainbiking grundsätzlich zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo mal sehen, ein kleiner 20km Trip durch den örtlichen Wald könnte heute drin sein....

Zur Stelle:
ROFL das ist echt ein ziemlicher Fail seitens der Betreiber oder wer auch immer dieses FAQ verfasst hat. 
Dass mittlerweile sogar zwischen breiten und weniger breiten Autos unterschieden wird, war mir nicht bewusst. 

Gut zwischen Smart und BMW 7er stehen Welten aber was bedeutet das für Radfahrer? Waldautobahn = JA! .... etwas kleinere Waldautobahn....= AUCH JA! ^^

Demnächst rennen wir alle mit Maßband in den Wald und ab 2, 47 darf man sein Zweirad in Bewegung setzen. Absurd


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

http://www.express.d...ainbike-hassern,2860,16719398.html

dan verweise ich hier mal auf den neusten geteilten link https://www.facebook.com/mtbnews


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Unerhört!



Link geht net


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn mich net alles täuscht meintest du wohl den Artikel ?
Stein- und Astfallen können Tödlich sein

Hatten wir jetzt auch erst irgendjemand hat auf den Trail der so gut wie legalisiert ist nen Riesiegen Strohballen gerollt.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wenn mich net alles täuscht meintest du wohl den Artikel ?
> Stein- und Astfallen können Tödlich sein
> 
> Hatten wir jetzt auch erst irgendjemand hat auf den Trail der so gut wie legalisiert ist nen Riesiegen Strohballen gerollt.



Der Link geht wieder nicht.... WTF

edit:

Google erstes Ergebnis:

https://www.google.de/search?q=express+stein-und+astfallen+k%C3%B6nnen+t%C3%B6dlich+sein&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a

Auf jeden Fall ne Schweinerei


----------



## tonygt (27. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Link geht wieder nicht.... WTF
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



Da scheint es wohl Probleme mit der Verlinkung zu geben >.<


----------



## myadictivo (29. Juli 2012)

hier gibts auch so arschlöcher die irgendwelche fallen bauen.. erinner mich noch, dass mein schrauber mir was von nem kunden erzählt hat den es hingehauen hat, aber der fallenbauer so doof war dabei zu sein und ihn schadenfroh anzusprechen/ zu gestehen die falle gebaut zu haben.
der geschädigte hat das einzig richtige gemacht und ihm eine geballert 

aber schon traurig was man sich als radfahrer gefallen lassen muss. und das sowohl auf und jenseits der straßen. imho hat die negative meinungsmache auch ganz schön zugenommen. einseitige berichtserstattung in div. blättchen und tv sendungen tun ihr übriges. ist doch schön, wenn man von autofahrern und fußgängern als freiwild angesehn wird, welches bei jeder gelegenheit beleidigt, bedroht und gefährdet werden muss.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Hab schon die übelsten Sachen gehört.... vom Jäger/Förster mit Waffe bedroht, Nagelbretter, Draht auf schulterhöhe gespannt usw.

Selbst erlebt hab ich bisher nur Bäume, die über die Fahrbahn gelegt sind. Interessanterweise meist solche Bäume, die unmöglich vom Wind gefällt und auf den Weg gefallen sein können.... 
Schon traurig das Ganze.

Das Schlimmste ist meiner Meinung nach aber immer noch die Tatsache, dass viele Leute glauben, Mountainbiken würde den Wald(-boden) kaputt machen.


----------



## Ogil (29. Juli 2012)

Fallen sind natuerlich eine grosse Sauerei. Aber sind Steine und Aeste/Baeume nicht etwas, womit man auf einem Waldweg rechnen muss?


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Fallen sind natuerlich eine grosse Sauerei. Aber sind Steine und Aeste/Baeume nicht etwas, womit man auf einem Waldweg rechnen muss?



Kommt immer drauf an... ein Baumstamm (!) liegt normalerweise nicht quer über einen wie auch immer frequentierten Waldweg.

Äste und Steine sind eigentlich nicht das Problem weil man einfach drüberbrettert.
Bei Baumstämmen kann das je nach Größe ein Problem werden ^^


----------



## myadictivo (29. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Fallen sind natuerlich eine grosse Sauerei. Aber sind Steine und Aeste/Baeume nicht etwas, womit man auf einem Waldweg rechnen muss?



jo..natürlich. deshalb fahr ich auch gesittet, zumindest wenn die strecke nicht einsehbar ist. überhaupt kann man sich ja benehmen im wald und wenn man sich halt nen pfädchen teilen muss mit fußgänger, reiter und co auch einfach mal nen gang runter schalten, nen schönen tag wünschen und weiter strampeln. und seit dem mir mal nen reh ins rad gesprungen ist (asphaltierter weg an feldern gelegen) fahr ich generell lieber mal so auch kurzfristig schnell zum stehen zu kommen.

beim mtb fahren im wald wurde ich eigentlich auch noch nie angeranzt. und mir sind schon oft hunde hinterher gerannt, reiter entgegen gekommen oder ich von hinten überholt. da bin ich dann auch immer vorsichtig, weil ich nie weiß wie das pferd reagiert. erst letztes mal hat eins beim geräusch der pedale gebockt. dann bin ich halt abgestiegen und hab das radel die 20meter vorbeigeschoben. reitergruppe hat sich bedankt und ich war froh das niemand zu schaden gekommen ist.

trotzdem bläßt dem radler schon ab und an ein kalter wind von den mitmenschen entgegen. braucht man schon teilweise ein dickes fell  von vorsätzlichen vorfahrtsverstößen (anders kann ich mir nicht erklären das man noch ins gesicht geschaut bekommt während man rausfährt), beleidigungen, langsam vorbei fahren und anbrüllen etc bis hin zur ner fast schlägerei mit dem hurensohn der sein kampfköter trotz x bitten ihn mal an die hand zu nehmen immer weiter um mich rumspringen hat lassen. ich stand schon und konnte eh nicht weiter fahren. da der jung aber keinerlei einsicht zeigte bin ich dann vorsichtig weiter gerollt -> hund mir ins bein gebissen. tolle wurst. diskutieren mit so leuten ist auch sinnlos.

wie gesagt, teilweise fühl ich mich als "radfahr-rowdy" ja echt als freiwild und muss wohl irgendwo aufm trikot stehn haben "beschimpf mich und lass mich vom rad fliegen"


----------



## tonygt (29. Juli 2012)

Wenn der Hund einen beisst würde ich sofort Polizei oder ähnliches einschalten sowas geht ja gar nicht. Wir hatten letztens erst einige knappe Begnungen mit Wanderern. Ist halt einfach unvermeidbar sobald das Tempo bei einems elbst ansteigt und man die Strecken 50 mal gefahren ist und von dem 50 mal fahren ist halt beim 51ten mal ne Wandergruppe aufm Trail wo es dann zu brenzligen Situationen kommt. Kommt halt immer auf die Strecke drauf an wie schnell man fährt wenn ich weiß das es nen Wanderweg ist fahre ich anders als wenn die Strecke für Wanderer nicht beghbar ist.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre z.Z: nicht viel Trails, da mein Knie das noch nicht großartig mitmacht. Jedoch bin ich am Mittwoch zu nem Kumpel gefahren. so an einer Kreuzung wird mir die Vorfahrt genommen, wo eindeutig ein Vorfahrt gewähren Schild vorher steht. Da ich meistens damit rechne, das sowas passiert bin ich vorher auch schon langsamer gefahren. Leider passiert mir das viel zu oft und iwann werde ich glaube ich auch anfangen A meine Fahrten zu Filmen und B solche Trottel anzuzeigen -.-


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch immer sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend zu Wanderern/Fußgängern und Co.

Problem ist, dass es nur selten honoriert wird. Das sollte einen aber nicht hindern, es weiterhin zu tun.
Hunde die mir hinterherlaufen machen mir ehrlich gesagt Angst, und da versuche ich dann nur noch wegzukommen, wenn ich sehe, dass der oder die Halter/in es nicht gebacken bekommt, die Töle im Zaum zu halten.

Heute erst wieder erlebt.
War gerade aufm Feldweg bunnyhop üben, als ich an einer Frau mit Hund vorbei muss. Großer Schäferhund, der mich bereits früh bemerkt. Die Frau wirkte auf mich etwas lustlos oder unfähig, den Hund richtig im Zaum zu halten. Glücklicherweise nahm sie ihn an die Leine, 100m bevor ich die beiden passieren wollte. Ich fahr langsam vorbei und bedanke mich - kaum bin ich vorbei, kommt der Hund (jetzt wieder ohne Leine) bellend hinter mir hergelaufen...
Da bin ich einfach nur noch in die Pedale gegangen und hab gesehen dass ich wegkomme.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Juli 2012)

hab mir schon mehr als 1x überlegt so reizgas fürs liebe viehzeug mitzunehmen. allerdings bis man das aus dem trikot gefummelt hat, ist man schon 3x gebissen und hinterher darf man sich dann noch dem hundehalter erwehren 
bisher gings auch immer gut, bis auf besagtes eine mal..
aber was solls. wenn man den wahnsinn live erleben will, muss man ja einfach nur mal samstag/sonntag auf viel frequentierten rad&wanderwegen unterwegs sein. da kümmert sich keine sau um irgendein miteinander und rücksichtnahme  wobei mir freilaufende hunde meist sogar lieber sind. da vermute ich einfach mal immer, dass sie nicht jedem schnippel hinterher jagen bzw auf kommando hören. nen größeren hals bekomm ich bei hunden an der leine, die dann so 5 meter schleifend übern boden gezogen wird : mensch läuft rechts, hund läuft links..aber wozu auch an die kurze leine nehmen


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hab mir schon mehr als 1x überlegt so reizgas fürs liebe viehzeug mitzunehmen. allerdings bis man das aus dem trikot gefummelt hat, ist man schon 3x gebissen und hinterher darf man sich dann noch dem hundehalter erwehren
> bisher gings auch immer gut, bis auf besagtes eine mal..
> aber was solls. wenn man den wahnsinn live erleben will, muss man ja einfach nur mal samstag/sonntag auf viel frequentierten rad&wanderwegen unterwegs sein. da kümmert sich keine sau um irgendein miteinander und rücksichtnahme  wobei mir freilaufende hunde meist sogar lieber sind. da vermute ich einfach mal immer, dass sie nicht jedem schnippel hinterher jagen bzw auf kommando hören. nen größeren hals bekomm ich bei hunden an der leine, die dann so 5 meter schleifend übern boden gezogen wird : mensch läuft rechts, hund läuft links..aber wozu auch an die kurze leine nehmen



Ja Samstags/Sonntags ist generell immer Ausnahmezustand auf den üblichen Wald und Wanderwegen.
Meist gondelt man da nur so durch, von schnell fahren kann da keine Rede sein.

Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, vom Rasen bin ich sowieso weit entfernt - jedenfalls aus meiner Perspektive. Für viele Fußgänger natürlich nicht


----------



## myadictivo (30. Juli 2012)

naja, kann schon nachvollziehen, dass sich da manche überrascht fühlen, wenn da von hinten was vorbei "flitzt". wobei es halt immer ansichtssache ist wie die geschwindigkeit empfunden wird. wenn ich mit 15-20km/h vorbei rolle, beide finger am bremshebel, schuhe aus dem clickpedal ist das für mich langsam und bereit gefahrenbremsung hinzulegen. der fußgänger der da langdackelt denkt sich dann wahrscheinlich immer noch grade vom roten blitz überholt worden zu sein.

kommt eigentlich ziemlich oft vor, dass die leute dann zusammen zucken vor schreck.
hab zwar ne klingel an beiden rädern, die benutz ich aber nur bei leuten die in reihe laufen oder bei denen ich beim ranfahren schon gemerkt hab, dass sie derbe schlangenlinien laufen.

klingel ist generell wohl nicht so gern gesehn. die meisten erschrecken sich tierisch und hüpfen auseinander wie nen haufen flöhe und reagieren gereizt, die wenigsten nehmens mit humor wenn sie sich vorher erschrecken. nicht selten wird man angeranzt wenn man klingelt. und jedesmal ein "achtung" oder "vorsicht" rauszumurmeln wird auf dauer auch nervig. außerdem teilen sich die lager ziemlich. 1/3 erschrickt, 1/3 macht anstandslos platz und das letzte drittel ignoriert einfach die klingel und kümmert sich nen dreck (sind mir die liebsten).

mit dem rennrad hab ich mir angewöhnt einfach nicht in die pedale zu treten wenn ich nah dran bin. das rattern des freilaufs ist effektiver als klingel und rufen. mtb wirds halt doch die klingel oder auch mal großzügig umfahren mit nutzung der anliegenden wiese ^^


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

In letzter Zeit hab ichs mir angewöhnt, extrem langsam heranzufahren (man trainiert gleich das balancieren im fast-stehen ) und dann die Hinterrad Bremse kurz zu ziehen, das hört sich dann immer so an als wäre grad jemand hingefallen auf Schotter 

Die Leute drehen sich dann um, sehen mich und trotten beiseite ^^


Aber ist echt scheiße wenn man von weiterer Entfernung deutlich macht, dass man kommt weil Fußgänger dann fast immer wie wildgewordene Hühner durcheinander laufen.
Ist ein Phänomen geradezu...


----------



## Ogil (30. Juli 2012)

Ihr braucht einfach eine Vuvuzela am Rad - so mit Gummiball zum Druecken/Troeten. Das Ding kann man dann schon aus 1km Entfernung verlauten lassen und wenn man naeher kommt, stehen die Fussgaenger schon vornueber gebeugt am Wegesrad und somit ist Platz...


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ihr braucht einfach eine Vuvuzela am Rad - so mit Gummiball zum Druecken/Troeten. Das Ding kann man dann schon aus 1km Entfernung verlauten lassen und wenn man naeher kommt, stehen die Fussgaenger schon vornueber gebeugt am Wegesrad und somit ist Platz...



Ja oder ein Schiffshorn.. hab mir sowas als Gag auch schon überlegt, mal sehen ^^


----------



## tonygt (30. Juli 2012)

Wir haben alle keine Klingeln am Fahrrad wir immtieren halt entweder Klingel geräusche oder Enten Quacken ist von den Fußgängern deutlich lieber gesehen und wird meist auch besser aufgenommen. Und dann halt an den Fußgänger schön langsam vorbei fahren und danach wieder gasen wie blöde


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2012)

Wurde heute auch fast Opfer von so nem Scheß zum Glück bin ich wegen meinem Knie nicht ganz so geheitzt und hab vorzeitig bremsen können -.-


----------



## myadictivo (31. Juli 2012)

hehe..hab die tage auch wieder lehrgeld bezahlt. wie konnt ich nur vergessen, dass querliegende baumstämme bei nässe suuuper glitschig werden 
hats mich mal kurz aus dem konzept gebracht, aber die landung im dreck blieb gott sei dank aus.. dumm geguckt hab ich allerdings mal als das vorderrad weg war 

so..kurze runde vorm spätdienst muss jetzt nochmal wieder sein


----------



## tonygt (31. Juli 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hehe..hab die tage auch wieder lehrgeld bezahlt. wie konnt ich nur vergessen, dass querliegende baumstämme bei nässe suuuper glitschig werden
> hats mich mal kurz aus dem konzept gebracht, aber die landung im dreck blieb gott sei dank aus.. dumm geguckt hab ich allerdings mal als das vorderrad weg war
> 
> so..kurze runde vorm spätdienst muss jetzt nochmal wieder sein



Merke Segespänne auf Nassen Boden haben einen ähnlichen Effekt 
Strecke ich schon zig mal gefahren bin ich die Kurve eingelenkt die am Grillplatz und an dem ein Dixi Klo stand wo sie Sägespänne gestreut haben naja auf einmal war mein Fahrrad rechts und ich fuhr ohne Fahrrad grade aus weiter  Einmal ne Rolle gemacht und wieder gestanden war auch so ein oh shit Moment xD


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> *Segespänne *



*Sägespäne* SCNR ^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

lass ihn, der ist noch nicht wach  ich bin heute um 7 30 schon mitm rad zum arzt los


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lass ihn, der ist noch nicht wach  ich bin heute um 7 30 schon mitm rad zum arzt los



War bestimmt beißend kalt oder?^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

nö angenehm, kurze hose tshirt und windbreacker


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nö angenehm, kurze hose tshirt und windbreacker



Bei uns wars richtig kühl um die 10 Grad heut morgen früh.... jetzt gehts aber wieder steil richtung 20.

Heute Nachmittag könnte man sich vielleicht nochmal ne Tour genehmigen


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

Ich niht, mir war gestern doch ein wenig zu viel musste mich aufm rückweg schon kämpfen :/


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich niht, mir war gestern doch ein wenig zu viel musste mich aufm rückweg schon kämpfen :/



Darfst das training auch net übertreiben, du musst erstmal vollständig genesen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

bin gestern eigentluch nur durch den Park aus Spaß getrolld, war wohl doch ein wenig viel


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Deutsche-Staedte-sollen-fahrradfreundlicher-werden-1651215.html

Dass ich das noch erleben darf


----------



## tonygt (31. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> *Sägespäne* SCNR ^^



Ja war ich noch net wach war ich grade vor 5 min ausm Bett, da kann sowas passieren 

Immer diese Grammar Nazis


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ja war ich noch net wach war ich grade vor 5 min ausm Bett, da kann sowas passieren





H2OTest schrieb:


> lass ihn, der ist noch nicht wach



strike!


----------



## myadictivo (1. August 2012)

im sommer gibts doch nix schöneres als um 6:00-7:00 zu starten. alternativ abends gegen 19:00. wobei ichs morgens echt genial finde. luft noch etwas feucht von der nacht etc..
mittags ist ja der hitze-overkill. mich treiben nur grade die pferdebremsen zum wahnsinn. vorzugsweise an ner steigung wo es kein entkommen gibt fallen sie zu hunderten über einen her


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2012)

So wie versprochen hier die Bildern ausm Bikepark gibt glaube noch 1-2 Videos aber kp wann ich an die rankomme 
Ach ja und die Quali is echt grottig irgendwas stimmt mit der Bridge Kamera von meinem Kumpel nicht aber man kann immerhin bissel was erkennen 

Immerhin gibts in Beerfelden mal gescheite Bikeständer damit auch übergrüßen Reifen reinpassen


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der kleine Drop in Beerfelden sieht höher aus als er eigentlich ist, bin weiter unten noch einen gesprungen der deutlich höher war 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Als nächstes die Sogenannten Hühnerleiter hier wurden schon 2 Leute mitm Heli abgeholt weil sie mit zu viel schwung rein sind und vom Sprung am Ende nen kick aus Hinterrad bekommen haben und dann halt Kopfüber 6 Meter Später gelandet sind. Sieht man im zweiten Bild ganz gut.
Von der Seite siehts so Flach aus aber wenn man oben über die Kante fährt kommts einem vor als stürzt man sich grad Senkrecht runter 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und von Vorne, hier sieht man auch den Absprung ich bin im Allgemeinen ausserhalb des Bildes im Lande Hügel gelandet war sehr geil 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2012)

sieht toll aus!


----------



## myadictivo (4. August 2012)

jetzt hab ich beerfelden direkt vor der nase und seh das erste mal bilder vom bikepark im netz 
fahr ansonsten immer nur dran vorbei, unten wo die ausfahrt ist..


----------



## Konov (4. August 2012)

Sieht echt nett aus, aber ich bräuchte paar mehr Schubser um den Mut aufzubringen


----------



## tonygt (4. August 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich beerfelden direkt vor der nase und seh das erste mal bilder vom bikepark im netz
> fahr ansonsten immer nur dran vorbei, unten wo die ausfahrt ist..



Lohnt sich da auch mal rein zu fahren, die Strecke ist zwar derzeit krass ausgefahren aber das gehört dazu macht die Strecke intressanter 
Und der Park ist absolut anfänger tauglich alle Wilden Sachen kann man umfahren und wirklich steil ist es auch nicht, wenn man nicht bremst wird man sehr schnell aber man kann auch Probleme sehr langsam fahren.

@Konvo kein Ding stell dich oben an die Hühnerleiter ich schubs dich


----------



## myadictivo (10. August 2012)

ich bin zu alt für sowas, meine knochen heilen so schlecht und ich hab nicht die cojones in der hose für sowas 
lieber fahr ich mal hier den öffentlichen park vom tsv olympia eisenach..da blamier ich mich auch nicht vor zuschauern


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2012)

Zu alt gibts net der Typ in dem Video is was um die 60 rum 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzb7QR7KIPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

Der Typ ist voll der Freak aber respekt dass er in dem Alter noch durch die Gegend springt ...


----------



## tonygt (10. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Der Typ ist voll der Freak aber respekt dass er in dem Alter noch durch die Gegend springt ...



Jop der geht ab muss wohl auch ziemlich sympathisch sein, Kumpel von mir hat ihn bei der Megavalanche getroffen und ich seh ihn wahrscheinlich beim Caidom


----------



## myadictivo (13. August 2012)

ich glaub ich sattel komplett auf mtb um, nach der rennrad-tour gestern 
zum glück hats gehalten bis nachhause und auch bei 2 schnellen abfahrten is mir die scheisse net ums ohr geflogen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2012)

Is dir eig schon aufgefallen das das Rad nen leichten Seitenschlag hat ? 

Kommt heute eigentlich noch jemand von euch auf die Fahrrad Demo in Kassel ?


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2012)

ne, hab kasselverbot:/


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Is dir eig schon aufgefallen das das Rad nen leichten Seitenschlag hat ?
> 
> Kommt heute eigentlich noch jemand von euch auf die Fahrrad Demo in Kassel ?



Da ist ne Demo mit Fahrrädern? 
Wusste ich gar nicht. Wozu denn das?

Aber ich werd nicht hinfahren, davon mal ab....


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2012)

Wie kann man Kassel verbot haben ? 

Wegen dem Waldgesetz und allgemein ist die glaube immer einmal im Jahr diesesmal ganz klar gegen das Forstgesetzt 
Fahrrad Demo


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2012)

das ist n insider


----------



## myadictivo (13. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Is dir eig schon aufgefallen das das Rad nen leichten Seitenschlag hat ?



nöööö ?! 
frag mich wie ich das geschaftt hab. afair hab ich nirgends ne harte bremsung hingelegt, keine schlaglöcher mitgenommen und nicht über brügersteige gehüpft 
heut mittag war die ganze scheisse aber richtig platt. also hatte ich echt glück noch nachhause zu kommen.

testfahrt der neuen bereifung dann aber erst morgen. dann hoffentlich ohne das gehoppel der letzten tour ^^


----------



## tonygt (13. August 2012)

Also das sieht echt aus als ob du irgendwo übelst eingeschlagen wärst, wobei ich natürlich nicht weiss was du für ne Felge hast. Aber bei mir wär nen Schlag gekoppelt mit nem heftigen Sturz , sieht wohl nach neuer Felge für dich aus ^^


----------



## myadictivo (13. August 2012)

die felge hat nix abbekommen ?! jedenfalls nichts gesehn beim wechsel..vll wars auch einfach material-ermüdung ?! afaik dürften die decken scho locker 1,5 jahre drauf sein..vll ist da auch irgendwie unachtsammerweise an der stelle der reifen in ner "kleinen" pfütze schmiermittel gestanden und an der stelle weich geworden..

keine ahnung..werd morgen mal testen. hätte die felge nen hau wär natürlich fatal. die ist relativ neu


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Finde bei mir einfach keine coolen trails .. muss es wohl noch schaffen in den feirein oder danach innen harz zu fahren ...


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Finde bei mir einfach keine coolen trails .. muss es wohl noch schaffen in den feirein oder danach innen harz zu fahren ...



Nach meiner Erfahrung dauert es recht lange bis man so "seine Strecken" findet, also auch die wo man einfach selbst am meisten Spass hat zu fahren.
Geduld ist wichtig oder Leute mitnehmen die sich auskennen ^^


----------



## myadictivo (14. August 2012)

falls man gps gerät hat, lohnt sich nen blick auf div. seiten. da hab ich schon pfädchen gefunden an denen ich sonst immer verbei gerauscht bin.
oder einfach augen offenhalten und gucken. hier geht echt fast überall mal nen trampelpfad ab 

irgendwie scheint hier auch noch eine offizielle strecke eröffnet zu werden. bin die tage an nem plakat vorbei gefahren : burg breuberg trail
muss mal gucken ob ich da genaueres finde, plakat nochmal inspizieren.hab nur leider vergessen wo das hing  hier ist ja auch immer der breuberg duathlon. eventuell wird dessen bike strecke jetzt ganzjährlich beschildert ? find ich eigentlich ganz fein zu fahren.
für manchen aber vll zuviel den berg hoch ^^


----------



## Slayed (14. August 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> falls man gps gerät hat, lohnt sich nen blick auf div. seiten. da hab ich schon pfädchen gefunden an denen ich sonst immer verbei gerauscht bin.
> oder einfach augen offenhalten und gucken. hier geht echt fast überall mal nen trampelpfad ab
> 
> irgendwie scheint hier auch noch eine offizielle strecke eröffnet zu werden. bin die tage an nem plakat vorbei gefahren : burg breuberg trail
> ...



Whooop?!
Da kommt wohl einer ziemlich direkt aus meiner Ecke xD


Mein Lehrer japst auch beim Breuberg Duathlon, meint immer "Die Strecke is net lang, aber geht halt immer nur fast senkrecht den Buckel hoch"


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Jo, werde mir bald ne fahrradhose kaufen müssen ^^ 20 km werden doch n bissl viel ohne 
hab auf diversen Seiten geguckt nur nix gefunden :/

ahja btw: meine route heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2012)

@H20 Sieht langweilig aus nach viel Forst weg 
Im zweifelsfall mal nach Locals umhören so findet man die meisten Strecken habe jetzt auch von 3 Strecken in meiner Umgebung gehört, von denen ich nie was gehört bzw. gesehen hätte wenn ich nicht so ein breites Bike Netzwerk hätte für meine Umgebung.
Mein Problem derzeit ist das ich keine Hometrail habe auf dem ich mal eben fahren kann, alle Trails sind erreichbar aber halt nur mit einem gewissen Zeitaufwand und mein alter Hometrail wird langsam unintressant und ist nur noch halb befahrbar weil der Rest immer noch unter Wasser steht.


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

hier gibt es keine locals -.-


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hier gibt es keine locals -.-



Dann würd ich umziehen  
Wo wohnst du denn ?


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

im flachland -.- nähe wolfsburg


----------



## tonygt (14. August 2012)

Guck mal hier

Im Thread MTB Parks in Hannover sind einige Links für Maps und ähnliches.


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

da bin ich für meine gegend schon unterwegs ... bin halt nicht so mobil


----------



## myadictivo (15. August 2012)

Slayed schrieb:


> Whooop?!
> Da kommt wohl einer ziemlich direkt aus meiner Ecke xD
> 
> 
> Mein Lehrer japst auch beim Breuberg Duathlon, meint immer "Die Strecke is net lang, aber geht halt immer nur fast senkrecht den Buckel hoch"



odenwald ist schon ein bike paradies 
beim duathlon hab ich noch nicht mitgemacht, mich schreckt das laufen sehr ab. bin zwar schonmal beim bad könig rundlauf mitgerannt, aber burg breuberg hochrennen ist halt noch mal nen anders kaliber.
und die bike strecke hats halt auch in sich. soweit ich mich erinner waren das immer gut 700hm auf 20-25km oder so ähnlich. aber die strecke, wenn sie denn für den duathlon beschildert ist, fahr ich auch immer sehr gerne 
der duathlon müßte ja eigentlich auch bald wieder sein bzw. das bullau bike event


----------



## tonygt (15. August 2012)

Sehr geiles Projekt ich pack grad die Koffe und stell den Auswander Antrag 

Trail im Zillertal


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Kopenhagen: Highway fürs Rad

"*Mehr als zehn Kilometer auf dem Fahrrad ins Büro? Was in deutschen Städten meist noch einer Zumutung gleicht, ist in Kopenhagen Fahrspaß pur. Die Stadt baut exzellente Schnellstraßen für Radfahrer, um Krankheiten vorzubeugen - und Gesundheitskosten zu senken."

*Ich find das so geil ^^
Sollten sie hier in Deutschland auch machen, alles wäre soviel gechillter....


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2012)

Du merkst das du ein Biker bist...

...wenn in der Waschmaschine sich nur Bike Klamotten befinden
...wenn du teilweise Monate lang,weder in Clubs oder Bars gehst,weil du das Geld für neue Fahrradteile brauchst
...wenn du den Notarzt fragst ob er dein Bike im Krankenwagen mit nehmen kann
...wenn du Mitfaher nur erkennst wenn sie mit Helm und Bike aufkreuzen
...wenn man mit dem Satz "ich fahr dort runter, wo du zu Fuß nicht mehr raufkommst" alles erklärt hat was das Gegenüber wissen muss/soll
...wenn du Du auf der Waldautobahn ein Schild siehst "Anlieger frei" und Dich nach 'nem Anlieger umschaust...


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

paasen die Mein Link pedale auh in ein mtb? shinamo kurbeln und mtb pedale sind z.Z. verbaut


----------



## tonygt (17. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> paasen die Mein Link pedale auh in ein mtb? shinamo kurbeln und mtb pedale sind z.Z. verbaut



An sich gibt es da keine Unterschiede bei den Pedalen die ham alle den selben Aufsatz.


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

okay, danke


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Jo wüsste auch nicht wieso die nicht passen sollten ^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Schick ^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

war sehr geil grad  auch wieder n bisschen gesprungen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erste opfer meiner neuen pedalen


----------



## Konov (22. August 2012)

Jo normal ^^
Sieht ja noch ganz human aus.

Ich pack meine Knieschoner jetzt immer gleich an die Schienbeine wenn ich springen üben will ^^


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> erste opfer meiner neuen pedalen



ohhhhhhhh brauch das weinerliche baby wen zum pusten?
bitch please...... lock @ my post


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2012)

Pff das ja nix ich glaube ich sollte meine Verletzungen mal Fotografieren und Posten. Ich wette du hast das auch in Fb gepostet


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

hat h2o bestimmt um die bitches wegen seiner härte anzulocken ^^


----------



## H2OTest (23. August 2012)

nö, nur getwitter, um es hier zu posten, da Tony ja meinte das ich mir zuerst die schienbeine einhaue, nada ! den knöchel


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

GNAHAHAHA vorhin bunnyhop geübt und das erste was passiert... Pedalschlag ans rechte Schienbein, aber kurz zuvor hab ich noch die Schoner übers Schienbein gezogen ^^
Glück im Unglück so blieb nix außer ein dumpfer schlag


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2012)

Normal beim Bunny Hop rutscht man gerne von der Pedale ab is mir am Anfang auch passiert, daher stammen auch größtenteils meine Narben.


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Normal beim Bunny Hop rutscht man gerne von der Pedale ab is mir am Anfang auch passiert, daher stammen auch größtenteils meine Narben.



Jupp... lässt sich schlecht vermeiden, nur wenn man sich genug konzentriert und den richtigen Druck auf den Pedalen hat.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jupp... lässt sich schlecht vermeiden, nur wenn man sich genug konzentriert und den richtigen Druck auf den Pedalen hat.



Wobei ich dir empfehlen würde gleich am Anfang einen richtigen Bunny Hop zu lernen und keinen Schweine Hop hat man den erstmal drin ist es sehr schwierig ihn wieder rauszukriegen. Gibt da einige How To Videos und bei sich selbst siehts man am besten wenn jemand dir zuschaut der weiß wies richtig aussieht.


----------



## H2OTest (23. August 2012)

zu spät tony


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

Ich geb mir mühe die richtige Technik anzuwenden ^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> zu spät tony



mindfuck


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

Übrigens: Das kleinste Fahrrad der Welt

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/russischer-fahrradkurier.html


^^


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

iwie gehore ich nicht hierher ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Musst es wie ich machen und mit dem Bike Ordentlich Tricks ziehen dann sind die Leute beindruckt 
Die meisten die mich sehen denken jaja AM Bike im Bikepark der is sicher lahm bis ich dann den Trail runterkrache


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> iwie gehore ich nicht hierher ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du fährst echt mit dem HT über die rampen da? ^^

Stelle es mir schwierig vor und hätte schiss dass es nach 2 Tagen auseinanderfällt...


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

da geht konov zumindestens die 2 sprunge die ich fahre


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> da geht konov zumindestens die 2 sprunge die ich fahre



Warscheinlich etwas kleinere Sprünge... joa wird schon gehen, sonst würdest du es nicht machen. ^^

Überlege ob ich heut auch noch ne Runde drehe aber grad bin ich zu bequem, trinke lieber kaffee und esse kekse


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Wenn man richtig landet ist die Belastung bei richtig gebauten Absprüngen Minimal somit besteht keine Gefahr solang einem kein Fehler unterläuft. Ich glaube mit dem Bike in ner Pipe oder nem Bmx/Dirt Park hast du eher das Problem das der Radstand eig zu groß ist.


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

an sich sind es ja auch keine Sprünge sondern Banks also der Sprung einmal ins Flat und einmal über ne hip


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Sieht sinnvoll aus zum üben einfacher sprünge ins flat... leider hab ich sowas hier nicht in der nähe... wüsste jedenfalls nicht wo.
Wo gibts solche anlagen zum üben?


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

Einfach mal Skatepark + deine Stadt bei Google suche eingeben 

edit so sieht das aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Wie zu erwarten wenige bis keine Ergebnisse ^^
Ich werd mich trotzdem mal umschaun


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

kicker im wald bauen


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Wäre wohl die letzte Möglichkeit ^^


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

hmm ich muss mal wieder 741 bilder von meinen kumpels durchgucken


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2012)

Ich glaub ich hab heute mein Tretlager kaputt gemacht -.-


----------



## Konov (25. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab heute mein Tretlager kaputt gemacht -.-



Wie kommst du zu der Annahme? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2012)

Es klickt immer so komisch ...

ahja ... heute bissl mehr geschaft endlich kann ich ein bissl droppen  das freut mich


----------



## Konov (25. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Es klickt immer so komisch ...
> 
> ahja ... heute bissl mehr geschaft endlich kann ich ein bissl droppen  das freut mich



Vielleicht ist nur die "Schraube" locker, also das größere Ding was du mitm imbuß festziehen kannst.... bei mir war das mal locker, habs dann festgezogen (glaub mitm 5er Imbuß oder so), seit dem alles in Ordnung


----------



## tonygt (26. August 2012)

Klicken spricht schon stark für kaputtes Lager.


----------



## Aun (26. August 2012)

ist es ein direktes, hörbares klicken, oder nur ein durchs popometer spürbares knacken?
bei meinem crosstrail hatte ich das mal. selber konnte ich da nichts nachziehen. das ging nur in der werkstatt. war ein sich lösendes lager.
daher mag ich aufgeschraubte lager eigtl lieber, aber da kann man sich drüber streiten.


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Klicken spricht schon stark für kaputtes Lager.



ja ein hörbares und fühlbares klicken immer bei der gleichen stelle der Umdrehung ...

gnah -.-


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Gehst zum örtlichen Fachmann, vielleicht kommts ja net so teuer dass die da ein neues Lager einbauen

edit: Vielleicht kommts aber echt durch die leichte Überbeanspruchung beim Springen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2012)

oder das das bike leicht günstig war und mir schon vorher gesagt wurde das es nach ca 1 1/2 jahren kaputt geht?


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> oder das das bike leicht günstig war und mir schon vorher gesagt wurde das es nach ca 1 1/2 jahren kaputt geht?




Naja ist ja bei meinem Focus auch so... unsere HTs sind sich da ja recht ähnlich. 
Glaub deins hatte damals 100 Euro mehr gekostet oder so? Würde ich mit der Krücke rumspringen wäre es warscheinlich auch bald im Arsch.

Meine Schaltung geht übrigens schon nicht mehr 
Irgendwann im Wald hats mir den Zahnkranz verbogen, mittlerweile schalte ich gar nicht mehr, geht aber auch ganz gut 

naja hab mir dann ja das neue Fully gekauft. Hab aber auch das Gefühl dass es mehr aushält, allein durch die stabilere Geometrie


edit:
Hatte schon überlegt an dem Focus irgendwann mal was neu machen zu lassen, z.b. ne XT Schaltung einbauen zu lassen, aber weiß nicht ob sich das lohnt.
Für reines Waldautobahn heizen wäre es sicher prima


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2012)

ne deore xt hab ich drin ... egal wenn ich dann nächstes jahr arbeite kommt nach ca 3 montasgehältern n dickes downhill fully rein ...


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne deore xt hab ich drin ... egal wenn ich dann nächstes jahr arbeite kommt nach ca 3 montasgehältern n dickes downhill fully rein ...



Das wär auch was, aber ich würd zwischen Enduro und Downhill bzw. Freeride nochmal überlegen ^^
DH lohnt sich nur wenn mans auch ausfahren kann


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2012)

wäre dann auch eher ein freeride 

hmm grad nochmal nachgeguckt und - kein knacken mehr da ...


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meine meinung zum geplanten neuen waldgesetz und hetze gegen radfahrer ^^ noch nicht fertig


----------



## Konov (18. September 2012)

Überzeugend


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2012)

darf gerne von den ganzen vereinen/initiativen etc als fahnen-motiv genutzt werden. über nutzungsrechte/gebühren sprechen wir dann. das neue mtb will ja auch finanziert werden


----------



## Vogelsang (18. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin noch recht neu hier und hoffe ich bin hier richtig, denn ich habe eine Frage zu einem Mountainbike Urlaub.
Mein neuer Freund ist ein großer Mountainbike Fan und ich möchte Ihm halt einen Urlaub mit Mountainbike schenken.
Bis jetzt habe ich dazu leider nur hier ein paar Informationen gefunden, die mir nicht wirklich weiter helfen.
Hat jemand von Euch sowas schonmal gemacht oder kann mir einen guten Tipp geben?

Schon mal vielen Dank!

LG,

Lisa


----------



## myadictivo (19. September 2012)

ich denke mal das angebot von mountainbike urlauben ist uuuunendlich groß und ich weiß ja nicht was du vorhast. mit ihm zusammen irgendwo hin fahren und dann auf eigene faust in kleineren touren die gegend zu erkunden oder ihn auf ne monstertour schicken ?

schlecht sind so anbieter für touren mit sicherheit nicht. hatte da auch schon zeitunsgberichte und co drüber gelesen. zumal bei sowas halt immer ein ortskundiger dabei ist und man sich um übernachtungen, verpflegung und transfers vom gepäck keine sorgen machen muss. inwieweit sowas im flachland angeboten wird weiß ich nicht, der artikel hatte sich damals explizit auf trans-alp touren bezogen.

auf der anderen seite kann man sich auch einfach in nem landschaftlich reizvollen ort nen zimmer nehmen und sich halt vorab schonmal bißl informieren über touren udn fährt halt dann auf eigene faust bißl durch die gegend. 

je nach geschmack 

*hust* schleichwerbung..der odenwald ist touristisch gut erschlossen, bietet massenhaft nette, beschilderte bike strecken und tausendfach gut versteckte trails, kulurelle sehenswürdigkeiten und lustige ureinwohner.. muss ja nicht immer ne weltreise sein


----------



## Vogelsang (19. September 2012)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und Deine Tipps vorauf ich bei so einer Tour zu achten habe.
*hust*Danke für den Tipp, werde mich diesbezüglich mal umsehen, das klingt echt gut.*hust*

LG,

Lisa


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Ich würde auf jedenfall wollen, dass meine Freundin mitfährt.... also wäre gut wenn du da auch etwas ambitioniert bist.
Man kann ja ne leichte Tour fahren, muss ja kein Downhill oder ähnliches sein.


----------



## Vogelsang (19. September 2012)

Jo, ich bin schon sportlich und werde mit Sicherheit mit Ihm fahren.
Muss ja nicht gleich ne Mega-Monster-Tour werden oder ähnlich schwieriges, wie Du schon sagtest.


----------



## myadictivo (19. September 2012)

*hust* weiß ja nicht wie ihr so unterwegs seid..aber neben den massenhaft beschilderten und unbeschilderten wegen gibts für freunde des adrenalins auch  den bikepark in beerfelden  und  die olympia eisenbach bike strecken ..

aber ich denke mal andere regionen haben ebenfalls ihre reize


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2012)

Gestern mal wieder unterwegs gewesen & dabei ist dieses Meisterwerk entstanden !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (19. September 2012)

Schicker No Hand , mein Füße und Hände bleiben da wo sie sein sollen - Am Rad


----------



## myadictivo (20. September 2012)

erinnert mich so nen bißl an E.T. ^^


> mein Füße und Hände bleiben da wo sie sein sollen - Am Rad


meine auch, es sei denn ich fress mal wieder dreck oder knutsche asphalt/motorhauben


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2012)

Ich finds trotzdem schön


----------



## myadictivo (22. September 2012)

sagt ja auch niemand es wäre nicht schön  hat auf jeden fall was mit der sonne im hintergrund


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Jo sehr schönes Bild ^^

Allerdings hab ich auch lieber die hände am Lenker


----------



## tonygt (22. September 2012)

Nen No Hander to Faceplant to Boden hab ich letztens auch gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. September 2012)

*gefällt mir*


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Erinner mich an dieses Video bei MTB News:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23172/h


----------



## tonygt (22. September 2012)

Jo sah so ähnlich aus hab einfach verpeilt im richtigen Moment zu ziehen, hab mir den Arm ziemlich heftig geprellt und konnte in zwei Tage fast nicht bewegen und hab immer noch SChmerzen in den Handgelenken ist aber sonst zum Glück nix passiert hätte auch nen Bruch sein können 

Naja und so siehts aus wenn ich net verplant bin, Flowtrail in Stromberg. Schneide das Bild bei gelegenheit nochmal anders zu da mein Kumpel vergessen hat die Gegenlicht Blende abzunehmen daher die schwarzen Ecken aufm Bild >.<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2012)

Traurig traurig!

Mountainbiker stürzt in den Tod


Und noch trauriger sind die Kommentare mancher User, die auf MTB News kopiert wurden:



> _mountainbike
> Wer solche Wege mit solch waghalsiger Raserei für andere unsicher macht, hat nichts anderes verdient
> 
> Biker
> ...



(von t-online)


----------



## myadictivo (25. September 2012)

tragisch, aber halt auch selbstverschuldet 
mein beileid an die hinterbliebenden..

auf kommentare muss man auch nix geben..gestern kam auch nen "toller" bericht auf rtl zum thema radler. war garnicht mal durch die bank weg negativ. immerhin schonmal was wert


----------



## Konov (25. September 2012)

Sicherheit geht für mich auch immer vor... insofern vllt. selbstverschuldet, da muss eben jeder seine Grenzen kennen und das Gelände einschätzen können


----------



## Konov (30. September 2012)

OMG

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MZUsc1ewgUQ[/youtube]


----------



## myadictivo (1. Oktober 2012)

waghalsig, spektakulär und respekt einflösend. allerdings find ichs landschaftlich nicht besonders reizend 
aber mei, hauptsache es geht steil runter


----------



## tonygt (1. Oktober 2012)

Das sie nach neuen Utahs gesucht haben ist es fast logisch das die Landschaft eher kahl is. Die Trails waren der Hammer und der Film auch


----------



## myadictivo (1. Oktober 2012)

naja..angucken/kaufen würd ichs mir trotzdem nicht wirklich.
irgendwie hat sowas auch immer wenig reiz auf mich. war schon damals in meiner aktiven paintball zeit so. videos angucken war solala und selbst großereignisse und "live" zuschauen waren nicht sooo mein ding.

hab aber grad wieder mal gesehn, dass dieser hier besprochene breuberg duathlon am mittwoch mal wieder stattfindet. diesmal hab ich sogar mal frei und könnts mir angucken. wetter scheint auch schlammlastig zu werden. eventuell schau ich mir das wirklich mal an. gesetz dem fall man kann auch abseits der wechselzone vom laufen aufs bike irgendwo schön gucken


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2012)

Finds einfach nur krass.... eine Sekunde falsch reagiert und die brechen sich alle Knochen

Viel zu riskant.
Aber Respekt für die Leute mit den Riesen-Eiern, die es durchziehen, wenngleich es etwas unvernünftig scheint


----------



## myadictivo (1. Oktober 2012)

habs ohne ton gesehn, deshalb weiß ichs nicht soo genau..aber der eine kam doch im rolli aus nem krankenhausähnlichen gebäude 
fällt halt unter die sparte extrem. hut ab vorm können und mut der jungs


----------



## H2OTest (14. Oktober 2012)

hehe ich weiß was demnächste eingeweiht wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

geil ^^


ich war grad 3 stunden im wald... jetzt döner... goil


----------



## H2OTest (14. Oktober 2012)

jo mein weihnachtsgeschenk von vater tante und opa


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jo mein weihnachtsgeschenk von vater tante und opa



tja nicht billig, aber bin auf deine ersten videos gespannt


----------



## H2OTest (14. Oktober 2012)

morgen hab ich in der schule wieder um die 6 Stunden frei  da werde ich wieder ne Runde fahren


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> morgen hab ich in der schule wieder um die 6 Stunden frei  da werde ich wieder ne Runde fahren



Man hat doch insgesamt nur 6 Stunden, was ist das für ne Schule wo man von 6 Stunden, 6 Stunden frei hat??


----------



## H2OTest (14. Oktober 2012)

ich hab morgen 10 stunden ...


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich hab morgen 10 stunden ...



Oh kacke, naja aber davon 6 frei ist doch subba ^^

Ich hab ab morgen Ophase... ganze woche verplant


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir wer ne gute Seiten empfehlen wo man sich Fullfacehelme und Handschuhe bestellen kann? 
Am besten gleich mit ner Empfehlung - beides möglich in schwarz gehalten.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Kann mir wer ne gute Seiten empfehlen wo man sich Fullfacehelme und Handschuhe bestellen kann?
> Am besten gleich mit ner Empfehlung - beides möglich in schwarz gehalten.



Frag mal im Forum bei MTB News.... ansonsten gibts soviele bike shops, das nimmt sich letztlich nicht viel.
Kommt eher auf den Hersteller der Sachen an. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2012)

Wird jetzt wohl :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Cool, passt optisch natürlich bombe zusammen 

Haste dir jetzt noch ein Fully geholt?
Oder fährste mit dem FOCUS?


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2012)

kein geld, fahre noch mein focus 

dass fully muss mindestens noch ca 1 Jahr warten


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> kein geld, fahre noch mein focus
> 
> dass fully muss mindestens noch ca 1 Jahr warten



Passt schon, so lernste auch mehr fahrtechnisch.... das ganze federn nimmt einem schon viel ab


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

na bin ich glücklich mit meinem crosstrail ^^ gegen euch bin ich ja ein weichei, wobei die schüssel auch schon, genug nach 5k km gefressen hat ^^


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2012)

ahja winterreifen will iuch auch noch


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ahja winterreifen will iuch auch noch



vote 4!!! need winterreifen!


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

Versuche erstmal mit den normalen Reifen den Winter zu überstehen


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2012)

Hmm meine Winterreifen sind die selben die ich auch im Sommer fahre


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm meine Winterreifen sind die selben die ich auch im Sommer fahre


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2012)

Ist aber nur zu empfehlen wenn man eh schon dicke Reife fährt


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ist aber nur zu empfehlen wenn man eh schon dicke Reife fährt



Was würdest du als dicke Reifen bezeichnen?
2.4er? 2.5? 

Alles darunter ist dünn?^^


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2012)

Kommt mehr aufs Profil an, derzeit fahre ich vorne nen Intense 909 in 2.35 und hinten das selbe. 
Wenn es sehr schlammig wird oder ich weiß das ich eh nur Berg ab fahre, fahr ich den Schwalbe Baron 2.5 vorne. 
Der Baron hat mir in Brixxen den Arsch gerettet, allerdings würde ich damit keine Touren fahren, weil der Rollwiederstand enorm ist und der nach einer 50 km Tour komplett abgefahren wäre da das Profil extrem weich ist.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kommt mehr aufs Profil an, derzeit fahre ich vorne nen Intense 909 in 2.35 und hinten das selbe.
> Wenn es sehr schlammig wird oder ich weiß das ich eh nur Berg ab fahre, fahr ich den Schwalbe Baron 2.5 vorne.
> Der Baron hat mir in Brixxen den Arsch gerettet, allerdings würde ich damit keine Touren fahren, weil der Rollwiederstand enorm ist und der nach einer 50 km Tour komplett abgefahren wäre da das Profil extrem weich ist.



Interessant, danke für die Kurz-Vorlesung in Sachen Reifenkunde 

Fahre momentan die Standardmäßigen Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4
Bin gespannt ob sich damit im Schnee fahren lässt


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2012)

ich werde demnächst erstmal den hintreifen nach vorne packen und andersrum


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2012)

Mit Fat Albert wirst du wahrscheinlich net soviel spaß haben wenns schlammig wird oder Nass wird. 
Und kleiner Fehler meinerseits der Baron ist von Continental und nicht von Schwalbe. 
Allgemein gilt aber vorne der Breiteren Reifen als hinten bzw. mehr Profil vorne als hinten.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2012)

ahh okay Tony  dann lass ich das mit dem Reifen tauschen


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2012)

Das Video zum Event geil wars ^^

Caidom


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2012)

schon recht geil


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das Video zum Event geil wars ^^
> 
> Caidom



Sieht nett aus, vorallem die längeren Strecken mit vielen kleinen Unebenheiten aber ziemlich breit und gerade ^^

Sowas fahr ich ja am liebsten


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2012)

Die wir aber kaum gefahren sind da die über der Liftstation waren 
Alles unterhalb war eher alles andere als breit.


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die wir aber kaum gefahren sind da die über der Liftstation waren
> Alles unterhalb war eher alles andere als breit.



Naja die Breite ist auch gar nicht so wichtig, aber flotte Trails sind mir echt lieber, die auch ein paar Fehler verzeihen als die engen Extremparcours ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZV7DcUvIfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dachte mir das passt hier ganz gut rein. =)


----------



## Konov (5. November 2012)

Jo die Videos gibts ja zuhauf... was mich immer wundert, ist, wie die mit ihren breiten 700-noch-was-mm Lenkern durch die engen Gassen kommen ohne hängen zu bleiben ^^


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24888/h


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

WIe schaffe ich eigentlich, das hinterrad vernünftig zu versetzen? das will bei mir noch nicht so klappen ...


----------



## Konov (20. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> WIe schaffe ich eigentlich, das hinterrad vernünftig zu versetzen? das will bei mir noch nicht so klappen ...



Im grunde recht weit nach vorne verlagern damit das hinterrad leichter hochgeht, vorallem wenn man hinten nen Dämpfer hat.... du hast aber nen hardtail oder?


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

jo.. vllt lehn ich mich einfach nicht weit genug nahc vorne ..


----------



## Konov (20. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jo.. vllt lehn ich mich einfach nicht weit genug nahc vorne ..



Naja man kann das auch kompensieren indem man die Füße auf den pedalen so verkantet dass man es so hochzieht, aber ganz ohne vorlehnen wirds schwieriger ist meine Erfahrung.
Zu weit darf aber auch nicht


----------



## abc :) (20. November 2012)

Zu versetzen?

Nen Whip oder was?

Beine gerade strecken, Arme leicht eingewinkelt, Oberkörper in andere Richtung lehnen und Beine in die gewollte Richtung drücken.


----------



## abc :) (20. November 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zLuqKNKOqs


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUfUshe6B_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (24. November 2012)

LOL


----------



## myadictivo (29. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Interessant, danke für die Kurz-Vorlesung in Sachen Reifenkunde
> 
> Fahre momentan die Standardmäßigen Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4
> Bin gespannt ob sich damit im Schnee fahren lässt



mit schnee hatte ich grip-technisch noch nie probleme. sofern das profil nicht vollends runter gefahren war. eis macht mir da mehr sorgen. versteckt unter schnee kann das schonmal hinbügeln. bisher blieben mir schneebedingte stürze aber erspart  durfte aber schon 2-3 live miterleben 
nerviger fand ich da mal, dass mir ständig der umwerfer und co zugefroren ist. dann stehste nämlich da und versuchst das eis da rauszufummeln 

weiß garnicht ob ich mir diesen winter wirklich viel outdoor äktschn geben soll..eiszapfen an der mütze und gefrorene plörre in der nuckelflasche sind halt schon der abtörn


----------



## H2OTest (29. November 2012)

Winter? - Winter kann kommen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. November 2012)

Schick schick, so schön rot!


----------



## myadictivo (29. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Winter? - Winter kann kommen



definitiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Dezember 2012)

so grade mein erstes GoPro Video gemacht und natürlich glatt auf vereister Straße gemowlt  naja Video kommt Gleich


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so grade mein erstes GoPro Video gemacht und natürlich glatt auf vereister Straße gemowlt  naja Video kommt Gleich



Normal


----------



## H2OTest (22. Dezember 2012)

da isses  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qVQhH-icGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2012)

Nette Werkstadt hast du daheim, sehr praktisch 

Und da mein Stadtbike fast identisch aussieht wie deins (ist ja auchn Focus), fühlte ich mich gleich wie daheim 

UND GLEICH AM ANFANG KETTE RUNTER... kommt vor, mir auch des öfteren  zumindest am Focus...
LOL und auf der Straße... episch glatt, kommt mir (ebenfalls) bekannt vor von nem waldweg wo es einfach nur eine eisfläche war, was einem aber nicht sofort auffällt... und dann liegst du auf der seite bevor du reagieren kannst.
Also immer schön vorsichtig^^

Aber nettes video


----------



## abc :) (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Ausrüstung ist ja wohl ein bisschen übertrieben für's Mountain Bike fahren oder? Wäre es jetzt Freeride oder Downhill, dann wäre das was anderes. Aber für's normale Mountain Bike fahren?


----------



## H2OTest (22. Dezember 2012)

wieso ist ein helm übertrieben?


----------



## tonygt (22. Dezember 2012)

Da so ein Helm sowohl Warm ist als auch mehr Schutz bietet ist übertrieben immer sehr relativ. Jeder sollte das anziehen was er will zu viel Schutz gibt es nicht nur zu wenig.


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Da so ein Helm sowohl Warm ist als auch mehr Schutz bietet ist übertrieben immer sehr relativ. Jeder sollte das anziehen was er will zu viel Schutz gibt es nicht nur zu wenig.



So siehts aus....

Abgesehen davon bin ich fürs Fahrradfahren generell sowieso für eine Helmpflicht. Jedenfalls innerhalb der Stadtgrenzen...

Wenn einer meint ohne Helm den Berg runterfahren zu müssen, ok.
Zuviel Schutz gibt es nicht, nur zu wenig, da stimme ich tony zu.

Ich trag neben Knie- auch immer Ellbogenschoner, obwohl ich auch ohne klarkomme.
Falls ich mal hinfalle, freuen sich die Gelenke


Das ist aber die typische Kleidungsdiskussion bei MTB Fahrern.... ich hab ich auch kein Bock nur in Wurstpellen-artigen Rennklotten zu fahren... ist nicht bequem und sieht panne aus, obwohl ich die Figur dafür sogar hätte


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

nänänä. auffe schnauze fallen gehört dazu. aber dann auch bitte mit schutz..... hab selber zb beide knie durch solche unfälle im arsch. nein ohne protektoren fahr ich vllt noch im magdeburger stadtpark wie ne wilde sau ( da gibts wenigstens nur schürfwunden....)


----------



## abc :) (23. Dezember 2012)

Ein Fullface Helm? Sorry aber das erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Kinder die auf ihren Real Fahrrädern von A nach B fahren und von Mama aufgetragen bekommen einen Fullface zu tragen.

@Aun Natürlich gehören Stürze dazu, nur bisher hat mir da auch noch nie Schutzausrüstung geholfen, was nicht bedeuten soll dass ich sie als unwichtig einstufen will. Außer vielleicht bei meinen Stürzen auf den Kopf wo ich bisher zum Glück immer nur Gehirnerschütterungen zur Folge gezogen haben. Hätte ich keinen Helm gehabt wäre es wohl mehr. Nur bei den ganzen Brüchen die ich bisher hatte, hätte sie definitiv nichts gebracht. Wobei es davon bisher mehr gab. Fahre aber auch schon seit 8 Jahren jetzt.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Dezember 2012)

Der größte Beweggrund für den Fullface war, das ich die halben hässlich finde und die nicht so gut all Halterung für die GoPro dienen können


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 07:04' timestamp='1356242647' post='3338203']
> Ein Fullface Helm? Sorry aber das erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Kinder die auf ihren Real Fahrrädern von A nach B fahren und von Mama aufgetragen bekommen einen Fullface zu tragen.
> 
> @Aun Natürlich gehören Stürze dazu, nur bisher hat mir da auch noch nie Schutzausrüstung geholfen, was nicht bedeuten soll dass ich sie als unwichtig einstufen will. Außer vielleicht bei meinen Stürzen auf den Kopf wo ich bisher zum Glück immer nur Gehirnerschütterungen zur Folge gezogen haben. Hätte ich keinen Helm gehabt wäre es wohl mehr. Nur bei den ganzen Brüchen die ich bisher hatte, hätte sie definitiv nichts gebracht. Wobei es davon bisher mehr gab. Fahre aber auch schon seit 8 Jahren jetzt.



Ich kann verstehen, was du meinst.
Es kommt einem "zuviel" vor wenn man bedenkt, dass der ursprüngliche Einsatzbereich eines Fullface vielleicht Downhill Rennen sein sollen/sollten/müssten.

Andererseits ist das ja kein Argument, denn was ist die Begründung? Es sieht scheiße aus? Grad als Biker sollte es nicht darum gehen, mit welchen Klamotten man auf dem Drahtesel sitzt, sondern ob man Spass am fahren hat...
wenns dann Leute gibt die sich über ein Outfit lustig machen - ok, solche Flachpfeifen gibts in jedem Bereich.


Und Schutzausrüstung ja oder nein, ist halt meist subjektiv: Der eine fährt Jahrzehnte ohne einen Sturz und ohne Helm.
Der nächste fährt 2 Monate und der Helm rettet ihm das Leben.
Wenn du danach gehst, brauchste morgens gar nicht aus dem Haus gehen. Man muss (und sollte meiner Meinung nach) alle Eventualitäten in Erwägung ziehen, denn manchmal kann man gar nicht so blöd denken, wie es dann plötzlich passiert. Und dann bin ich froh, dass Schutzausrüstung mein Leben oder meine Gelenke rettet, vor anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern oder meinen eigenen fahrerischen Fehlentscheidungen.

Und wenns noch so blöd aussieht...  

Im Moment fahr ich Halbschale und Knie und ellbogenprotektoren und bin damit sehr zufrieden weils auch nicht zu unbequem ist.

MET Terra von 2010, und Oneal Sinner (sind auch schon paar Jahre draußen)
Vielleicht steig ich irgendwann auch auf Fullface um, wenn das Geld da ist und wenn es meiner meinung nach sinn macht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (23. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 07:04' timestamp='1356242647' post='3338203']
> Ein Fullface Helm? Sorry aber das erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Kinder die auf ihren Real Fahrrädern von A nach B fahren und von Mama aufgetragen bekommen einen Fullface zu tragen.
> 
> @Aun Natürlich gehören Stürze dazu, nur bisher hat mir da auch noch nie Schutzausrüstung geholfen, was nicht bedeuten soll dass ich sie als unwichtig einstufen will. Außer vielleicht bei meinen Stürzen auf den Kopf wo ich bisher zum Glück immer nur Gehirnerschütterungen zur Folge gezogen haben. Hätte ich keinen Helm gehabt wäre es wohl mehr. Nur bei den ganzen Brüchen die ich bisher hatte, hätte sie definitiv nichts gebracht. Wobei es davon bisher mehr gab. Fahre aber auch schon seit 8 Jahren jetzt.



Das ist schön das es dich daran erinnert, ich sehe lieber Kinder auf Baumartk Fullys mit nem Fullface als Kinder ohne Helm. ICh bin bis jetzt jedes mal wenn ich gestürzt bin seitlich auf Helm aufgeschlagen und war jedes mal froh das ich nen Fullface anhatte. Das es gegen Knochenbrüche im unter oder Oberkörper nicht hilft sollte logisch sein aber dafür gibt es ja andere Projektoren. Allerdings ist ein Bruch im Körper Bereich deutlich einfacher zu verkraften als im Kopf Bereich und das da der FF auch das empfindliche Gesicht schützt steht wohl ausser frage.


----------



## abc :) (23. Dezember 2012)

Erstens heißt es Protektoren, nicht Projektoren.
Zweitens will ich hören wie du ein Beinbruch durch Protektoren verhindern willst?
Drittens sehe ich gerne Kinder mit ihnen passenden Helmen und einsatzgerechte.


----------



## tonygt (23. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 14:04' timestamp='1356267865' post='3338227']
> Erstens heißt es Protektoren, nicht Projektoren.
> Zweitens will ich hören wie du ein Beinbruch durch Protektoren verhindern willst?
> Drittens sehe ich gerne Kinder mit ihnen passenden Helmen und einsatzgerechte.



Oh Pardon gehen dir die Argumente aus und du musst einen Rechtschreibflame machen oh noes. 
Protektoren(oh ja ich kann es richtig schreiben) dämpfen den Aufschlag ab und verhindern dadurch die Belastung der Knochen sie können nicht immer einen Bruch verhindern aber mindestens die Folgen schwächen. Und warum sollte ein FF nicht Einsatzgerecht sein ? Die meisten Kinder finden ihn Cooler als eine Halbschale und tragen diese dann eher als eine Halbschale. Was bitte macht eine FF nicht Einsatzgerecht der einzige wirkliche Grund warum man nicht immer einen FF trägt ist, dass es im Sommer darunter zu warm wird weil nicht genügend Belüftung vorhanden ist.


----------



## abc :) (23. Dezember 2012)

Nicht immer einen Bruch verhindern? Dadurch implizierst du, dass sie es normalerweise tun würden, was sie definitiv nicht tun, und dafür sind sie auch nicht gedacht. Haha selten so einen Scheiß gelesen. Das ist ja ungefähr so als würde man sagen man könnte einen Fingerbruch dadurch wahrscheinlicherweise verhindern wenn man Handschuhe trägt. Die Protektoren sind z.B. bei Shin Guards dazu gedacht beim Downhill vor Steinen oder sonstigen zu Schützen oder beim normalen Fahren beim Abrutschen der Pedale das Bein vor ihnen zu schützen.

Was sie nicht einsatzgerecht macht für den Straßenbereich? Die Sichteinschränkungen an der Seite. Ganz klarer Punkt. Das hast du bei einer z.B. Halbschale(welcher auch cool ist, da Coolness für dich und nicht nur für die Kinder ein wichtiger Grund ist sonst würdest du ja nicht solche scheiß Argumente ausgraben) nicht.

Und bitte hör jetzt auf mir irgendwas zu erzählen, ich fahre seit 8 Jahren Dirtbike, seit 5 Jahren Freeride und seit 2 Downhill. Hab mit den unterschiedlichsten Fahrrädern und auch den unterschiedlichsten Protektoren Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich werde nach der Zeit ja wohl etwas Erfahrung aufweisen können. Aber du als MountainBiker( nichts dass ich gegen die was habe, nur ist halt ein komplett anderer Bereich) willst mir jetzt hier was erzählen oder was?


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 14:04' timestamp='1356267865' post='3338227']
> Erstens heißt es Protektoren, nicht Projektoren.
> Zweitens will ich hören wie du ein Beinbruch durch Protektoren verhindern willst?
> Drittens sehe ich gerne Kinder mit ihnen passenden Helmen und einsatzgerechte.



Protektoren schützen in der Regel die empfindlichsten Teile des Körpers, und das sind in dem Fall Knie, Kopf und Ellbogen.
Ein Beinbruch wäre so gesehen gar nicht so kritisch, denn in der Regel heilt ein Bruch wieder.
Danach kann man immer noch Sport treiben. Wenn dein Knie im Arsch ist, kannste danach gar nix mehr machen - für immer!

Dass ein Helm passen muss (bezüglich Kopfgröße!), steht außer Frage!

Einsatzgerecht ist in dem Fall aber völlig egal, denn wenn du mit nem Fullface durch die Stadt fährst, könnte es höchstens bissl warm werden und die Leute könnten doof glotzen.
Aber wem die Wärme egal ist und die Blicke anderer ignorieren kann, kann auch mit nem quietschbunten Fullface fahren.  Schützen tut er so oder so! Besser als Halbschale.

Einzig ein Downhillfahrer sollte nicht mit Halbschale fahren, weil das vielleicht keinen optimalen Schutz darstellt.



			
				abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 14:41' timestamp='1356270075' post='3338231']
> 
> Und bitte hör jetzt auf mir irgendwas zu erzählen, ich fahre seit 8 Jahren Dirtbike, seit 5 Jahren Freeride und seit 2 Downhill. Hab mit den unterschiedlichsten Fahrrädern und auch den unterschiedlichsten Protektoren Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich werde nach der Zeit ja wohl etwas Erfahrung aufweisen können. Aber du als MountainBiker( nichts dass ich gegen die was habe, nur ist halt ein komplett anderer Bereich) willst mir jetzt hier was erzählen oder was?



Dadurch dass du dich von anderen MTBlern distanzierst, macht dich in meinen Augen gleich unsympathisch. 
 Da kommt einem die Vermutung in den Sinn, ob du dich vielleicht für etwas "besseres" hälst?

Deine Bike Erfahrung sagt nicht zwangsläufig etwas über deine Kenntnisse aus, wie man sich am besten schützt. Aber ich spreche dir deine Erfahrung auch gar nicht ab!
Ist schön wenn du soviel Erfahrung hast.

Dann solltest du aber auch die Toleranz mitbringen und andere Leute mit ihren Klamotten fahren zu lassen.
Denn was du als "passend" empfindest, ist lediglich deine Meinung, mehr aber auch nicht. *Mehr Schutz als nötig, ist nie verkehrt*. Das ist Fakt.


----------



## abc :) (23. Dezember 2012)

Wieso sollte ich mich für etwas besseres halten nur weil ich an was anderem Spaß habe als nur durch den Wald zu fahren. Und ob du mich unsympathisch findest oder nicht ist mir total egal. Das seid ihr mir sowieso schon. Reicht ja schon den Thread hier zu lesen und genauso den Ich hab was Neues Thread. 

Natürlich lasse ich Leute damit fahren womit sie wollen, im Endeffekt ist es mir ja auch total egal. 

Und natürlich gibt es zu viel Schutz. Sobald sie normale Bewegungen zu schwer beeinträchtigen sehe ich sie eher als negativ als positiv an. Das habe ich z.B. bei Ellenbogenschoner. Es ist für mich einfach ein unnatürliches Gefühl mit denen zu fahren. Und ja manchmal ist weniger mehr.


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 14:58' timestamp='1356271131' post='3338238']
> Wieso sollte ich mich für etwas besseres halten nur weil ich an was anderem Spaß habe als nur durch den Wald zu fahren. Und ob du mich unsympathisch findest oder nicht ist mir total egal. Das seid ihr mir sowieso schon. Reicht ja schon den Thread hier zu lesen und genauso den Ich hab was Neues Thread.



Na wenn hier alles so scheiße ist, braucht man sich mit dir hier ja auch nicht weiter unterhalten.


----------



## abc :) (23. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich kein Problem mit. 

Ihr habt ja angefangen. Und das teilweise mit so arg schlechten Argumenten, so dass ich mich frage ob ihr überhaupt ein bisschen Ahnung vom Fahrradfahren habt.


----------



## tonygt (23. Dezember 2012)

Nein falsch du hast angefangen mit oh überquipt Baumarkt Kiddie mit Fullface völlig unangebracht. Und ich weiss ja nicht was du für nen FF trägst aber ich habe bei meinem keine Sicheinschränkungen.
Abgesehen davon redest du hier von guten Argumenten redest selbst aber an der Thematik vorbei, ich suche bis jetzt noch deine Argumente die meine Argumente wiederlegen. Und von der Coolness habe ich auf die Kinder bezogen aber danke das wir nicht bei einer Sachlichen Disskusion bleiben können sondern du einen gleich Persönlich angreifen musst. Genauso warum gehst du davon aus das Theoretisches Wissen etwas mit Fahrkönnen zu tun hat? Und auch wenn ich hier nicht für alle Spreche fahre ich auch deutlich mehr als nur Wald und Forst Wege und weiss im Vergleich zu" Mister Arrogant ich bin doch eh viel toller als ihr" durchaus was es heißt Protektoren zu tragen und auch mit ihnen zu stürzen.


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 17:08' timestamp='1356278924' post='3338259']
> Habe ich kein Problem mit.
> 
> Ihr habt ja angefangen. Und das teilweise mit so arg schlechten Argumenten, so dass ich mich frage ob ihr überhaupt ein bisschen Ahnung vom Fahrradfahren habt.



Du hast echt nix verstanden...


----------



## abc :) (23. Dezember 2012)

Ach so und du greifst also nicht persönlich an?
Wenn du angeblich weißt zu Fallen, dann wüsstest du auch dass selbst der beste Shinguard und selbst der beste Brustschutz niemals bei einem Beinbruch und bei einem Rippenbruch helfen wird. Ist mir selbst schon passiert.
Okay nun gut bei deinem Fallen, wahrscheinlich mal von der Pedale abrutschen und gegens Shinguard knallen, da geb ich zu da wird es wohl etwas helfen. 
Und wenn du meine Argumente die deine Argumente nicht widerlegen findest, dann kannst du einfach nicht lesen.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Dezember 2012)

Mein Penis ist größer - Ich gewinne, dass ist das Internet ...


----------



## abc :) (23. Dezember 2012)

Nur um das kurz zu klären sollte nichts gegen dich persönlich sein H2O, und bei GoPro ist es auf jedenfall besser einen Fullface zu tragen, da er um einiges stabiler sitzt und somit auch saubere Aufnahmen liefern.
Mich nerven nur wie bereits gesagt diejenigen, die auf ihren Baumarktfährrädern, was du natürlich nicht hast wie ich ja im Video sehe, Fullface Helme tragen und meinen sie sind die Tollsten. Genauso nerven mich diejenigen die sich ein 1000€ Dirtbike kaufen lassen zusammen mit bester Schutzausrüstung aber trotzdem nur in den Dirtpark kommen um damit anzugeben und nach einem Monat wieder aufhören, da sie merken dass sie damit niemanden beeindrucken können.
Und btw ich habe auch mit einem Real-Fahrrad angefangen mit schönen Seitenhörnern. <3


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 Dezember 2012 - 19:36' timestamp='1356287788' post='3338278']
> Nur um das kurz zu klären sollte nichts gegen dich persönlich sein H2O, und bei GoPro ist es auf jedenfall besser einen Fullface zu tragen, da er um einiges stabiler sitzt und somit auch saubere Aufnahmen liefern.
> Mich nerven nur wie bereits gesagt diejenigen, die auf ihren Baumarktfährrädern, was du natürlich nicht hast wie ich ja im Video sehe, Fullface Helme tragen und meinen sie sind die Tollsten. Genauso nerven mich diejenigen die sich ein 1000€ Dirtbike kaufen lassen zusammen mit bester Schutzausrüstung aber trotzdem nur in den Dirtpark kommen um damit anzugeben und nach einem Monat wieder aufhören, da sie merken dass sie damit niemanden beeindrucken können.
> Und btw ich habe auch mit einem Real-Fahrrad angefangen mit schönen Seitenhörnern. <3



Aha... also gehts doch darum, dass du nur deinen Standpunkt klarmachen willst und auf Teufel komm raus nicht mit den ganzen Newbies mit ihren Baumarktfahrrädern verwechselt werden möchtest.

Alles klar, ist angekommen


----------



## abc :) (23. Dezember 2012)

Ging das an dich? Nein, mit Sicherheit nicht. Wieso sollte ich nicht mit Leuten verwechselt werden wollen die Baumarkfahrräder fahren. Die angeblichen Aussagen, die du aus meinen Posts ziehsts werden immer lustiger...und erbärmlicher.


----------



## tonygt (23. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 19:01' timestamp='1356285701' post='3338272']
> Ach so und du greifst also nicht persönlich an?
> Wenn du angeblich weißt zu Fallen, dann wüsstest du auch dass selbst der beste Shinguard und selbst der beste Brustschutz niemals bei einem Beinbruch und bei einem Rippenbruch helfen wird. Ist mir selbst schon passiert.
> Okay nun gut bei deinem Fallen, wahrscheinlich mal von der Pedale abrutschen und gegens Shinguard knallen, da geb ich zu da wird es wohl etwas helfen.
> Und wenn du meine Argumente die deine Argumente nicht widerlegen findest, dann kannst du einfach nicht lesen.



Der einzige der hier nicht lesen kann bist du  Ich habe nie gesagt das ein Knieguard oder ein Jacket for einem Bruch schützt ich hab allgemein Protektoren genannt. Und das ein Helm Knieschoner, Elenbogen und Rückenprotektor sehr wohl helfen. Das könnte auch der Grund sein warum ich keine Shinguard trage


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

Ach tony lass gut sein, schlimm genug dass so jemand hier unseren Thread beschmutzt


----------



## abc :) (23. Dezember 2012)

Immer noch totaler Bullshit den du von dir gibst. Weder Ellenbogenschoner noch Rückenprotektor und erst recht keine Kneeguard wird vor einem Bruch schützen. Und die Behauptung, dass diese davor schützen weil sie den Fall abfangen ist ja mal total lächerlich. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, Protektoren sind dafür auch gar nicht konzipiert aber das scheinst du anscheinend nicht zu verstehen. Und gut dass du dein Fahrrad direkt auf der ersten Seite gepostet hast. Reicht mir zu wissen was du fährst um deine Meinung als nicht legitim zu werten. Du willst mir erzählen dass du mehr als im Wald damit fährst? Ja okay maximal vielleicht gerade über die Straße. 

Danke Konov, dass du aufhörst zu antworten, dadurch zeigst du mir das ich einfach nur Recht habe und du dies auch wenigstens einsiehst. <3

PS: Könnt ja gerne mal in meinem Heimatort Winterberg vorbeikommen, dann sehen wir ja mal wer hier was kann und wer nicht. bussi :*


----------



## Aun (23. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 22:24' timestamp='1356297879' post='3338304']
> Immer noch totaler Bullshit den du von dir gibst. Weder Ellenbogenschoner noch Rückenprotektor und erst recht keine Kneeguard wird vor einem Bruch schützen. Und die Behauptung, dass diese davor schützen weil sie den Fall abfangen ist ja mal total lächerlich. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, Protektoren sind dafür auch gar nicht konzipiert aber das scheinst du anscheinend nicht zu verstehen. Und gut dass du dein Fahrrad direkt auf der ersten Seite gepostet hast. Reicht mir zu wissen was du fährst um deine Meinung als nicht legitim zu werten. Du willst mir erzählen dass du mehr als im Wald damit fährst? Ja okay maximal vielleicht gerade über die Straße.
> 
> Danke Konov, dass du aufhörst zu antworten, dadurch zeigst du mir das ich einfach nur Recht habe und du dies auch wenigstens einsiehst. <3
> ...



jau im pott isses ja auch scheisse gefährlich.

wir tragen protektoren, weil sie unsere gelenke schützen und nichts anderes..... hast du ein kaputtes knie, ellenbogen, handgelenk oder kopf?
nein? ich hab 2 kaputte knie. seitdem fahr ich nur noch langstrecke. "damals" mit mit nem protektor, ich würd heute noch durchs gelände hüpfen.
brüche sind normal und heilen doch recht schnell. aber wenn einmal eines deiner gelenke durch nen unfall über die wupper springt, wars das mit dem tollen sport....


----------



## tonygt (24. Dezember 2012)

abc schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons//smile.gif[/IMG]' date='23 December 2012 - 22:24' timestamp='1356297879' post='3338304']
> Immer noch totaler Bullshit den du von dir gibst. Weder Ellenbogenschoner noch Rückenprotektor und erst recht keine Kneeguard wird vor einem Bruch schützen. Und die Behauptung, dass diese davor schützen weil sie den Fall abfangen ist ja mal total lächerlich. Wie ich schon gesagt habe, Protektoren sind dafür auch gar nicht konzipiert aber das scheinst du anscheinend nicht zu verstehen. Und gut dass du dein Fahrrad direkt auf der ersten Seite gepostet hast. Reicht mir zu wissen was du fährst um deine Meinung als nicht legitim zu werten. Du willst mir erzählen dass du mehr als im Wald damit fährst? Ja okay maximal vielleicht gerade über die Straße.
> 
> Danke Konov, dass du aufhörst zu antworten, dadurch zeigst du mir das ich einfach nur Recht habe und du dies auch wenigstens einsiehst. <3
> ...



Schön das du anhand des Fahrrads sagen kannst was Leute fahren es soll auch Leute geben die keine 200 MM Downhiller brauchen, um Downhill oder im Bikepark zu fahren. Sagt dir Nordkette Singletrail was ? Ja überraschenderweise war ich mit meinem Waldweg Fahrrad da und bin auch runtergekommen, CAidom dieses Jahr war ich auch. Und Winterberg ich bitte dich willst mir jetzt erzählen das Winterberg der Mörder Downhill ist? 
Und ganz ehrlich du bist genau einer von den Spacken mit denen ich niemals Biken werde, halten sich für was besseres weil sie ja den ach so tollen Downhiller haben und können sich gar net mehr vorstellen das es auch mit weniger Fahrrad geht und stufen Fahrerischeskönnen direkt auf das Bike ein.
Kk Thx bye ich werde auch nicht auf deinen Poste antworten nicht weil du Recht hast auch wenn du das vieleicht denken magst, bitte hol dir einen drauf runter wenns dein Ego befriedigt  Ich fühle mich nicht mehr dazu genötigt mit jemanden wir dir weiter eine Disskusion zu führen


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2012)

So morgen mal mit Muttern unterwegs und ein paar Aufnahmen machen


----------



## H2OTest (26. Dezember 2012)

AUfeinmal war da n Hund  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2012)

LAL ^^


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

So, morgen ist Zeit für mein erstes "richtiges" Video


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

So, Ich hab da mal wieder was schönes für euch  

[vimeo]56369925[/vimeo]


----------



## Konov (27. Dezember 2012)

Fahrerisch jetzt nix besonderes aber nette Musik und schöne Landschaft


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

Jo wobei ich die Musik nochmal ändern muss ... Youtube ist echt schnell geworden


----------



## Konov (27. Dezember 2012)

Brauch ne neue Kette für mein Stadtbike.... seit ich mit Grippe zuhause hänge (jetzt knapp 4 Tage), ist das ding schon so eingerostet dass ich Mühe hab sie wieder in Gang zu kriegen 

Dank meiner Krätze komm ich aber kaum lebend ausm Haus und bis Samstag müsste man das schon erledigen weil sonst die Werkstatt dicht macht 


Unglückliche Zufälle immer


----------



## gamingnowshow (27. Dezember 2012)

Gerade mal wieder einen Beitrag im TV gesehen über Outdoor Jacken. Denen fällt doch auch nichts mehr ein oder? Eine 350 Euro Jacke mit einer für 99 Euro vergleichen und dann aufregen, dass die billige nicht so atmungsaktiv ist....


----------



## abc :) (27. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vZnWxqwFOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## myadictivo (29. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Brauch ne neue Kette für mein Stadtbike.... seit ich mit Grippe zuhause hänge (jetzt knapp 4 Tage), ist das ding schon so eingerostet dass ich Mühe hab sie wieder in Gang zu kriegen
> 
> Dank meiner Krätze komm ich aber kaum lebend ausm Haus und bis Samstag müsste man das schon erledigen weil sonst die Werkstatt dicht macht
> 
> ...



ordentlich schmierstoff drauf und dann geht das wieder  will garnicht wissen wie meine kette aussieht. hatte die letzte fahrten immer das glück in den regen zu kommen und bin direkt nach der fahrt auch zu faul da was zu machen


----------



## Konov (29. Dezember 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ordentlich schmierstoff drauf und dann geht das wieder  will garnicht wissen wie meine kette aussieht. hatte die letzte fahrten immer das glück in den regen zu kommen und bin direkt nach der fahrt auch zu faul da was zu machen



Ich sprüh die Kette mittlerweile recht häufig ein, aber zuviel ist halt auch nicht gut.
Mit dem Stadtbike hab ich seit 2011 mittlerweile auch weit über 3000 Kilometer runter und bevor ich versuche den Rost mit allen möglichen Fluids runterzubekommen, lass ich mir doch lieber ne neue einbauen, wie gesagt vllt. sogar für lau.

Hab es ja hier vor Ort gekauft, ok Kette ist ein Verschleißteil von daher keine Garantie aber nach sovielen km und fast 2 Jahren dauergebrauch...

Fahre bei jedem Wetter und jede Strecke von A nach B die man sich vorstellen kann, dann ne Zeit lang auch als Sportgerät benutzt, denke da ist der Kettenschwund nicht zu vermeiden.
Was mir mehr sorgen macht sind vllt. Ritzel und Kettenblatt. 
Ist halt kein Hightech Zeug ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2012)

Meine Cousine möchte ihr Rad verkaufen ,brauch jemand was zufällig 
Hier die Daten :

*Rahmen: Isaac Carbon Joule Aerotic 2007 
 Kurbel: Dura Ace 10fach
 Bremsgriffe: Profile Design Carbon
 Schalthebel: Dura Ace 10fach
 Umwerfer: Ultegra Ice Grey 10fach
 Schaltwerk: Ultegra Ice Grey 10fach
 Bremsen: Ultegra Ice Grey 10 fach
 Basislenker: Syntace CX Vollcarbon
 Aufbau: Profile T2
 Pedale: Speedplay wenn gewünscht
 Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP in weiß oder schwarzer neutraler Sattel
 Lenkerband von Fizik in Rot/Schwarz montieren.*


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

So, Demontage hat begonnen : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2012)

Mit welchem Ziel? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Saubermachen , Tretlager reinigen, neu lackieren


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2012)

Selbst ist der Mann 

Lackieren haste hoffentlich die entsprechende Ausrüstung und Erfahrung oder nen lackierer zur Hand


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Mein Vater war bei VW als Lakierer tätig - als Meister, da frag ich vorher nochmal nach und gehe mit ihm einkaufen . Also falls da was nicht so klappt wie ich es will muss der herhalten


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mein Vater war bei VW als Lakierer tätig - als Meister, da frag ich vorher nochmal nach und gehe mit ihm einkaufen . Also falls da was nicht so klappt wie ich es will muss der herhalten



Sehr gut


----------



## myadictivo (31. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich sprüh die Kette mittlerweile recht häufig ein, aber zuviel ist halt auch nicht gut.
> Mit dem Stadtbike hab ich seit 2011 mittlerweile auch weit über 3000 Kilometer runter und bevor ich versuche den Rost mit allen möglichen Fluids runterzubekommen, lass ich mir doch lieber ne neue einbauen, wie gesagt vllt. sogar für lau.



mein schrauber meint immer die teuren gruppen halten auch nicht länger.von dem her bin ich mit meinen teilen echt zufrieden. am mtb kann ich so ca. 8tkm mit einer gruppe machen, dann sind die ritzel, blätter und schalterröllchen aber auch fertig 
außer irgendwelches baumarktzeug draufsprühen mach ich jetzt auch nix tolles. nur vom wd40 bin ich mittlerweile weg, zumindest beim rennrad. beim mtb schmier ich drauf, was ich grade finde


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2013)

kann mir wer sagen wie ich das aufkriege? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und die Kurbel ab? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2013)

oft mit nem spezialschlüssel. ist das ein normales kettenschloss?


----------



## Konov (20. Januar 2013)

Die Kurbel müsste innen nen stück haben wo du mitm imbußschlüssel reinkannst, war jedenfalls bei meiner so.

5er Imbuß oder sowas...

Das kettenglied keine ahnung. Meine Kette ist vorgestern gerissen und hab mir ne neue reinmachen lassen, zumal das alte ding aussah wie ausgeschissen, trotz Pflege 

Blödes dreckswetter. Im Sommer ist das alles viel chilliger


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2013)

wenn das ein normales kettenschloss ist bekommt man das auch durch seitwärstbewegungen auf.
stimmt, konov, daran hab ich garnicht gedacht. gibt ja so viele varianten.


----------



## tonygt (20. Januar 2013)

Kettenschloss sollte eig aufgehen wenn du es in die richtige Richtung drückst braucht man kein Werkzeug, könnte sein das es irgendwie angerostet ist benutz ne Zange oder so. Bei der Kurbel kommst auf die Kurbel drauf an bei den teureren Kurbeln ist so nen Aufsatz Normal siehe Bild, bzw. benutze ich so einen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2013)

^ ja genau. mir is das nicht eingefallen. musste ich bei meinem specialized auch immer nehmen


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2013)

für die kurbeln wird mir geliehen  muss wohl aber daspassende fürs tretlagerb kaufen


----------



## H2OTest (10. März 2013)

kann mir wer passenden Ersatz empfehlen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. März 2013)

Ich nehme an das ist ein Tretlager 

keine ahnung, ehrlich


----------



## myadictivo (22. März 2013)

hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit gefederten bzw einfach zu verstellenden sattelstützen ?
das problem ist, ich hab ja nur so nen 0815 teil, was eben mit schnellspanner höhenverstellbar ist. da ich eigentlich sehr viel in einfachem gelände unterwegs bin störts teilweise auch nicht wirklich.
allerdings hab ich den sattel jetzt schon so hoch, dass ich im stehen grade noch so mit den fußspitzen aufn boden komm.

bei etwas holprigen bergabfahrten denk ich dann immer mich hauts nach vorne über den lenker. nur möcht ich halt nicht jedesmal absteigen und am schnellspanner rumbasteln und nach der abfahrt alles wieder zurückbasteln.

die tage kam mein neuer rose katalog und da sind schon paar nette sachen mit bei.


----------



## Konov (22. März 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit gefederten bzw einfach zu verstellenden sattelstützen ?
> das problem ist, ich hab ja nur so nen 0815 teil, was eben mit schnellspanner höhenverstellbar ist. da ich eigentlich sehr viel in einfachem gelände unterwegs bin störts teilweise auch nicht wirklich.
> allerdings hab ich den sattel jetzt schon so hoch, dass ich im stehen grade noch so mit den fußspitzen aufn boden komm.
> 
> ...



Also ich würde prinzipiell den sattel nicht aufs maximal stellen, so dass du probleme hast den Boden zu erreichen.
Das reden einem viele Bike-Baumarkt Verkäufer ein, weils ja besser für die Knie ist...

meiner erfahrung nach ist es für ruppige abfahrten aber totaler Unsinn weil man da in der regel sowieso steht und nicht sitzt.
Am besten ist ein Kompromiss, dass man sich noch bequem hinsetzen kann, ohne dabei wie auf ner Harley zu sitzen und die Knie zu belasten und gleichzeitig so, dass man eben stehen kann ohne sich zu überschlagen ^^

was du meinst sind bestimmt die Reverb Sattelstützen, die sind höhenverstellbar durch einen griff an der Sattelstütze.
Hab die aber bisher nicht genutzt, sind auch nicht grad billig.
Häufig an den 5000 Euro-MTBs männlicher-Mittvierziger-Mountainbiker in Presswurst-Outfit zu finden, die sowas einfach brauchen, genau wie 100 Euro Schuhe und 50 Euro Trikots 

Ich brauch sowas nicht, durch Rumprobieren Mittelwert an der stütze gefunden, so dass man gut bergauf aber auch gut wieder runter fahren kann... fertig


----------



## myadictivo (22. März 2013)

ähm..ich habe sehr lange an den satteleinstellungen rumprobiert. dummerweise hatte mein schrauber beim verkauf auch zuviel des guten schmiermittels auf die sattelstütze/rohr, so dass sich das trotz schnellspanner nach unten gedrückt hatte.
ich persönlich merk sofort ob das ding 1cm reinrutscht. habs schlussendlich entfettet und mir mit nem schraubenzieher ne kontroll-kerbe geritzt, für den fall das ichs mal ausbau etc ich wieder von vorne suchen darf.

i.d.r. mach ich mit dem mtb auch touren von 60 bis > 100km. da will ich kein "mittelding" einstellen, denn es geht auf die knie 3-5 stunden so zu fahren.

natürlich steh ich beim abfahren, aber damit verlegt sich der schwerpunkt auch ungünstig nach vorne, weil der sattel ja so hoch ist und ich nicht gescheit hinter ihn komme. da wär sowas mit einmal hebel ziehn und das ding ist unten und nochmal hebel ziehn und es ist wieder oben halt knorke.

ja, die teile sind teuer..aber wenns was bringt  über sinn und unsinn von geldausgeben brauch ich für mich beim radeln nicht nachzudenken. die freizeit - presswurst fraktion mit 5000 euro rad lass ich hinter mir stehen ^^


----------



## tonygt (22. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Häufig an den 5000 Euro-MTBs männlicher-Mittvierziger-Mountainbiker in Presswurst-Outfit zu finden, die sowas einfach brauchen, genau wie 100 Euro Schuhe und 50 Euro Trikots
> 
> Ich brauch sowas nicht, durch Rumprobieren Mittelwert an der stütze gefunden, so dass man gut bergauf aber auch gut wieder runter fahren kann... fertig



Hehe bei mir fährt inzwischen fast der Gesamte Bekanntenpreis ne Vario Stütze, also vorsicht mit solchen Aussagten, die Leute mit denen ich Unterwegs bin sind deffinitiv keine Klemmklöten 
Kosten tun die je nachdem so zwischen 100 und 200 Euro und sind durchaus sehr praktisch, weil man halt nicht stehen bleiben muss um die Sattelhöhe zu verstellen. Was den Spaßfaktor steigert, wenn man grad durch die Stadt raddelt ne Treppe sieht Knopf drücken und runter gehts oder man auf Trails unterwegs sind die in kurzen abschnitten Berg ab und dann wieder Berg auf gehen. Allgemein würd ich den Sattel aber immer runter machen. Ich mach das selbst auch noch mit dem Schnellspanner und natürlich ist es manchmal nervig aber ein muss sobald man Anspruchsvollere Geländestücke fährt, weil wie du ja schon ganz richtig bemerkt hast behindert der hoher Sattel und verhindert das du dich ungestört bewegen kannst.


----------



## myadictivo (22. März 2013)

dann werd ich meinen chef mal fragen. vll hat er ja auch eine zum "probefahren"


----------



## Konov (22. März 2013)

Wenn du die Kohle hast, investiert es, hab selbst wie gesagt noch keine probiert ^^

Wollte nur das Klischee der oben genannten Radler mal raushauen


----------



## Konov (14. April 2013)

MTB Saison geht wieder los, heute hab ichs kurz mal krachen lassen.
Erstaunlich was alles unterwegs ist an Mountainbikern.... ganze Familien auf ihren Specialized Bikes hab ich gesehen. Ich musste schmunzeln 

Neue Trendsportart oder was is da los??

Warscheinlich einfach nur Frühlingsbeginn


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. April 2013)

Ich mische hier mal mit ^^, ne das liegt wegen zu hohen spritt kosten ^^ oder neue erziehungsmethoden.
Muss mal auch mal mein bike wieder flott kriegen, hinterrad lagerschaden hinterrad kostet ja nicht viel oder? Ist nen Shimano 
ältere baureihe so aus 2003.


----------



## Konov (14. April 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ich mische hier mal mit ^^, ne das liegt wegen zu hohen spritt kosten ^^ oder neue erziehungsmethoden.
> Muss mal auch mal mein bike wieder flott kriegen, hinterrad lagerschaden hinterrad kostet ja nicht viel oder? Ist nen Shimano
> ältere baureihe so aus 2003.



Denke nicht... is ja schon 10 Jahre her ^^

Lass dich inner Werkstatt beraten


----------



## tonygt (15. April 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ich mische hier mal mit ^^, ne das liegt wegen zu hohen spritt kosten ^^ oder neue erziehungsmethoden.
> Muss mal auch mal mein bike wieder flott kriegen, hinterrad lagerschaden hinterrad kostet ja nicht viel oder? Ist nen Shimano
> ältere baureihe so aus 2003.



Kommt drauf an kann gut sein das es gar keinen Sinn macht das Lager auszutauschen, wenn man die komplette Narbe erneuern muss.
War bei mir auch so hatte spiel im Hinterrad, weil das Lager abgenutzt war neue Narbe+einspeichen hätte sich net gelohnt deswegen einfach neuen Laufradsatz besorgt.
Hab für nen Satz 270 Euro gezahlt war aber auch was stabiles ^^

Diese Saison steht bei mir erstmal Trail bauen an, denn wir haben jetzt nen legal Trail bei uns in der Stadt der sozusagen mein Hometrail ist und nachdem ich mich die letzten Woche gedrückt hab muss ich jetzt mal was machen


----------



## Konov (15. April 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an kann gut sein das es gar keinen Sinn macht das Lager auszutauschen, wenn man die komplette Narbe erneuern muss.
> War bei mir auch so hatte spiel im Hinterrad, weil das Lager abgenutzt war neue Narbe+einspeichen hätte sich net gelohnt deswegen einfach neuen Laufradsatz besorgt.
> Hab für nen Satz 270 Euro gezahlt war aber auch was stabiles ^^
> 
> Diese Saison steht bei mir erstmal Trail bauen an, denn wir haben jetzt nen legal Trail bei uns in der Stadt der sozusagen mein Hometrail ist und nachdem ich mich die letzten Woche gedrückt hab muss ich jetzt mal was machen



Kannst ja mal Bilder posten von den Bauarbeiten ^^


----------



## myadictivo (16. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> MTB Saison geht wieder los, heute hab ichs kurz mal krachen lassen.
> Erstaunlich was alles unterwegs ist an Mountainbikern.... ganze Familien auf ihren Specialized Bikes hab ich gesehen. Ich musste schmunzeln
> 
> Neue Trendsportart oder was is da los??
> ...



ach..vorbei sind die zeiten, als man alleine unterwegs war, weils noch <10° C hatte. hier geht ja auf hauptverkehrs-radwegen teilweise wochenends schon garnix mehr vor lauter radlern und wandersleuten ^^
die meisten auch noch brain-afk (brauch nicht nach vorne gucken oder zumindest bißl platzsparend fahren)


----------



## Konov (16. April 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ach..vorbei sind die zeiten, als man alleine unterwegs war, weils noch <10° C hatte. hier geht ja auf hauptverkehrs-radwegen teilweise wochenends schon garnix mehr vor lauter radlern und wandersleuten ^^
> die meisten auch noch brain-afk (brauch nicht nach vorne gucken oder zumindest bißl platzsparend fahren)



Ich hatte witzigerweise gleich 2 nette Begegnungen...

Jeweils ein Wanderer, der eine wollte wissen wie man es einstellt dass eine Scheibenbremse einen nicht über den Lenker fliegen lässt (ich musste lachen)
Und der zweite schwitzte wie ein Bulle und wollte offenbar nur bißchen im Kreis fahren. Da ich auch geschwitzt hab, musste er mich wohl als Solidarität ansprechen 


Solche Leute trifft man selten, sind mir aber allemal lieber als die, die nicht ausm Weg gehen wollen, nur rummosern etc.

Und was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass auf den gängigen Trails wieder einzelne Bäume (!) quer liegen. Ist offensichtlich, dass da jemand verhindern möchte, dass ein Fahrrad langfährt, bzw. man absteigen muss.
Da man da mit ordentlich Speed runterkommt, ist es teilweise aber auch echt gefährlich. Nicht schön sowas


----------



## myadictivo (17. April 2013)

ach, lustige begegnungen hab ich auch immer wieder..

rennradfahrer im wald auf schotterwegen (verfahren)
mtb´ler die nicht mehr wußten wo vorne und hinten ist und ich ihnen erstmal auf ihrer karte verklickert hab, dass sie 10-15km vom kurs abgekommen sind und ich dann mitgefahren bin

die meckerfritzen-fraktion ist auch mehr auf asphaltierten straßen unterwegs..aber das wenig einsichtige verhalten über eigene fehler + gemecker über die andren nervt dann schon


----------



## Fremder123 (22. April 2013)

So, Fahrrad nach dem langen Winter auch wieder entmottet. Und bereits nach 5 Minuten fix und fertig gewesen. Klar, bin schon ein bäriges Bild von Mann.^^ Aber gibts da kleine Tricks womit man sich quasi "aufwärmen" kann um nicht schon bei der kurzen Fahrt morgens zum Bahnhof halbtot umzukippen? Gehe auch ins Fitnessstudio, aber Fokus liegt da weniger auf Ausdauer. Für Tipps in alle Richtungen bin ich immer dankbar denn eigentlich fahr ich gern Zweirad.


----------



## Konov (22. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> So, Fahrrad nach dem langen Winter auch wieder entmottet. Und bereits nach 5 Minuten fix und fertig gewesen. Klar, bin schon ein bäriges Bild von Mann.^^ Aber gibts da kleine Tricks womit man sich quasi "aufwärmen" kann um nicht schon bei der kurzen Fahrt morgens zum Bahnhof halbtot umzukippen? Gehe auch ins Fitnessstudio, aber Fokus liegt da weniger auf Ausdauer. Für Tipps in alle Richtungen bin ich immer dankbar denn eigentlich fahr ich gern Zweirad.



Die Ausdauer kommt von selbst, wenn man regelmässig Strecken fährt.
Mehr gibts dazu eigentlich nicht zu sagen. 

Fahr ein paar Tage abends mal ne halbe Stunde mit etwas höherem Tempo von A nach B, das macht sich bemerkbar
Tricks gibts eigentlich keine. Nur Joggen und Laufen, hilft halt auch


----------



## tonygt (22. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> So, Fahrrad nach dem langen Winter auch wieder entmottet. Und bereits nach 5 Minuten fix und fertig gewesen. Klar, bin schon ein bäriges Bild von Mann.^^ Aber gibts da kleine Tricks womit man sich quasi "aufwärmen" kann um nicht schon bei der kurzen Fahrt morgens zum Bahnhof halbtot umzukippen? Gehe auch ins Fitnessstudio, aber Fokus liegt da weniger auf Ausdauer. Für Tipps in alle Richtungen bin ich immer dankbar denn eigentlich fahr ich gern Zweirad.



Du fährst zu schnell würde ich sagen, passiert mir auch öfters wenn ich allein fahre. An sich gilt das was Konov gesagt hat ist Übungssache was Ausdauer angeht, je nachdem wie fit du warst kommt die Ausdauer auch wieder schneller zurück wenn man nen paar mal fährt. Sonst gilt Grundlage fahren und nicht gleich am Limit fahren so das man nach kurzer Zeit ausgepauert ist.


----------



## Aun (23. April 2013)

ich hab als start meine standard 20 km tour gemacht. war danach zwar "fertig" muss aber sagen, dass wohl jeder menschliche metabolismus anders reagiert. ich würde daher sagen: solange es noch spaß macht, und bis man wirklich meint man kann nicht mehr. ist ein ulkiges gefühl, man weiß aber wann es eintritt


----------



## Fremder123 (23. April 2013)

Okay danke euch. Hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt abends statt vor der Kiste/ Glotze zu hocken noch ein Ründchen zu drehen, werd das dann wohl auch mal machen. Montags/ Mittwochs/ Freitags gehts eh ins Fitnessstudio, da ist evtl. Dienstag/ Donnerstag/ Wochenende noch Reserve für ein halbes Stündchen Fahrrad hier und da.


----------



## Konov (23. April 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du fährst zu schnell würde ich sagen, passiert mir auch öfters wenn ich allein fahre. An sich gilt das was Konov gesagt hat ist Übungssache was Ausdauer angeht, je nachdem wie fit du warst kommt die Ausdauer auch wieder schneller zurück wenn man nen paar mal fährt. Sonst gilt Grundlage fahren und nicht gleich am Limit fahren so das man nach kurzer Zeit ausgepauert ist.



Stimmt, das stelle ich auch öfter fest.... man fährt ziemlich fit und leider zu schnell los.

Also immer gemütlich losfahren, vorallem sowas wie Uphills


----------



## Fremder123 (24. April 2013)

Hab mich tatsächlich daran gehalten was ihr geraten habt und bin seit gestern bemüht, gleichmäßiger und ruhiger loszufahren und dieses Tempo auch beizubehalten. Siehe da, die Zunge hängt nicht mehr übers Kinn.^^ Das Leben kann so einfach sein.


----------



## Konov (24. April 2013)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hab mich tatsächlich daran gehalten was ihr geraten habt und bin seit gestern bemüht, gleichmäßiger und ruhiger loszufahren und dieses Tempo auch beizubehalten. Siehe da, die Zunge hängt nicht mehr übers Kinn.^^ Das Leben kann so einfach sein.





Vorallem ist es so, dass das unnötige schnellfahren unterbewusst kommt. Man denkt ja nicht vorher, jetzt heize ich, sondern heizt einfach drauf los und wenn man kaputt ist, fällt einem auf, dass man ja eigentlich viel zu schnell war


----------



## myadictivo (25. April 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Du fährst zu schnell würde ich sagen, passiert mir auch öfters wenn ich allein fahre. An sich gilt das was Konov gesagt hat ist Übungssache was Ausdauer angeht, je nachdem wie fit du warst kommt die Ausdauer auch wieder schneller zurück wenn man nen paar mal fährt. Sonst gilt Grundlage fahren und nicht gleich am Limit fahren so das man nach kurzer Zeit ausgepauert ist.



grundlage macht aber keinen spass ^^  habs aber heute auch gemerkt, dass ich bös kondition gelassen habe diesen winter, weil viele trainings-km fehlen. das schöne wetter verleitet dann zum überziehen und das böse erwachen kommt dann ne stunde später


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage, was ihr von folgendem Bike haltet:
Bulls Copperhead 3
[attachment=13213:bulls-copperhead-3_532-23441_630px.png]


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage, was ihr von folgendem Bike haltet:
> Bulls Copperhead 3
> [attachment=13213:bulls-copperhead-3_532-23441_630px.png]



Kommt drauf an was du damit machen willst ^^

Auf jedenfall eins der best ausgestattetsten 1000 Euro Hardtails.... grundsolide ausstattung


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2013)

Ich brauch ein neues, ordentliches Bike, um auch mal Touren hier unten in München + Umgebung zu machen. Außerdem würde ich damit halt auf Arbeit fahren wollen, was auch jede Strecke so 20km sind 

Mein altes Bulls hatte leider meinen Umzug nicht überstanden 

Ich wird mir das morgen mal bei einem Händler hier in München ansehen.


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich brauch ein neues, ordentliches Bike, um auch mal Touren hier unten in München + Umgebung zu machen. Außerdem würde ich damit halt auf Arbeit fahren wollen, was auch jede Strecke so 20km sind
> 
> Mein altes Bulls hatte leider meinen Umzug nicht überstanden
> 
> Ich wird mir das morgen mal bei einem Händler hier in München ansehen.



Jo, probefahren ist sehr sinnvoll.

Für Touren gut geeignet. Arbeits- und sonstige Stadtwege würde ich tunlichst vermeiden weil so ein Bike schnell geklaut ist, es sei denn du kannst es in ein Gebäude mit reinnehmen oder so...


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Mai 2013)

Ich kann das Bike, wenn ich auf Arbeit in geschlossenen Räumen aufbewahren. Das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich kann das Bike, wenn ich auf Arbeit in geschlossenen Räumen aufbewahren. Das ist kein Problem.



Top!
Dann kauf gleich ein gutes Abus schloss dazu und mehr kannste für die sicherheit nicht machen
eventuell alarmanlage anbauen aber halte von den dingern nicht soviel. Grade für geschlossene räume aber vllt. interessant. Wenns ein abgeschlossener Raum ist wo nicht ständig einer gegen das Fahrrad gegen stößt, wäre das eine Investition wert... 10-30 Euro so ne alarmanlage mit berührungssensor.

Ansonsten draufsetzen, fahren und spass haben ^^

achja und keine Klickpedale dazu kaufen -> meiner meinung nach totaler mumpitz wenn du nicht grad nen Rennradfahrer bist, führt außerdem grad bei ungeübten Fahrern eher zu stürzen, insb. im straßenverkehr
stattdessen STVZO Ausstattung kaufen und montieren (sprich nabenbeleuchtung, ist nicht so schwierig) falls die Polizei in deinem bereich regelmässig kontrolliert
kettenöl ggf. (WD40 oder mtb öl, irgendwas zum schmieren halt)

naja ich denke mal ich rede nicht mit nem totalen anfänger, falls doch korrigiere mich


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2013)

Nein, ist nicht mein erstes MTB. War mit meinem alten Bulls sehr zu frieden. Besser als jedes Rad vorher. Gute Qualität kostet halt doch etwas.

Und bisher wurde ich in den Fachläden auch immer ordentlich Beraten 

Klickpedale würden mir nie in den Sinn kommen.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

Na dann viel Spass schonmal für demnächst, falls es dir gefallen sollte ^^

Ich hab schon ne liste gemacht was ich an mein AM Bike noch ändern wollte aber momentan warte ich darauf das ich die Kohle an Land ziehe

-kettenführung
-evtl. neue reifen (maxxis ardent!?)
-Reverb(?) verstellbare sattelstütze (warscheinlich das teuerste von allem)
-bessere flat pedals
-five ten schuhe (bei meinen aktuellen flats fällt langsam die sohle auseinander)

naja und spätestens nächstes Jahr müsste ich auch ma den PC aufrüsten... derzeitiger stand 2010^^
obwohl glücklicherweise noch alles läuft momentan


----------



## tonygt (10. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass schonmal für demnächst, falls es dir gefallen sollte ^^
> 
> Ich hab schon ne liste gemacht was ich an mein AM Bike noch ändern wollte aber momentan warte ich darauf das ich die Kohle an Land ziehe
> 
> ...



Die Ardent hab ich lange gefahren sind aber vor allem im nassen etwas lalala. Fahr derzeit Intense bei jedem Wetter mit denen hat man auf jeden fall Gripp und wenns hart auf hart kommt hohl ich halt noch den Baron raus.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die Ardent hab ich lange gefahren sind aber vor allem im nassen etwas lalala. Fahr derzeit Intense bei jedem Wetter mit denen hat man auf jeden fall Gripp und wenns hart auf hart kommt hohl ich halt noch den Baron raus.




welcher hersteller ist intense? auch MAXXIS?

mittlerweile fahr ich kaum noch im nassen, vorallem weil ich immer probleme hab mein Bike wieder sauber zu machen hinterher


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> achja und keine Klickpedale dazu kaufen -> meiner meinung nach totaler mumpitz wenn du nicht grad nen Rennradfahrer bist, führt außerdem grad bei ungeübten Fahrern eher zu stürzen, insb. im straßenverkehr
> stattdessen STVZO Ausstattung kaufen und montieren (sprich nabenbeleuchtung, ist nicht so schwierig) falls die Polizei in deinem bereich regelmässig kontrolliert
> kettenöl ggf. (WD40 oder mtb öl, irgendwas zum schmieren halt)



gabs nicht auch neue gesetzesvorgaben, was am rad dran sein muss..? meine was gelesen zu haben..meine bikes hab ich allerdings nicht nach StVO ausgerüstet.
am MTB hab ich jetzt zumindest (wenn ichs mal tun würde) ne beleuchtung (front und rück) angebracht um morgens zum frühdienst oder nachts vom spätdienst von arbeit zu fahren.
katzenaugen und co hauts beim MTB nach aussage vom schrauber eh weg...

klickpedale find ich sind die beste erfindung ever..hab damit noch nie probleme gehabt und der auslösepunkte ist auch einstellbar. ich hab mir früher schon div. turnschuhe kaputt gefahren, weil sich irgendwann das pedal durch die sohle gedrückt hat.

von wd40 würd ich auch abstand nehmen, dass ist ein entfetter..damit killst du wohl zuverlässig deine kette. 0815 silikon-spray aus dem baumarkt tuts auch..alternativ spezielles kettenöl, kostet halt mal das doppelte.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> gabs nicht auch neue gesetzesvorgaben, was am rad dran sein muss..? meine was gelesen zu haben..meine bikes hab ich allerdings nicht nach StVO ausgerüstet.
> am MTB hab ich jetzt zumindest (wenn ichs mal tun würde) ne beleuchtung (front und rück) angebracht um morgens zum frühdienst oder nachts vom spätdienst von arbeit zu fahren.
> katzenaugen und co hauts beim MTB nach aussage vom schrauber eh weg...
> 
> ...



Ist das echt so? gibt leute die empfehlen WD40 und welche die einem davon abraten... hab noch MTB Kettenöl zum eintröpfeln

WD40 ist wohl mehr zum schmieren allgemein

Bei der STVZO (man beachte das Z^^) ist vorallem die beleuchtung wichtig... also nach meiner erfahrung wird die halt öfter kontrolliert
heißt also Nabenbeleuchtung und reflektoren wobei dabei auch mal ein Auge zugedrückt wird (Speichen z.b.). Hinten und vorne sollte aber einer sein.

Naja Klickies sind zur kraftübertragung gut aber wenn man wie ich nur bestimmte trails runterrauscht ohne groß kilometer zu machen (fahre im moment keine touren), brauchste einfach Flats... ich nehm auch gern inner Kurve mal den Fuß raus
Mit klickies würd ich mich auf die fresse legen ^^


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2013)

also zum reinigen nehm ich auch mal wd40, aber ungern. wenn dann fette ich danach nochmals. also wd40 drauf, einwirken lassen, ausspülen und abtrocknen und nachölen.
mein schrauber meinte wohl, dass wd40 die fettung in den gliedern ruiniert und ich hab mir auch mal am rennrad ne kette "quietschig" entfettet durch wd40 behandlung 

mit den änderungen war eigentlich nicht auf beleuchtung bezogen. glaub klingel ist mittlerweile auch pflicht. mit dem rad wurd ich noch kein einziges mal kontrolliert. fahr aber auch nicht in dämmerung / dunkeln und bei tag soll mir mal einer die sinnhaftigkeit von reflektoren erklären 

click-pedale sind wie gesagt easy einstellbar, dass man auch ohne "kraftaufwand" rauskommt..das stört eigentlich nicht beim mal fuß rausnehmen in kurven..meine erfahrung. hinlegen kanns einen aber trotzdem, wenns zu hart eingestellt ist und man plötzlich ne vollbremsung hinlegt.
mir ists zwar noch nicht passiert, aber kollege ist mit frisch verschraubten click-pedalen auch die ersten tage 2-3x auf die nase geflogen ^^

schadenfreude war jedenfalls auf meiner seite und sah lustig aus ^^ *hampel, hampel, zeitlupen-umkipper*


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> also zum reinigen nehm ich auch mal wd40, aber ungern. wenn dann fette ich danach nochmals. also wd40 drauf, einwirken lassen, ausspülen und abtrocknen und nachölen.
> mein schrauber meinte wohl, dass wd40 die fettung in den gliedern ruiniert und ich hab mir auch mal am rennrad ne kette "quietschig" entfettet durch wd40 behandlung
> 
> mit den änderungen war eigentlich nicht auf beleuchtung bezogen. glaub klingel ist mittlerweile auch pflicht. mit dem rad wurd ich noch kein einziges mal kontrolliert. fahr aber auch nicht in dämmerung / dunkeln und bei tag soll mir mal einer die sinnhaftigkeit von reflektoren erklären
> ...




Hab jetzt mal nachgelesen, anscheinend ist WD40 wirklich nicht gut für ne fahrradkette - es sei denn man nutzt es sehr regelmässig
Klingel ist pflicht, das hab ich auch schonmal gehört.

Also manche leute werden in 20 jahren nicht 1 mal kontrolliert. In meiner Uni-stadt hier ist es allerdings so dass in regelmässigen abständen Kontrollen an bestimmten Brennpunkten durchgeführt und Radfahrer rausgezogen werden.
Wer dann nicht entsprechend ausgestattet ist, wird ordentlich zur Kasse gebeten ^^ bei studenten mit ihren Gammelrädern wird das richtig teuer manchmal.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2013)

wd40 macht die kette halt richtig schön sauber, kostet nicht viel und fettet wahrscheinlich wirklich auch in nem gewissen maß..
also wenn mans regelmäßig benutzt, wirds wahrscheinlich nicht zum "austrocknen" führen ?

hab damit auch schon regelmäßig MTB ketten behandelt und auch am motorrad ketten gereinigt. im prinzip werden wahrscheinlich spezielle kettenreinigungsmittel auch nicht anders funktionieren.
die soll man danach ja auch gut ausspülen und mit kettenöl nachfetten.

ich hatte mir jetzt was bei amazon bestellt, weil ich meine eine kette mit billig-öl aus dem baumarkt komplett verschandelt hatte (klebte wie sau, graphit-zeug oder so)..langzeitstudie kann ich jetzt keine aufstellen. die zeit wird zeigen, ob die kette dann auch wieder anfängt zu qietschen, weil das fett aus den lagern gelöst wurde. das zeug hatte jedenfalls die gleichen reinigungseigenschaften wie wd40 

mit den kontrollen kenn ich mich jetzt auch nicht so sonderlich aus. meine aber auch mal was gelesen zu haben, dass "sportgerät" nicht unter die STV(z)O fallen würde. es kommt ja niemand auf die idee nen rennradfahrer anzuhalten. und beim MTTB geh ich mal von ähnlichem stand aus.
solange man nicht grenzwertig unterwegs ist..also frech im dunkeln komplett ohne beleuchtung, dürften die doch keinen grund haben einen ans bein zu pissen. bei gammelrädern sieht die sachlage vll wieder anders aus ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2013)

So... ein kleines Update von mir:

Im Radlbauer gesucht, gefunden (hatten 2 Farben da, mir gefiel das grau besser als das Blau-Weiß), getestet, für super empfunden, gekauft.

Zusätzlich dann natürlich noch:
- Sigma Lightster Komplett-Set
- MOUNTY Glocke Billy Schwarze (wer denkt sich solche Namen eigentlich immer aus)
- Shockblade II
- X-Blade II
- Abus Ivera 7210

und einen Mythos 2.0 LE black matt Helm 

Gekostet hat es nicht wenig


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

schön Iglo ^^

@myadict
Also dass die polizei zwischen MTB, cityrad und rennrad unterscheidet, kann ich mir nur schwerlich vorstellen.
Rennrad im zweifelsfall vielleicht noch. Aber gerade bei MTBs gibts soviele Baumarkt Räder die aussehen wie MTBs, aber wo null MTB drin steckt, sondern nur billige Schaltungen und billige Gabeln. 

Wenn man damit angehalten wird und es ist keine nabenbeleuchtung dran, musste blechen, egal ob als "MTB" verschrien oder net. Und ich schätze bei nem 2000 Euro MTB wird mir dasselbe passieren.


----------



## myadictivo (10. Mai 2013)

je ne sais pas...bei uns werden keine radler angehalten / kontrolliert...
selbst wenn ich nicht auf nem beschilderten radweg unterwegs bin und die cops an mir vorbeifahren bekomm ich keinen mecker.
aber aufm land gehn die uhren halt auch noch anders


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> je ne sais pas...bei uns werden keine radler angehalten / kontrolliert...
> selbst wenn ich nicht auf nem beschilderten radweg unterwegs bin und die cops an mir vorbeifahren bekomm ich keinen mecker.
> aber aufm land gehn die uhren halt auch noch anders



ohja das stimmt allerdings ^^


----------



## myadictivo (11. Mai 2013)

hehe..hier bekommst sogar noch applaus, wennd aufm rennrad mit 45 knüppel aufm tacho am laser-cop vorbeiknallst der in ner 30er zone kontrolliert ^^
zur eigenen sicherheit wolllte ich mir zwar auch schonmal reflektoren in die speichen basteln, aber mein schrauber hat mich eigentlich wirklich ausgelacht..weiß nicht obs da spezielle teile gibt, aber die 0815 dinger sollen am mtb nicht halten, zumindest wenn du auch mal was ruppiger durch die gegen watzt.

rückwärtig hab ich an allen rädern reflektoren dran, falls ich doch mal leicht in dämmerung unterwegs bin. ansonsten hab ich leider eh die erfahrung gemacht selbst bei tageslicht nicht/kaum wahrgenommen zu werden


----------



## Konov (11. Mai 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hehe..hier bekommst sogar noch applaus, wennd aufm rennrad mit 45 knüppel aufm tacho am laser-cop vorbeiknallst der in ner 30er zone kontrolliert ^^
> zur eigenen sicherheit wolllte ich mir zwar auch schonmal reflektoren in die speichen basteln, aber mein schrauber hat mich eigentlich wirklich ausgelacht..weiß nicht obs da spezielle teile gibt, aber die 0815 dinger sollen am mtb nicht halten, zumindest wenn du auch mal was ruppiger durch die gegen watzt.
> 
> rückwärtig hab ich an allen rädern reflektoren dran, falls ich doch mal leicht in dämmerung unterwegs bin. ansonsten hab ich leider eh die erfahrung gemacht selbst bei tageslicht nicht/kaum wahrgenommen zu werden



Ja, nicht mal schutbleche halten am MTB... jedenfalls nicht wenn ma manche stellen so runterknattert wie ich manchmal.
Und rein optisch gehört an ein MTB IMO sowieso nix dran... muss nakich sein


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2013)

Polizei *kicher* *langsam* *murmelt etwas* schaffen es nichtmal die treppe runter


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Polizei *kicher* *langsam* *murmelt etwas* schaffen es nichtmal die treppe runter



leider nicht immer ^^ die bepo sind da immer sehr schnell


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVbEgxvo0cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*grins*


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

da kommen die p*ssnelken aber komplett zu geltung. alles beanstanden was geht. dann sollten die wohl an jeder kreuzung polizisten aufstellen, die wirklich jeden radfahrer ausm verkehr ziehen.......
ich mein auf eine nacht oder dämerungssituation kann ich das verstehen. aber am hellichten tage ( ich bezieh mich net auf das schnellfahren ). hielt mich am helligten tage auch mal einer hinter ner kurve an.... "na wohl etwas schnell gewesen? joar und? na gucken wa mal" ja son crosstrail wird leider stvo ausgeliefert, man warn die pissig. solche w*chser.....


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2013)

zu der fußgängerzone, da fahr ich immer sehr langsam durch bzw rolle halt nur... wenn die mich da mal deswegen rausziehen xD


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

das schlimme ist, dass ich zb fußgängerzonen meide ( so viele gibts hier nicht) und dann rolle ich auch. aber die kettensherrifs stehen um die jahreszeit echt überall und wollen einem ans bein pissen. thema sprit sparen ne ^^ schicken wa alle leute, wo fit sind, auf den drahtesel ^^


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2013)

"fit" naja am montag kommt höffentlich meine teile damit ich mein rad fit machen kann


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

das find ich auch immer so zum grölen..... wollen die einwohner schützen, aber technisch stehen die typen teils echt hinterm mond. 

wenn ich meinen 35 sachen durch die city pese, kommt von den mtb akrobaten keiner huinterher ^^ und die fahren hier alle cubes


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2013)

35 fahre ich freihändig aufen weg zur schule


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2013)

wie kann man 35 jahre zur schule gehen? aber wayne. freihändig fahrn, und dann auch noch kurvenkontrolle habe is das geilste wo gibt! die 90 ° kurven schaff ich mittlerweile auch ^^


----------



## H2OTest (12. Mai 2013)

achso ich dachte du meintest kmh ... xD


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> achso ich dachte du meintest kmh ... xD



natürlich mein ich Km/H und net so verweichlicht wie die amis Mp/H..... das isn volk ey.....


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da kommen die p*ssnelken aber komplett zu geltung. alles beanstanden was geht.


vorallem warum sollte es hundert euro kosten keinen perso dabei zu haben ?! so ne pobel-uniform kann ich mir auch im kostümverleih besorgen udn grenzdebiles klugscheissen kann man sich auch aneignen..schon bin ich authentischer fahrradcop, oder wie ?
und wenn wirklich ein dynamo licht pflicht ist, hab ich mit meinem nachrüst-kit ja auch verschissen (theoretisch)

eigentlich find ichs ja nicht verkehrt leute mal drauf hinzuweisen (fußgängerzone, rote ampeln) aber obs radel dann auch alles dran hat ist irgendwie grenzwertig.

generell wird aber schon zu beginn des videos mal wieder verallgemeinert und trägt brav zur stimmungsmache gegen radler bei..ich hab mir ja schonmal überlegt irgendwie ne kleine cam ans rad zu basteln und die "best of" szenen ins netz zu stellen.
fußgänger die dir vors rad laufen, autofahrer die dich schneiden/vorfahrt nehmen/überholen trotz freier gegenfahrbahn mit 10cm abstand zum lenker etc.

aber radfahrer sind das personifizierte böse


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2013)

Meine erfahrung ist, wenn das Bike nicht zu schrottig aussieht und man nen helm trägt, dann wird man eher nicht rausgefischt von der Polizei...
Warscheinlich weil sie einen für halbwegs vernünftig halten und dann weniger Geld machen können.

Bei einem ohne Helm, mit Klapprad, ohne Beleuchtung und im zweifel sogar ohne Bremsen wird es richtig teuer, deswegen werden solche Spezis als erstes angehalten um die Stadtkasse aufzubessern ^^

Ist auch in Ordnung für mich. Hab keine Lust mich von solchen deppen totfahren zu lassen


----------



## myadictivo (13. Mai 2013)

ich habs mal gegoogelt, weil ich irgendwas im hinterkopf hatte wegen "sportgerät"..laut stvzo gibts tatsächlich ne reglung für "rennräder unter 11kg" bei der beleuchtung..
alle fahrrad-relevanten vorschriften gibts hier :

Klingel
Bremsen
Licht

ich glaube ich hatte auch irgendwas verwechselt von wegen haftbarkeit/teilschuld bei unfällen. da hatte ich mal was gelesen bezüglich gerichtsurteil.
afair gings dabei um unfälle und rechtsanspruch gegenüber dem beteiligten. so ganz bekomm ichs nicht mehr auf die reihe, aber der wortlaut war wohl
"bei sportlicher nutzung" wurde irgendwie ne teilschuld zugesprochen, bzw. irgendwelche ansprüche auf schadensersatz gemindert, weil man "damit" rechnen müsse oder so.
afair fing "sportliche nutzung" aber z.B. schon bei der montage von clickpedalen an.. war auf jedenfall ein dubioser artikel


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Juli 2013)

Hi

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für mich?
Ich suche ein Fahrrad möglichst günstig (so um die 800 Euro), es soll ein Stadtrad sein also schmale Reifen, leicht, mit Gepäckträger.

Ein Elektrorad? ist das sinnvoll? Gibts sowas zu dem Preis?

Möchte damit zur Arbeit fahren was 1,8km sind 1 weg. Muss also nichts ausgefallenes sein.

War gestern schon in einem Fachgeschäft, der stellt mir eine Auswahl zusammen aber der war ziemlich teuer daher prüfe ich alternativen.

Danke

Gruss
Ele


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hat jemand einen Vorschlag für mich?
> Ich suche ein Fahrrad möglichst günstig (so um die 800 Euro), es soll ein Stadtrad sein also schmale Reifen, leicht, mit Gepäckträger.
> ...




Elektrorad für 800 Euro kannst vergessen, die fangen irgendwo bei 1500 an, wenns halbwegs ordentlich sein soll.
Zwecks körperlicher ertüchtigung würde ich davon sowieso abraten, es sei denn du bist so eingeschränkt, dass du ohne Motor keinen Nutzen davon hättest.... 

Am besten du lässt dir vom Händler angebote machen und postest hier die exakte modellbezeichnung, dann kann man mittels google die komponenten abgechecken und konkrete Hilfestellung leisten.

Ansonsten ist für deine Zwecke zu sagen, nen Schrottbike was fährt -> dann wirds net geklaut
Vorteil: günstig, Diebstahl praktisch ausgeschlossen
Nachteil: fahrkomfort tendiert gegen 0, prestige (Eisdielenposing, falls gewünscht ) ebenfalls gleich 0

Ich würde zu einem kompromiss raten!
800 Euro ist verdammt viel Geld.
Zufrieden wirst du sicherlich schon mit sagen wir 500 Euro. Das Rad würde ich versichern lassen, wenns geklaut wird, ist das Drama nicht so groß.

Ansonsten auf folgendes achten:
Schlichtes Design, am besten schwarz, wird weniger geklaut
Rahmengröße: Lass dir kein Bike aufschwatzen wo du mit den füßen net sicher auf dem Boden stehst. 
Die Verkäufer quasseln einen gerne damit zu wie gut das für die Gelenke ist, wenn du das Bein fast streckst. Geht aber auf Kosten von sicherheit im manchmal komplexen Straßenverkehrschaos größerer Städte.
Dass man stattdessen Gelenkschäden bekommt, ist oft übertrieben dargestellt und entspricht meinen Erfahrungen nach nicht ganz der Wahrheit. (und ich hab lange Beine)
Thema Antrieb: wie fit bist du? Reicht singlespeed (da kannste unglaublich Geld sparen), sprich fährste in erster Linie flachland? Oder brauchste 27 Gänge??
Zubehör mit einberechnen falls nicht vorhanden, evtl. beim Händler gratis dazu bekommen: Luftpumpe, Fahrradkorb, Lichtanlage (dynamo)...

Womit wir beim thema STVO sind... achte drauf das alles vorhanden ist, dann sparste dir Bußgelder bei kontrollen.
Reflektoren, vorne, hinten, Speichen und dynamo lichtanlage, Klingel und/oder Hupe
Gib kein Geld für Stecklichter aus.

entgegen der landläufigen Meinung sind die dinger immer noch wertlos und laut gesetz verboten. Sieht zwar cooler aus, strafe musste aber trotzdem zahlen, also verzichte drauf

Bei den Reifen drauf achten ob du ganzjährig fahren willst.
Wenns schneit, biste froh wenn du ein bißchen Profil hast!!! Sprich trekking Reifen bzw. MTB reifen im besten fall vermitteln dann mehr Sicherheit.

Wenn Fragen sind, frag....


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Am besten du lässt dir vom Händler angebote machen und postest hier die exakte modellbezeichnung, dann kann man mittels google die komponenten abgechecken und konkrete Hilfestellung leisten.
> 
> Ansonsten ist für deine Zwecke zu sagen, nen Schrottbike was fährt -> dann wirds net geklaut
> Vorteil: günstig, Diebstahl praktisch ausgeschlossen
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort.
Wie gesagt der Händler soll mir Angebote machen die ich dann hier Poste (falls da jemals was kommt).

Jawohl eigentlich würde ein altes Schrottrad vollkommen reichen und zuerst wollte ich auch mein altes Fahrrad nehmen doch das hat sich entschieden kaputt zu gehen und war ausserdem etwas klein.
Da das ja eine investition für keine Ahnung 10 Jahre oder länger ist bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen.
Fitness ist kein Problem, da die Strecke total eben ist. Ein paar gänge sind aber trotzdem nicht schlecht da wir oft starken wind haben.

Es gibt ja auch Fahrräder von so Grossmarktketten z.B. intersport, migros etc. taugen die was oder ist von denen eher abzuraten?


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2013)

wenn nicht schau mal beim radhändler vorbei. bei uns verkaufen die wieder aufgebaute (markenräder aller klassen) für ~~100 tacken


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch Fahrräder von so Grossmarktketten z.B. intersport, migros etc. taugen die was oder ist von denen eher abzuraten?



Naja wenn jetzt intersport ein Rad z.b. von GHOST verkauft für 2000 Euro, ist das genauso gut oder schlecht, wie wenn du es direkt beim Versender GHOST bestellst.
Wenn es aber Baumarkt Schrott ist, der nur aussieht wie ein MTB, dann ist definitiv davon abzuraten. Im Übrigen ist für den Straßenverkehr IMMER von MTBs abzuraten weil sie a) vorzugsweise geklaut werden, b) nicht STVO zugelassen sind und c) Federlemente besitzen, die schwierig zu warten sind, in der Stadt aber kein Mensch braucht.

Also Trekking/City Rad ist der Vorzug zu geben in der Regel (wir sprechen von 90% Asphalt anteil, z.b.)


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Juli 2013)

Hier hät ich mal was obergeiles was aber den zweck völlig verfehlt.
http://www.electrabike.com/Bikes/cruiser-straight8-bikes-mens-168210

diebstahl würd ich jetzt aber eher ausschliessen da es entweder auf dem firmengelände steht, weit weg von nicht mitarbeitern oder zuhause im abgeschlossenen radkeller.

und das wäre das "billig" rad vom "bau"-markt.
http://www.sportxx.ch/de/ausruestung/bikes/crosswave-citybike-steelrider-herren-28-/pp.490138505093?selectvariant


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2013)

Apropos Diebstahl:

Kumpel hatte sein 1500 €-Rad stets in der Küche (!) geparkt, da er im 4. Stock wohnt und seinen Keller als nicht sicher ansah. Vor kurzem noch schön neue Scheibenbremsen und derlei für über 300 € angebracht.Seine Freundin hatte nun solange gemäkelt bis er es schlussendlich in den Hausflur, wohlgemerkt 4. Stock, abstellte.

Es dauerte keine 3 Stunden und das Rad war geklaut. Aus dem Hausflur. Er hat sich jetzt ein neues 1500 €-Rad gekauft und parkt das meines Wissens nun doch im Keller.^^

Das nenn ich mal bitter.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Juli 2013)

Oh je.
Einer Freundin wurde das Fahrrad aus dem Fahrradkeller geklaut und etwas später war es wieder da aber mit anderem Schloss dran.

Wie blöd muss der gewesen sein.


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> diebstahl würd ich jetzt aber eher ausschliessen da es entweder auf dem firmengelände steht, weit weg von nicht mitarbeitern oder zuhause im abgeschlossenen radkeller.



Letztens erst von 2 Leuten gehört denen auf rennomierten Konzerngelände die 1000 Euro bikes geklaut wurden.
Argument gilt nicht 

Und selbst in abgeschlossene Radkeller wird eingebrochen. Hohe Sicherheit hat man am ehesten noch in ner Wohnung.



bkeleanor schrieb:


> und das wäre das "billig" rad vom "bau"-markt.
> http://www.sportxx.c...3?selectvariant



Die produktbeschreibung trifft den Nagel eigentlich ziemlich auf den Kopf:



> Das Basis-Einstiegsmodell. Schlichter und zeitloser Auftritt mit kompletter Strassenausrüstung. Dieses robuste Stahlvelo eignet sich primär für kurze Distanzen um von A nach B zu gelangen. Ein Fahrrad für den geringeren Anspruch dafür zum besten Preis.



Nichts womit man ne Welt umrundet, aber für einfache kurze und asphaltierte Strecken völlig ausreichend!
Halt keine Bauteile die irgendwie hervorstechen... das nötigste vom Nötigen. Dafür klauts auch keiner.


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2013)

Das wichtigste wurde hier schon erwähnt allgemein gilt halt, ab nem bestimmten Bike Wert sollte man überlegen wofür man es verwendet. Alles was mehr als 400 Euro kostet würde ich Grundsätzlich nicht für den Alltagsgebrauch verwenden, mir wurden auch schon 2 Bikes geklaut glückerlicherweise nur Stadtschlampen im Wert von >50 Euro war fast ärgerlicher um die Schlösse als um das Bike. Wenn man es sicher anschließen kann man auch ein gutes Trekking Bike für den Arbeitsweg verwenden. Denn gute Bikes machen einfach mehr spaß beim Fahren als so ne Stadtschlampe ^^. Ich werd mein neues Bike nie aus den Augen lassen sobald ich unterwegs bin und es steht natürlich in der Wohung


----------



## tonygt (19. Juli 2013)

So wie versprochen Bilder vom Bike und der Mega 
Definitiv ein Event das man einmal gemacht haben sollte. Auch wenn der Massenstart "gewöhnungsbedürftig" ist 

Das Video zur Woche werd die Tage wahrscheinlich auch nochmal einen anderen Edit machen und es hochladen wenn ich ne gute Video Bearbeitungs Software finde ^^
Megavalanche

Ein Paar Bilder:

Beim Basteln/Reinigen
Man glaubt gar nicht wie viel Dreck nach einer Wochen Staubige Alpen Trails an und in dem Bike ist und ich hab noch net mal die Lager aufgemacht 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So sieht es dann im "Wohnzimmer" aus 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was man nicht an seiner Felge finden will 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wieder fertig aufgebaut Fahrbereit für die Tour Morgen 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In Action


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man beachte wir wollten nicht nur die Schöne Aussicht genießen, sondern da die Schneepiste Links unten gleich runter fahren. Wenn man da oben steht stellt man sich ernsthaft die Frage ob man noch ganz richtig Tickt, wenn neben einem Leute auf Schiern runternfahren und man selbst mit seinem Bike da oben steht. Bergbab hats dann aber mit der richtigen Technik die wir am Abend Theoretisch durchgegangen sind gut geklapt nervig waren die Passgen wo man nicht voran kam weil es nicht Steil genug war.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bike Parkplatz 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2013)

Hammerbilder!

video zieh ich mir auch noch rein. 
Das "Wohnzimmer" sieht übrigens fett aus, da ist meins ja noch edel dagegen 

Glaub bei einigen Ordnungsfanatikern hier im Forum würden sich die Fingernägel nach oben biegen


----------



## tonygt (20. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hammerbilder!
> 
> video zieh ich mir auch noch rein.
> Das "Wohnzimmer" sieht übrigens fett aus, da ist meins ja noch edel dagegen
> ...



Nicht nur denen meine Freundin hat das Wohnzimmer glaube ich schon direkt aufgegen was Ordnung angeht in meinem Zimmer und der Küche probiert sie es zumindest noch


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Nicht nur denen meine Freundin hat das Wohnzimmer glaube ich schon direkt aufgegen was Ordnung angeht in meinem Zimmer und der Küche probiert sie es zumindest noch



Lass die Frauen dein Leben bereichern, aber nicht bestimmen!


----------



## DexDrive (20. Juli 2013)

Wollte mitm Downhillbiken anfangen jetzt herausgestellt das die Mühle fürn Arsch ist die 400 Euro hätt ich mir sparen können 

Also Leute informiert euch zweimal wenn ihr was bei Ebay- Kleinanzeigen kauft.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Wollte mitm Downhillbiken anfangen jetzt herausgestellt das die Mühle fürn Arsch ist die 400 Euro hätt ich mir sparen können
> 
> Also Leute informiert euch zweimal wenn ihr was bei Ebay- Kleinanzeigen kauft.



Ebay ist sowieso crap (meine Meinung)

Aber mein beileid haste trotzdem.... viel erfolg beim neu kaufen


----------



## DexDrive (20. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ebay ist sowieso crap (meine Meinung)
> 
> Aber mein beileid haste trotzdem.... viel erfolg beim neu kaufen



Muss jetzt erstmal wieder Geld sparen das heißt ich kann erst nächste Session anfangen.

Naja aus fehlern lernt man (hoffentlich).


----------



## tonygt (20. Juli 2013)

Naja ohne das Bike gesehen zu haben ist damit zu rechnen das man für das Geld nichts anständiges kriegt.


----------



## DexDrive (20. Juli 2013)

Naja hab das Bike ja schon von Fotos gesehen und ich als ahnungsloser hatte nicht das wissen um zu sehen das der Federweg des Rahmens zu kurz ist und die Gabel nicht für den Rahmen gemacht war 
und die möglichkeit besteht das einem das Führungsrohr abreißt (wo ich nichtmal wusste das sowas überhaupt möglich ist).


----------



## tonygt (20. Juli 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Naja hab das Bike ja schon von Fotos gesehen und ich als ahnungsloser hatte nicht das wissen um zu sehen das der Federweg des Rahmens zu kurz ist und die Gabel nicht für den Rahmen gemacht war
> und die möglichkeit besteht das einem das Führungsrohr abreißt (wo ich nichtmal wusste das sowas überhaupt möglich ist).



Poste mal nen Bild vom Bike? Könntest doch auch einfach die Gabel tauschen.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

Jo mehr infos würden mich auch interessieren


----------



## DexDrive (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist das "gute" Stück


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2013)

Das sieht intressant aus vor allem die Doppelbrücke mit dem aufgesetzten Lenker. Was ist den der Normale Federweg der in dem Fahrrad verbaut sein sollte ? Scheint ja auch schon nen bissel älter zu sein das gute Stück.
Und naja "Downhill" kann man mit jedem Bike fahren alles eine Frage der Fahrtechnik


----------



## DexDrive (21. Juli 2013)

http://bikedaten.de/bikes/hai_bike/2001/hai_scream/komplettbike/

Von 2001 so wie das aussieht *schäm*

Den Link habe ich erst später gefunden


----------



## DexDrive (21. Juli 2013)

Oder 2006 kann auch sein


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2013)

Also totaler Schrott ist es nicht für 400 Euro ist sicher kein Schnäpchen aber du wurdest auch net total übern Tisch gezogen würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten. Der Dämpfer sind einigermaßen brauchbar aus und die Gabel kannst du evt. noch verkaufen und dir dafür ne passende Kaufen. Oder du probierst es weiter zu verkaufen und hoffst das es noch jemanden gibt der keine Ahnung hat 

Grundsätzlich wenn du nen gescheites Downhill Bike willst musst du mit mindestens 1000 Euro rechnen eher steigend. Man kann bei Gebrauchten Bikes/Parts Schnäpchen machen dafür ist eine Grundidee worauf es ankommt aber entscheidend. Lieber nach einem richtigen Mountainbike Händler schauen der einem erstmal berät und vlt. auch nen gutes Angebot machen aber Günstige Einsteigerdownhill Bike Tests lesen. Verschiedene MTB Magazine machen da öfter tests.

Ich bin mal schlafen lange Tour heute gehabt


----------



## DexDrive (21. Juli 2013)

Gute nacht ich kann nicht penn hock ja den ganzen Tag zuhause rum


----------



## DexDrive (21. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also totaler Schrott ist es nicht für 400 Euro ist sicher kein Schnäpchen aber du wurdest auch net total übern Tisch gezogen würde ich jetzt mal so behaupten. Der Dämpfer sind einigermaßen brauchbar aus und die Gabel kannst du evt. noch verkaufen und dir dafür ne passende Kaufen. Oder du probierst es weiter zu verkaufen und hoffst das es noch jemanden gibt der keine Ahnung hat
> 
> Grundsätzlich wenn du nen gescheites Downhill Bike willst musst du mit mindestens 1000 Euro rechnen eher steigend. Man kann bei Gebrauchten Bikes/Parts Schnäpchen machen dafür ist eine Grundidee worauf es ankommt aber entscheidend. Lieber nach einem richtigen Mountainbike Händler schauen der einem erstmal berät und vlt. auch nen gutes Angebot machen aber Günstige Einsteigerdownhill Bike Tests lesen. Verschiedene MTB Magazine machen da öfter tests.
> 
> Ich bin mal schlafen lange Tour heute gehabt




Was für ne Gabel stellst du dir denn vor? So eine wie deine? Und wenn ja wieviel Federweg hat deine?
Tut mir leid habe von sowas ja echt keine ahnung und ich dachte immer Downhillbikes brauchen vorne 200mm Federweg wobei ich sehe das dein Bike ja vorne auch keine 200mm Federweg hat.
Reichen 100mm bis 150mm aus weil dann könnte ich mir ja auch nen Freerider machen obwohl dafür das Bike warscheinlich mit seinen ca. 18kg zu schwer wäre oder?


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

ich wäre mit dem federweg vorsichtig. rock shox und boxxer haben, glaube ich, federwege von 200 mm. aber der sinn ist mir noch nicht bekannt geworden. kürzere wege tun es auch ^^
willst du die karre als reines dh benutzen? 


btw. die editieroption ist dein freund ^^


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich wäre mit dem federweg vorsichtig. rock shox und boxxer haben, glaube ich, federwege von 200 mm. aber der sinn ist mir noch nicht bekannt geworden. kürzere wege tun es auch ^^
> willst du die karre als reines dh benutzen?
> 
> 
> btw. die editieroption ist dein freund ^^



boxxer ist rock shox 

die rock shox boxxer nämlich 
Die boxxer hat 200mm, das ist richtig


Zum thema downhill: Das ist nur ein Begriff, den jeder anders definiert.
Sowas wie Megavalanche, wo tony mitgefahren ist, würde man sicherlich auch als downhill bezeichnen, aber da fährt auch nicht jeder mit 200mm Federweg.

Wenns um die richtige gabel geht, stellt sich immer die Frage wofür die geometrie, sprich der Rahmen konstruiert wurde.
Ich hab z.b. 150mm vorne und hinten. Warscheinlich könnte man das bike auch mit 160 oder 170 fahren.

200mm ist aber schon ne starke veränderung, wofür der Rahmen nicht gemacht ist (sprich die geometrie)
Es verändert sich dann ja die Sitzposition und die belastungen die auf den Rahmen wirken... und dann könnte was kaputt gehen wenn mans übertreibt

18kg ist schon recht schwer, aber neue Enduros oder Downhiller wiegen meines wissens nach auch 14-16 kg, als Laie merkste den unterschied bei 1-2 kilo sowieso kaum

Wie tony schon schrieb kann man mit weniger federweg auch alles mögliche fahren, es kommt in erster Linie auf die eigenen Fahrskills an!
Der federweg erlaubt halt oft mehr Fehler weil die federung alles wegbügelt was der Fahrer übersieht 


Für mich sieht die Krücke da oben alleine wegen der uralten Y-geometrie ziemlich bescheiden aus. Ob der Rahmen die 200er Gabel mitmacht, kann man schlecht beurteilen, weil keiner weiß, ob das ding so wie es da steht schon gefahren wurde.
Vollgefederte Bikes würde ich unter 1500 Euro nicht kaufen (neu!)
Gebraucht lässt sich da natürlich immer was machen, vorausgesetzt man hat genug Ahnung von der Materie


Um deine frage zu beantworten @DexDrive
ich würde irgendwas um die 150mm empfehlen, vorne wie hinten. Damit kannste schon einiges machen. Sprünge sind natürlich etwas begrenzt, hängt aber auch von der Dämpfereinstellung ab
Ich würde mit meiner Kiste jetzt keine 5 Meter sprünge machen, aber so oder so nicht, weil ich nicht die Eier dazu habe. ^^


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2013)

Also ich vermute jetzt mal von dem Bild das du gepostet hast das du 100-120 MM Federweg vorne verbauen kannst. Ich selbst hab 170 MM Federweg allerdings würde die Gabel bei dir wegen dem Steuerohr Aufsatz nicht passen. Weil Dickere Gabeln unten ein breites Steurerohr haben wodurch der Rahmen vorne Dicker ist wegen der Steifigkeit. (siehe Bild unten
Ja Downhiller haben vorne 200 MM Federweg die haben sie aber auch hinten dazu kommt eine Grundsätzliche Downhilllastige Geo 
Bsp. :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Aun Rock shox ist ein Hersteller und die Boxxer eine Doppelbrückengabel. Wieviel Federweg man braucht hängt davon ab was man fährt und wie gut man fährt. Der Unterschied den Gabeln mit mehr Federweg machen ist das du ein Fahrwerk hast das besser arbeitet, was dir mehr Kontrolle gibt du musst weniger mit deinem Körper ausgleichen, dadurch kannst du dann deutlich schneller und kontrollierter fahren. Dazu kommt noch die Steifigkeit, meistens merkt man wie Steiff das Bike ist erst bei hohen Geschwindikeiten, dass ganze bedeutet wie sehr sich dein Rad verinngt. Wenn man es selbst noch nicht erlebt hab glaubt man nicht, dass so etwas passiert tut es aber. Ich hab den Unterschied sehr deutlich vom alten zum neuen Bike gemerkt, um es einfach zu beschreiben, wo das eine Bike durchs Steinfeld geschoben wird und von Links nach Rechts unter mir Spring kann ich mit dem anderen Bike auf alles drauf halten und Grade drüber fahren, Kumpel von mir sagt immer wie auf Schienen. Mehr Steifigkeit bekommt man dadurch das man Dickere Standrohre an der Gabel verbaut, durch ein anders geformters Steuerrohr, durch dickere Steckachsen oder halt durch die Doppelbrücke die somit das Steifste an Galben ist was man haben kann, dafür muss man halt Abzüge in Sachen Wendigkeit machen ^^, gibt vlt. auch noch mehr was die Steifigkeit beeinflusst bin jetzt kein Experte darin. Unten nochmal ein kleiner Vergleich von meinem alten und meinem neue Bike die Gabeln. Es sind nur 3mm mehr Standrohg durchmesser, macht es einen merklichen Unterschied. Man beachte vor allem die Dickere Front


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stechachse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Dex man kann sich nicht einfach ein Bike zum Freerider/Downhill Bike machen indem man vorne eine Dicke Gabel verbaut, auch wenn eine gute Gabel mit den größten Unterschied am Bike machen kann. Kommt halt auf mehr drauf an der Rahmen muss Stabil sein, Downhill Bikes haben eine andere Geometrie in die dann auch der entsprechende Federweg rein passt. 
Allgemein gibt es einen klaren Unterschied zwischen Downhill fahren und einem Downhillbike, dass eine benötigt das andere nicht umbedingt. Man braucht keinen Downhiller um Spaß Berbab zu haben bzw. um schnell Runter zu kommen was Speed angeht kann ich mit meinem Enduro genau so schnell sein wie die Jungs auf ihren Downhill Bikes. Ich habe mir beim kaufen von meinem neuem auch überlegt was ich will, da ich Bergauf fahren immer noch als Mittel zum Zweck sehe. Ich fahr nirgendwo hoch wo ich net weiß das es spaßig runtergeht. Wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast ist dein Bike schwer und das sind auch die meisten Downhiller vor allem wenn du dir einen richtigen Kaufst für wenig Geld. Die kommen auch gerne mal auf ihre 16-20kg ^^ an sich nicht so Problematisch, wenn man einen Bike Park in der nähe hat. Solltest dir halt überlegen wo du bei dir in der nähe fahren kannst. Weil wer runter will muss auch irgendwie hoch kommen, ein Lift ist sehr Praktisch wenn man ein Bike hat das nicht gut bergauf kommt. Für den Einstieg brauchst du auch nicht gleich die 200mm Downhill Schüssel, da du sowas gar nicht ausnutzen wirst. Ich hab auch damals mit meinem XC Hardtail angefangen und mich dann gesteigert und wenn ich gemerkt hab das mein Bike zu wenig war für das was ich wollte gabs nen neues. Trotzdem muss ich sagen das ein besseres Bike am Anfang mehr Sicherheit gibt und auch für mehr Erfolgserlebnise sorgt, allerdings lernt man dann viele Sachen nicht die man z.b. beim Hardtail fahren lernt und was ich jetzt z.b. sehr deutlich gesehen habe den Unterschied was ich mit meinem Bike aufm Trail anstelle und was andere mit einem gleichen Enduro anstellen da liegen welten dazwischen.
Preislich hab ich jetzt grade mal geschaut den Grundbaustein für ein Downhill Bike fängt so ab 1500 Euro an und dann musst du halt Stück für Stück aufrüsten.


----------



## DexDrive (21. Juli 2013)

Puh naja gut ok kann ich also doch erst nächstes jahr anfangen schade.
Was ich vor hatte war in Österreich& Alpen also da wos nur Berge gibt mit Freunden runterbrettern Drops, Jumps e.t.c.
Oder auch einfach in den Bikepark gehen/fahren und dort die Strecken runterheißen.
Bin jetzt 5 Jahre Dirt Jump gefahren also so ein bischen Erfahrung kann ich mitbringen auch wenn das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun hat 
Trozdem danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

Da schließ ich mich an... mein bike hat 1900 gekostet und man kann es mit der Zeit noch abfahrtsorientierter trimmen....

nen Downhiller ist einfach sehr beschränkt in seiner einsatzfähigkeit. Musste mal ne längere strecke hochkurbeln, haste den Salat ^^


tony ich war mir nicht sicher, ist das linke oder das recht dein neues bike?
Auf dem foto nehme ich an das linke, weil das Steuerrohr meinem sehr ähnlich sieht


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2013)

Jo is das Linke Bild


----------



## DexDrive (21. Juli 2013)

Habe jemanden gefunden der das Bike tauschen will und zwar gegen dieses hier (siehe Bild).

Ist das jetzt als würde ich Pest gegen Colera tauschen oder was meint ihr?

Sieht aufn ersten Blick aus wie ein 4x bzw. Dirtbike. 

Downhill geht damit definitiv nicht aber ist mit dem Teil Freeride drin?


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

naja, viel erkennen kann man nicht.
Aber das was man erkennt, sieht moderner und wertiger aus als die Krücke oben.

Insofern ist ein Tausch für dich warscheinlich so oder so sinnvoll


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

also mir als maschinebaustudi machen mir die schweißnaten echt sorgen. und damit mein ich die naht am oberholm....


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2013)

Ne würde ich net machen schau dir mal die Gabel an, da sieht man richtig heftig den Gummi abrieb die läuft schon bisschen länger trocken, wenn das vorne schon so aussieht wer weiß was da noch alles kaputt ist. Ausserdem hast du nicht schon was Dirt ähnliches, wenn du schon länger Dirt fährst da macht das Bike keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

Das ist schon richtig.... und @aun die naht sieht wirklich scheiße aus 

aber wenn man bedenkt dass er 400 euro für die krücke da oben hingeblättert hat, hätte er mit nem tausch wenigstens was neueres
Wenn auch für den zweck "downhill" ebenso ungeeignet wie die andere krücke


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2013)

Find das gekaufte Bike jetzt nicht Grundsätzlich schlecht, ist halt schon nen bissel in die Jahre gekommen und hat ne Falsche Gabel aber es sieht Funktionstüchtig aus.


----------



## DexDrive (21. Juli 2013)

Naja meins hat nur Singlespeed und vorne nur 80mm Federweg eignet sich nicht mal ansatzweise für freeride.
Gibt es nicht ne möglichkeit mein "Downhillbike" (ich will jetzt nicht schrott sagen) irgendwie mit ner gebrauchten Gabel so umzuschrauben das es für Freeride geeignet ist (auch wenn du sagtest das es so einfach nicht ist)?
Keine ahnung vorne ne 100mm- 150mm Gabel ran und damit den rest der Session son bischen Freeride fahren, bis ich zur nächsten Session genug Kohle für was vernünftiges habe.
Ich mein der Fully Rahmen ist ja auch kein Downhillrahmen da dafür der Federweg zu kurz ist.
Und nur weil der Rahmen alt ist muss er ja nicht schlecht sein bin ja damit auch schon paarmal gefahren bevor ich wusste das die falsche gabel drauf ist und der fährt sich wirklich gut.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Naja meins hat nur Singlespeed und vorne nur 80mm Federweg eignet sich nicht mal ansatzweise für freeride.
> Gibt es nicht ne möglichkeit mein "Downhillbike" (ich will jetzt nicht schrott sagen) irgendwie mit ner gebrauchten Gabel so umzuschrauben das es für Freeride geeignet ist (auch wenn du sagtest das es so einfach nicht ist)?
> Keine ahnung vorne ne 100mm- 150mm Gabel ran und damit den rest der Session son bischen Freeride fahren, bis ich zur nächsten Session genug Kohle für was vernünftiges habe.
> Ich mein der Fully Rahmen ist ja auch kein Downhillrahmen da dafür der Federweg zu kurz ist.
> Und nur weil der Rahmen alt ist muss er ja nicht schlecht sein bin ja damit auch schon paarmal gefahren bevor ich wusste das die falsche gabel drauf ist und der fährt sich wirklich gut.



Versuchen kannst du es... aber die gefahr besteht halt dass dir das ding unterm hintern auseinanderfällt. ^^
Mit dem risiko würde ich nicht fahren wollen, zumal es ja auch wenig spass macht wenn man kein halbwegs ordentliches bike hat.

Wenn du aber sagst, du konntest gut damit fahren, dann lass dir ne andere gabel einbauen bzw. bau selbst eine ein und probier es, bis du mehr Kohle hast


----------



## tonygt (21. Juli 2013)

Rausfinden was für nen Bike es ist und schauen was reingeht die normalen 100-120mm Gabeln sollten eigentlich alle passen


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2013)

laut Google ist es ein Gepida Karaton Freerider von 2010


----------



## tonygt (22. Juli 2013)

Meinte das gekaufte Bike ^^


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Meinte das gekaufte Bike ^^



Jo, das war wohl ein Billig Rahmen von Bulls, zumindest hat das in dem Thread von MTB News jemand geschrieben, den ich zufällig entdeckt habe. ^^

Mit ner 90mm Gabel wohlgemerkt, wo jetzt 200mm drin stecken


----------



## tonygt (22. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, das war wohl ein Billig Rahmen von Bulls, zumindest hat das in dem Thread von MTB News jemand geschrieben, den ich zufällig entdeckt habe. ^^
> 
> Mit ner 90mm Gabel wohlgemerkt, wo jetzt 200mm drin stecken



Link or it didnt happend


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Link or it didnt happend



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=644004


----------



## DexDrive (22. Juli 2013)

Das Forum hab ich mal ganz schnell wieder vergesen da ich das Gefühl hatte nicht wirklich ernst genommen zu werden.
Wenn man nunmal voll heiß auf ein neues Hobby ist kann sowas wie in meinem Fall schonmal passieren.
Erschwerend kam noch dazu das ich vom Downhillbiken genausoviel ahnung habe wie ein ungelernter Tischler von ner verdeckten Zinkenverbindung.
Und dann kommt man nunmal auf bekloppte Ideen die eingefleischte Hobbybiker zum lachen bringen.
Naja find ich nicht wirklich gerecht weil sie damit auch gleich wieder nen Neuling wie mich vergraulen und ich das Forum auf jeden Fall in Zukunft meiden werde.
Das wäre so als würde (jetzt nur als Beispiel) jemand einen Auslachen weil der seinem Schurken in WoW +int. Gegenstände gibt weil er von der Materie keine ahnung hat.

Mfg


----------



## tonygt (22. Juli 2013)

Naja man muss schon zugeben das die Blitzaktion sich ohne Ahnung zu haben, irgendein Bike zu kaufen nicht die beste Idee war und Anfangs hast du viele kompetente Antworten bekommen bis ein paar Trolle ankamen. Wenn man sowas liest stellt man sich durchaus die Frage ob man grade verarscht wird oder ob jemand wirklich sowas macht. Kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen das nach 4 Seiten die Leute es irgendwann nicht mehr ernst nehmen ^^.Tipps wurden ja viele ge geben probier es wieder zu verkaufen und hoffe das noch jemand so nen Fehler macht wie du, alles andere wird eher unbefriedigend ausfallen.


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2013)

Jeder macht mal Fehler.... die Kunst ist es, daraus wirklich etwas zu lernen.
Und Leute die sich drüber lustig machen, sollte man sowieso nicht ernst nehmen

Manchmal kann man schon drüber lachen, aber damit ist dann auch gut


----------



## DexDrive (23. Juli 2013)

Das miese ist ja das wenn ich das Bike nicht gekauft hätte wäre ich besitzter von 1200&#8364; das würde locker fürn gebrauchtes Bike reichen.
Nu hab ich aber nur noch ca. 800&#8364; dafür bekomm ich nicht viel bzw. kein vernünftiges gebrauchtes Bike.


----------



## Ogil (23. Juli 2013)

Wie hier und in dem anderen Forum schon gesagt wurde: Verkauf das Ding wieder. Wahrscheinlich wirst Du nicht Deine Kosten komplett wieder rein bekommen - aber lieber 100[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]€[/font] Verlust als 400[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]€[/font]. Und mit 1000[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]€ bekommt man sicher schon was Brauchbares (Gebrauchtes)...[/font]


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2013)

Selbst mit 800 bekommste nen gebrauchtes, wenn du jemanden an deiner Seite hast, der auf wichtiges beim Gebrauchtkauf achtet...

im MTB News bikemarkt z.b.
aber wie gesagt, da muss man sich gut auskennen und auch da wollen einen die leute manchmal übers Ohr hauen

top ausstattung kann man auch nicht erwarten dann, aber wenigstens so, dass der Rahmen nicht beim ersten drop auseinanderfällt


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2013)

Spar aufn Cube 215 ^^


----------



## DexDrive (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich auf das spare kann ich höchstens erst in 2 Jahren anfangen xD


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Spar aufn Cube 215 ^^



Geiler Tipp, warum nicht gleich aufn Nicolai oder Santa Cruz, da bezahlste 3000 Euro nur für den Rahmen ohne alles


----------



## DexDrive (24. Juli 2013)

Wäre das hier nicht was für mich?

http://kleinanzeigen...321389-217-3434

Ich mein Gabel, Laufräder, Bremsen und sowas hab ich ja schon ne neue Kurbel bräuchte ich eventuell ich kenn mich da so nicht aus.
Oder ist das eher unpassend für mich?
Ist ja ein Freeride Downhillrahmen oder seh ich das falsch?
Und der Preis scheint auch ok zu sein (jenachdem wie runtergerockt der halt ist).

Oder der hier:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/bergamont-team-dh-downhill-mountainbike-rahmen/131622374-217-5632?ref=search


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Wäre das hier nicht was für mich?
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen...321389-217-3434
> 
> ...



Nichts was du im alten Bike hast wird in die beiden Rahmen passen. Die Felgen haben anderen Achsen breite, muss noch neues Tretlager einpressen und passende Kurbeln finden kostet dich im Endeffekt alles schnell mehr als du hast bzw. muss du dann echt schnäpchen suchen und das wird mit deiner Ahnung von parts eher schwierig ^^
Nur die Bremsen wahrscheinlich.
Allerdings gehen die Rahmen schon eher in die Richtung was du brauchst


----------



## DexDrive (24. Juli 2013)

Dann werde ich wohl doch kucken müssen wann irgendwer mal ein komplettes bike verkauft.
Weiß zufällig einer wie meine Gabel genau heißt ich find die irgendwie nicht.


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2013)

Ich vermute das es die Marzocchi Bomber Super T Pro sein könnte. Aber keine Garantie


----------



## DexDrive (24. Juli 2013)

Ui weia dann bekomm ich die krücke ja garnicht verkauft wenn ich so die einträge dazu lese : /


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2013)

Warum ? ^^


----------



## DexDrive (24. Juli 2013)

Weil die gabel schon mindestens 8-10 Jahr alt sein muss wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe weil da war die grade aktuell.


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Weil die gabel schon mindestens 8-10 Jahr alt sein muss wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe weil da war die grade aktuell.



das ist totaler bullcrap, den ich zu ersten mal in meinem leben, höre. gabeln brauchen frische betriebstemperatur, aber nie ne lebensdauer, wie ein kurzköpfiger halbling..... ok klar. metall wird mit zunehmender beanspruchung anders, aber sowas hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## DexDrive (24. Juli 2013)

Aha ok irgendwie sucht man im internet nach ner meinung und bekommt gleich zig verschiedene.
In nem Foum eben habe ich gelesen das einer seine Gsbel verkaufen wollte und er nicht mehr als nen fuffy bekommen hat weil die Gabel ein älteres Modell war.
Plausibel oder nicht?
Auch wenn deine Meinung nicht schlecht ist wäre zumindest besser für mich.


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2013)

Naja die Technik hat sich in 10 Jahren schon deutlich weiterentwickelt, es kann sicher sein das die Gabel noch voll Funktionstüchtig ist und auch so läuft wie am Anfang macht sie aber trotzdem im Vergleich zu heutigen Gabel nicht besser.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2013)

Sehe das wie tony, da gibts sicher schon deutliche unterschiede alleine in der funktionsweise, weil man mittlerweile auch jeden murks selbst einstellen kann an den Dingern

Problem ist halt dass du für ne ordentliche federgabel scheißen viel Geld bezahlst.
Ne richtig gute Downhill gabel kostet alleine 1000 euro ohne alles, aufwärts

Von daher kannste warscheinlich froh sein wenn du irgendwas findest, was für dich ausreichend funktioniert, nicht beschädigt ist und genug federweg hat 

Schlag dir mal die 200mm gabeln ausm Kopf 
falls du das noch in Erwägung ziehen solltest


----------



## Aun (24. Juli 2013)

das problem bei gebrauchten gabeln sind 1.) wofür wurden die gebraucht.....2.) wurde die gewartet? ne ungewartete gabel,sofern du das nicht net selbst kannst, ist selbstmord 3.) wie unterschiedlich war die beanspruchung des materials? ( als werkstofftechniker denke ich hab ich da so einiges an ahnung) 4.) die preise für vollastige gabeln.... das kannste bei dem bugeut schnell vergessen...


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2013)

Würde mich jetzt mal intressieren was man einer ungewarteten Gabel passieren kann, das man da selbstmord begeht ? Hab jetzt schon nen paar mal meine Rock Shox Gabeln aufgemacht und bissel mehr als da Öl wechseln und Dichtungen Wechseln tut ich da nicht. Das einzige was doch eig passieren kann ist das sie nicht gut funktioniert, weil sie net gewartet ist oder beschädigt wird weil sie Trocken läuft oder Dreck drin ist.


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das einzige was doch eig passieren kann ist das sie nicht gut funktioniert, weil sie net gewartet ist oder beschädigt wird weil sie Trocken läuft oder Dreck drin ist.



Hätt ich jetz auch gesagt

Ich hab in meiner ne Stahlfeder drin (RS Sektor), die ist auf mein Körpergewicht angepasst, viel wartung gibts da sowieso nicht.
Wobei ich sie Ende des Jahres vllt auch mal durchchecken lasse


----------



## DexDrive (24. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich das gefühl ich wurde missverstanden.
Ich habe bereits eine Gabel und wollte diese verkaufen.
Aber wäre es nciht sinnvoller ich suche mir nen Rahmen der auf die Gabel passt das würde Geld sparen den die Gabel ist ja noch voll in Ordnung.
Oder kann ich mir nicht nen Rahmen suchen wo ich alle bzw. viele der Teile die ich schon habe wiederverwenden kann den diese sind ja alle in ihrer funktion noch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## tonygt (24. Juli 2013)

Jo das war mir schon klar war nur überrascht von Auns Aussage. Abgesehen davon wie schon paar mal erwähnt es macht fast mehr Sinn zu versuchen das Bike wieder los zu werden also noch zu versuche damit was anzufangen ^^


----------



## DexDrive (25. Juli 2013)

Das problem ist das ich das Bike nicht loswerde ich bekomm schon e-mails von leuten die sich beschweren das ich das so nicht anbieten kann und es lebensgefährlich ist was ich da mache.
Ich hab persönlich keine Lust das mir die Polizei oder sowas auf den Hals gehetzt wird also von daher wollte ich jetzt versuchen nen Rahmen zu suchen wo ich viele Teile wiederverwenden kann und den Rahmen dann für nen Fuffy oder so (ich weiß nicht was der wert ist) einzeln verticke.


----------



## Ogil (25. Juli 2013)

Dann zerleg das Rad und verkauf die Einzelteile - wie auch schon oefters gesagt wurde. Auch wenn Du noch 20 mal nachfragst, wird Dir wohl keiner sagen, was Du vermutlich hoeren willst ("Super Schnaeppchen Junge!").


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

Ich schätze es dürfte fast unmöglich werden das Zeug einzeln zu verkaufen.... wenn es als gesamtes niemand kauft (kommt vor, du bist das beste beispiel ^^), dann wird es einzeln auch keiner machen.
Oder wenn das höchstens hinterhergeschmissen fürn paar läppische Euros.

Wer kauft schon so nen Rahmen von vor X Jahren, der weder besonders hübsch ist, noch sich durch irgendwas auszeichnet...?

Leider eben heutzutage nach so vielen Jahren Preisverfall nur noch Schrott
Das einzige was noch hätte geld bringen können, wäre die Gabel gewesen... welche du aber behalten willst.

Fahr mit der krücke solange du noch Spass hast, und verbuch die 400 Öcken unter "Lehrgeld".


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2013)

Hab grad für 1,1k Vb nen gutes Einsteiger Freeride Bike gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vlt wär das ja was für dich und du kriegst noch 200 euro oder so zusammen irgendwie und probierst den Preis nochn bissel runterzuhandeln.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

Schickes Braun.... design gefällt mir, jedenfalls das was man erkennt


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2013)

oder fast noch besser für 1,3k das Ding kostet normalerweise mindestens 2,5k und ist sogar das Model von 2012. Könnte man fast vermuten das da was kaputt ist bei dem Preis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fb Gruppe heisst übrigens Bikemarkt gibt da einige gute Angebote, los wirst du dein Bike da nicht aber findest was neues ^^


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

klingt gut, aber muss man sich als käufer unbedingt persönlich mit fachkenntnis anschauen. 
Die leute können viel erzählen, von wegen keine dellen und Risse ^^


----------



## DexDrive (25. Juli 2013)

Ich persönlich bin da als Neueinsteiger schnell überfordert gibt es die nicht Fachlektüre?
Wie habt ihr euer wissen bekommen, oder habt ihr euch auch mit Büchern schlau gemacht und wenn ja welche?
Naja spar ich eben noch 2 Monate und kauf mir dann was gescheites hatte an ein scott voltage fr 20/30 gedacht so eins was schon gepostet wurde das bekomm ich gebraucht für vergleichsweise "kleines" Geld.

Danke für die hilfe sorry wenn ich euch aufn Keks gegangen bin 
Bei nem neuen Hobby bin ich echt anstrengent wenn was nciht so klappt wie ich das will


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ist ne Mischung aus Persönlicher Erfahrung und Gesprächen mit Leuten die sich auskennen. Gibt sicher auch Bücher habe mich da aber nie nach umgeschaut. Das meiste steht im Internet.


----------



## DexDrive (25. Juli 2013)

Da ich mir jetzt soweiso ein neues bzw gebrauchtes kaufe kann ich die Gabel auch verscherbeln.
Im forum hatte ich ja gelesen das ich dafür höchstens nen fuffy bekommen könnte.
Wollte eben bei E-bay kleinanzeigen kucken da ist die Gabel nicht drin.
Was denkt ihr kann ich für sie noch verlangen sie hat halt ein paar Kratzer aber Dellen oder gar Risse sind nicht drin sie ist aber vollkommen funktionstüchtig.


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2013)

Kp probiers aus was gebrauchtes Zeug kostet habe ich keine Ahnung von.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Da ich mir jetzt soweiso ein neues bzw gebrauchtes kaufe kann ich die Gabel auch verscherbeln.
> Im forum hatte ich ja gelesen das ich dafür höchstens nen fuffy bekommen könnte.
> Wollte eben bei E-bay kleinanzeigen kucken da ist die Gabel nicht drin.
> Was denkt ihr kann ich für sie noch verlangen sie hat halt ein paar Kratzer aber Dellen oder gar Risse sind nicht drin sie ist aber vollkommen funktionstüchtig.



Schau nach vergleichbaren angeboten und richte dich danach... sonst ist das schwer abzuschätzen


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern dieses, ich nenne es mal Preiswerte Citybike vom Sport XX (Migros) gekauft.
Ich hoffe es bleibt mir ein paar Jahre erhalten und das ich nicht überfahren werde.

http://www.sportxx.ch/de/ausruestung/bikes/crosswave-citybike-steelrider-herren-28-/pp.490138505093?selectvariant


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und das ich nicht überfahren werde.



Das hängt wohl mehr vom eigenen Fahrstil und dem der anderen verkehrsteilnehmer ab


----------



## tonygt (30. Juli 2013)

So es ist vollbracht mein Mega Video ist fertig. Ihr dürft jetzt raten wer ich bin von den Fahrern 

Megvalanche 2013


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> So es ist vollbracht mein Mega Video ist fertig. Ihr dürft jetzt raten wer ich bin von den Fahrern
> 
> Megvalanche 2013



Geile Bilder 

Ich rate du bist der mit dem roten lenker der die ganze Zeit filmt 

Derjenige hat übrigens auch dieselben Handschuhe wie ich


----------



## tonygt (30. Juli 2013)

Nope gibt nur ein Vid aus meiner Perspektive


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2013)

Du bist der mit dem fahrrad ..


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

So ich amch wohl demnächst auch mal wiedr n Video, habe ja ehh Zeit, mit schön vielen Landschaftsausnehamen und langsamer Musik , eher ein Video zum entspannen und nix actionreiches


----------



## Konov (7. August 2013)

Man darf gespannt sein? 

Hab die letzten 2-3 Tage erstmal nen schönen 1m Drop bzw. Sprung (mehr drop als sprung), nen schönen Wallride und das balancieren geübt.
Macht tierisch Spass, wenn mans beherrscht


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

ich hab bisher nur 1 - 2 ideen, werde mir damit wohl zeit lassen geht hlat quasi darum das ein zeitraffer zum normalen video wird wo ich dann drauf zu sehen bin. Mal gucken hab schon 3 -4 spots die mach sich da vorstellen kann 


problem ist halt das ich ein sehr langes video machen muss damit man quasi "den zeitsprung" sehen kann


edit: und dann muss ich mal gucken ob ich da auch was mit meiner gopro mache ..

edit die 2. : wenn ich schon zeit habe soll es auch ganz gut aussehen 

edit die 3. : WEnn ich es richtig übertreiben will überlge ich mir auch eine "Vernünftige Kamera" im Tv Format auszuleihen


----------



## myadictivo (22. Oktober 2013)

so meine herren..
die tage wird wohl mein altes hardtail 26" bike aussortiert und es kommt ein neues 29" rumblefish fully ins haus.
durfte heute meine erste probefahrt damit machen und bin hin und weg. unterschied wie tag und nacht zu meiner alten möhre 
der preis tut zwar weh, aber sowas gönnt man sich ja auch nur alle 6-7 jahre..


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> so meine herren..
> die tage wird wohl mein altes hardtail 26" bike aussortiert und es kommt ein neues 29" rumblefish fully ins haus.
> durfte heute meine erste probefahrt damit machen und bin hin und weg. unterschied wie tag und nacht zu meiner alten möhre
> der preis tut zwar weh, aber sowas gönnt man sich ja auch nur alle 6-7 jahre..



Dann schonmal viel spass damit 

Allerdings muss ich gestehen dass ich von 29er fullys nichts halte, die Wendigkeit wäre mir zu stark eingeschränkt durch die größeren Räder.
650b ist auch so ne Sache....

Für Touren und Kilometermachen ist ein 29er natürlich super. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was du damit anstellst


----------



## myadictivo (23. Oktober 2013)

naja..ich bin gestern mal probeweise 50km geradelt und davon brauchte ich erstmal 30-45min um mich an das fully handling zu gewöhnen. dann natürlich noch bißl das rantasten und schiss haben, den bock (ist ja noch nicht bezahlt) hinzuschmeissen.
war halt schon ganz angenehm. anscheinds sollen die jungs wohl auch ne spezielle/patentierte sache haben, damit der radstand doch bißl zugunsten des handlings verändert ist ?! fehlt mir natürlich der vergleich zw. 26" und 29" fully anderer marken.
fährt sich aus dem gesichtspunkt schon irgendwie ungewohnt, aber macht der fahrtkomfort schon locker wieder weg.. leider heute wieder dauerregen, aber ich denke ich werd noch ne probefahrt unternehmen 
sind einfach welten zu meinem alten hardtail, wobei ich sowas niemals gedacht hätte  bin ja immer skeptisch was sowas angeht.. und hätte mir einer vor 4-5 jahren gesagt, dass ich mal soviel kohle für nen rad auf die theke lege, hätte ich ihn wohl ausgelacht 

aber defintiv geil das ding und für mein anwendungsgebiet absolut vortrefflich  fahre ja auch eher längere, gemütliche touren mit hier und da mal nen 0815 trail..und das fahrwerk schluckt das brav alles weg, wohingegen mich das alte radel schon böse durchgeschüttelt hätte


----------



## Konov (27. Dezember 2013)

Reifen sind nach den letzten 2 Saisons ganz schön runtergerockt. Heute neue Reifen bestellt, 2.35er Hans Dampf Evolution

Bin mal gespannt wie die sich fahren, für meine bedürfnisse scheinen sie optimal zu sein.
Hab bisher mit Schwalbe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, hoffe das bleibt so


----------



## DexDrive (7. April 2014)

So Saison 2014 steht in den Startlöchern Zeit den Thread wieder aufleben zu lassen.


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2014)

ich hab jetzt erstmal 4 räder ...  naja *hust* das ist erstmal wichtiger


----------



## myadictivo (8. April 2014)

ich hab auch 4, hätte aber gerne 5..nur keinen platz mehr im keller ^^


----------



## tonygt (9. April 2014)

Du stellst deine Fahrräder in den Keller ? 
Das heisst sie sind entweder nicht wervtoll oder du hast großes vertrauen in deinen Keller


----------



## Aun (9. April 2014)

oder er hat sehr großes vertrauen in sein zahlenkombinationsschloss


----------



## Magogan (9. April 2014)

Ich vermute ja, dass mit "4 Räder" ein Auto gemeint ist


----------



## myadictivo (9. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> oder er hat sehr großes vertrauen in sein zahlenkombinationsschloss



wohnen auf dem land im eigenen haus..für was ein zahlenschloss ?!


----------



## Fremder123 (9. April 2014)

Hab letztens ein Rad von Da Vinci im Zug gesehen, sah sehr schick aus. Hat jemand damit Erfahrung, taugen die? Preise sind ja in Ordnung.

http://www.davincionline.de/


----------



## DexDrive (12. April 2014)

Könnt ihr mir ein bischen helfen?
Nach meinem Desaster letzten Jahres such ich jetzt ein Bike wo ich keine Angst haben muss das mir bei nem Sprung das Steuerrohr bricht und ich mir den Hals breche 
Hätte 900 + den Versand zur Verfügung.
Ein Freerider mit 180mm Federweg vorne/hinten wäre so das was ich mir vorstelle.
Ich selbst bin 1,73cm und bräuchte daher nen S Rahmen
Wisst ihr wo ich was vernünftiges finde oder habt ihr selbst sogar irgendwas rumstehen?

Mfg


----------



## tonygt (12. April 2014)

Das ist schon sehr knapp bemessen für was anständiges. Also neu wirst du da nichts finden wenn überhaupt gebraucht und auch da sind 900 eigentlich auch schon sehr knapp. Letztendlich mal im Bikemarkt im IBC oder auf Fb ausschau halten, gibt da schon ein paar. 
Habe mal bissel reingeschaut und alles unter 1000 Euro ist halt meist von 2010 das heisst die sind schon 3 Jahre lange gefahren worden. Dazu kommt das gebrauchte Bikes immer das Problem haben das schnell mal was erneuert werden muss wie z.B. Lager oder Narben. Allgemein gilt sich das Fahrrad vor Ort anschauen und mal Probe fahren. Dann nach bekannten Problemen Bruchstellen googlen und diese überprüfen bzw. immer verlangen unter Aufkleber oder Abdeckungen drunter schauen zu dürfen.
Und ich würde eventuell dazu raten eher den IBC Bikemarkt zu verwenden weil der doch etwas vertrauenswürdiger ist als FB Anzeigen.
Fb Bikemarkt
IBC Bikemarkt


----------



## DexDrive (13. April 2014)

Beim Facebook Bikemarkt vertickt einer ein Zonenschein Archimedes Evo II Crown für 650&#8364; kennt das einer?

Facebook Angebot

Nur irgendwie sieht das komisch aus hier hab ich eins gefunden das sieht von der Geometrie ganz anders aus oder hab ich was am Auge?

IBC-Markt


----------



## Aun (13. April 2014)

1. passt der rahmen zu dir? sonst kaufst die katze für deine tochter usw......aka im sack


die bikes isnd soweit ich weiß, total io. es kommt eben immer auf die rahmenasbtimmungen an


----------



## DexDrive (14. April 2014)

Naja er schrieb es ist Rahmengröße S/M und ich bin 1,73cm das sollte also passen


----------



## tonygt (23. April 2014)

Sry für die späte Antwort komm grade erst ausm Bikeurlaub wieder . 
Vornweg passende Rahmengrößen sind nicht alles ^^. Nen Fahrrad muss einem als Person passen jedes Bike hat meist ein anderes Fahrgefühl, durch die unterschiedlichen Geos, den Hinterbau etc.. Es ist durchaus fraglich ob man als Anfänger da den großen Unterschied merkt, meist fühlt sich nen gutes Bike einfach super an. Trotzdem sollte man das alles mal probefahren oder zumindest sitzen und schauen ob man ein gutes Gefühl aufm Fahrrad hat. 
Zonenschein kenn ich persönlich net scheint aber ganz passabel zu sein beide Angebote sind wohl richtige Zonenschein Bikes, allerdings gut möglich das bei dem FB Angebot es sich um einen älteren Rahmen handelt. Deswegen sehen die ein bissel unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## DexDrive (24. April 2014)

Wilkommen zurück 
Also das Zonenschein hab ich nicht gekauft, im Endeffekt bin ich bei nem Scott Voltage fr 30 2012 gelandet.
Ich hab Rahmengröße S genommen habs bei nem Laden in der Nähe probegesessen die hatten es in M und S.
Es ist bestellt und mit etwas glück morgen da.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2014)

würde mal sagen, dass du mit dem voltage schonmal gut fährst.
über 8 gänge kann man sich sicher streiten, hab selber ja 10 ^^. 2,4 zoll reifen find ich gut, fahre selber "nur" auf 2,25.
mit sicherheit kein! fehlkauf


----------



## tonygt (24. April 2014)

Da man das Voltage eigentlich nirgendwo hochtritt braucht man nicht viele Gänge ^^ kleine Kassette dran und gut ist. 
Und ja Voltage ist erstmal gut hast nen guten Rahmen von dem aus dann weiter Upgraden kann.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2014)

man kann nie genug gänge haben


----------



## tonygt (25. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> man kann nie genug gänge haben



Der Trend geht derzeit eigentlich eher zur Einfach Kurbel ^^Auch beim Bergauffahren, hinten große Kassette mit kleinen und sehr großen Ritzeln. Wenn ich mal wieder Geld habe und keine Probleme mit den Knien werde ichd as auch mal probieren ansosten bevorzuge ich derzeit meine Zweifach kurbel womit ich schön entspannt den Berg hochkurbeln kann.


----------



## myadictivo (25. April 2014)

kennt jemand ne plattform für bikeverkäufe ?
würd mich von meinem hardtail und rennrad trennen wollen, da fully angeschafft und carbon-rennrad auf meiner einkaufsliste steht.
ansonsten hau ich alles in die ebay kleinanzeigen...


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute, ich habe eine Frage zu Radsportschuhen oder präzieser noch zu Klicks. Ich betreibe momentan viel Spinning im McFit und komme langsam nicht mehr mit den Fußgurten (heißt das so?) zurecht und wollte mir Schuhe mit Klicks kaufen. Allerdings nicht nur für das Spinning Rad; ich wollte die dann auch mit meinem MTB benutzen und später vielleicht auch mit nem Rennrad. Nun weiß ich schonmal, dass es für MTB und Rennräder verschiedene Klicks gibt. Und soweit ich gelesen habe benutzen Spinning Räder sg. SPD Klicks. Meine Frage also: Was für Schuhe/Klicks/Sonstiges dazu brauche ich und kann ich einfach (und wenn ja wieder: welche) Pedalen kaufen und an mein MTB montieren und kann ich dann auch passende Pedalen an ein eventuelles Rennrad befestigen?

Dankeschöön schonmal.


----------



## myadictivo (14. Juni 2014)

ist kein problem. kannst passende pedale an allen rädern montieren. fahre selbst hometrainer, mtb und rennrad mit ein und demselben clicksystem (spd sh51 system).
gibt dann auch genügend auswahl an schuhen / pedalen 
musst nur gucken, afaik ist SPD nur der überbegriff und es gibt verschieden SPD systeme. dann solltest Du halt schon die passenden wählen (also die Schuhplatten passend zu den pedalen).


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mal nachgefragt im Studio und die meinten nur SPD und wissen nichts von weiteren Unterkategorien davon. Auch durch googlen habe ich nicht mehr rausbekommen als SPD. Bist du sicher, dass es da noch mehr zu Beachten gibt?


----------



## myadictivo (16. Juni 2014)

ja, guck z.b. mal bei rose.de

da hast du :

SPD SL Schuhplatten
SPD SM Schuplatten

also da gibts schon verschiedene Systeme. Je nachdem welche Pedale / System die da haben, brauchst du ja auch die passenden für zuhause + Schuhe.
SL ist afaik das "Rennradsystem", allerdings fahre ich an all meinen Rädern die SM ohne Probleme. Höchstens die Style-Polizei regt sich auf wenn ich sie mit dem Rennrad und MTB Schuhen zersäge


----------



## Fremder123 (16. Juni 2014)

Trotz Erkältung die 18 km zur Arbeit geradelt, wie mittlerweile fast jeden Tag. Nicht so ne dolle Idee, ich war nach 2 km kaum im Wald, da pfiff ich schon aus dem letzten Loch. Der Rotz lief wie bei Dumm und Dümmer als sie in Aspen ankamen, die Finger vom Fahrtwind eiskalt. Der Player ordnete die Hörbuch-Kapitel falsch, musste auf Radio umstellen. Trotz an sich sehr angenehmer und leicht zu fahrender Strecke mit etlichen Bergab-Etappen verschwitzt im Büro angekommen und eigentlich reif für ein Schläfchen.

Ja, so eine Tour mitm Rald ist der Gesundheit bekömmlich. Und ein Wochenstart wie dieser macht doch Lust auf mehr. xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ja, guck z.b. mal bei rose.de
> 
> da hast du :
> 
> ...



Ich komme überhaupt nicht klar mit diesem Thema. Das ist einfach zu kompliziert... die Typen von McFit haben weder Qualifikation noch Ahnung. Ich habe den Hersteller der Spinner angeschrieben und der hat folgendes gesagt: The Spinning cleat 98A should be the one[...].
Heute war ich auch in einem Fahrradladen und der Typ hat mir glaube ich solche hier empfohlen. Er meinte das wären "normale" SPDs, die passen sollten. Nun finde ich da aber nichts mit 98A und auch wenn ich nach 98A suche finde ich nichts...


----------



## myadictivo (19. Juni 2014)

da bin ich jetzt leider auch komplett überfragt.. frag den händler vor ort doch einfach, ob du ein paar schuhe zum testen mitnehmen kannst. reicht ja, wenn du guckst ob die schuhplatten passen 
wahrscheinlich gibt es ansonsten bestimmt nochmal unterschiedliche schuhplatten in einer "kategorie"..

edit :
kurze google anfrage ergab das hier :

CL98A Cleats

die Dinger sehen zumindest so aus wie meine SM und müssten auch auf das von Dir verlinkte Pedal passen..

*alle angaben ohne gewähr*


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab jetzt auch rausgefunden dass die 98A die Bezeichnung der Wellgo Pedale ist und die SM-SH56 von Shimano passen sollten. Das ist echt alles Mist, wieso machen die das nicht einheitlich


----------



## Fremder123 (5. August 2014)

Vielleicht schon bekannt hier, ich hab es grad zum ersten Mal gesehen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik

Sehr beeindruckend, zumal mit Rennrädern und nicht BMX oder MTB. Kriegt man gleich Lust sich aufs Rad zu schwingen.


----------



## myadictivo (5. August 2014)

schon irgendwie krank  würde gerne mal die outtakes / stürze sehn..manchmal konnte man ja im gesicht ablesen, dass der typ aufm rad selbst überrascht war das es geklappt hat


----------



## tonygt (6. August 2014)

Die Stürze gibts im Making Of die ganze Story dahinter ist mehr als sehenswert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhI3CUDEWfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. August 2014)

Einige der Stürze gibts auch direkt im Video beim "Abspann". Wie bei Marvel... immer bis zum Ende schauen: ;D


----------



## myadictivo (6. August 2014)

erwischt..ab der vierten minute hab ich angesicht meiner eigenen balance-skills beschämt weggeclickt, als der typ irgendwie rückwärts auf dem vorderrad den berg runter gefahren ist


----------



## tonygt (6. August 2014)

Die werden dafür bezahlt das sie so gut fahren also muss man sich net für schämen wenn man selbst net so gut ist.


----------



## myadictivo (7. August 2014)

war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint mit dem schämen.. trotzdem krass


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2015)

Ich zieh den Thread mal wieder hoch.

 

Ich suche ein Fahrrad/MTB. Wohne mitten in der Großstadt (Hamburg), hatte in der Vergangenheit schon ne Menge Räder, die aber alle samt geklaut wurden. Das ist nun aber auch schon 7-8 Jahre her und jetzt will ich endlich wieder eins haben. Nun die Frage... was würdet ihr empfehlen ? Möchte mich auch sportlich damit betätigen, weswegen ich denke, dass ich mir schon ein MTB holen sollte und kein City-Bike. Allerdings soll es auch kein 500 &#8364; Ding sein, denn falls es wieder geklaut wird, möchte ich mich nicht zu sehr ärgern...

 

Meint ihr ich sollte eher zum Laden um die Ecke gehen oder im Internet kaufen ? Im letzteren ist die Auswahl klar größer, allerdings bekomme ich da keine Beratung.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. April 2015)

Schwierig. Im Internet kann man natürlich dickes Glück haben, aber auch ganz schön auf die Fresse fliegen. Ich will mir ja demnächst ein neues Cyclocross oder Mountainbike kaufen und war jetzt in einigen Läden (jeder sagt eh was anderes ) und habe mich auch schon online umgeschaut. Bei mir wird es auf ein gebrauchtes Rad hinauslaufen und ich denke ich weiss auch schon in welchen Laden ich dafür gehe.. habt ihr bei euch keinen 2nd Handradladen? Da kann man gute Schnäppchen machen! Und du hast nicht die Gefahr wie im Internet .. du kannst halt Probefahren. 

 

Ich habe zwar geplant das Doppelte von deinem Budget ca auszugeben, aber ich werde das Rad auch nicht draußen stehen lassen, sondern immer mit in die Bude oder die Arbeit schleppen. Das ist mir ein vernünftiges Rad dann auch wert. 

 

Mein Freund hat sich online ein ziemlich krasses und gutes MTB gekauft.. 1500,- hat er hingeblättert - gebraucht! Aber die Schaltung ist halt schon 1,3k wert ... er fährt damit auch richtig Gelände und so und ist neben seinem Singlespeed halt nur sein "Spaßrad" .. willst du es auch nur für Gelände nutzen oder auch teilweise für die Stadt? Du kannst dir auch günstig ein Rad zusammenbauen lassen... mit dem Gedanken hatte ich auch schon gespielt, weil ich halt meistens mit den Lenkern unzufrieden bin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2015)

Ab und an möchte ich halt auch mal durch den Wald fahren, aber keine krassen Abfahrten oder so. Bei uns gibt es einige Händler, werde die Tage mal gucken. Das Problem ist wirklich, dass es hier im Haus nicht wirklich sicher ist. Aber gut, Risiko. 

 

Ideal wäre so ein Allround Rad.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2015)

Shika wohnt im Ghetto yo!!


----------



## Aun (28. April 2015)

also aus erfahrung kann ich dir eigtl nur das copperhead 3 empfehlen! taugt in allen lagen und dürfte auch nicht mehr so teuer sein (meins hatte auf der messe 999,- gekostet)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2015)

Shika wohnt im Ghetto yo!!

 

Ja tue ich wirklich. 

 

Aun vom Aussehen her ist das schonmal genau das, was ich suche. Allerdings ist der UVP bei 1000 und gebraucht 600. Ist mir immer noch zu teuer.


----------



## Grushdak (28. April 2015)

Also das Copperhead 3 finde ich sowohl vom Preis als auch vom Einsatzgebiet für das Vorhaben vollkommen übertrieben.

 

Hier mal paar Infos, die es zu beachten gilt. -> https://www.test.de/Fahrrad-Ran-an-die-Pedalen-1106507-1106624/

 

Und ich würde da zu Trekking (wenn es mehr glatter Untergrund ist) oder Mountainbike (wenn Gelände überwiegen soll) tendieren.

Beide Räder sind für beide Geländearten geignet.

 

Wichtig sind auch erstmal die körperlichen Werte, kennt man sie, weiß man, welche Räder überhaupt infrage kommen.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. April 2015)

Das Problem ist wirklich, dass es hier im Haus nicht wirklich sicher ist.

 

Ja, ich stelle es mir auch in die Wohnung. Gibt Wandhalterungen und so


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2015)

Ich wohne noch zu Hause und hab im Zimmer so schon keinen Platz... wenn ich demnächst ausziehe ist das sicherlich ne Möglichkeit. Werde Donnerstag mal zum Händler gehen und nachfragen, ob die was Gebrauchtes da haben. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Onlineshops (fahrradXXL/Amazon/etc) gemacht ?


----------



## Aun (28. April 2015)

online nie. direkt auf der tourismusmesse/freizeit whatever oder beim entsprechend vertrauenswüridgem händler infos einziehen und dann auch kaufen. gerade wegen garantie und wartung


----------



## myadictivo (21. Juli 2015)

habs jetzt auch wieder getan und mein 2013er rumblefish 29" gegen nen remedy 8 27,5" getauscht 

bin schon fleissig probe gefahren und morgen werd ichs dann abholen und dann üben, üben, üben..


----------

